# The Whining Thread



## slowp

The flies were so bad in the woods this afternoon that the Used Dog mutinied and headed back to the pickup whining in an unusually high pitched voice. I followed but was weak from all the blood loss from the terrible beasties. I am afraid people will think I'm a tweaker from all the bites on my skin. I think I will be saved from that label due to my roundness.

One of the buggers got into my eye, others went under my hat and were tangled in hair. They climbed up my nose. I killed multiple flies with one swat but they were quickly replaced. When we got into the pickup, I had to spend a while smashing flies yelling, "Die!" 

Now I need to find the Windex. 

How was your day?


----------



## Sport Faller

Woke up all stove up, went to my construction job which usually isn't too bad but we're putting a foundation under a complete ####heap that happens to be on the historical registry so we have to tiptoe around under there. As the new guy I get all of the really crappy jobs, most of today was spent lying on my belly wedged under some floor joist backfilling with a tiny assed shovel, the other part of the day was spent cleaning up messes that other people made and jockeying around 2x6's in the claustrophobic under-deck workspace


----------



## OregonSawyer

Spent the day hiking around an old Ranger station property that is up for sale. 90 acres with some pretty nice, juicy "Fir". The Huckleberries were THICK! At times I found myself in front of what felt like a wall of that tangled brush that was 8 feet tall. All in all it went pretty good though... Not many bugs/bees or the like and the ground was relatively flat.

BTW this was my first "half-assed cruise" so it was tough to complain getting out in the brush.


----------



## RandyMac

I scraped rust today.


----------



## Gologit

How was my day? I'm glad you asked.

We're in the midst of The Annual Fall Panic. Every year about this time it dawns on the big-wigs that winter is coming. Again. All the little projects that have been overlooked, delayed, under-funded, and ignored all season long suddenly become top priority. From now until the bad weather starts its a Full Speed Ahead, To Hell With The Overtime Costs, Get More People And Machinery circus. Lots of meetings, messaging, and white pickups heading in different directions at high speed. It happens every year. Every year. Those of us knuckle draggers in the brush are used to it and gear up for it...we know it's coming. We secretly order things and line up big yellow machinery and warm bodies. But until the people who live in the offices and never come to the woods decide that winter is really going to happen, again, we wait. Now we're not waiting. We're doing the AFP boogie. Again.

Yesterday was one of those days that made me really understand, and appreciate, why they don't let us carry guns at work.


----------



## serial feller

Well, my shoulders are hurting this morning and my scrip ran out on my anti-inflamitory. It gets worse though. I am starting a new contract today clearing a few acres for a man who is going to turn it into pasture for cattle. He calls me at 6:30 last night because he knows a guy who knows another guy who _thinks_ some of the oak might be veneer. OK thats great but in this part of the world the sawmills buy white oak for barrel staves, railroad ties, and sawlogs. On the eve of the job this guy finds some tiny little specialty furniture shop that might buy a few trees while I have a plethora of truck loads to pull out of this place. Meanwhile I now have to wait until 9:00 this morning to meet with the LO and call _HIS BUYER_ when I was planning to sink the bar at first light. Then I'll probably have to wait longer if this other buyer want some trees, because he'll have to come mark the ones he wants. I hire semi's to haul for me but this little shop will probably not buy that much which will leave me hauling 7-800 BF at a time just like in my signature pic. Can anyone say "fuel cost" and "time lost"?

I'm sure this specialty buyer will be worth my time, right?


----------



## 2dogs

serial feller said:


> Well, my shoulders are hurting this morning and my scrip ran out on my anti-inflamitory. It gets worse though. I am starting a new contract today clearing a few acres for a man who is going to turn it into pasture for cattle. He calls me at 6:30 last night because he knows a guy who knows another guy who _thinks_ some of the oak might be veneer. OK thats great but in this part of the world the sawmills buy white oak for barrel staves, railroad ties, and sawlogs. On the eve of the job this guy finds some tiny little specialty furniture shop that might buy a few trees while I have a plethora of truck loads to pull out of this place. Meanwhile I now have to wait until 9:00 this morning to meet with the LO and call _HIS BUYER_ when I was planning to sink the bar at first light. Then I'll probably have to wait longer if this other buyer want some trees, because he'll have to come mark the ones he wants. I hire semi's to haul for me but this little shop will probably not buy that much which will leave me hauling 7-800 BF at a time just like in my signature pic. Can anyone say "fuel cost" and "time lost"?
> 
> I'm sure this specialty buyer will be worth my time, right?


 
Great story! I have come to dread those early morning phone calls. I immediately think "change of plans". Yep since 4:30 yesterday afternoon the entire focus of mankind, and our little job, has changed. What was numero uno 12 hours ago is completely forgotten about and we are off in brand new direction today. 

But I'm heading back to the Sierras in a day or two where there is no one to make any changes (off the grid, no cell service) and I can drop trees all day long and not even have to limb and buck. Life is gooder up there.


----------



## slowp

My eye feels like there may be a fly part still in it. I should wear my Bugz when picking berries--I guess.
I leave for a fun time at the dentist in a few minutes. Whaaaaaah.:msp_ohmy:


----------



## Samlock

I could use a couple of tweekers for dragging and piling the slash at my park falling job. Would you please spare me a tweeker, if you had some extra in your stash?


----------



## serial feller

2dogs said:


> But I'm heading back to the Sierras in a day or two where there is no one to make any changes (off the grid, no cell service) and I can drop trees all day long and not even have to limb and buck. Life is gooder up there.


 
OK, I'm in! When do I start? 

Update on my previous post...... I got rained out today. :bang:


----------



## GASoline71

RandyMac said:


> I scraped rust today.


 
I'm yarding the rear end out of a '72 GMC. 

Gary


----------



## slowp

GASoline71 said:


> I'm yarding the rear end out of a '72 GMC.
> 
> Gary



As long as it is not your end. 

My trip to the dentist turned into another major root canal session. The novacain is wearing off.


----------



## Sport Faller

slowp said:


> As long as it is not your end.
> 
> My trip to the dentist turned into another major root canal session. The novacain is wearing off.


 
look at the bright side, no more slobber on your face and shirt


----------



## slowp

bigskyjake said:


> look at the bright side, no more slobber on your face and shirt



Just some strange feeling twinges, and a major hurt in the wallet! I need some cheese with my whine.


----------



## Sport Faller

slowp said:


> Just some strange feeling twinges, and a major hurt in the wallet! I need some cheese with my whine.


 
I can't say much, when it comes to the dentist I automatically become a 9 year old "Baby Jakie" I don't cry very much anymore  but the eyes wide open, fight or flight, galvanized with fear, gape jawed look is definately there


----------



## RandyMac

done scraping rust, did four days of it, going to give the old thing a good scrub tomorrow, the paint goes on Monday.


----------



## Sport Faller

RandyMac said:


> done scraping rust, did four days of it, going to give the old thing a good scrub tomorrow, the paint goes on Monday.


 
Nice, sounds like it might be time for some JD and a Backwoods


----------



## 056 kid

Got up, had some coffee, drove to the shop, fiddled around, roaded a skidder a few miles down 101, fiddled around some more, washed said skidder with some bleach water to clean the SOD off, got stuck at the shop, (someone ran off with my nose box which had my keys in it), got my keys back and went to the ocean for some relaxation. .


----------



## LoggingEngineer

Dropped the crummy off at the tire shop this morning for new tires.....yeah I work for one of those companies that makes you drive your own truck in the brush now. Since said truck was at the tire shop got stuck in the office....and hauled into the directors office asking why we haven't spent more of our multimillion dollar budget yet....glad my boss is on vacation....I now get the questions I shouldn't answering becasue I'm too honest and don't have much of a filter. Picked up the truck.....$1323 tire bill......went to the woods at 3 to layout a rock pit expansion in coastal brush hole hell....raingear is still hanging in the shop at home, it's raining....but that's better than hot.....got home just in time for the wife to go on the night shift and me to hang with my toddler daughter who is keeping me up all night teething. Man....I'm starting to sound like a truck driver here.


----------



## madhatte

Limbo time.

Seasonals are gone or going in the next week, fire season isn't quite over, still laid up with a busted arm, half my smokechasers are in the shop but I can't winterize 'em and do inventory yet, trained the contract crew up on pathology just in time for the season to end and for me to wonder how much they'll need help remembering come spring, end of FY '11 but not yet start of FY '12 so there's no money for ANYTHING, if it'd just rain for a week I could stop worrying.


----------



## Gologit

Sheeeesh! What a bunch of whiners. Get up and get out....there's wood out there!


----------



## serial feller

Quick, somebody call the waaambulance! 

Maybe we should all meet for lunch. I'll buy. We're having waaamburgers and french cries.


----------



## slowp

I have an invitation to go cut logs out of a major trail. But I'm fat and it is a long walk in and an overnighter--no showers on the trail. It is in October. I'm also supposed to go kayak that weekend, and there is a forestry seminar but it is all about taxes and such and I don't have enough acreage to worry about that. 

Whine whine...what shall I do???? :msp_ohmy:


----------



## Gologit

slowp said:


> I have an invitation to go cut logs out of a major trail. But I'm fat and it is a long walk in and an overnighter--no showers on the trail. It is in October. I'm also supposed to go kayak that weekend, and there is a forestry seminar but it is all about taxes and such and I don't have enough acreage to worry about that.
> 
> Whine whine...what shall I do???? :msp_ohmy:


 
Make huckleberry pie?


----------



## paccity

Gologit said:


> Make huckleberry pie?


 
workin on a sat, or just stuck in the loop.


----------



## lfnh

Gologit said:


> Sheeeesh! What a bunch of whiners. Get up and get out....there's wood out there!


 
Good idea. Then the whiners can ratchet it up a full notch with True Tales of woe
and boo-boo's for the Saturday night crowd . . .

Let er rip !


----------



## Gologit

paccity said:


> workin on a sat, or just stuck in the loop.


 
Working...work, work, work, work WORK! Just got home. I'll get my revenge on payday.


----------



## stihl.logger

got to the jobsite this morning, landowner came out and said he talked to some guys at the bar ast night and they said he should be getting double the money for his trees. responce, "not trying to sound like a richard cranium here buddy, but why are they not out here paying you and doing the work then? after all i was the highest of 5 quotes ya know." he then tells me he wants the trees on his 2track cut first, so i get on it and after i have about six trees down and across the lane he decides he wants to leave and is blocked in. its sat. so im the only guy out there and have to make the mile walk to get the skidder to clear him out. half way there it starts down pouring and the rain gear is at the shop. to top off a great day i snapped the main cable on the skidder being lazy and trying to snatch out a snagged black oak. been home since 5 and had a beer in my hand ever since....


----------



## serial feller

stihl.logger said:


> been home since 5 and had a beer in my hand ever since....


 
DUH! Winning!!!!!


----------



## stihl.logger

serial feller said:


> DUH! Winning!!!!!


 
ahhh, never thought of it that way, i'll have to tell the ol lady that when she's on her high horse about my drinking habbits! kudoos to you my friend!


----------



## Fuzly

Picked rocks for four days. There is a bumper crop this fall.


----------



## Rounder

A nice cliff face block for Friday. Lots of bees. 400 year old, rock hard, East of the continental divide fir. Hotter than hell. Windy as ####. 4 ####in' hour drive home. Back again Monday. ####......WHINE!

-Plenty of beer in the fridge though................Liquid massage.

Hope you all had a good week, and enjoy your weekend - Sam


----------



## Sport Faller

mtsamloggit said:


> A nice cliff face block for Friday. Lots of bees. 400 year old, rock hard, East of the continental divide fir. Hotter than hell. Windy as ####. 4 ####in' hour drive home. Back again Monday. ####......WHINE!
> 
> -Plenty of beer in the fridge though................Liquid massage.
> 
> Hope you all had a good week, and enjoy your weekend - Sam


 
SAMMY!
you're back for the weekend, awright

sounds like need more than beer man, perhaps some JD or sailor jerry, and driving into zoola and poaching some hot tubs


----------



## Rounder

bigskyjake said:


> SAMMY!
> you're back for the weekend, awright
> 
> sounds like need more than beer man, perhaps some JD or sailor jerry, and driving into zoola and poaching some hot tubs


 
Lol, I still got a little Tennesee moonshine somewhere......if Cody didn't sneak it all last time he was around. Heading to the saw shop tomorrow, see if they got a molly in for ya. I still had to hike to the pack and grab the axe a couple times this week though - whine - Sam


----------



## Sport Faller

mtsamloggit said:


> Lol, I still got a little Tennesee moonshine somewhere......if Cody didn't sneak it all last time he was around. Heading to the saw shop tomorrow, see if they got a molly in for ya. I still had to hike to the pack and grab the axe a couple times this week though - whine - Sam


 
That Shine'll get the colonel's troops outta the hot sun

I tried to make it at home one time myself, got my homemade tiny still (not to be confused with stihl) set up, got the corn mash, yeast, everything. After it fermented I turned up the heat, oblivious to the fact that it needs to be an exact heat to boil off just the alcohol. Apparently I went waaaay wrong somewhere, because after it had dripped off about a double shots worth I snagged it up and took it down in one slug ( i remember that it didn't taste like booze at all). I woke up 4 hours later on my livingroom floor with a headache so bad that I literally couldn't see straight and had pissed myself.

and that's the story of how I almost poisoned myself


----------



## Samlock

bigskyjake said:


> That Shine'll get the colonel's troops outta the hot sun
> 
> I tried to make it at home one time myself, got my homemade tiny still (not to be confused with stihl) set up, got the corn mash, yeast, everything. After it fermented I turned up the heat, oblivious to the fact that it needs to be an exact heat to boil off just the alcohol. Apparently I went waaaay wrong somewhere, because after it had dripped off about a double shots worth I snagged it up and took it down in one slug ( i remember that it didn't taste like booze at all). I woke up 4 hours later on my livingroom floor with a headache so bad that I literally couldn't see straight and had pissed myself.
> 
> and that's the story of how I almost poisoned myself



Jake, methanol boils off in a lower temperature than ethanol, so it will come out first off the tube. Methanol is highly poisonous. Always ditch the first drops, the good stuff will follow. That's the first rule of distilling. Your dad didn't teach you to shine?


----------



## Sport Faller

Samlock said:


> Jake, methanol boils off in a lower temperature than ethanol, so it will come out first off the tube. Methanol is highly poisonous. Always ditch the first drops, the good stuff will follow. That's the first rule of distilling. Your dad didn't teach you to shine?


 
ahh, that explains the passing out and whatnot, and Dad wasn't around a whole helluva lot, hell, I had to teach myself how to shave


----------



## Samlock

Jake, you're lucky you didn't lose your eyes, kidneys, house or got snuffed in the process. But again, how would you have known?

Parental advisory: Do spend more time with your children and guide them to a proper use of the still pot (they'll try to distill moonshine in some point of their life anyway).


----------



## RandyMac

#### a bunch of whining, I'm tying one on.

it is ####ing raining.


----------



## Sport Faller

RandyMac said:


> #### a bunch of whining, I'm tying one on.
> 
> it is ####ing raining.


 
Good God, is that a friggin hurricane off the coast of Washington


----------



## RandyMac

Nah Jake, just yer normal Pacific storm.

Take a shot Jake or I'll find you and kick a board up yer ass.


----------



## Sport Faller

RandyMac said:


> Nah Jake, just yer normal Pacific storm.
> 
> Take a shot Jake or I'll find you and kick a board up yer ass.


 
what kindo shot?
today was football sunday so they mix of eleventeen beers, purple drank, pizza, and nachos has me curled up on the couch like some weak sauce highschooler after a kegger


----------



## RandyMac

Jake, I guess you did what you could


----------



## slowp

We don't get hurricanes. Hurricanes make O's. Our storms are commas. Note the comma out in the ocean.

It is not raining at this moment. I have given in and accept the fact that the monsoon has begun and we will not be dry again till next August. Today's project is to clear out a space for The Wing in the shop. I hate backing it into there.


----------



## madhatte

bigskyjake said:


> what kindo shot?


 
Good lord, man, Purple Drank? What, you live in a dry county?


----------



## Sport Faller

madhatte said:


> Good lord, man, Purple Drank? What, you live in a dry county?


 
Not the real Purple Drank, I'm a little bit on the pale side to be drinkin that, I just mix vodka and grape kool-aid, cough syrup with sprite and jolly rancher bits is kindof ghetto


----------



## paccity

bigskyjake said:


> Good God, is that a friggin hurricane off the coast of Washington


 
anywhere else in the country they would hype it as a hurricane.


----------



## madhatte

bigskyjake said:


> Not the real Purple Drank, I'm a little bit on the pale side to be drinkin that, I just mix vodka and grape kool-aid, cough syrup with sprite and jolly rancher bits is kindof ghetto



Heh. That's a double dose of funny right there.


----------



## Gologit

bigskyjake said:


> Not the real Purple Drank, I'm a little bit on the pale side to be drinkin that, I just mix vodka and grape kool-aid, cough syrup with sprite and jolly rancher bits is kindof ghetto


 
Cripes,Jake. Those damn Jolly Ranchers are bad you. Try Nyquil and Vodka instead. Don't breathe on anybody or the inside of your windshield either.


----------



## madhatte

View attachment 201454


----------



## Samlock

bigskyjake said:


> Not the real Purple Drank, I'm a little bit on the pale side to be drinkin that, I just mix vodka and grape kool-aid, cough syrup with sprite and jolly rancher bits is kindof ghetto



Ghetto-drinks! Nice. As a teenager I drank a bottle of cough syrup. It felt like a good idea at the time. Spent next 4 hours in the loo crapping my insides down the sewer.


----------



## 056 kid

Randy, you are on the right path. If it where not for court, I would be on the same path, actually I'd be working. .

Jake, that prescription cough syrup will put you on the floor. The over the counter stuff is no good. . Although it is definately a Texas thing, it is not really race discriminatory. .


----------



## Sport Faller

056 kid said:


> Randy, you are on the right path. If it where not for court, I would be on the same path, actually I'd be working. .
> 
> Jake, that prescription cough syrup will put you on the floor. The over the counter stuff is no good. . Although it is definately a Texas thing, it is not really race discriminatory. .


 
I was just thinkin about all the rap songs with references to Dat Purple Drank :jester:

I'll stick with my booze and koolaid


----------



## 056 kid

LOL, yea, little white, paul wall, and a few others, all whities LMAO.


----------



## Sport Faller

056 kid said:


> LOL, yea, little white, paul wall, and a few others, all whities LMAO.


 
there's a rapper named lil' white? for real? LOL

I gues maybe I should've said I'm not enough of a thuggish ruggish bone instead of I'm too pale


----------



## RandyMac

I drug my slightly woozy ass out early this morning to check on the paint man. Gotta wait two more days to bring it home.


----------



## GASoline71

Suh-weet!

Gary


----------



## RandyMac

Imron paint, the guy used something like divesuit with airhoses to paint it.


----------



## paccity

randy , can't wait to see it all buttoned up and in the daylight.:msp_thumbup:


----------



## paccity

also randy, not to take away from the macchero, we need the gratuios big tree ,saw in there to.


----------



## slowp

What do them buggy eyed rat dogs think about it?


----------



## Gologit

slowp said:


> What do them buggy eyed rat dogs think about it?


 
Buggy eyed rat dogs? Hahahahahaha. Wait a minute...never mind.


----------



## madhatte

Holy frikken awesome


----------



## slowp

It will be visible in the fog. That's a good thing.


----------



## serial feller

It's fall! Anyone else in oak country being bludgeoned half to death by falling acorns every time you drop a tree? Sniff...


----------



## raycarr

Yo!


----------



## slowp

Another two and a half hours spent semi-upside down with a rubber thingy blocking my will to live at the dentist. I figure a shot of Jack Daniels for each hour plus one for the half and I am starting now. 

It was hell....Much better to spend a day out in a pouring rain, where you can at least run away from icky things....whaaaaah.


----------



## Gologit

slowp said:


> Another two and a half hours spent semi-upside down with a rubber thingy blocking my will to live at the dentist. I figure a shot of Jack Daniels for each hour plus one for the half and I am starting now.
> 
> It was hell....Much better to spend a day out in a pouring rain, where you can at least run away from icky things....whaaaaah.


 
When you go to Slowp's dentist Uren for a lot of pain. Sorry Patty, must be the meds. Yeah, that's it. I haven't taken any for a couple of days so it must be a flash-back.


----------



## slowp

Be nice. He's one of the less painful dentists I've been to. Second only to a just out of the Air Force guy who would sneak quietly into the room to see what magazine you chose. Long fingers on that one.

Now, my mom took us to a cheap orthodontist who actually bruised. But he was cheap and accepted payments that she could afford. 

Waiting for the whisky to work. My nerves are shot. I can't even stand to file my fingernails so that dremmel on the teeth is hard to deal with. Whine whine whine, do yer stuff. That's a song.


----------



## serial feller

slowp said:


> Now, my mom took us to a cheap orthodontist who actually bruised.


 
Your lucky! My mom was so cheap she took my little brother and me to the dental college and let the students work us over! After they were done we would have to sit there in the chair with the jaws of life cranked up, holding our mouths wide open, until the professor came to grade their work. Sometimes that took a while depending on where we were in the que.


----------



## serial feller

Oh yea, I hope you get feeling better soon!


----------



## redprospector

Ok, I was trying to keep from being associated with a whining thread. But when Patty started whining about the dentist............well...............
The last time I went to the dentist, almost 20 years ago, I didn't have hardly any money and no insurance. I had 3 jaw teeth that were really hurting, especially when I ate, drank, or breathed. A buddy of mine took me to Juarez Mexico, said he used a real good dentist over there and he was real cheap.
The receptionist was a very well endowed young senorita, that was wearing a VERY low cut blouse, and a VERY short skirt. She said that they could remove the problem teeth for $20 each. My buddy neglected to tell me that nether of the people there was the dentist, turns out they were just his helpers. :msp_scared:
Well the mahem that ensued made me think of the 3 stooges when they were playing dentist. Long story short, my roots wraped around my jaw bone so the teeth didn't come out so easily. The teeth were sitting on top of the nerves, so the 11 shots of novacane didn't take affect until the teeth were out. In the end the well endowed young senorita was sitting in my lap with a cold chisel, and a ball pien hammer. I was not impressed.
I spit slivers of jaw bone out for 6 months after that, and I haven't been to a dentist since. 

Andy


----------



## forestryworks

I'll join.

I gotta get all 4 wisdom teeth taken out at Winter Break.

They say you're supposed to have them out by the time you're 21 and I'm 27!

Gonna take a flask of Talisker with me.


----------



## OregonSawyer

forestryworks said:


> I'll join.
> 
> I gotta get all 4 wisdom teeth taken out at Winter Break.
> 
> They say you're supposed to have them out by the time you're 21 and I'm 27!
> 
> Gonna take a flask of Talisker with me.


 
You're not alone. I have my first two coming in right now at 26.


----------



## Sport Faller

I was lucky, I had enough back teeth hauled out when I was a youngster so my wisdom teeth have kinda just moved into the vacant lots and set up shop


----------



## floyd

That is shine in the dark yellow.


----------



## slowp

The wisdom teeth thing was done by a dentist who never gave us enough novacain. He looked at the x-ray and said "Oh God!" Then the fun began. I was feeling it, and sweating and heard, "I'm worried. Are you all right?" Then "I could give you more novacain but we've almost got it." (I'm feeling sick from writing this.)

They got it. Then others at later appointments. I was convinced that you could not go to the dentist without intense pain...then I had an emergency here and discovered this guy. He didn't hurt and didn't scrimp on novacain. His office used to be in the same building as the One Stop mini mart and Laundromat so you could do laundry and go to the dentist.

When I moved back, he had moved to a location between the library and the Big Bottom Tavern--maybe even a better location!


----------



## Greystoke

*Need a little help firing back at tree huggers and just all around dip####s!*

[video=youtube;HdgMcbNwZ3o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HdgMcbNwZ3o&lc=iH6FkqNkjU_RLyZQFOZdQYe-23_S-9T7FX9qJS9RHtI&feature=inbox[/video]
Have not been on here in a while, but I need to whine. I put this video on youtube, and decided to leave comments open for folks that are not true morons, but I am ####ing sick and tired of all the dip####s that are posting squallor on my video, and don't have the time to respond to all of them. How bout some help from you good folks! I wish I could reach through a computer screen and dole out some ass whoopins to some of these nit-wits!


----------



## slowp

You can't argue with stupid. I do it on the hiking forum. I know they consider me to be stupid. That's the way of the world. 

This video, which I haven't been able to watch all of because my internet seems to be lethargic this morning, has inspired me to call some friends and see if I can look at the Christmas Trees gone wild patch.

When the one guy reached for the handle to help, the video stopped to load. I had a flashback to the GOL last week when my "partner" reached to grab the tip of my bar, which through the tree. The instructor was quick with his axe handle, and I was so ingrained from my FS cutting that I put the chain brake on so no hand was cut off.

Chill Cody. Just think, you've inspired me to go look at some trees to cut! That's a good thing. 

I will take some ibuprofen because my tooth is still whine worthy. But no whiskey!


----------



## Greystoke

slowp said:


> But no whiskey!


 
You don't know what your missin! Everybody needs to spend some time at a logging camp in Alaska...whiskey is the cure all :msp_rolleyes: As for the dip####'s postin squallor on my video...I just discovered the "block user" feature! What works here works there too.


----------



## slowp

I posted it on the hiking forum. :hmm3grin2orange:

I'm scheduled to do more volunteer work with one of their groups.


----------



## Greystoke

slowp said:


> I posted it on the hiking forum. :hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> I'm scheduled to do more volunteer work with one of their groups.


 
Thanks Patty:msp_angry:good thing I found that block user button!


----------



## slowp

Your welcome! The first comment is neither bad nor good. It is about hearing the thud. 

I just got told to throw my saw in the pickup and come on out......:msp_unsure:


----------



## Samlock

I'm surprised anybody hasn't been whining about the bad roads yet. It's autumn, people, for ##### sake!

[video=youtube;Qbi6gtuNs7g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qbi6gtuNs7g[/video]


----------



## slowp

Samlock said:


> I'm surprised anybody hasn't been whining about the bad roads yet. It's autumn, people, for ##### sake!


 
Yes, and the dark days have started. I am wondering if I need to hook up the Happy Light. Yesteday, it was sooo dark, I had to doctor my picture and make it as bright as I could. 

I do not have the hiburnation urge...yet.


----------



## Rounder

It snowed today. Wet, non-sticking snow. ####. Roads are some kind of clay nightmare. Chained up....Still scary as hell. Blow-down #### show in the block.

Lovely wife did have a bottle of Pendleton waiting for me at home though.

Hope you all had a good week and enjoy your weekend - Sam


----------



## Sport Faller

mtsamloggit said:


> It snowed today. Wet, non-sticking snow. ####. Roads are some kind of clay nightmare. Chained up....Still scary as hell. Blow-down #### show in the block.
> 
> Lovely wife did have a bottle of Pendleton waiting for me at home though.
> 
> Hope you all had a good week and enjoy your weekend - Sam


 
We had some nasty ass clay at our job too, we could barely get to the job in 4wd, pump and mud trucks with chains had absolutely zero chance, ate #### about 10 times tying bar, slippin in the mud and stepped into about a 2 foot deep sinkhole and damn near lost a boot


----------



## RandyMac

CODY!!!!! remember who I am on youtube.

Is this where I mention that I have all my teeth, no fillings?

Glow in the dark! Good one Floyd.


----------



## slowp

It is so *Bright!* 

Do you have a garage to keep the moss off?


----------



## floyd

Don't need no damn garage for that. Everything will be BLINDED BY THE LIGHT.

I'm thinking you have a good claim for reduced insurance rates on your ride. 

I like it.


----------



## slowp

Oh no!! The clouds are burning off. Looks like we mole people will be exposed to deadly ultraviolet rays! I'll have to dust off my sunglasses!


----------



## Gologit

floyd said:


> Don't need no damn garage for that. Everything will be BLINDED BY THE LIGHT.
> 
> I'm thinking you have a good claim for reduced insurance rates on your ride.
> 
> I like it.


 

YUP ! I'll bet the rain won't even fall on that...the water will just vaporize before it hits the surface. The only bad thing I can think of about a rig that bright is that everybody will know who you are and where you're at. Randy doesn't get up to as much devilment as he used to, though, so maybe he'll be alright.


----------



## slowp

Maybe his color is so powerful now that it is the source of the strange illumination outside?


----------



## madhatte

Dizzamn, Randy, that thing is looking GREAT!


----------



## Joe46

madhatte said:


> dizzamn, randy, that thing is looking great!


 
x2


----------



## teatersroad

It's freezing enough that the flies are dieing off, wasps will be making their fall push though - gotta check the bedding before crawling in.

Heck of a truck Randy.

I have a broken molar, doesn't hurt yet. Hope I'm not fool enough to wait until it does.

I may be moving in to town this winter. gonna be weird having neighbors, can't pee in the driveway anymore. Houses in town are cheaper than trucks.


----------



## 2dogs

GOOD lookin truck you have there old man!


----------



## RandyMac

Getting there. Off to the marine shop for some SS screws.


----------



## 2dogs

I'm surprised you showed your license plate.


----------



## teatersroad

2dogs said:


> I'm surprised you showed your license plate.


 
I'm kinda dumb.. but I can never figure out why that matters. I can walk down the street and see every license plate on every car there ever is.


----------



## Gologit

RandyMac said:


> Getting there. Off to the marine shop for some SS screws.


 
Now you need one of those fancy personalized license plates.


----------



## Sport Faller

Gologit said:


> Now you need one of those fancy personalized license plates.


 
I'm thinkin MacDizzle or MacNasty or DaMac


----------



## slowp

OK, back to whining. Switch to high whiney voice....My arms are tired. I just had to spend a half day out on the water, in a kayak, and the Timber Is A Renewable Resource bumper sticker which I stuck on my boat is not waterproof. But, it was a nice thought and I tried.

One of my smart companions said it must have been made out of paper....


----------



## Gologit

:frown:


----------



## serial feller

Instead of whining I'll do some grumbling instead. Today was VERY expensive. To set this up you need to know that I'm a very small one man show. I usually have the mill pick up full loads from the job site. This job was too small to get a full semi load so I was using my equipment trailer and my old F350. This is not the first time I've done my own hauling, but today I was a tad on the heavy side.

See the trailer in the pic on the left? It has three axles right? WRONG! While overloaded going to the mill (somewhere north of 1000 BF of red oak) I snapped an axle. It was really loud. The center tube broke into two pieces. This added more stress to the two remaining axles and now the rear axle has kind of a smiley face look. I haven't done a thorough inspection yet but I'm guessing the front axle is trashed too. Fortunately I wasn't moving very fast when it happened or this post might have been in the injuries and fatalities thread. So now I have to pay the mill to come unload the trailer where I left it at some mom and pop convenience store at the intersection of Boondocks and Nowhere. Furthermore I'm shut down until I can buy new axles and springs and get everything welded back into place. My truck is the only one happy about this because it didn't like pulling that load in the first place. I guess when they say each axle is rated at 6000 lbs they mean it.

:bang:


----------



## Steve NW WI

SF, consider going with tandem dually axles when you rebuild (if there's enough space with the frame for duals). I never liked triaxles for all the side loading on them when turning, and blowing 1 tire on a set of duals ain't as big of a deal as blowing a single.


----------



## serial feller

Steve NW WI said:


> blowing 1 tire on a set of duals ain't as big of a deal as blowing a single.


 
That's what started the whole problem was a tire going down on the front axle. Actually that's what ended it. The center tube had to have been weak to start with and this was last straw. The sawmill came and rescued me this morning. They unloaded my trailer and went to the job site and collected the rest of the logs. Once the trailer was empty I was able remove the center axle and pull it home.

They'll grade the logs tonight and I can pick up the check in the morning. These logs aren't high enough quality to get get free transport and the load was short. Can't wait to see how small the check is. All I can hope for is to break even, but after I pay the LO and my fuel cost It'll probably be a loser- not counting repairs.


----------



## serial feller

*Axle dilema*

I'd like some opinions. As previously stated I usually have the mill come pick up full loads from my jobs. When I don't have a full load or I have a load of crap the mill won't come and get I deliver. Usually in the neighborhood of 700 BF or so at a time. My busted trailer has put quite a pinch on my operation. I can't even haul my "farmer logger" tractor which I use to skid. 

I'm dumping the tri axle setup in favor of a tandem. I found a pair of good used 6,000 lb Hayes axles about 60 miles away. The seller is willing to trade me for a Taurus .38 special I have. The revolver is like new, only one box of shells through it. These axles will allow me to move my tractor but will decrease the size the log load I can carry.

Is it right to ever part with a firearm, even if it is the smallest in the arsenal ? (not counting .22s) Will I regret not finding at least 7,000 lb axles? Whadda ya tink?


----------



## redprospector

serial feller said:


> Instead of whining I'll do some grumbling instead. Today was VERY expensive. To set this up you need to know that I'm a very small one man show. I usually have the mill pick up full loads from the job site. This job was too small to get a full semi load so I was using my equipment trailer and my old F350. This is not the first time I've done my own hauling, but today I was a tad on the heavy side.
> 
> See the trailer in the pic on the left? It has three axles right? WRONG! While overloaded going to the mill (somewhere north of 1000 BF of red oak) I snapped an axle. It was really loud. The center tube broke into two pieces. This added more stress to the two remaining axles and now the rear axle has kind of a smiley face look. I haven't done a thorough inspection yet but I'm guessing the front axle is trashed too. Fortunately I wasn't moving very fast when it happened or this post might have been in the injuries and fatalities thread. So now I have to pay the mill to come unload the trailer where I left it at some mom and pop convenience store at the intersection of Boondocks and Nowhere. Furthermore I'm shut down until I can buy new axles and springs and get everything welded back into place. My truck is the only one happy about this because it didn't like pulling that load in the first place. I guess when they say each axle is rated at 6000 lbs they mean it.
> 
> :bang:


 
Whining.......Grumbling.
Potatoe.......Potatoe (hey, they're spelled the same too. ).
It's really all about the same. Isn't it?

Andy


----------



## redprospector

serial feller said:


> Will I regret not finding at least 7,000 lb axles? Whadda ya tink?


 
Yep!

Andy


----------



## serial feller

redprospector said:


> Whining.......Grumbling.
> Potatoe.......Potatoe (hey, they're spelled the same too. ).
> It's really all about the same. Isn't it?
> 
> Andy


 
Well, from one Andy to another.......yep! Whining like a little girl!


----------



## madhatte

serial feller said:


> Is it right to ever part with a firearm, even if it is the smallest in the arsenal ? (not counting .22s) Will I regret not finding at least 7,000 lb axles? Whadda ya tink?



I once sold an early-WWII FN Hi-Power with both Belgian and German acceptance marks in order to make rent. I didn't want to sell it, but it was the firearm I was least attached to, even though it was neat as hell. Sometimes you gotta do what you gotta do.


----------



## RandyMac

Just OD'ed on Tabasco.:mad2::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## madhatte

RandyMac said:


> Just OD'ed on Tabasco.:mad2::hmm3grin2orange:


 
Not until tomorrow morning you didn't. Call it a prelude.


----------



## Sport Faller

Randy, go to the supermarket and get some "flushable baby wipes"

this might be the only time I ever get to give you advice but it's advice that's sound as a yankee dollar


----------



## Gologit

bigskyjake said:


> Randy, go to the supermarket and get some "flushable baby wipes"
> 
> this might be the only time I ever get to give you advice but it's advice that's sound as a yankee dollar


 
And Zantac, too.


----------



## RandyMac

Don't get the day after effect from Tabasco, no matter how much, only if I have way too much crushed red peppers on pizza. No heartburn either.
When I get the urge to smoke and can't, I take a hit of Tabasco, it puts it off for about 30 minutes.

Yes, I am slightly deranged.


----------



## OregonSawyer

Since we're off topic.... 

Yesterday in my Calculus III class (which is fairly advanced for non math majors) I turned to the significantly-younger-looking-than-me kid beside me, who has a much better grasp on the material than anybody in the class, and asked his age. 

15!!!

WTF.... He's a sophomore in high school! 

Completely unrelated to Forestry or Tobasco for that matter but hopefully somebody will be able to relate to the inferiority complex that has been thrust upon me.


----------



## slowp

My whine for today? I'm a bit sore from my retirement this week. So, I have told The Used Dog to go out and load up the saw stuff in the pickup, we'll go get another load of wood this afternoon. 

The dog just looked at me, and flopped back down. Sigh.....Maybe it is the lack of thumbs?

The Grapple Cat is not big enough.


----------



## madhatte

If only you could convince them to work together.


----------



## slowp

madhatte said:


> If only you could convince them to work together.


 

That might be scary!


----------



## RandyMac

*AARRRGGGHHH!!!!!*
That is all


----------



## Sport Faller

RandyMac said:


> *AARRRGGGHHH!!!!!*
> That is all


 
Are we a bit of a pirate tonite?

orrrr, did it just start snowing there


----------



## RandyMac

Be traveling this week, not looking forward to sittin' in the old car for over 8 hours one way and its gonna be frackin' raining.


----------



## Sport Faller

RandyMac said:


> Be traveling this week, not looking forward to sittin' in the old car for over 8 hours one way and its gonna be frackin' raining.


 
Oh, well, in that case....... ARRRRGGGHHHHHHH


----------



## RandyMac

Annie's birthday is coming up soon, we are going to Seattle to visit her sister Terry, the one who gave me the Ranchero.


----------



## paccity

RandyMac said:


> Annie's birthday is coming up soon, we are going to Seattle to visit her sister Terry, the one who gave me the Ranchero.


 
i'll wave as you go by. drive safe.


----------



## slowp

My weather forecast says there's a few days of no rain, yet. So do not panic.


----------



## RandyMac

How does the weekend look?


----------



## slowp

Too soon to tell. The weather gurus have been quite wrong in their week long forecasts. It now says rain starting on Wednesday, and then off and on through the weekend. 

You can head over to Ocean Shores on Saturday for a beerfest and Humptulips, the band.


----------



## schmuck.k

*randy*

hey randy if your in seattle for a little wile give me a ring if you want a free drink. no nettiles by my place pm me for a number mabe we can get madhatte in on it to
kevin


----------



## slowp

I think we should have a mini-gtg in the famous saw shop. They should have the wood stove going if it is chilly like this morning.


----------



## Joe46

My place is open for a beer also. No PBR's, but plenty of micro brews. I'm not far off I5, east of Federal Way. PM me if you wish, and I shoot you some phone #'s.


----------



## madhatte

My place is also open! Got a extra room and everything, and Oly traffic is nothing compared to Seattle!


----------



## 056 kid

RandyMac said:


> Be traveling this week, not looking forward to sittin' in the old car for over 8 hours one way and its gonna be frackin' raining.


 
Smoke a joint and pack a few sandwiches and pickled items for the ride, the time will fly by as you gaze out the window. .


----------



## RandyMac

Driving high isn't my thing, not anymore

The worst part is driving through the void, also known as the Williamette Valley.


----------



## paccity

you could cruze 99w . still have to deal with eugene and portland.


----------



## RandyMac

paccity said:


> you could cruze 99w . still have to deal with eugene and portland.


 
Oregon.......429 4V, 2.73 rear drive...nothing but the blur I-5 deserves

We will be plodding along at the 65mph that those 6 little ponies are comfortable with.


----------



## paccity

randy, i'll pm ya my # . if you have time on the way we'll do lunch. i'll buy. if not drive safe and watch out for all the morons on the road.


----------



## slowp

When will you be going by the Highway 12 exit? I'd like to see that, but I'd want to wear my shades. :smile2:


----------



## madhatte

Both of my damn vehicles are broke down with nearly the same problem: the truck with a shot heater core, the car with a shot thermostat. I can ALMOST do the work myself, but not quite, thanks to my still-gimped wrist. The truck needs the whole dash removed to get to the heater core, and the car needs the intake manifold removed to get to the thermostat. I just don't have the dexterity or strength yet. It's doubly sucky because today is likely to be the last nice day for quite some time.


----------



## Samlock

Are you sure it's the core, they'll seldom leak, the valve usually does that.

Anyway, get a tweeker to rip the dash off and a sedated German pot head to put it back. And get used to drive without meter lights and cigarette lighter...


----------



## madhatte

I'm pretty sure it corroded through. Valve is outside the firewall, inside the box where the A/C would be if I had it. Already tried Bar's Leaks, to no avail.


----------



## Samlock

A newer truck with an aluminium heater core? Give us back the good old copper radiators, please.

We got the first snow today. A blizzard came totally unexpected just before noon, temperature dropped down within few minutes 5-6 C's. I was out in the bush a long step away from the road. I decided to stay on my post. Finally I got so stiff I couldn't open the gas plug anymore, so I had to take off half past two. That's early.


----------



## floyd

Just drive the Ranchero. Wouldn't DARE rain on that.


----------



## RandyMac

Hey did ya see the genuine faux wire wheels I put on it?







I'm waiting for daylight


----------



## paccity

boy howdy! that thing pops.


----------



## bitzer

White picket fence Randy?


----------



## floyd

Styling, man.


----------



## madhatte

Hey, clowns, thanks for telling me you want to do an RX burn AFTER LUNCH so I have to scramble to do all the calls like RIGHT NOW, it's totally OK, I wasn't doing anything anyway, and I totally have it on paper that I have the authority to push this through. Yeah, this is exactly how I want to spend my afternoon -- on the phone with God and everybody.


----------



## floyd

Just set it on fire & say it was a lightening strike.


----------



## Rounder

Another week of motel living. The 44 ####ed me again.........longways back to the truck for the unessisary 66.....oh well. The 44 will get traded in tomorow for something I can depend on. More front end work for the truck too.....

I guess I'm just having too much fun to be doing anything else......cuz this ain't paying at the moment...


Hope you all had a good week, enjoy the weekend - Sam


----------



## Sport Faller

mtsamloggit said:


> Another week of motel living. The 44 ####ed me again.........longways back to the truck for the unessisary 66.....oh well. The 44 will get traded in tomorow for something I can depend on. More front end work for the truck too.....
> 
> I guess I'm just having too much fun to be doing anything else......cuz this ain't paying at the moment...
> 
> 
> Hope you all had a good week, enjoy the weekend - Sam


 
They still got you out in Bozeman?

how'd the 44 do ya wrong, won't start, #### out on ya?

dust off a couple beers and go light up a deer tomorrow, you'll feel better


----------



## Rounder

Still in Bozo. The 44's a rebuild, think I've got a seal sucking air. Just kind of over it. We're to far from the truck to screw around. No time for big game unfortunatly.


----------



## Sport Faller

mtsamloggit said:


> Still in Bozo. The 44's a rebuild, think I've got a seal sucking air. Just kind of over it. We're to far from the truck to screw around. No time for big game unfortunatly.


 
Damn man, that blows, you gonna go with a new 440 or mix it up a little


----------



## Rounder

Yeah, new 44 or 372, whoever can give me a better deal. Got plenty of parts for both. Just got to have a little saw for the long hikes in, and the scattered ####.


----------



## Gologit

mtsamloggit said:


> Yeah, new 44 or 372, whoever can give me a better deal. Got plenty of parts for both. Just got to have a little saw for the long hikes in, and the scattered ####.


 
Hang in there Sam.


----------



## Rounder

Gologit said:


> Hang in there Sam.


 
Just happy to be working Bob. Some weeks cost more than others thoughumpkin2:

Did manage to line up some winter/spring cutting though, pretty dang happy about that.....now I just gotta buy that 5th wheel camper so the wife and the dogs can tag along!


----------



## Rounder

Got a good one to whine about. My 440 and 660 were stolen today. On our annniversary. Awesome. My own damn fault. Keep those things locked up tight. No profit this pay half.


----------



## Sport Faller

mtsamloggit said:


> Got a good one to whine about. My 440 and 660 were stolen today. On our annniversary. Awesome. My own damn fault. Keep those things locked up tight. No profit this pay half.


 
Oh God man, I just got sick to my stomach, if you catch the lousy ####heel mother ####er that took em put a couple popknots on their ass for me


----------



## Gologit

mtsamloggit said:


> Got a good one to whine about. My 440 and 660 were stolen today. On our annniversary. Awesome. My own damn fault. Keep those things locked up tight. No profit this pay half.


 
That bites. Any leads on who took them?


----------



## Rounder

Gologit said:


> That bites. Any leads on who took them?


 
Nothing. Had the serial numbers written down, called all the pawnshops, filed a police report. Maybe I'll get lucky.

Jake- real sick to my stomach.....But what do you do? I could of just easily crushed them myself a few times. Just have to buy a couple more.

Really sucks though, I took the 44 to the shop this morning and they got it all straightened out. Ran like a champ. Just put a Cannon on the 66 as well.


----------



## Joe46

Blast! Really sorry to see you got ripped off. Ya you coulda blown em up, ran over them whatever, but when they get stolen that's a whole nother story. Had my garage broke into twice. Both times they took my saws.


----------



## forestryworks

Ain't nothin' worse than some lowlife thief. Sorry to hear it, Sam.


----------



## mdavlee

That sucks to hear Sam. Hope you get lucky and they get found.


----------



## Firewood King

forestryworks said:


> Ain't nothin' worse than some lowlife thief. Sorry to hear it, Sam.


 
You got that right... Cant stand 'em. Hope everything works out for you Sam.


----------



## paccity

sucks sam , frigin tweekers.


----------



## RandyMac

Damm Sam!!

All I got to whine about is Washington rain and motherjumpin, a-hole traffic. It will be good to be home.


----------



## OregonSawyer

mtsamloggit said:


> Got a good one to whine about. My 440 and 660 were stolen today. On our annniversary. Awesome. My own damn fault. Keep those things locked up tight. No profit this pay half.


 
Terrible. I wish I still had my 046, I'd send it up your way if you needed. Hoping for as good of an ending as possible for ya.


----------



## Metals406

That sucks huge ass!

Call me back when you get a chance Sam.


----------



## Rounder

Thanks for the kind words. Nate, just got your message, no worries, I'll get things straightened out. Already scheduled Monday off to get the truck to the shop, so I'll get my 394 squared away, and buy another small saw.......Just money right?

The worst part is just the amount of my own time I put into those two saws to get them just where I wanted them. The 660 was about the best saw I've ever owned. I'm gonna miss that one. I planned on keeping it around a lot longer than I run most saws.

Like I said, keep them locked up tight. I get in the habit of thinking of them as no more than a hammer, just another tool.......that's fine till you have to pay to replace them. Stupid, I know better - Sam


----------



## Metals406

mtsamloggit said:


> Thanks for the kind words. Nate, just got your message, no worries, I'll get things straightened out. Already scheduled Monday off to get the truck to the shop, so I'll get my 394 squared away, and buy another small saw.......Just money right?
> 
> The worst part is just the amount of my own time I put into those two saws to get them just where I wanted them. The 660 was about the best saw I've ever owned. I'm gonna miss that one. I planned on keeping it around a lot longer than I run most saws.
> 
> Like I said, keep them locked up tight. I get in the habit of thinking of them as no more than a hammer, just another tool.......that's fine till you have to pay to replace them. Stupid, I know better - Sam


 
Let me know if I can do anything Sam. . . I hope they find them and chop their cherries off.

Here's some leads, might be able to haggle a little, ya never know?

stihl 044

I'd buy this one just cause it's bloody cheap: Husky 2100 chainsaw

My bro could snag this one and send it to ya: stihl 044 magnum pro chainsaw


----------



## RandyMac

Sam, I could send you my Super 250, it has a 36" on it and more than enough beans for it.

I'm in Sultan, with Annie's family tonite.


----------



## Rounder

Again, thanks for the kindness. Nate, I would have bought that 2100 today, had I not dumped $100 this morning into the saws that dissapeared this afternoon. 

Randy, the boss might get a little bent out of shape over the lack of a chainbrake on the 250. I do have a nice running 450. Thanks pard, safe travels.

We'll get it figured out. May be out a couple saws, but I have a wonderful wife of 4 years as of today. That means a lot more than a couple saws.


----------



## Metals406

mtsamloggit said:


> Again, thanks for the kindness. Nate, I would have bought that 2100 today, had I not dumped $100 this morning into the saws that dissapeared this afternoon.
> 
> Randy, the boss might get a little bent out of shape over the lack of a chainbrake on the 250. I do have a nice running 450. Thanks pard, safe travels.
> 
> We'll get it figured out. May be out a couple saws, but I have a wonderful wife of 4 years as of today. That means a lot more than a couple saws.


 
Hey Sam, I just remembered Andrew (http://www.arboristsite.com/member.php?u=13773) is dumping like 20 saws. . . I know he has some good runners, and he knows how to build a saw.

Shoot him a PM, and see if you two can't work out a deal, I know for sure he has a 372 for sale.


----------



## serial feller

"A mob led by policemen assaulted and tortured a petty thief in Nath Nagar in Bhagalpur, Bihar. The man was beaten and then tied by his leg to a motorcycle and dragged for several metres as he writhed in pain pleading for mercy."
View attachment 204029

View attachment 204030


----------



## Sport Faller

serial feller said:


> "A mob led by policemen assaulted and tortured a petty thief in Nath Nagar in Bhagalpur, Bihar. The man was beaten and then tied by his leg to a motorcycle and dragged for several metres as he writhed in pain pleading for mercy."
> View attachment 204029
> 
> View attachment 204030


 
i guess maybe he ought not've took something that didn't belong to him


----------



## paccity

sam. this is what happened to a saw theif today. View attachment 204038


----------



## Samlock

Stealing the man's tools he's supposed to make a living with, that's more than just a theft, that's an assault. If you ask me.

Sam's saws will pop on the surface somewhere. Keep an eye open, Montana!


----------



## Gologit

*Hey Sam...*

Your PM box is full.


----------



## serial feller

Sam, were your saws taken from anywhere near Belgrade? Here's a guy hocking a lot of stuff and there are a couple saws hidden in there. 3 storage units full of stuff!


----------



## slowp

Randymac must be driving by, a strange light is appearing outdoors!


----------



## mingo

mtsamloggit said:


> Got a good one to whine about. My 440 and 660 were stolen today. On our annniversary. Awesome. My own damn fault. Keep those things locked up tight. No profit this pay half.


 
You have to be lower than whale s##t and that's at the bottom of the ocean to steal a working mans tools.


----------



## rodeo

Dang Sam. That sucks! You can borrow my 660 if you need to. I'll call this afternoon.


----------



## Rounder

I found them. 

A guy found them sitting in a parking lot, and figured something didn't look right. Took them home, looked at the lost/found ads on c-list and saw my ad.

Unreal. Somebody must have grabbed them for quick cash, realized I was probably calling the cops and every pawnshop in town (I was), got cold feet and dumped them.


----------



## Rounder

rodeo said:


> Dang Sam. That sucks! You can borrow my 660 if you need to. I'll call this afternoon.


 
Call? Phhhh! Come drink a beer with me.

Thanks again for the kindness all. 

Okay.....I'll stop driving the thread completly off topic.....Somebody whine about something.


----------



## Metals406

mtsamloggit said:


> I found them.
> 
> A guy found them sitting in a parking lot, and figured something didn't look right. Took them home, looked at the lost/found ads on c-list and saw my ad.
> 
> Unreal. Somebody must have grabbed them for quick cash, realized I was probably calling the cops and every pawnshop in town (I was), got cold feet and dumped them.


 
Yeah!!!!!!!! 

Now they just need to trip and hit their face on a curb for good measure. 

Glad you got your gear back broth'a!


----------



## Sport Faller

mtsamloggit said:


> Call? Phhhh! Come drink a beer with me.
> 
> Thanks again for the kindness all.
> 
> Okay.....I'll stop driving the thread completly off topic.....Somebody whine about something.


 
Ok, I'll whine, I had this chainsaw deal all lined up, a real sweet deal, but the guy i was gonna buy em from says he doesn't have em anymore (he was mumbling something about the heat being on and he just ditched em pffft) :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Gologit

056 kid said:


> Oh #### me, that is low. Sorry Sam. Keep with the detective work, you may find them.


 
Skipping posts again, eh?


----------



## Gologit

mtsamloggit said:


> I found them.
> 
> A guy found them sitting in a parking lot, and figured something didn't look right. Took them home, looked at the lost/found ads on c-list and saw my ad.
> 
> Unreal. Somebody must have grabbed them for quick cash, realized I was probably calling the cops and every pawnshop in town (I was), got cold feet and dumped them.


 


 But now you don't have a good reason go out and buy some shiny new saws.:msp_biggrin:


----------



## 056 kid

Gologit said:


> Skipping posts again, eh?


 
apparently so, oops.:msp_biggrin: Glad you got them back Sam


----------



## slowp

A bad people good people story. Balance and harmony are restored. Yay!


----------



## paccity

mtsamloggit said:


> Call? Phhhh! Come drink a beer with me.
> 
> Thanks again for the kindness all.
> 
> Okay.....I'll stop driving the thread completly off topic.....Somebody whine about something.


 
off topic? everyone here would whine about there saws being violated. glad things worked out. have a good one. oh and have a stiff one to selabrate . i'll have one for ya.:msp_wink:


----------



## hammerlogging

Glad to hear it Sam, a real fortunate turn of events.


have a good week, everyone.


----------



## OregonSawyer

Now that all of the nonsense is out of the way... Hope you got to enjoy the end of your anniversary weekend with the fam and a great sigh of relief!


----------



## RandyMac

Glad to see the good news Sam.

Just got home, 1281 miles, all went well. Drove almost straight back from Sultan with a visit with Cedarkerf and Mountaingal. Gonna hit the sack as soon as my brain stops dodging and weaving, my gawd that last 90 miles is a work out.


----------



## 2dogs

Tomorrow Cody and I were going work taking down a dozen Douglass-firs but Cody is sick. It was going to be a long drive and a very long day but we were both looking forward to the work. Bummer.


----------



## RandyMac

You wouldn't be headed North would you?

The banana bomb is ready.

We averaged 21 mpg, that speed run from Portland to home was only 16mpg and killed the much higher average.
The old thing did 340 miles in six hours, the last 90 miles was on 199.


----------



## 2dogs

Re the job tomorrow the call came from a Russian guy who said he had 15 huge redwoods to cut down and he had the permit in hand. When Andy took his day off to drive up and formally bid the job the trees turned to be D-firs and are all about 24-30" dbh. The job is near Half Moon Bay. We were going to cut and mill but now we will just mill into cants. Fir isn't worth enough to spend the time on it.


----------



## paccity

glad ya made it home with out any prob's randy. and it's weird that i missed this damn site . glad it's back up so i can hear ya all whine.


----------



## RandyMac

The site was down?


----------



## floyd

Yup always burn more fuel going uphill.

Prolly little heavier on the go pedal on the way home as well.

Long ago in another galaxy I drove 21 hr from CO to OR...in a storm.

I was younger then, dumber too.


----------



## RandyMac

http://a7.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hpho...77066_186512454727287_819864_1158913568_n.jpg


----------



## Gologit

Time off !!!


----------



## Joe46

The weather service just posted a winter storm warning for the N. Cascades. Really not a lot of snow. I think they are just preparing the troops for what's going to follow.


----------



## slowp

Thankyou Randy. I am in the violet color. I like that. Why no pink? 

The Wing proved to be damper inside than I thought. I rassled mattresses yesterday and will do so again today. 

I actually was sitting on my deck in shorts yesterday. Yes, the sun still had some warmth.

Winter Weather Advisory in effect from 6 PM this evening to 6 am PDT Thursday...

Windy here this morning.


----------



## Gologit

*Caution...contains whining...and a bit of vulgarity well timed.*

I spent most of the morning moving landings. We got the last few loads of logs out, trucks chained up, pushing with a D-6 and and towing with a skidder. The mud was deep where it wasn't frozen solid. It was raining...when it wasn't spitting snow. We needed to move down the hill a mile or two to get below the snow level for the big storm that's due in tonight. This crew has been hitting it hard six days a week. They're tired but they're game and we were getting it done.

We're working alongside a steep, narrow two lane county road that was filled with snowmobile maniacs on their way to the first real snow of the year. They were all in a hurry. They were all frantic...and none of them wanted to be delayed.
We had to put our lowbed on the pavement, blocking both lanes, with the trailer on the dirt while we loaded the machinery. We were slam dunking everything over the back when we could and we had three lowbeds running. We had flagmen to stop the traffic while we loaded and the total delay time was maybe ten minutes for each truck with a half an hour of open road in between. Not too bad, and most of the snowmobile people were patient...if not overly happy with the short delay.

Except for one. A black Humvee towing a six snowmobile trailer came to a sliding stop at our flagman and then jumped out and waved his arms and yelled about the damn loggers who were holding him up. He got a good look at the flagman, who is one of our Cat-skinners, and figured that anybody who's six-five and weighs almost three hundred pounds, shaves infrequently, wears the same clothes all week,and doesn't have teeth, might not take kindly to be yelled at so he got back in his Humvee. And fumed. He was the only one waiting and, without a word being said, the pace of loading slowed down. Way down. The Humvee driver finally couldn't take any more and he started to honk his horn. Repeatedly. It had an especially irritating tone to it and it was loud.

The Cat-skinner took the honking in stride for quite a while, longer than I would have, but eventually he got fed up. He walked over to the Humvee, unzipped his pants, took out his male appendage, and proceeded to piss all over the hood and the headlights and the grillwork and whatever else he could reach. He'd had quite a bit of coffee that morning, from the looks of things. The entire crew burst into spontaneous applause and there were lots of thumbs-up to the Cat-skinner and high fives. The Humvee driver was locking his doors and looking real pale. But he quit honking. When the lowbed left we flagged him through and he drove very slowly looking straight ahead. His passengers looked embarrassed.

I told the Cat-skinner that from now on when he has to answer a call of nature he might try to get a little farther from the road. He just grinned. We got the landings moved and we have tomorrow off. I probably won't answer my phone if it's the office calling.


----------



## slowp

I see a memo on bathroom etiquette being sent out from the office.

Also some "special training." 

I'd give the cat skinner cookies. But no coffee!


----------



## Metals406

Thought this was appropriate, and could be printed off and given to the cat-skinner.


----------



## bitzer

Great story Bob! Got me to chuckle out loud.

Apparently I'm a week behind, but glad to hear you got your saws back Sam! Now can you pass some of that luck out this way? 

My machine runs fine when its rainin and too muddy to skid, but likes to break down when its sunny and dry. What gives?


----------



## slowp

bitzer said:


> My machine runs fine when its rainin and too muddy to skid, but likes to break down when its sunny and dry. What gives?



It must be from the coast. When it is raining, it is time to work. When it is sunny and dry, you need to take the day off to either calk the windows, clean the gutters, or sit in the rarely seen sun or go fishing or something. Work can always go on in the rain, but there are other things that cannot be done in the rain. 

Listen to your machine....:msp_smile:


----------



## Gologit

We're back to playing "work a few...off a few". 


7-Day Forecast for Latitude 40.07°N and Longitude 121.56°W (Elev. 4822 ft)


When it gets to the point where we're having to shovel down through the snow to get a low enough stump the production really suffers. Having to push or pull ( or sometimes _both_) every truck out really slows things down, too. Especially when it's ten miles from the pavement. Uphill. If the fallers get too far ahead of the skidders and it snows hard overnight a new sport called Grapple Trolling is the best way to find the logs hidden under the snow.

This time of year is hard on men and machinery. But a good warming-fire on the landing helps. Our loader operator brings a little propane camp stove, builds a little shelter for it, and we can have hot coffee too. Pretty fancy.


----------



## Sport Faller

Gologit said:


> We're back to playing "work a few...off a few".
> 
> 
> 7-Day Forecast for Latitude 40.07°N and Longitude 121.56°W (Elev. 4822 ft)
> 
> 
> When it gets to the point where we're having to shovel down through the snow to get a low enough stump the production really suffers. Having to push or pull ( or sometimes _both_) every truck out really slows things down, too. Especially when it's ten miles from the pavement. Uphill. If the fallers get too far ahead of the skidders and it snows hard overnight a new sport called Grapple Trolling is the best way to find the logs hidden under the snow.
> 
> This time of year is hard on men and machinery. But a good warming-fire on the landing helps. Our loader operator brings a little propane camp stove, builds a little shelter for it, and we can have *hot coffee *too. Pretty fancy.



Damn, that aint fair, this is the whining thread and I'm damn well gonna whine about being allergic to coffee, the amount of #### you get for bringing a thermos of hot cocoa to the jobsite is almost too much to bear LOL


----------



## forestryworks

bigskyjake said:


> the amount of #### you get for bringing a thermos of hot cocoa to the jobsite is almost too much to bear LOL



I'm right with ya on that, lol.

I've tried to drink coffee for 12 years. Never took.


----------



## Gologit

bigskyjake said:


> Damn, that aint fair, this is the whining thread and I'm damn well gonna whine about being allergic to coffee, the amount of #### you get for bringing a thermos of hot cocoa to the jobsite is almost too much to bear LOL



I think coffee is one of the basic food groups. But hot cocoa on a cold day feels good all the way down.


----------



## slowp

Mix cocoa with coffee and you have a snooty coffee mocha. Simple. Be sure to add enough cocoa to cancel out the coffee taste. 

Pastel thermoses add that final nice touch!


----------



## Sport Faller

forestryworks said:


> I'm right with ya on that, lol.
> 
> I've tried to drink coffee for 12 years. Never took.



The ####ty part is that I LOVE coffee, but it hates me like I owe it money


----------



## madhatte

slowp said:


> Mix cocoa with coffee and you have a snooty coffee mocha. Simple. Be sure to add enough cocoa to cancel out the coffee taste.



Original The Boat (TM) recipe right there. Mess decks coffee tasted like burnt sewage, and the cocoa was weak and stale. Mix them at the right proportions, though, and you get a hot drink _just_ not-awful enough to make the workday tolerable.

Nowadays I roll stylish with my French Press. Good, strong, black coffee is all FOUR food groups.


----------



## slowp

My ancient Mr Coffee espresso maker is still going strong. For camping, it is either a camping espresso maker or a Francois Presse'. 

Add hot chocolate'.


----------



## Joe46

Not to make this into a coffee thread, but I still remember my very first cup. I was about 7 yrs old. Went to visit this elderly Finnish lady. She poured me a cup and put fresh cream(From her cows) and sugar in it. I think I probably thought I was a real grown up.


----------



## Gologit

slowp said:


> Mix cocoa with coffee and you have a snooty coffee mocha. Simple. Be sure to add enough cocoa to cancel out the coffee taste.
> 
> Pastel thermoses add that final nice touch!



:bang::bang::bang: Coffee should taste like COFFEE! Black. Blacker than a scaler's heart. It should not taste like candy. Ever. And it always tastes better from a dented, paint worn, metal thermos that hasn't been completely washed out since the Nixon administration.

And, speaking of which, about 2 a.m. I'll be shock loading my central nervous system with some of that fine brew. 'Nite all.


----------



## mdavlee

I drank coffee at around 9 months old out of a bottle. Both parents love coffee so I guess that was why. I like it black or with a little sugar and cream or milk to hide the burnt taste of some coffee.


----------



## bitzer

Bob- I believe you're talkin about one of these. You could scrape the resin off of the cap threads, let it dry for a little while, smoke it, and be up for days. Coffee must be black. You need that good whince on the first swig out of the pot. Just like a good whiskey. 









View attachment 206205


----------



## paccity

if you can't float an axehead in it , it's not coffee.


----------



## RandyMac

Some of the best coffee I ever had was in Thailand, thick, rich and smooth.


----------



## slowp

View attachment 206208


----------



## Metals406

I drink a lot of coffee. . . A lot.

I probably average 24 cups a day. If I do straight black, it tears my guts up, so I fu-fu it up with a little milk and creamer, and a dash of brown sugar.

I only fresh grind too, last time I tried pre-ground I puked in my mouth a little.

I want a French Press eventually, as the coffee gurus say it's the best way to get the most out of beans.


----------



## hammerlogging

I too am all about the coffee. The little fallin dog carries a mini thermos along with a bite to eat and the random saw parts/tools, and 2 sharp chains. A trip to the dog every two tanks- Maybe a quick smoke, a shot of coff, a sharp chain, a pat on the head for the dog, and its off to 2 more tanks full of cutting.

And I too am moving ever closer to the quality preferences, even treat myself to an americano light water espresso w/ just a bit of water, thats a nice drink, thats the only time I'll take a sugar.

Maybe 18 cups/day. Love it.


----------



## Gologit

bitzer said:


> Bob- I believe you're talkin about one of these. You could scrape the resin off of the cap threads, let it dry for a little while, smoke it, and be up for days. Coffee must be black. You need that good whince on the first swig out of the pot. Just like a good whiskey.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 206205



Hey, you found my thermos! Missing handle and all.


----------



## Gologit

slowp said:


> View attachment 206208



Words fail me. I better have some more coffee.


----------



## floyd

Back in the 80's I scaled logs for a spell. Hated every minute if it but needed a break from the woods as I was falling apart.

Other scaler that was a faller tired of getting up so early. He told me about falling PP with 6' of snow on the ground. He would dig a little out of the well, fall the tree & step on the log & ride out of the well like an elevator.


----------



## slowp

Gologit said:


> Words fail me. I better have some more coffee.



They are a bit more beat up now. The cups have dents in them. I put Barbie Stickers on the violet one.

A co-worker was envious. She asked for a pastel Thermos for Mother's Day. They got her a lawnmower instead. She bought her own light blue Thermos. I think her sons use the lawnmower. A loss of husbandy points on that deal. 

My dad taught me how to make coffee. He was not of Norwegian descent. My mom always complained about his coffee. She drank it black, "your dad and HIS family have to make the coffee too strong because they put so much of that MILK or CREAM and SUGAR in it." 

I just put hot chocolate in it.


----------



## Metals406

Y'all remember the Thermos lunch boxes, and you put the thermos in the lid? Right around 1981, when my old man was logging, he bought one. It remained his lunch box until he quit logging due to Tamarack poisoning. The thermos itself became lunch for a D6 cat track one day, but the lunch box made it through.

My first job logging, I carried that lunch box, and put my own thermos in the lid. It lasted quite a while, but eventually succumbed to age and fell apart.

I always thought those were a neat setup.


----------



## 2dogs

bigskyjake said:


> Damn, that aint fair, this is the whining thread and I'm damn well gonna whine about being allergic to coffee, the amount of #### you get for bringing a thermos of hot cocoa to the jobsite is almost too much to bear LOL



Yep, never developed a taste for coffee. Green tea, Earl Grey, black ice tea. Just a bit of lemon to add tartness. Breakfast tea gets milk and honey, otherwise it hurts my guts. Hot cocoa especially the Mexican kind on some days.

Coffee...thanks but no thanks.


----------



## coastalfaller

Metals406 said:


> Y'all remember the Thermos lunch boxes, and you put the thermos in the lid? Right around 1981, when my old man was logging, he bought one. It remained his lunch box until he quit logging due to Tamarack poisoning. The thermos itself became lunch for a D6 cat track one day, but the lunch box made it through.
> 
> My first job logging, I carried that lunch box, and put my own thermos in the lid. It lasted quite a while, but eventually succumbed to age and fell apart.
> 
> I always thought those were a neat setup.



That post brought back memories, Nate! Same thing happened to my Dad's thermos, too much in a rush after lunch, forgot it on the track......ooops!! lol


----------



## forestryworks

Metals406 said:


> Y'all remember the Thermos lunch boxes, and you put the thermos in the lid? Right around 1981, when my old man was logging, he bought one. It remained his lunch box until he quit logging due to Tamarack poisoning. The thermos itself became lunch for a D6 cat track one day, but the lunch box made it through.
> 
> My first job logging, I carried that lunch box, and put my own thermos in the lid. It lasted quite a while, but eventually succumbed to age and fell apart.
> 
> I always thought those were a neat setup.



That was one of my first lunchoxes in grade school. Got it from grandpa, I think.

Haven't seen the thing since the early 1990s though. Then, of course, I had to get a Captain America lunch box 

Would much rather have a Thermos now!


----------



## Metals406

coastalfaller said:


> That post brought back memories, Nate! Same thing happened to my Dad's thermos, too much in a rush after lunch, forgot it on the track......ooops!! lol





Kinda want to buy this one cause it's just like dads. . . Like ya say, brings back a lot of memories. When we lived in a small town by a mill, our place was really, really small. My brother and I slept in the closet, on a small mattress, in the only bedroom in the place with mom and dad. Dad used to come home from the woods, and I remember going over to his boots and smelling them. I LOVED that smell! LOL I wonder when they're gonna come out with that smell in an air freshener you hang from the rear view mirror?


----------



## paccity

Metals406 said:


> Kinda want to buy this one cause it's just like dads. . . Like ya say, brings back a lot of memories. When we lived in a small town by a mill, our place was really, really small. My brother and I slept in the closet, on a small mattress, in the only bedroom in the place with mom and dad. Dad used to come home from the woods, and I remember going over to his boots and smelling them. I LOVED that smell! LOL I wonder when they're gonna come out with that smell in an air freshener you hang from the rear view mirror?



i've got one like that but grey. and i cut a hole in the end of the lid so i could fitt the big long thermos in it. need to go dig it out from were ever it is.


----------



## DavdH

If you're thermos hasn't been left on a track and squashed you haven't worked in the woods. They still usually work but at a diminished capacity. I left mine on the 7 track w/ my with a tool box, bad scene.
Rolled a skidder once, went over several times, the damn thermos beat me every time we went over, It stayed in the cab w/ me. Thermos was perfect, new tire and the skidder was also, me, I kept to the cats after that.
The ole' woods boss has a little tiny thermos, shared once, it wasn't coffee but it warmed ya' thru.


----------



## GeeVee

The Mosquitos are so thick, and so big, right now, it isn't a good idea to go hunting.

I sat in a stand for three hours two weeks back ,and had to families of hogs at different times SNEAK up on me, becasue I was huddled into my camo so tight covering every inch of skin. I got no shots off, and when I went to leave, I saw two mosquiots carrying a small trukey off... 

Not to mention the squirrel that was grabbing magnolia blooms, and dropping them on me while I was sitting there. Like pine cones, they are.

Wait I can whine some more. 

Between Irene and the superstorm we had three weeks ago, there aint a dam acorn left in the air. Every critter in the hammock has got to be big and fat.


----------



## indiansprings

We've went from a drought to a flood in the last couple of days, mud to you hiney, miserable weather, creek overflowing. It would have been nice if the moisture would have been spread out a little instead of torrential rain and runoff. I hate this kind of weather, one word sums it up, miserable. Everything gets slick as snot, mud covered, wet, and cold. Clean up takes longer. Water gaps get washed out, have to dig out the waders as soon as the creek gets low enough to string the fence back up across it. Did I mention I hate this kind of weather?


----------



## slowp

It was such a lorvely day today. I went out to the thinning project to get a load of firewood. Well, I guess I could write some blues lyrics--I ran out of gas and my chain got dull..duh duhhh duh duhhhhh. 

Then, while packing the chunks to the pickup, I saw what looked to be a slopping backcut! Since I was the cutter, it worried me. Then I realized that I had cut the stump after the tree was down so all was well with the world. No slopping cut was used. Relief.


----------



## Sport Faller

Roma said:


> My pops had one similar to that but it was metal. Mine was metal too, but it had the muppets on it.



Muppets? come on man :tongue2:

Mine was the flat square tin one with the Thundercats on it


----------



## Metals406

bigskyjake said:


> Muppets? come on man :tongue2:
> 
> Mine was the flat square tin one with the Thundercats on it



Mine was Rambo. . . Which was the last production metal one made. They stopped making metal ones because "kids could use them as weapons". Shows ya how far back the stupidity started.


----------



## Sport Faller

Metals406 said:


> Mine was Rambo. . . Which was the last production metal one made. They stopped making metal ones because "kids could use them as weapons". Shows ya how far back the stupidity started.



Dude, Rambo came out when I was a little kid.... Nate.... did you have a metal Rambo lunchbox in High School :msp_w00t:


----------



## Sport Faller

Roma said:


> Late 70's man, Muppets were where it was at!
> 
> Cool sky today...



that's a good'n, It looked about like that and snowed like a sum##### on our job by Roger's Lake


----------



## madhatte

Roma said:


> Late 70's man, Muppets were where it was at!



Pssht, late 70's nothin' -- I'm still a fan! 

(woulda gladly traded my Mr. Zip Code lunch box for Muppets then as well as now)


----------



## RandyMac

I dragged one of those big black standard jobs through school, it was just like my Dad's.


----------



## slowp

I can't remember whether I whined or just quietly accepted the fact that I had to use it. My sister, had a cowboy/girl dream when she was in the lower grades of elementary school. She picked out (what I would love to have now) a Roy Rogers Chuckwagon lunchpail. It was metal and in the traditional shape. The shape also shared by the Donald Duck Schoolbus lunchpail. 

We were broke, so I got the hand me downs. I felt odd. No other girl had such a thing. They all had the new square lunchpails--Barbie was very popular. Oh well. 

The next year we moved to another neighborhood, and I was relieved to be able to get a more girly lunchpail.
We couldn't afford the Barbies but we got plaid colored square lunchpails. 

By 4th grade, sacks were more cool to have.


----------



## hammerlogging

bigskyjake said:


> that's a good'n, It looked about like that and snowed like a sum##### on our job by Roger's Lake



Looks like snow to me too.


----------



## Metals406

S'posed to snow on us like a ##### starting Saturday, and thru the week. Temps by Wednesday are supposed to be 29° for a high, and teens for the lows. :mad2:

Uncle Jake, feel like get'n some wood with old Nater? 

Prolly gonna go out Friday and hit it hard.


----------



## Sport Faller

Metals406 said:


> S'posed to snow on us like a ##### starting Saturday, and thru the week. Temps by Wednesday are supposed to be 29° for a high, and teens for the lows. :mad2:
> 
> Uncle Jake, feel like get'n some wood with old Nater?
> 
> Prolly gonna go out Friday and hit it hard.



I'd give my middle nut to go out cuttin this week but I gots to work and I''m pretty sure calling in sick again would earn me an ass whoopin 
Plus, I wouldn't hardly know what to do, "what, we have to load this #### in the truck? I thought we were just gonna leave it, that's what I do" :biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## Samlock

Metals406 said:


> S'posed to snow on us like a ##### starting Saturday, and thru the week. Temps by Wednesday are supposed to be 29° for a high, *and teens for the lows*. :mad2:



Frankly, I've never understood what's the major idea of using a scale set on a temperature measured from the horse's ass, but this quote explains it all... 

Ok, I'm on Fahrenheit from now on. Maybe I should ditch Linux as well.


----------



## floyd

Went visiting. Cut down a wild cherry using a humbolt. Will I suffer in the afterlife forever?


----------



## Gologit

Not if you kept it in lead.


----------



## forestryworks

bigskyjake said:


> I'd give my middle nut to go out cuttin this week but I gots to work and I''m pretty sure calling in sick again would earn me an ass whoopin
> Plus, I wouldn't hardly know what to do, "what, we have to load this #### in the truck? I thought we were just gonna leave it, that's what I do" :biggrin::biggrin:



I'm takin' yer place and secretly putting Hamm's in Nate's Thermos :hmm3grin2orange:

Be listenin' for a really loud expletive as the Thermos flies lifelessly through the air


----------



## RandyMac

*Crumpler!!!*


----------



## forestryworks

*MacKendrick!*


----------



## hammerlogging

floyd said:


> Went visiting. Cut down a wild cherry using a humbolt. Will I suffer in the afterlife forever?



George W used one too, and he turned out ok


----------



## Sport Faller

forestryworks said:


> I'm takin' yer place and secretly putting Hamm's in Nate's Thermos :hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> Be listenin' for a really loud expletive as the Thermos flies lifelessly through the air



haha, ole Nate only drinks that fancy assed microbrew stuff, you put hamm's in his thermos and he's likely to sock you one because he thought you pissed in it.

I was sayin a couple expletives myself today, mashed the #### outta my finger between a stud and a Jake-sized framing hammer swing. I thought for sure it was broken because I almost peed myself and the joint was bent backwards, but a couple x-rays later and I just look like a huge ##### because there's nothing wrong with it, sum##### still wont bend tho


----------



## Metals406

bigskyjake said:


> haha, ole Nate only drinks that fancy assed microbrew stuff, you put hamm's in his thermos and he's likely to sock you one because he thought you pissed in it.
> 
> I was sayin a couple expletives myself today, mashed the #### outta my finger between a stud and a Jake-sized framing hammer swing. I thought for sure it was broken because I almost peed myself and the joint was bent backwards, but a couple x-rays later and I just look like a huge ##### because there's nothing wrong with it, sum##### still wont bend tho



Damn son, them fingers don't grow back ya know. :msp_ohmy:


----------



## Sport Faller

Metals406 said:


> Damn son, them fingers don't grow back ya know. :msp_ohmy:



LOL I thought for damn sure it was broke, even grizzled Vietnam Vet Huey door gunner Dale looked at it and said "yep, that ####er's broke, hurts, don't it" now I'm gonna have to put up with a giant ration of #### tomorrow at work because it's not broke, I have an itchin feeling that it's gonna earn me a new nickname


----------



## Sport Faller

Roma said:


> Bunch of gauze and a popsicle stick and no one will be the wiser



except for Dad, who I rode to work with so he had to take me to Urgent Care, my guess is that I've already been thouroughly outed


----------



## floyd

You should just cut it off now. It's only going to get in the way.

Yah, we even went to George's house. I went to the crypt as well. Amazing on how many bastard step children got buried there.
Shouls have asked him what he thought but said tree wasn't being lined up just yet.


----------



## Samlock

bigskyjake said:


> I'd give my middle nut to go out cuttin this week but I gots to work and I''m pretty sure calling in sick again would earn me an ass whoopin
> Plus, I wouldn't hardly know what to do, "what, we have to load this #### in the truck? I thought we were just gonna leave it, that's what I do" :biggrin::biggrin:



Which one do you prefer Jake, a smashed finger or a whooped ass?

I'm off the bush already for this week. Knees hurt, shoulders hurt, back hurts, arms hurt: It must be this was a good week.

I hope you all had a good one and you'll get home safe. Fingers will heal and souls, well, they get scarred.

Nice weekend for all!

Sam


----------



## Rounder

Pickups are exspensive to fix......cutting timber 4 hours from home sucks, especially when you drive by timber the whole ####in' way there......####### I'm a whiny little girl!

New saw setup is working out good though.

Hope you all had a good, safe week, Happy Vet's Day - Sam


----------



## Sport Faller

mtsamloggit said:


> Pickups are exspensive to fix......cutting timber 4 hours from home sucks, especially when you drive by timber the whole ####in' way there......####### I'm a whiny little girl!
> 
> New saw setup is working out good though.
> 
> Hope you all had a good, safe week, Happy Vet's Day - Sam



What's the new setup there mr. ?
Also, whatchou drankin on tonite, I got me a strange craving for 4 Loco so tonite's gonna be the drunken jitters


----------



## Rounder

Coors Banquet. 460 with a light bar, max-flow and gutted muffler. The perfect scattered- cobby ass timber, 7600' elevation Bozeman saw. I think I am in love. I want another one.


----------



## Sport Faller

mtsamloggit said:


> Coors Banquet. 460 with a light bar, max-flow and gutted muffler. The perfect scattered- cobby ass timber, 7600' elevation Bozeman saw. I think I am in love. I want another one.



I love the #### outta my 460, it don't have a max-flo or light bar but the muffler is, in fact gutted


----------



## Rounder

bigskyjake said:


> I love the #### outta my 460, it don't have a max-flo or light bar but the muffler is, in fact gutted



It's a good rig. More wood with less gas. Less ####in' around packing jugs up the hill. That and the whole freezing to death deal every time I run out of gas. The less of that the better this time of the year when you're high centered on the Bangtail Divide. Good winter ground. Ground with snow. Looking down on the ski hill across the canyon. Oh yeah guy....good winter ground. - Sam


----------



## Samlock

Still waiting for the snow to see how a 460 "arctic" works. As I may have said before, I have my doubts, since we tested the prototype back in winter 2004-5. Well, it was a bit crispy at the time, I remember -50F one morning, the poor saw didn't make it... An old Jonsered ran like hell.


----------



## Rounder

Into the snow tomorow. Hell, it's snowing pretty good right here at home. Over the continental divide we go in the AM......Nice fir though. Still whining over the hand/electric fence incident today......wife is still laughing.....just trying to be a gentleman and lift the barbwire.....forgot about the hotwire....didn't know it was hot.

Wife did get 2 nice pheasant though...deeelish. Have a good week - Sam


----------



## Metals406

mtsamloggit said:


> Into the snow tomorow. Hell, it's snowing pretty good right here at home. Over the continental divide we go in the AM......Nice fir though. Still whining over the hand/electric fence incident today......wife is still laughing.....just trying to be a gentleman and lift the barbwire.....forgot about the hotwire....didn't know it was hot.
> 
> Wife did get 2 nice pheasant though...deeelish. Have a good week - Sam



Weather guessers are calling for single digits by next weekend. . . Stay warm Sam!


----------



## forestryworks

mtsamloggit said:


> Into the snow tomorow. Hell, it's snowing pretty good right here at home. Over the continental divide we go in the AM......Nice fir though. Still whining over the hand/electric fence incident today......wife is still laughing.....just trying to be a gentleman and lift the barbwire.....forgot about the hotwire....didn't know it was hot.
> 
> Wife did get 2 nice pheasant though...deeelish. Have a good week - Sam



That reminds me of when I was out hunting with a friend, years ago. We were both not quite 10yrs. old or so. Come up on a fence.

Him: "Whaddya think? Is it hot?"
Me: "I don't know. Let's see."

Now, it had been raining all morning and my cheap boots were soaked.

After "let's see" there was a popping sound and within the speed of light, I was flat on my back with a red line across both palms, moaning and groaning


----------



## slowp

Whaaaaaaah. Part of my woodpile has tipped over.


----------



## madhatte

forestryworks said:


> Me: "I don't know. Let's see."



'Least you didn't fall for the customary dare. Neither did I... because I watched the neighbor kid do it. Mind you, this was the guy who swallowed up every kid in the neighborhood's allowance money doing stupid dares. I'm not sure who was dumber, really -- He got the cash and the bragging rights, and all we got was a few cheap yuks.


----------



## Sport Faller

Rolled up to the jobsite(after stopping at the bottom of the hill to chain up) today to see 18" of fresh wet snow all over everything and still snowing like a m'fer


----------



## rodeo

Roma. Got pounded on pretty good all day over here between plains and hot springs. Nice pics. Huntings on.

Nate. Yesterday was pretty much the first day of winter over here. Little snow, temps drop. Today we got real dealed. Snowing sideways and cold. Didn't seem to effect my ability to enjoy a cold beer at the end of the day. Weird. PS. We'd talked earlier this season about hooking up on a new handle for my 440. Blew up the saw (again). Had to buy a new saw (went to the shop to just get a 460 and he had a new 440 sitting there. I had to buy the 440 based purely on the fact that I've run my mouth so much over the years about it being the ultimate MT saw. No turning back now. I will, now and then, manufacture an excuse to pull out the 66. The 440 with a 30" bar, max-flow and opened up muffler is just the smoothest thing ever. I've combined whining with ranting. cool). Got a buddy moving up to Columbia Falls pretty soon. Want to crank a few beers with you and Jake one of these days. Maybe put on a felling seminar...I've forgotten more about sloping backcuts than you'll ever know. :msp_tongue:

What up Jake? Time to get it on hunting-wise. Might try to hunt some lower elevation stuff up by Thomp Falls for the elusive wapati. How you been doing?

I love this time of year. rant done.


----------



## Sport Faller

rodeo said:


> Roma. Got pounded on pretty good all day over here between plains and hot springs. Nice pics. Huntings on.
> 
> Nate. Yesterday was pretty much the first day of winter over here. Little snow, temps drop. Today we got real dealed. Snowing sideways and cold. Didn't seem to effect my ability to enjoy a cold beer at the end of the day. Weird. PS. We'd talked earlier this season about hooking up on a new handle for my 440. Blew up the saw (again). Had to buy a new saw (went to the shop to just get a 460 and he had a new 440 sitting there. I had to buy the 440 based purely on the fact that I've run my mouth so much over the years about it being the ultimate MT saw. No turning back now. I will, now and then, manufacture an excuse to pull out the 66. The 440 with a 30" bar, max-flow and opened up muffler is just the smoothest thing ever. I've combined whining with ranting. cool). Got a buddy moving up to Columbia Falls pretty soon. Want to crank a few beers with you and Jake one of these days. Maybe put on a felling seminar...I've forgotten more about sloping backcuts than you'll ever know. :msp_tongue:
> 
> What up Jake? Time to get it on hunting-wise. Might try to hunt some lower elevation stuff up by Thomp Falls for the elusive wapati. How you been doing?
> 
> I love this time of year. rant done.



i'd be down to bob the tails on a couple cold ones, been doin pretty good, my lazy ass still has to go buy an elk tag


----------



## slowp

Maybe I'll wax the Snow Scoop tomorrow. 

_Friday
Showers likely. Snow level 1000 feet. 

Friday Night and Saturday
Mostly cloudy. A chance of showers. Snow level 500 feet.

Saturday Night
Partly cloudy with a chance of showers. Snow level 500 feet.

Sunday
Increasing clouds with a chance of rain and snow. Snow level 500 feet._


----------



## Gologit

7-Day Forecast for Latitude 40.3°N and Longitude 121.23°W (Elev. 4546 ft)


But in the meantime...work work work work.


----------



## Metals406

4° here at 8:30am. . . It was supposed to be 15°. 

By Sunday, I think we'll be in the negatives, and we're supposed to get a lot of snow from that Pacific storm.


----------



## Sport Faller

Metals406 said:


> 4° here at 8:30am. . . It was supposed to be 15°.
> 
> By Sunday, I think we'll be in the negatives, and we're supposed to get a lot of snow from that Pacific storm.



whoa, holy ####, Naterade. Glad I'm at home today curled up infront of the heater with the cat watching The Military Channel, what're you doin today? got all yer firewood yet?


----------



## Metals406

Grinding on saws. . . Gonna have to shoot the gap between storms for firewood.

I don't like this Feb weather in Nov.


----------



## slowp

Metals406 said:


> 4° here at 8:30am. . . It was supposed to be 15°.
> 
> By Sunday, I think we'll be in the negatives, and we're supposed to get a lot of snow from that Pacific storm.



That Pacific Storm has barely started. It was spitting snow here (1000 feet) a bit ago. There's a little bit of wind--so far.


----------



## coastalfaller

Blown out big time here on Vancouver Island.


----------



## Hank Chinaski

HBRN still on this site.


----------



## Metals406

slowp said:


> That Pacific Storm has barely started. It was spitting snow here (1000 feet) a bit ago. There's a little bit of wind--so far.



Supposed to impact us Thur-Fri.


----------



## madhatte

Looks like the next few days are gonna be interesting, weather-wise.


----------



## paccity

just starting to hit here. snow shouldn't hit . i'm only at about 400'.


----------



## RandyMac

A sharp change in the weather pattern is imminent later today into tonight. A cold front will move through the area bringing widespread rainfall beginning this afternoon in Crescent City and slowly moving south through Thursday. Cooler air will move into the region on Friday as a cold upper level low moves south over Northern California. Snow levels are expected to fall to around 2000 feet by Friday evening.


----------



## slowp

*The Hat Restoration*

I've been waiting for a nasty day to do this project. Last Summer, short as it was, I ended up trading the Wildland Creatures hardhat for an older Mac T which needed a new suspension. I brought it out today.
First, I washed it









View attachment 207480
View attachment 207481
View attachment 207482
View attachment 207483
.
Then started cutting out pieces of leather.




Now I'm stuck and frustrated. I can't remember how to thread this sewing machine. I am sure my modern one won't sew through the leather, but I think this old treadle will. I can't figure out the model, but I think it was made before 1930. As a last resort, I can drive out to a friend's house and look at hers. 




I have a feller buncher to pick up out there too.  Sight unseen. I'll park it next to the log truck.


----------



## hammerlogging

Well, I can't whine anymore about it, about my ####ing shoulder pad sliding down my suspenders toward the front, sometimes past my safety whistle, over and over, ####ing annoying, pausing, sometimes stopping, sometimes even setting my saw down or worse sliding the suspender strap off my shoulder to slide the ####er back into place. It was made worse by the duct tape on the torn up suspender strap-- this is all on my tool belt- old suspenders, so the pad wouldn't slide back up very easily.

For months. For years.

Thats what the whine would have been.

But Monday morning I tied a little string around its loop and through the suspenders. And it stays in place. All the time. And my life is so much better.

:msp_smile:


----------



## slowp

I found it! 1916! Now I must study this and see if I can see how it is threaded. 

[video=youtube_share;8KezGN6iRNI]http://youtu.be/8KezGN6iRNI[/video]

Back to the sweat shop!


----------



## Metals406

I learned to sew on Mom's old treadle Singer. . . It's been years, so I'd really have to think about how the thread runs. I used to know by heart.


----------



## Metals406

<iframe width="420" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/JY2jonvOdoo" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## slowp

That's a different configuration than mine. I got it sewing, but it would not do the leather. Sew (so:smile2
I stiched it together with an awl. Now I'll have to think some more, and that could hurt! :smile2:


----------



## Gologit

slowp said:


> I've been waiting for a nasty day to do this project. Last Summer, short as it was, I ended up trading the Wildland Creatures hardhat for an older Mac T which needed a new suspension. I brought it out today.
> First, I washed it



You WASHED it? WASHED IT ???!!! Geeeez, there was enough valuable DNA in all that old sweat/crud built up on the liner to clone a whole logging crew. Or a couple of sets of fallers at least.

Please tell me that you're not going to put fuzzy-bunny stickers all over it when you're done or paint it pink or something. Please.

Washed it, geeeez.


----------



## RandyMac

Washing is bad enough. My Ex took the last tape I wrote scale on, off mine.


----------



## wowzers

I have the same Model Mac-T and I just drilled holes in it so I could fit the newer suspension in it.


----------



## slowp

Yes, all that unknown matter that belonged to some unknown person is gone. I used Dawn and steel wool. I did keep the original label on it. 

No snow here today. I may take the Subaru Lowboy out to pick up the buncher today.


----------



## upstateny

It all started along about wednesday of last week. Grab the 372 off the truck, crank it over..hmm..crunchy sounds...not good. Park it, grab the other one head off to work. Get home pull my "baby" 372 apart, crank bearings are crunching, ring stuck in the piston, slight transfer on the jug.....somebody wasnt paying attention to the mix...wasnt me. So i call the boss, explain the situation. Okay I'll call husky get one on the way. Great we'll split cost sounds like a deal to me. Mean while pick up a couple haggered 372's to keep working.


This tuesday rolls around headed back from the "big city" and i hear a crunch and whine and sounds like one rear tires locking up on the work truck..great..spider gears. 
Wednesday morning, borrow dads truck, go to work, walking across the yard and the gentleman (read dip***t) that mixed the fuel that cooked my saw confronts me. Almost fist fight over a saw (dumb I know).

So today I'm rebuilding a rear diff in my work truck (luckily i drove it an hour home and it DIDNT eat the ring and pinion!). :angry2:


----------



## Metals406

wowzers said:


> I have the same Model Mac-T and I just drilled holes in it so I could fit the newer suspension in it.



Pics/tutorial please.


----------



## forestryworks

slowp said:


>



For years my mom had one of those in the guestroom as a centerpiece type thing. It worked a little. Later on, the machine got carted off somewhere, but the base and the pedal stayed behind and got turned into a table. I used to go into the guest room just to pedal the thing until horrendous screeching started and the cat would scatter.

Haven't been home in a long while so I'll see if it's still there.


----------



## wowzers

Metals406 said:


> Pics/tutorial please.



It's in the crummy right now. I'll bring it home tomorrow. My dad gave me this one, not sure where he got it but there are some naked ladies carved in it


----------



## Metals406

wowzers said:


> It's in the crummy right now. I'll bring it home tomorrow. My dad gave me this one, not sure where he got it but there are some naked ladies carved in it



Naked ladies FTW!! hahaha


----------



## Metals406

Roma said:


> 16 degrees, and getting buried up here!



Same here. . . :mad2:


----------



## Sport Faller

Metals406 said:


> Same here. . . :mad2:



cold as eff here but not snowing

It looked like friggin Browning at work today, had to do the Eastside lean when walking outside


----------



## RandyMac

Not cold here at 47, wet, with hourly squalls fresh off the water.


----------



## Metals406

RandyMac said:


> Not cold here at 47, wet, with hourly squalls fresh off the water.



That's an ocean-cold. . . Feels way colder than 47° and snowing. I've been in 35° and freezing rain, and I've been in -78° with the wind chill and dry. I'll take dry cold any day.


----------



## Metals406

bigskyjake said:


> cold as eff here but not snowing
> 
> It looked like friggin Browning at work today, had to do the Eastside lean when walking outside



I bet Rogers sucks eggs big time today! We camped on the ice there one year in a tent. . . Probably the coldest I've ever been.


----------



## RandyMac

Just got back from having lunch at the harbor, had grilled Lingcod.
Watched a big squall come in, made lunch last until it went through.
Driving home was fun, the sun came out, with the low angle and wet streets,
I was nearly blind.


----------



## slowp

I feel we shall be smitten tonight. It just tried to snow quite hard, but gave up quickly. I'm thinking a repeat of last year at this time, when the Subaru was in the shop, getting a new alternator, and I had to park my little pickup at the neighbor's and hoof it the rest of the way home. 

The Subaru is running this year. Maybe I shouldn't say that out loud...shhhhhhh. :eek2:


----------



## wowzers

*Mac-T*

View attachment 207705
View attachment 207706


Here are some pics. I think I used 7/32 machine screws and ground them down flush with the nut. I just looked at one of the new skull buckets to figure out where to drill.


----------



## wowzers

We got knee deep snow in places on our strip. Winter is here.


----------



## Metals406

wowzers said:


> We got knee deep snow in places on our strip. Winter is here.



Brings back memories, some good, some not.


----------



## Samlock

You've got all the snow there and we've got none. Which is outlandish. A newspaper article wrote this is the latest winter in the recorded history up here. I wonder if the two things were somehow connected?

The hares have changed their furs and I feel almost pity for them running around the dark woods wearing the shiny white coats. They make easy targets now. Well, I never shoot hares. That's because half of my family is from Lappland. The Lapplanders think that shooting a hare is like shooting a cat: A waste of ammo. 

Except in February, me and a handful of mates have a tradition to close the season hunting hares. Although we are usually wasted that weekend, no one of us could hit a barn from 30 feet.

So, considering, that makes me a real bunny hugger too, Mrs. Patty.


----------



## Frank Savage

Was desperadely looking towards a day in the woods after almost four months jerking from one job to another and back to faculty. One day of some canopy opening and snag cutting in acceptable sized oak-pine mixed forest, making some firewood, maybe even some photo into Falling pics or Todays job thread. And a day with a good friend also. 
Most part turned into liliputic matchstick scavenge. And many "firsts" came in:
I got chain thrown the first time in my life-on a 15" bar... One cutting edge had some little ding, five rakers had seriously banged up foreheads-and they weren´t them that hit the chain catcher. At least the one on this small saw is plastic covered, so not much of secondary damage. Took 1/4 hour to true two and de-ding about dozen drive links. Turned out I hit a part of bullet jacket-a good advertisement on Stihl chain. Still I have no clue how it came (no, I don´t have "show me your drive links" kind of sag on that bar).
The only "big" tree-10", 30ft tall oak snag, slight lean, just 2 ft pegs left instead of branches. Got talked into going against the lean into clear instead going with lean and hitting one branch in the way, which might produce a light hangup. I made perfectly aimed undercut, finely finished backcut, after six strokes I went off lifting capacity of stacked wedges (first time)-no more room for them (I hate 6-12" range of trees somehow...), the tree should go on a 1/2" hinge and common techniques of back cuts in different heights were off-limit due to very high strenght of the wood combined with extreme brittlenes (it was totaly diferent site than a year ago, btw). Few seconds after starting thinking about what the hell I got wedges spit out (first time), the tree sat back (first time) onto empty kerf with barely audible "crack" from the hinge. So new, a bit box cut face in the lead above the first kerf, 1" of hinge-nothing, 1/2" hinge-nothing, standing as far as possible while 1/3" hinge-nothing. Pushed it hard with a stick, some go. Inspecting what the ****, got nailed by piece of branch into hardhat-first time in my life while cutting, no matter if axe, bucksaw, frame saw, chainsaw, uprooting 6-8" snags by hand and rope instead of going to the gym. Hell!
Pushed it by two man power, lazy go and a hangup which I wanted to avoid by going against the lean initialy. Before I brought in the pulley block set, my friend rocked it to fall, having no clue about he made a serious suicidal attempt. A very sane person he is, otherwise:msp_ohmy: 
Very late in the evening, when I wanted to publicly whine, the computer bliped, almost done text disapeared and clear page autosaved in less than one second.

Some strange moon configuration, or something. It´s like an office jerk´s first maiden day out of town, but for sure could be worse. I have no "ran over my saw two times", "got my thermos smashed by...", "started a fire wit a set of working plans and forestry maps for the day", "got rid of pizza by anngry fox/dog/whatever", "the tree mysteriously jumped off the stump, danced around and suddenly jerked against the lean to hit dead on the borrowed Toyota" kind of story, thankfully. But this alone is enought.

Yeah, no snow here.


----------



## slowp

*Ruh Roh!*

I live on top of a ridge this time, and have books, a big box of beer (Kirkland assorted), and some harder stuff. I guess we can stick it out just fine. 

Cliff Mass Weather Blog


----------



## 2dogs

Cody and the scouts and I went backpacking this past weekend under cloudy skies. Rain was predicted for Saturday night and man the weather guessers were right this time. IT POURED! The rain woke me up at 9:30pm and I was dern tired. All of our tents stayed dry and it had stopped raining when we got up so no harm done.


----------



## RandyMac

Sheets of rain, wind is howling, sounds like the ocean is in my yard.
Supposed to last through Wednesday.


----------



## Metals406

You coasties can keep that storm, we're good.

Keep your powder dry!


----------



## paccity

lotts of wet, take a bar of soap with me from the shop to the house and shower before i get in the house. but thats the norm.


----------



## Metals406

paccity said:


> lotts of wet, take a bar of soap with me from the shop to the house and shower before i get in the house. but thats the norm.



Me no likey!


----------



## RandyMac

Well Nate, when it gets to you, it will still be full of snow.


----------



## madhatte

Good thing I actually put in some firewood this year. Looks like wind. I always lose power first and get it back last, as I'm past the end of a dead-end road, and I think I'm the only customer on this transformer.


----------



## Metals406

RandyMac said:


> Well Nate, when it gets to you, it will still be full of snow.



Just shoveled out'a the last batch, don't want no more.


----------



## Joe46

As of this moment, the rain is bouncing off our parking lot like a cow peeing on a flat rock!


----------



## Gologit

We're taking off tomorrow for Thanksgiving with the relatives. Looks like we better take our rain gear.

7-Day Forecast for Latitude 40.25°N and Longitude 124.13°W (Elev. 400 ft)


----------



## slowp

It hasn't hit here with the wind yet, or else I slept through it all. 

I just had a brain fart while watching the serious reporters in Seattle. Urban Flooding is what we used to call puddles! They are grimly standing in PUDDLES and saying that leaves in the drains need to be cleaned out to prevent Urban Flooding (puddles). 

It is raining, but as previous folks have said, that is normal here. Our county has a flood watch on, but that is fairly normal also.


----------



## Samlock

At last, snow! We should have 4-5 inches tonight. I'm afraid it's about to go away next week. A peculiar fall, indeed.

I bought me a new title. Senior member sounds like, well, a limp body part to me. After the change I realized I should have taken *Bunny Hugger* for a title, but it's too late now. *Mulqvist* it shall be, at least for now. If someone wants to know what's that, please send me a PM, I can't tell it here.

Sam


----------



## Gologit

Samlock said:


> At last, snow! We should have 4-5 inches tonight. I'm afraid it's about to go away next week. A peculiar fall, indeed.
> 
> I bought me a new title. Senior member sounds like, well, a limp body part to me. After the change I realized I should have taken *Bunny Hugger* for a title, but it's too late now. *Mulqvist* it shall be, at least for now. If someone wants to know what's that, please send me a PM, I can't tell it here.
> 
> Sam



Aw c'mon, give us a hint.


----------



## Sport Faller

Gologit said:


> Aw c'mon, give us a hint.



Heya Bobby, how're you, haven't talked to you in a while


----------



## Gologit

Doing great. Went to the coast for Thanksgiving and had a good time with family and friends. Looked at a couple of falling jobs over there and visited with some old duffers I worked with (and yes, there _are_ loggers older than me still working:msp_biggrin during the OG days. Back to work tomorrow...standing in the snow with dust blowing in my eyes.

Hope you had a good Thanksgiving up there. My best to you all.


----------



## Sport Faller

Gologit said:


> Doing great. Went to the coast for Thanksgiving and had a good time with family and friends. Looked at a couple of falling jobs over there and visited with some old duffers I worked with (and yes, there _are_ loggers older than me still working:msp_biggrin during the OG days. Back to work tomorrow...standing in the snow with dust blowing in my eyes.
> 
> Hope you had a good Thanksgiving up there. My best to you all.



Sounds like a damn good time and plenty to be Thankful for

My Turkey day was pretty good and scored a 660 today so I'm on cloud 9

all the best to you and your's


----------



## Samlock

Gologit said:


> Aw c'mon, give us a hint.



Let me put it this way: A logging crew does clear cutting. They make a good job. Landing is nice and in a good order. Most of the timber is ok, they didn't do much pulp, measures, quality, everything is ok. They didn't disturb the soil, the road is still open they all worked hard and they know it. As they are celebrating the accomplishment, a fellow shows up and says: "Oh yes, men, you worked hard and you worked well. And you know it. Although, I'm afraid the plot you were supposed to cut is on the other side of the hill."

You could safely call that fellow a Mulqvist.


----------



## Gologit

Samlock said:


> Let me put it this way: A logging crew does clear cutting. They make a good job. Landing is nice and in a good order. Most of the timber is ok, they didn't do much pulp, measures, quality, everything is ok. They didn't disturb the soil, the road is still open they all worked hard and they know it. As they are celebrating the accomplishment, a fellow shows up and says: "Oh yes, men, you worked hard and you worked well. And you know it. Although, I'm afraid the plot you were supposed to cut is on the other side of the hill."
> 
> You could safely call that fellow a Mulqvist.



Okay I think I got it. It's kinda like the guy that runs out onto the battlefield after the shooting stops and bayonets the wounded. Close?


----------



## RandyMac

bigskyjake said:


> Sounds like a damn good time and plenty to be Thankful for
> 
> My Turkey day was pretty good and *scored* a 660 today so I'm on cloud 9
> 
> all the best to you and your's



Did ya straight gas it?


----------



## Gologit

Man, these threads just wander all over the place. Kinda like a forester marking trees.


----------



## paccity

opcorn:


----------



## Metals406

Gologit said:


> Man, these threads just wander all over the place. Kinda like a forester marking trees.



Hahahahahahaha!


----------



## paccity

i'll whine, watched my tree monkey drop a 046 30' out of a tree today. then shrug his shoulders and smile.:msp_angry:


----------



## Metals406

paccity said:


> i'll whine, watched my tree monkey drop a 046 30' out of a tree today. then shrug his shoulders and smile.:msp_angry:



He would have been smiling through broken teeth! What an ass hat!:angry2:


----------



## Sport Faller

Metals406 said:


> He would have been smiling through broken teeth! What an ass hat!:angry2:



That's when you take his rope, pull it as far as you can over to another tree, tie it off about 15' up, and go have lunch/run to the parts store


----------



## Sport Faller

RandyMac said:


> Did ya straight gas it?



hahaha, comeon now Randy, as a participating member of the 60's you can't tell me that score only means runnin her too lean :msp_biggrin:


----------



## RandyMac

bigskyjake said:


> hahaha, comeon now Randy, as a participating member of the 60's you can't tell me that score only means runnin her too lean :msp_biggrin:



you can score any number of things in a positive way, but if you score a chainsaw, you weren't using GaryGoo oil.


----------



## Sport Faller

RandyMac said:


> you can score any number of things in a positive way, but if you score a chainsaw, you weren't using GaryGoo oil.



What's GaryGoo?


----------



## paccity

Metals406 said:


> He would have been smiling through broken teeth! What an ass hat!:angry2:



i hear ya. he will pay for me to fix it.and the next job will be like , " no you can't take the boom truck today" climb it. what pizzes me off is he should had it tyed off. the otherthing is i only have half say in who comes and go's. p.s. he is a real good worker. theres only so many notches on the bench before he go's


----------



## paccity

bigskyjake said:


> What's GaryGoo?



you need to go do some readin in the archives.:msp_wink:


----------



## Metals406

bigskyjake said:


> What's GaryGoo?



Poor :newbie:


----------



## Metals406

And then there's Gary Goo original. . .







Don't call it Amsoil! :msp_unsure:


----------



## Metals406

Who could forget Jimmy Wang's guide bars!? And guys think Tsumura's are good.


----------



## Sport Faller

Nice, I snooped around a little bit in the archives and found out the origin of the best damn 2-stroke mix in the game

Gary's Own Oil
also found the "Quaker Maid"


----------



## Metals406

Ol Gary was into acting for a while too. . .


----------



## hammerlogging

back on topic-

it just dries out enough to get wet again. 

if they can't pull it, I can't cut anymore. blah.


----------



## mile9socounty

How do I make the rain stop? Why dont I get paid enough? There's my whining for the day.


----------



## Samlock

Gologit said:


> Okay I think I got it. It's kinda like the guy that runs out onto the battlefield after the shooting stops and bayonets the wounded. Close?



Now, that sounds more like shear ugliness to me.

Being a Mulqvist is more about your attitude towards a person you hate just because he does what he's obligated to do. The title was a long time ago given to me by a bricklayer. I was ordered to be his sidekick. The bricklayer was an infamous lunatic: he was a cranky man, usually drunk, quarrelsome, overly demanding, occasionally violent. On the other hand that wasn't untypical character among the masons at the time... Anyway, the bricklayer in speak had a reputation his armor bearers didn't last more than a week before taking off. He was never, never happy....

Well, he certainly played it funny with me from the day 1. But, my family has been on the construction work since... I don't even know. My grandfather and two of his brothers were bricklayers. I knew all the tricks, and I also played it funny. After two weeks, on a payday, he went to the boss and said: "Sack the boy now! I cant stand him anymore, he's such a Mulqvist!" 

That became my nickname for awhile.


----------



## Metals406

Samlock said:


> Now, that sounds more like shear ugliness to me.
> 
> Being a Mulqvist is more about your attitude towards a person you hate just because he does what he's obligated to do. The title was a long time ago given to me by a bricklayer. I was ordered to be his sidekick. The bricklayer was an infamous lunatic: he was a cranky man, usually drunk, quarrelsome, overly demanding, occasionally violent. On the other hand that wasn't untypical character among the masons at the time... Anyway, the bricklayer in speak had a reputation his armor bearers didn't last more than a week before taking off. He was never, never happy....
> 
> Well, he certainly played it funny with me from the day 1. But, my family has been on the construction work since... I don't even know. My grandfather and two of his brothers were bricklayers. I knew all the tricks, and I also played it funny. After two weeks, on a payday, he went to the boss and said: "Sack the boy now! I cant stand him anymore, he's such a Mulqvist!"
> 
> That became my nickname for awhile.



Okay, I got it now I think!? A Mulqvist is the "friend" you take out to the movies for a guys night. . . Who also happens to be a cop. On the way to the movies he notices you have a taillight out, and instead of warning you, he pulls you over the next day and gives you a ticket. 

Or a Mulqvist is the guy on the construction crew who notices a newbie is doing something incorrect, but waits till it's done wrong before he says anything. . . So now it takes more work to undo the mistake.

Am I right?


----------



## Gologit

Samlock, keep trying. Sometimes you have to talk real slow...because sometimes we listen real slow.  :biggrin:


----------



## slowp

I think he means that a mulqvist is like an evil sale adminstrator. Sees you cutting in the wrong place, but waits until you've got a load or two on the ground before making an appearance, with an LEO. 

Nope, not me.


----------



## Gologit

slowp said:


> I think he means that a mulqvist is like an evil sale adminstrator. Sees you cutting in the wrong place, but waits until you've got a load or two on the ground before making an appearance, with an LEO.
> 
> Nope, not me.



Isn't that part of the FS method? As in "why fix a _small_ problem when we can wait a while, let it develop, and fix an actual _disaster_?


----------



## RandyMac

Metals406 said:


> Okay, I got it now I think!? A Mulqvist is the "friend" you take out to the movies for a guys night. . . Who also happens to be a cop. On the way to the movies he notices you have a taillight out, and instead of warning you, he pulls you over the next day and gives you a ticket.
> 
> Or a Mulqvist is the guy on the construction crew who notices a newbie is doing something incorrect, but waits till it's done wrong before he says anything. . . So now it takes more work to undo the mistake.
> 
> Am I right?



sounds like a cull.


cold, damp and breezy today, sun came out 10 minutes before sunset.
started new BP meds, feel waterlogged.


----------



## slowp

Gologit said:


> Isn't that part of the FS method? As in "why fix a _small_ problem when we can wait a while, let it develop, and fix an actual _disaster_?



Not mine. The biggest goof was reported by guilty looking timber fallers who came in with their write up of what they had done, and apologizing profusely, and shutting themselves down. They had cut the wrong trees almost for a day. I had not made it up that way in time to stop the madness. One of them wrongly told the others that the blue marked trees were the leave trees. Finally one of the more experienced ones noticed that unlike most places, the big trees were being cut, and the junk left behind. He called a halt.

They had basically written their own breach letter and had done my job for me. Nice guys. We had to go out with scale sticks and figure how much. But the fact that they did a good job on their own of stopping and coming in made things a lot easier.


----------



## RandyMac

Stumps are kinda tough to hide.


----------



## slowp

RandyMac said:


> Stumps are kinda tough to hide.



It has sure been tried.


----------



## RandyMac

Most of mine stuck up like icebergs, although I hid some in a State Park.


----------



## Gologit

RandyMac said:


> Most of mine stuck up like icebergs, although I hid some in a State Park.



I went to the coast via Bull Creek during Thanksgiving. Didn't see any new stumps.


----------



## bitzer

Hammer! You cuttin yet?! Or is it still too wet?

Waitin for real winter here. Skiddin in the morning before the ground turns to mush by about 10am and then cuttin in the afternoon. Too effn tired to be draggin a saw around at nap time!


----------



## RandyMac

Gologit said:


> I went to the coast via Bull Creek during Thanksgiving. Didn't see any new stumps.



hid 'em.


----------



## hammerlogging

wetter again. Looked promising this morning, but, nah. wet again.


----------



## Gologit

RandyMac said:


> hid 'em.



You did a good job, too. I see more and more deadfall in there. What a waste.


----------



## mile9socounty

Its going to be another glorious day of one and off showers. An endless wall of chinkapin, live oak and the occasional fir tree. Ever feel like your having an endless day where everything looks the same? No matter where your at on the hillside or what way your looking.


----------



## madhatte

mile9socounty said:


> Ever feel like your having an endless day where everything looks the same? No matter where your at on the hillside or what way your looking.



Yep. Thank god for compasses.


----------



## Samlock

Metals406 said:


> Okay, I got it now I think!? A Mulqvist is the "friend" you take out to the movies for a guys night. . . Who also happens to be a cop. On the way to the movies he notices you have a taillight out, and instead of warning you, he pulls you over the next day and gives you a ticket.
> 
> Or a Mulqvist is the guy on the construction crew who notices a newbie is doing something incorrect, but waits till it's done wrong before he says anything. . . So now it takes more work to undo the mistake.
> 
> Am I right?



What kind of friends do you have, Metals? The cop scenario certainly sounds like a genuine Mulqvist to me, though.

Whining: It seems no more cutting for me this winter. Well, we are short of daylight here, it doesn't really pay off this time of year anyway. Back to wrestling with the drunkfishes, I guess.


----------



## Metals406

Samlock said:


> What kind of friends do you have, Metals? The cop scenario certainly sounds like a genuine Mulqvist to me, though.
> 
> Whining: It seems no more cutting for me this winter. Well, we are short of daylight here, it doesn't really pay off this time of year anyway. Back to wrestling with the drunkfishes, I guess.



I ain't got anyone I call a friend that would pull that one on me, and not end up with a smashed face.

So Mulqvist= Cull. There's lots of English words to describe a Mulqvist. . . Company man, ass-kiss, but cull fits in there about right. 

Thanks for the new word!


----------



## greendohn

nuthin' but rain, soggy fields, dont wanna shred the woods cuttin' ruts, snow last nite, weather sucks around here. wishin' for freezing weather so I can finally get into the out of doors..


----------



## madhatte

Metals406 said:


> There's lots of English words to describe a Mulqvist. . . Company man, ass-kiss, but cull fits in there about right.



Called 'em "Diggits" on The Boat. "Buddy-F###er" works, too.


----------



## slowp

Weasel comes to mind.


----------



## bigbadbob

Sycophant


----------



## slowp

Hey Bob! How cold is it up there, in Farenhight please.:msp_smile:

How are ya doin?


----------



## bigbadbob

slowp said:


> Hey Bob! How cold is it up there, in Farenhight please.:msp_smile:
> 
> How are ya doin?


Doing great. Got bambie and friend taken care of,, good eatin.:hmm3grin2orange: 
Am home from the cabin. Gone there since March. Near done. Have a foot of frozen slush snow there, been -6f 
32.2f here now, dry no snow blue sky all day.:msp_smile:


----------



## madhatte

Yeah, Bob! Have one a' them strong Canadian beers, there, eh?


----------



## bigbadbob

madhatte said:


> Yeah, Bob! Have one a' them strong Canadian beers, there, eh?


Done!!!:hmm3grin2orange:
Ran one saw since the GTG,,, just had to!!!:biggrin:


----------



## Metals406

Hey, I got something to whine about. . . The 820 is sucking air. . . Back into it tomorrow. :msp_mad:


----------



## bigbadbob

View attachment 209282


While we are on the whining subjet,, lots of that went on here!!!:hmm3grin2orange:
The new cabin.


----------



## Sport Faller

Metals406 said:


> Hey, I got something to whine about. . . The 820 is sucking air. . . Back into it tomorrow. :msp_mad:



dammit, don't make me bring the 660 up there Friday and lay down a Kraut style whoopin

but seriously, we should kick it on Friday afternoon


----------



## Metals406

bigbadbob said:


> View attachment 209282
> 
> 
> While we are on the whining subjet,, lots of that went on here!!!:hmm3grin2orange:
> The new cabin.



Bob, that's a nice little place!


----------



## Metals406

bigskyjake said:


> dammit, don't make me bring the 660 up there Friday and lay down a Kraut style whoopin
> 
> but seriously, we should kick it on Friday afternoon



I'm hoping it's something simple, and not seals. Ahh well, better than having it grenade.


----------



## slowp

Very nice looking cabin!


----------



## RandyMac

Gologit said:


> You did a good job, too. I see more and more deadfall in there. What a waste.



It gets worse every year, if what you saw from the roads looks bad, cross the creek. The Flatiron Tree bought it several years ago, just West of that area is jackstrawed. Heard Look Prairie is getting choked with DF and brush. Also heard Billy Look's barn burned, may have to stroll up there and see. Billy was one of my Grandad's cronies, a tough old bastard for sure. Back in the '40s, Billy went to knock a pear out of a tree, while grasping the business end of a 30-30. Yeah, he shot himself, down through the chest and out back below the ribs. Billy broke a cigar in two, plugged the holes, walked two miles home, where his sister was soo mad she smacked him in the head. Well, he stayed drunk in bed for three weeks, got up and went to it again.
Makes my duct tape and inner tube repair seem kinda lame.


----------



## mile9socounty

madhatte said:


> Yep. Thank god for compasses.



Dont need one of those. Just follow the cut line man.

New complaint from me. Poaching.... Last friday a bunch of folks around these parts were raided by OSP. 14 blacktail, 3 black bear and 1 elk. Now thats just BS, excessive. I grew up at the end of a very long creek. When the freeze was getting a empty, you'd go out and take a couple to fill it back up. The law of being hungry. What that group of folks did, well that just isnt right.


----------



## Joe46

mile9socounty said:


> Dont need one of those. Just follow the cut line man.
> 
> New complaint from me. Poaching.... Last friday a bunch of folks around these parts were raided by OSP. 14 blacktail, 3 black bear and 1 elk. Now thats just BS, excessive. I grew up at the end of a very long creek. When the freeze was getting a empty, you'd go out and take a couple to fill it back up. The law of being hungry. What that group of folks did, well that just isnt right.


Good! I hope it cost their worthless azzes big time. Out of work, hungry kids at home maybe, but I'd bet they didn't meet that criteria.:msp_mad:


----------



## mile9socounty

No the didnt meet it. Funny thing is, all those misdemeanors their getting charged with. Will end up felony's. Anything that amounts over 1500$ of misdemeanors automatically gets bumped up to the next level. Throw the damn book at them I say.


----------



## slowp

I'm whining. I spent today replacing the Subaru, which had served me well. It was time. So, I had been researching small pickups. I found an Internet Special. Nobody had bought it, probably because of the color.
My Mini-crummie is bright RED. I will be Polly Annish and say that it does show up well in a parking lot.

I was so nervous, I couldn't eat until a bit ago. I have added a homebrew stout to the menu to try to take away the nervousness that I have. 

I now have a Fix Or Repair Daily Ranger. It had 7 miles on it, and the radio was turned to rap, or hip hop with a cheery tune about "capping a Nword". On the way home, after thinking about the workings of the radio, I changed it to a country station and heard the truly cheery Rodeo Song. 

I now have higher clearance to get to the huckleberry patches on roads that I scraped bottom on with the Subaru and little Chevy. 

I feel poor too. Raise a glass to the bright red pickup. May it last as long as the Subaru--almost 14 years.


----------



## Gologit

slowp said:


> I'm whining. I spent today replacing the Subaru, which had served me well. It was time. So, I had been researching small pickups. I found an Internet Special. Nobody had bought it, probably because of the color.
> My Mini-crummie is bright RED. I will be Polly Annish and say that it does show up well in a parking lot.
> 
> I was so nervous, I couldn't eat until a bit ago. I have added a homebrew stout to the menu to try to take away the nervousness that I have.
> 
> I now have a Fix Or Repair Daily Ranger. It had 7 miles on it, and the radio was turned to rap, or hip hop with a cheery tune about "capping a Nword". On the way home, after thinking about the workings of the radio, I changed it to a country station and heard the truly cheery Rodeo Song.
> 
> I now have higher clearance to get to the huckleberry patches on roads that I scraped bottom on with the Subaru and little Chevy.
> 
> I feel poor too. Raise a glass to the bright red pickup. May it last as long as the Subaru--almost 14 years.





 Congratulations. When you bring it down here do I get to pick the road to initiate it on? You know, drag the frame on a rock or two and put some brush marks on the fenders like you did to my new Tacoma when I brought it up there? I have a couple of really good roads in mind. Well, not _good_ roads but they'll be a real test of ground clearance and traction. Can it handle a lot of outslope in mud?
Oh, this is going to be fun. When are you coming down? I'll cancel any maintenance scheduled for those roads until after you've Ranger'd them.


----------



## slowp

I started looking at the manual, but only got to the part that has a WARNING! Do not use as a snowplow.

Then WARNING! Do not use as an ambulance.

There go all my plans..:smile2:

Do not worry. The huckleberry roads are similar to what I took you on. And I won't use it as a yarder.


----------



## madhatte

Fun fact: early Outbacks, because of their independent front and rear suspensions, had about 1" better ground clearance than the Rangers and Explorers of the same years. Not sure about current models. I own a '96 Outback and a '98 Ranger and the Outback definitely has better clearance.


----------



## Rounder

slowp said:


> I'm whining. I spent today replacing the Subaru, which had served me well. It was time. So, I had been researching small pickups. I found an Internet Special. Nobody had bought it, probably because of the color.
> My Mini-crummie is bright RED. I will be Polly Annish and say that it does show up well in a parking lot.
> 
> I was so nervous, I couldn't eat until a bit ago. I have added a homebrew stout to the menu to try to take away the nervousness that I have.
> 
> I now have a Fix Or Repair Daily Ranger. It had 7 miles on it, and the radio was turned to rap, or hip hop with a cheery tune about "capping a Nword". On the way home, after thinking about the workings of the radio, I changed it to a country station and heard the truly cheery Rodeo Song.
> 
> I now have higher clearance to get to the huckleberry patches on roads that I scraped bottom on with the Subaru and little Chevy.
> 
> 
> A lot of people talk down on those rangers, but my cutting pard has a 2WD with about 200,000 miles of heli and yarder blocks to it's name. Still going strong, never given him any trouble. Hope it lasts you a long time - Sam


----------



## slowp

madhatte said:


> Fun fact: early Outbacks, because of their independent front and rear suspensions, had about 1" better ground clearance than the Rangers and Explorers of the same years. Not sure about current models. I own a '96 Outback and a '98 Ranger and the Outback definitely has better clearance.



Nope, this Ranger definitely has better clearance than my old (sob) Outback. The Ranger we abused at work had better clearance. It'll do well, if the linkage between pedal and brain works. 

I tried a used Tacoma too. It was comfy, but they wanted quite a bit more for it, it didn't have as many extras, and I see better out of the Ranger.


----------



## bigbadbob

Metals406 said:


> Bob, that's a nice little place!


 609 sq ft main floor . Its being heated by the logs from the old cabin, dry 80 year old fir, burns very nice!!:hmm3grin2orange:
6'6" crawl space has the wood stove, heats the tile floor above, very comfy!!! :smile2:
Every wall is insulated, interior also R28, Ceilings R40 low 'E' glass.
Slowp,, them Rangers are pretty good trucks,, eh!!
Fords best IMO
BBB


----------



## madhatte

bigbadbob said:


> View attachment 209282
> .



That's no cabin, you show-off, that's a palatial estate!



slowp said:


> It'll do well, if the linkage between pedal and brain works.



Ain't that always the case? I have a bumper or three in my history to document failures of that linkage.


----------



## bigbadbob

madhatte said:


> That's no cabin, you show-off, that's a palatial estate!


You cant see it but behind the cabin to the left there is a 1.6million dollar place, 200ft water front, makes mine a cabin.
Average lake place (on the water)is about 1 million. I am as close to the water as I dare, taxes alone on those places is 5k or more per year. From where the picture is taken it is about 200 feet to the lake, public beach, I get to use it and no big taxes.
Also behind the cabin is a old rail bed, ATV access to hundred of miles of trails, so no trailering them, nice perk.
Beyond my dreams this cabin.!!! Little wine now, for the taxes we pay the snow plow makes a couple of passes!!!
BBB


----------



## Gologit

bigbadbob said:


> You cant see it but behind the cabin to the left there is a 1.6million dollar place, 200ft water front, makes mine a cabin.
> Average lake place (on the water)is about 1 million. I am as close to the water as I dare, taxes alone on those places is 5k or more per year. From where the picture is taken it is about 200 feet to the lake, public beach, I get to use it and no big taxes.
> Also behind the cabin is a old rail bed, ATV access to hundred of miles of trails, so no trailering them, nice perk.
> Beyond my dreams this cabin.!!! Little wine now, for the taxes we pay the snow plow makes a couple of passes!!!
> BBB



Ya done good. Enjoy.


----------



## floyd

I always feel better after putting the first ding in a new truck because it's going to happen sooner or later. I know this is the whining thread so I understand.



You listening to PDX country stations or whatever the hell it is at 1500 AM in Spokane?


----------



## slowp

floyd said:


> I always feel better after putting the first ding in a new truck because it's going to happen sooner or later. I know this is the whining thread so I understand.
> 
> 
> 
> You listening to PDX country stations or whatever the hell it is at 1500 AM in Spokane?



It came with 6 months of satellite radio.


----------



## Joe46

Sorry to hear about losing your Subaru, Patty. Loved our 85. True 4X4. Had a 2spd transfer case, and you could actually raise the suspension on it for more ground clearance. Just sold my 04 Forester to my daughter. Had a 5spd manual so it came with a limited slip rear end. Great cars. I really wanted to buy another one but got a great deal on a Ford Fusion. If I need 4 wheel drive I'll use my F350 Super Duty. I've never been hesitant to recommend Subaru's to anybody.


----------



## floyd

That's good . Only good PDX country is KBOO from 0600-0900 Saturdays


----------



## Gologit

*Another reason lumber is expensive.*

Overview of Costs of to Harvest Timber In California in 2011


----------



## Metals406

Gologit said:


> Overview of Costs of to Harvest Timber In California in 2011



About par for the course Bob. . . I like Jameson's 3-step plan. 

1. Cut it.

2. Burn it.

3. Plant it.


----------



## slowp

There is a poem for that. I believe it may have been the old motto of the U of Warshington Forestry School.
Cut and hack
Burn it black
Plant it back. 

Or something like that.


----------



## floyd

Cut itn low 

burn it black

grow it back


----------



## madhatte

Gologit said:


> Overview of Costs of to Harvest Timber In California in 2011



Reading stuff like that makes me wonder how I still have hair.


----------



## Metals406

Metals406 said:


> About par for the course Bob. . . I like Jameson's 3-step plan.
> 
> 1. Cut it.
> 
> 2. Burn it.
> 
> 3. Plant it.



I'd like to annotate my statement with the following:

I'm not talking rape and pillage here, I'm talking good, useful forestry practice. Just like a farmer burns his fields before he discs it back up. Harvest, fire, and planting should be streamlined, used as the tools they are, in a responsible way -- to expedite the use of natural resources, and their continued growth and harvest. We can either use the tool fire, or nature will do it for us in a much more destructive way.

If some folks think we can mess up some logging ground and it won't ever come back, I'd like to cite Chernobyl, Mt. Saint Helens, Mayan super cities, and the clearcuts made when I was a kid, which are now full of 30+ foot trees.

I can also cite fire incidents close to my home, where logging saved the day big time. The fire IC was quoted as saying that the selective AND clearcut logging done, stopped the fire from running another 40 miles and knocking on a bunch of doors.

The earth is much more resilient than a lot of folks want to admit.


----------



## OregonSawyer

My whine for the day.... It's finals week. :crazy1:

I can't wait to get to OSU and take some Forestry classes instead of just Calculus and Physics.


----------



## paccity

damn inversion. freezing fog allday. :frown:


----------



## slowp

paccity said:


> damn inversion. freezing fog allday. :frown:



We are far enough away and high enough to be in the sun. I must go into the fog tomorrow. :msp_mad:


----------



## hammerlogging

far more of a laugh than a whine, the grocery store forgot a letter on our son's bithdy cake.

Some more rain, but we got out of the last job into our winter run job where we will be more free to log despite wet, I hope.


----------



## forestryworks

A little freezing rain, freezing fog, and snow here.

But I won't complain if it keeps me outta stats class in the morning :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Samlock

forestryworks said:


> A little freezing rain, freezing fog, and snow here.
> 
> But I won't complain if it keeps me outta stats class in the morning :hmm3grin2orange:



Dices, cards and horses, Jameson. That's what the stat classes are for. Would fog and snow keep you out of the table?


----------



## mile9socounty

Not a whining session out of me today. Over the weekend I did some good work. Got my uncles 67 GTO running. Damn thing hadn't been started since 86. You want to talk about a lot of cobb webs!


----------



## madhatte

Samlock said:


> Dices, cards and horses, Jameson. That's what the stat classes are for. Would fog and snow keep you out of the table?



I've been consistently surprised by how much I actually use stats in this business. I didn't really get it at all when it was just a class I had to take, but the stuff I use daily is crystal-clear now.


----------



## bigbadbob

mile9socounty said:


> Not a whining session out of me today. Over the weekend I did some good work. Got my uncles 67 GTO running. Damn thing hadn't been started since 86. You want to talk about a lot of cobb webs!


Got pictures??? Dem nice cars, shortage in Canada!!!:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## wowzers

Radio in the carriage went out two days in a row, right after we give our spare to the other crew.


----------



## paccity

the remote on the grinder quit, had to send the the rec and trans back to wi. that will put me back about 15 + jobs by the time i get it back.:dunno:


----------



## Metals406

wowzers said:


> Radio in the carriage went out two days in a row, right after we give our spare to the other crew.



Bust out the Christy!!



paccity said:


> the remote on the grinder quit, had to send the the rec and trans back to wi. that will put me back about 15 + jobs by the time i get it back.:dunno:



How bout using a rental till it gets back?


----------



## paccity

How bout using a rental till it gets back?[/QUOTE]

na, i'm spoiled. some of it would damn neer impossable to get one of the rental pos,s in to them. and some are pretty big take to long . whine whine. it would be like cuttin a strip with a mini mac or worse. when i get it back one line it wont take to long to catch up .


----------



## wowzers

Metals406 said:


> Bust out the Christy!!



It was talked about. They ended up reprogramming it so we were back to skidding by noon.


----------



## slowp

Metals406 said:


> Bust out the Christy!!



I once mentioned that and the crew stared back at me with mutinous eyes. There was a long, silent pause. Then they informed me that it was too hard to pull line after working with a motorized carriage. Spit.


----------



## mile9socounty

bigbadbob said:


> Got pictures??? Dem nice cars, shortage in Canada!!!:hmm3grin2orange:



No didnt get any pictures of it. I will snap a few when I install the front wheel seals. Also have to change out a bolt on the DS exhaust flange, the bolt is too long and has a leak. 

My whine for the day is the sun ever going to shine on a north slope? Moral drops a lot when you can see blue sky and the sun on the other hillside. Working in them damn ice crystals is bloody cold.


----------



## Metals406

slowp said:


> I once mentioned that and the crew stared back at me with mutinous eyes. There was a long, silent pause. Then they informed me that it was too hard to pull line after working with a motorized carriage. Spit.



What a bunch of Sallies!


----------



## wowzers

We have had our slack kicker go out several times and we just end up pulling slack by hand.


----------



## paccity

wowzers said:


> It was talked about. They ended up reprogramming it so we were back to skidding by noon.



that's what they said today was wrong with my unit. should have it back tomarrow. first time in 5yrs i've had a prob with it. tech can really spoil ya.


----------



## floyd

Once you get into upper division classes you will be happy you learned all that physics & calculus.


----------



## OregonSawyer

floyd said:


> Once you get into upper division classes you will be happy you learned all that physics & calculus.



I suppose you are correct. Applying it will be a little more enjoyable I am sure than just trying to pound it into your head for hours on end. :hmm3grin2orange:


My new whine (again, school related) is that the Professor for next terms 3-Dimensional Vector Calculus class just got changed to the hardest Prof in the Math department. Gonna be a loooong term. Will definitely cut into my AS time :msp_mad:


----------



## madhatte

Vendors...ARRRGH! Also, Time Zones!


----------



## forestryworks

OregonSawyer said:


> I suppose you are correct. Applying it will be a little more enjoyable I am sure than just trying to pound it into your head for hours on end. :hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> 
> My new whine (again, school related) is that the Professor for next terms 3-Dimensional Vector Calculus class just got changed to the hardest Prof in the Math department. Gonna be a loooong term. Will definitely cut into my AS time :msp_mad:



He's right. The upper level stuff is way more fun. Usually less crowded too.

Easy spring semester coming up here. I'll let you know how it goes :biggrin:


----------



## greendohn

so i behaved myself last nite,,in spite of my neighbor,"One Eye Injun' Ed",,,(he's a real person), tryin' to ply me with his delicious home made wine,,i was in bed and fed early last nite. Looking forward to a couple, "MONSTER ASH", blow downs on the edge of a field, as promised by my other Pal, Randy, I had saws and fuel loaded and headed out early this mornin'. When I got to "Randys' "Monster Ash", turned out to be a couple of "Monster" Poplar trees. what the heck,,,busted out a "Monster" load of the "Monster Poplar",,and got it split, stacked and ,,,drippin' wet in the wood shed.,,,I guess it'll be better than burnin' snow balls,,,one-o' these days,,,like,,,Memorial day camp fires !!:bang:


----------



## mile9socounty

Holy rusty metal batman it is cold out!!! 

My whine for the day, had one too many adult beverages lastnight and broke a ring putting my 044 jug back on. Opps.


----------



## Rounder

Motels suck. So we came home for a night. Might have to make one night a week at home a habit. It's worth the gas money.


----------



## bitzer

New Starter -$300 bucks. 2 dry days of no skidding while waiting for part. Machine now running like a champ when its 45 degrees, raining, and too muddy to skid- priceless. 

Where in the hell is winter?


----------



## Rounder

C'mon over, it's here.


----------



## hammerlogging

had a wedge squirt out pushing a hard maple over that wouldn't swing to keep it inside the property line, that was Saturday, busted my lip inside and out, luckily not all the way through. Its swollen, busted, and healing. Today I was threading the needle with a big poplar between two hard maples. Stumbled on my escape, 2 or 3 more steps and as I was turning around to look up my face got broadsided by a poplar limb falling from the heavens. knocked the hat off, knocked me down, but it wasn't too bad, a little bruised, a little swollen, some abrasions on the forehead and cheekbone and upper lip.

Any more of this and the wife is gonna think I'm getting in bar fights instead of working. I looked in my sideview mirror when I got back to the truck and laughed. Its getting to be a sight.

Welcome home Sam!


----------



## Rounder

hammerlogging said:


> had a wedge squirt out pushing a hard maple over that wouldn't swing to keep it inside the property line, that was Saturday, busted my lip inside and out, luckily not all the way through. Its swollen, busted, and healing. Today I was threading the needle with a big poplar between two hard maples. Stumbled on my escape, 2 or 3 more steps and as I was turning around to look up my face got broadsided by a poplar limb falling from the heavens. knocked the hat off, knocked me down, but it wasn't too bad, a little bruised, a little swollen, some abrasions on the forehead and cheekbone and upper lip.
> 
> Any more of this and the wife is gonna think I'm getting in bar fights instead of working. I looked in my sideview mirror when I got back to the truck and laughed. Its getting to be a sight.
> 
> Welcome home Sam!




Good stuff Joe. I came home with both hands broke....I was afraid my wife would think I was out having too much fun after hours. 

Looking up does have it's hazards, doesn't it, lol.


----------



## bitzer

Thats always of fear of mine, turn around, look up, and get clobbered. Glad to hear it wasn't too bad Joe! The worst part is when the wife starts asking questions. Mine generally doesn't want to hear about the hairy ####. Tough to hide your evidence though!


----------



## RandyMac

Yeah, ya look up to see if some chunk of crap is falling and get banged in the head.


----------



## mile9socounty

Chain kicked back a pretty big dead knot yesterday in dented the hell out of my tin lid. Knocked it off my head and I staggered a couple of steps backwards. At the end of the day my cutting buddy asked what the hell that "tink" sound was. He heard that from a couple hundred yards away. This sure is turning out to be a good month. 

I did get a new ring for my 044. Now its a 044 crank case with a 046 gas tank. It works.


----------



## Samlock

Now that I'm out of the contract and all I currently have is some residential jobs here and there, I'm supposed to have the paperwork done by the end of the year. I don't mind working in the wind and rain, but the paperwork is killing me! You know, it's easy to neglect the maps and papers while you're in the bush. I'll need a legion of sneaky bookkeepers to sort this mess out.


----------



## mile9socounty

Samlock said:


> Now that I'm out of the contract and all I currently have is some residential jobs here and there, I'm supposed to have the paperwork done by the end of the year. I don't mind working in the wind and rain, but the paperwork is killing me! You know, it's easy to neglect the maps and papers while you're in the bush. I'll need a legion of sneaky bookkeepers to sort this mess out.



My last year in the Marine Corps I was QC for the only 3rd shop on base (rebuild everything except for the frame). Paperwork is a big part of any job. We had to inspect the vehicles when the came in, spot checks as they were being worked on. Two different inspections after they were repaired. The job came with a mountian of paperwork, but it had it's reasons. I can actually say that thanks to a Gunney showing me the ins and outs of paperwork. I became damn good at it too. Love/hate relationship.


----------



## Gologit

mile9socounty said:


> The job came with a mountian of paperwork, but it had it's reasons. I can actually say that thanks to a Gunney showing me the ins and outs of paperwork. I became damn good at it too.



Great! You like paperwork? I'll send you all of mine. Every bit of it. There's a ton.

It's year-end time. Reports, inventories, taxes, more reports, surveys, compliance explanations, non-compliance explanations, explanations of explanations, even _more_ reports, renewals, referrals, and reiterations of every damn thing I've done, witnessed, bought, sold, cut, skidded, recycled, depreciated, and things I'd totally ignored hoping they would go away are now piled on my desk screaming for attention.

PM me your address...I'll load everything up. Have it done by Jan 1st, please. And don't make any mistakes.


----------



## mile9socounty

Gologit said:


> Great! You like paperwork? I'll send you all of mine. Every bit of it. There's a ton.
> 
> PM me your address...I'll load everything up. Have it done by Jan 1st, please. And don't make any mistakes.



I dont mind doing paperwork. Not one bit. 99% of the time is neat, crisp, clean and highly legible. I did mention though a Gunney taught me how to do all the QC paperwork. Lots of red pen ink and trial and errors. Send your paperwork on up my way. Were almost to our one week lay off for christmas and new years. Pray that I dont drink too much beer and send you back cartoons drawn all over it.


----------



## coastalfaller

hammerlogging said:


> had a wedge squirt out pushing a hard maple over that wouldn't swing to keep it inside the property line, that was Saturday, busted my lip inside and out, luckily not all the way through. Its swollen, busted, and healing. Today I was threading the needle with a big poplar between two hard maples. Stumbled on my escape, 2 or 3 more steps and as I was turning around to look up my face got broadsided by a poplar limb falling from the heavens. knocked the hat off, knocked me down, but it wasn't too bad, a little bruised, a little swollen, some abrasions on the forehead and cheekbone and upper lip.
> 
> Any more of this and the wife is gonna think I'm getting in bar fights instead of working. I looked in my sideview mirror when I got back to the truck and laughed. Its getting to be a sight.
> 
> Welcome home Sam!



Glad to hear you're OK, Joe, could have been much worse! 

I know the feeling though. One winter I was getting ready for a lunch fire, so was ripping a piece of junk to get the long noodles of sawdust (great fire starter!), a knot shot back, bloodied my nose, busted my lip and chipped a tooth! All for a stinking lunch fire no less!!! Lovely......just lovely!


----------



## Gologit

mile9socounty said:


> I dont mind doing paperwork. Not one bit. 99% of the time is neat, crisp, clean and highly legible. I did mention though a Gunney taught me how to do all the QC paperwork. Lots of red pen ink and trial and errors. Send your paperwork on up my way. Were almost to our one week lay off for christmas and new years. Pray that I dont drink too much beer and send you back cartoons drawn all over it.



No drinking while doing the paperwork! Except for coffee...gallons of it.

It's tough enough to wade through all this stuff sober and get it right. And it _has_ to be right. I envision hordes of little bean-counters lurking in their cubicles waiting impatiently for my paperwork to arrive and then laughing maniacally while they slice, dice, disallow, and return my efforts to me for correction. The bean-counters live for that. It makes _them_ feel good. It makes _me_ grumpy.

So...no booze. I don't drink anymore but every year about this time I'm real tempted to start again. :redface:


----------



## Samlock

My problem is my sloppy archiving. Most of the paper is everywhere inside the crummy. I just fished out a very non-organised pile under the driver's seat. A muddy footprint on the top... A nice day spent trying to read the water stained documents.

Bob, my first thought in the afternoon was: "Hey, it's happy hour in the pub right now. I bet my mates are already there." Don't worry. I'll be good and do the work first: I'm more afraid of my wife than all the bean-counters of this world.


----------



## madhatte

Ah, paperwork. I agree: love/hate. When I inherited vehicle maintenance as a side duty awhile back, I discovered that we had no formal Material History records. To remedy that, I dug up all of the receipts I could find as well as e-mail communications and built, from scratch, an Access database to classify, categorize, and prioritize maintenance and repairs to 14 vehicles as well as 9 fire pump units. There were some detractors in the office thinking I was wasting time, but we've already been "audited" twice since I finished the raw version of this database, and both times simply passing on a copy of that file shut up both auditors and detractors. Now that the database is built, it's easy to maintain. I can't believe nobody bothered before.


----------



## RandyMac

Yeah, paperwork. I deal with alphabet agencies, they want accuracy, have deadlines, use ever changing formats, all for fairly worthless data. I am the senior tech, I delegate the most tedious, time consuming, labor intensive, mind numbing stuff to the junior staff. I also completely compartmentalized what we do, so it is a mystery to admin, they are clueless.


----------



## Rounder

#### Gullets! Friday night hand filing party. Need a ####ing grinder.


----------



## slowp

I started at 10:30, and just got done making and canning salsa. I still have a floor to mop tomorrow morning.


----------



## Gologit

slowp said:


> I started at 10:30, and just got done making and canning salsa. I still have a floor to mop tomorrow morning.



If your salsa runs true to form you might want to mop the floor tonight. Otherwise there might be large smoking holes in the wood by tomorrow morning.


----------



## paccity

sic all night no sleep, work allday couldn't warm up at all. then the same guy that dropped the last 046 out of the bucket did it again with the 20" branch right behind it. no fight in me today so i just walked away. i think i can save the saw.View attachment 211821
View attachment 211822
View attachment 211823


----------



## slowp

Gologit said:


> If your salsa runs true to form you might want to mop the floor tonight. Otherwise there might be large smoking holes in the wood by tomorrow morning.



I have extra linoleum.


----------



## Metals406

paccity said:


> sic all night no sleep, work allday couldn't warm up at all. then the same guy that dropped the last 046 out of the bucket did it again with the 20" branch right behind it. no fight in me today so i just walked away. i think i can save the saw.



That's enough out'a that ass-clown. . . Time it comes out'a his pay, or he hits the road.:mad2:


----------



## Gologit

paccity said:


> sic all night no sleep, work allday couldn't warm up at all. then the same guy that dropped the last 046 out of the bucket did it again with the 20" branch right behind it. no fight in me today so i just walked away. i think i can save the saw.View attachment 211821
> View attachment 211822
> View attachment 211823



Maybe you could attach that guy's saw to a lanyard...with the other end tied around his neck.

Edit....instead of putting the lanyard around his neck, pierce one of his earlobes and thread it through there.

Or maybe pierce one of his....oh, never mind.


----------



## bitzer

paccity said:


> sic all night no sleep, work allday couldn't warm up at all. then the same guy that dropped the last 046 out of the bucket did it again with the 20" branch right behind it. no fight in me today so i just walked away. i think i can save the saw.View attachment 211821
> View attachment 211822
> View attachment 211823



I'd make the guy pony up for that one or show him the road. If he is decent he would have offered that already anyway. Probably the first time.


----------



## Gologit

It's two days until Christmas and we have NO SNOW! None at 5000 ft where I've been working. We need some snow-pack.

I've been falling behind a feller-buncher and from where I was up the hill the dust trails behind the logging trucks reminded me of summer. 

We better get some winter. Soon.


----------



## RandyMac

No winter here either, only a half inch of rain this month, driest in 120 years. Feels like the mid '70s drought.


----------



## bitzer

Just got this yesterday. Maybe an inch or two. They are talking upper 30s low 40s for christmas day though. 







View attachment 213032


----------



## madhatte

Some EEEEEEDIOT (I think I know which one) had a sloppy-ass road graded in a monsoon-force rain this week. It's 2 feet deep and the texture of cottage cheese now. Before it was just some puddles. I can't believe the operator didn't walk that one up the chain of command. It's a mainline between two of my sales. I crabbed my truck out of there with the throttle pinned in 4-Lo; didn't dare let off the gas or I'd just sink. Sideways for a couple hundred yards. The grader tracks at the end were fresh enough that it couldn't have been more than 24 hours since it'd been through there.


----------



## floyd

What a sense of humor...rain all day & night then 40mph gusts. At least it didn't blow all night.


----------



## Rounder

Had to have the rear end of the carry-all rebuilt yesterday and a damn fine cutting partner is leaving for the oil fields next week. Doesn't seem worth it some days.


----------



## hammerlogging

Dropped just another poplar, decent enough, brushed through on hickory on its way down. That one sprung back and hit another which was enough to dislodge a 3" by 15' old locust limb hung in there and it dropped right down on my saw where I had set it during my escape route and popped off the air filter breaking off the flange and the cutoff switch.


----------



## RandyMac

bummer dude.

I am glad you didn't get *your *flange snapped off.


----------



## mingo

First time in history that we got more snow in October than we had in December 20 inches in October .7 inches in December.


----------



## hammerlogging

RandyMac said:


> bummer dude.
> 
> I am glad you didn't get *your *flange snapped off.


yeah waited till Saturday, installed a hefty ding in the hardhat, I think I had a little brain swelling last night put me in bed before the new year!


----------



## Metals406

hammerlogging said:


> yeah waited till Saturday, installed a hefty ding in the hardhat, I think I had a little brain swelling last night put me in bed before the new year!



That's not good! :msp_mellow:


----------



## bitzer

hammerlogging said:


> yeah waited till Saturday, installed a hefty ding in the hardhat, I think I had a little brain swelling last night put me in bed before the new year!



Jesus Hammer, hope you're all right and things keep farther away from you and your stuff. It seems like that kind of #### goes in spurts though. Take care man and happy new year!


----------



## slowp

I would like to go skiing tomorrow, but here is the forecast. The top of the hill is 6200 feet in elevation.

_Cloudy with a chance of rain in the morning...then rain likely in the afternoon. *Snow level 6500 feet*. Afternoon pass temperatures around 40. East wind in the passes around 10_

Maybe go up, ski till miserable then go home?


----------



## Fifelaker

Skiing in rain is fun. Years ago a friend got ahold of me at the bottom and said "you got to see this". Me says ok so we hit the lift 1/2 up I damn near fell out of it he had bought new bluejeans for the trip he had fallen on his azz slid give or take 200 yards on his tookis leaving a blue streak on the hill.


----------



## RandyMac

yeah ouch Hammer.

I'm finishing week two of the lung crud, with maybe another week of it to go.
Things are crap at work, staffing levels are at an all time low, so we are the working dead.
I've been going in on my days off to pick up the slack during peak activity times.
We are down to two uniforms and a civilian per shift, with 130+ inmates.


----------



## bitzer

Got a little reality check this morning. Forgot about winter rules. Things like to shatter and explode instead of bend and break. Eight degrees this morning with wind chill below zero. ####ing branch dropped out of the sky and bent my front brim to my forehead just above my left eye. The whole mess was already on the ground when it happend and I was already walking back to the scene of the crime. Put the hat on a log and tapped er back with my axe. I still got a little egg from it and a headache as a reminder.

Here was the mess: Three elms in the ash. Everything went to the right, side hill because there was a steep drop off dead ahead that would have busted it right in the middle. 





View attachment 214997


----------



## Metals406

You fellas need to watch your top knots!! That's two in a row. . . Great, that probably means I'm next.


----------



## Sport Faller

Metals406 said:


> You fellas need to watch your top knots!! That's two in a row. . . Great, that probably means I'm next.



Speaking of which, that Larch by the powerline aint gonna climb itself and I'm afeared of heights so looks like it's your rodeo there Tex


----------



## Metals406

bigskyjake said:


> Speaking of which, that Larch by the powerline aint gonna climb itself and I'm afeared of heights so looks like it's your rodeo there Tex



Well, I did get the 038 Super all done up (it was the impulse line). . . So it needs to eat some fresh meat.


----------



## Sport Faller

Metals406 said:


> Well, I did get the 038 Super all done up (it was the impulse line). . . So it needs to eat some fresh meat.



Aww hell man, I was gonna get you that impulse line (eventually :redface: )

Don't forget, when you decide to go skyward remember, call me and I'ma go Scorsese on that ####


----------



## Rounder

Not sure how you lose two axes in to days......but I did. Hopefully the hookers give them back instead of pawning them.


----------



## Sport Faller

mtsamloggit said:


> Not sure how you lose two axes in to days......but I did. Hopefully the hookers give them back instead of pawning them.



Dammit Sam! I told you a million times not to use camo duct tape for your handles :msp_biggrin:

You'll know what's up if you roll up to the landing and the chaser is practicing up for the axe throw


----------



## Metals406

mtsamloggit said:


> Not sure how you lose two axes in to days......but I did. Hopefully the hookers give them back instead of pawning them.



Do what Patty does, and paint them half pink and half purple, then cover them in My Little Pony stickers. . . Nobody will steal them.


----------



## Rounder

The first one I lost was one of the nice Stihl axes, bright orange handle. Cutting mistletoe fir, probably buried it pretty good. Also managed to peel my scabbard off sometime thereafter. Noticed that after we got to the pickup. Not time to go back, had to race up the road to the next unit. Go go go.


----------



## Gologit

Metals406 said:


> Do what Patty does, and paint them half pink and half purple, then cover them in My Little Pony stickers. . . Nobody will steal them.



If Sam does that I want pictures! Might not be a bad idea though. Hell, I wouldn't even _borrow_ an ax that looked like that. :msp_biggrin:

Hey Sam, don't feel bad. If I could go find all the wedges, axes, gypo jugs, screnches, thermos bottles, gloves, ear plugs, and other assorted expensive goodies that I've lost in the woods I could open up a logging supply store and retire in style.


----------



## HorseFaller

I have heard of this topic, glad to find it. 
I have a list from just today:
Mudd
Wind and rain
No work


----------



## Metals406

It so dang easy to lose stuff in the woods, that you would think is pretty unmissable.

Bob just gave me an idea! I can buy a metal detector and cruise old logging sales and make my fortune in used gear!!


----------



## Metals406

HorseFaller said:


> I have heard of this topic, glad to find it.
> I have a list from just today:
> Mudd
> Wind and rain
> No work 



Yeah, from your pictures it looks soggy as hell!

Should be the SOP for the coast though eh?


----------



## Gologit

Metals406 said:


> It so dang easy to lose stuff in the woods, that you would think is pretty unmissable.
> 
> Bob just gave me an idea! I can buy a metal detector and cruise old logging sales and make my fortune in used gear!!



If you do your searching down here and find anything with R.E.O. scratched on it I want it back!


----------



## Sport Faller

Gologit said:


> If you do your searching down here and find anything with *R.E.O.* scratched on it I want it back!



What, like R. E. O. Speedwagon


----------



## Gologit

bigskyjake said:


> What, like R. E. O. Speedwagon



Nope. More like Resting Encouraged Occasionally.:smile2:


----------



## petlele7456

Just some strange feeling twinges, and a major hurt in the wallet! I need some cheese with my whine.


----------



## Rounder

Gologit said:


> If Sam does that I want pictures! Might not be a bad idea though. Hell, I wouldn't even _borrow_ an ax that looked like that. :msp_biggrin:
> 
> Hey Sam, don't feel bad. If I could go find all the wedges, axes, gypo jugs, screnches, thermos bottles, gloves, ear plugs, and other assorted expensive goodies that I've lost in the woods I could open up a logging supply store and retire in style.



The yarder crews couldn't fall a tree if it wasn't for me dropping all my goodies in the brush for them......just doing my part. My cutting pard lost an Oregon RW bar that he'd packed in as backup the other week. Sawed right past it. Strip's been skidded and it never surfaced........that really sucks.


----------



## HorseFaller

Metals406 said:


> Yeah, from your pictures it looks soggy as hell!
> 
> Should be the SOP for the coast though eh?



Ya nothing like having to wear your PAC boots just to go to the shovel from the crummie. Water wings included


----------



## HorseFaller

mtsamloggit said:


> The yarder crews couldn't fall a tree if it wasn't for me dropping all my goodies in the brush for them......just doing my part. My cutting pard lost an Oregon RW bar that he'd packed in as backup the other week. Sawed right past it. Strip's been skidded and it never surfaced........that really sucks.



That sucks big time. I would cry if I lost my reduced weight


----------



## bitzer

That sucks Sam! I haven't lost anything on this one yet (if money doesn't count) and I'll be on to the next one friday. The last one I lost an axe, two screnchs, and busted two axe handles on two seperate axes on back to back days. The job before I lost my chain pouch that I keep on my belt with two chains and a decent camera. That was fun explaining when I got home. I tried to tell the wife it was buried in about 10' of brush back when the leaves were still on em. She insisted that it was still out there and we should look for it. Oh its still out there alright.


----------



## HorseFaller

Why i didnt cut today http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qttxEBTZOs0&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## Rounder

bitzer said:


> That sucks Sam! I haven't lost anything on this one yet (if money doesn't count) and I'll be on to the next one friday. The last one I lost an axe, two screnchs, and busted two axe handles on two seperate axes on back to back days. The job before I lost my chain pouch that I keep on my belt with two chains and a decent camera. That was fun explaining when I got home. I tried to tell the wife it was buried in about 10' of brush back when the leaves were still on em. She insisted that it was still out there and we should look for it. Oh its still out there alright.



Lol, what's really irritating is that is seems to go in streaks. 2 axes, a scabbard, broke off my key-back that I keep my bar wrench on, a chain brake band, a clutch spring, trees imbedded with blasted rock........good God......2 more days! And my ####ing cutting pard put in his last day before heading off to the oil feilds. Just about tramping time!!!! On the phone non-stop once again, lol.


----------



## Metals406

mtsamloggit said:


> Lol, what's really irritating is that is seems to go in streaks. 2 axes, a scabbard, broke off my key-back that I keep my bar wrench on, a chain brake band, a clutch spring, trees imbedded with blasted rock........good God......2 more days! And my ####ing cutting pard put in his last day before heading off to the oil feilds. Just about tramping time!!!! On the phone non-stop once again, lol.



Where ya gonna tramp to?


----------



## Metals406

Gologit said:


> If you do your searching down here and find anything with R.E.O. scratched on it I want it back!



Funny logging story that actually ties in. . . It was about a week or two from snowing us out of a high elevation job. The boss lost the gate key on the way out one night, so we spent about 15 minutes looking around the gate post in the snow.

I mentioned my 900 dollar Whites metal detector, and the boss perked up. So the next morning we took a chance and drove up there hoping we'd find the key, if not, we'd be using the wrench key. 

Took me about 2 minutes with the detector to locate the lost key and open the gate.

I should have never gotten rid of that metal detector.


----------



## slowp

I had to buy a half rack of quality Ice House beer to get my sunglasses back. The Croaky had stuck to velcro on my cruising vest. I thought I had left them in the pickup. They were prescription.$$$

I resorted to clip ons, until one day the Gypo logger asks me if I was missing some glasses. We talked, he said the rigging rats would only give them back for a trade. So, at 0 dark thirty before going on to work, meeting at the coffee shack, I did the trade. Thank goodness Ice House is cheap and was on sale. 

My glasses had survived having timber felled around them.


----------



## Sport Faller

Metals406 said:


> Where ya gonna tramp to?



"Why yes sir, yesssss sir, come to Kalispell all ye weary fallers, come to the last of the Old Growth havens. Where it never snows, never blows, they all lean downhill, and there's never any layoffs. In the Big Rock Kali mountains you never clean your socks, and little streams of alcohol come a tricklin down the rocks"


----------



## Gologit

Where do things go? Like ink pens. I either have a whole coffee cup of them sitting on my desk or I can't find one in the whole house.

And speaking of coffee cups...why do the travel mugs you buy at 7-11 or AM-PM self destruct? They must because one day they're just gone. Vaporized. Vanished into thin air never to be seen again.

According to the laws of science and just plain common sense, everything has to be somewhere. Is there some kind of cosmic garage sale going on that has all of our lost stuff in it? 

Sorry...it's a day off and I have time to think about this stuff....while I'm looking for a pen.


----------



## Metals406

bigskyjake said:


> "Why yes sir, yesssss sir, come to Kalispell all ye weary fallers, come to the last of the Old Growth havens. Where it never snows, never blows, they all lean downhill, and there's never any layoffs. In the Big Rock Kali mountains you never clean your socks, and little streams of alcohol come a tricklin down the rocks"



Damnit Jake! Now I got that song stuck in my head! 

<iframe width="480" height="360" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/tYGCpGzFWh0" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## Metals406

Gologit said:


> Where do things go? Like ink pens. I either have a whole coffee cup of them sitting on my desk or I can't find one in the whole house.
> 
> And speaking of coffee cups...why do the travel mugs you buy at 7-11 or AM-PM self destruct? They must because one day they're just gone. Vaporized. Vanished into thin air never to be seen again.
> 
> According to the laws of science and just plain common sense, everything has to be somewhere. Is there some kind of cosmic garage sale going on that has all of our lost stuff in it?
> 
> Sorry...it's a day off and I have time to think about this stuff....while I'm looking for a pen.



I grew up drinking my dads 8 hours old, thicker than tar, near crude oil, hobo coffee out'a them cups! They were like gold to dad too! He'd damn near cry when one would disappear, or the usual fate of being set somewhere on the exterior of the truck.

He'd say, "Damnit! I just got that cup broke in and seasoned." And by broke in and seasoned he meant never washed or rinsed out, stained black and fermented with old coffee.


----------



## paccity

don't know how many times i walk in to the shop and can't find something, 20 trips around the shop still nothing. 3 day's later there it is right in plain sight . wtf . on thoughs seasond coffie cup's i've got a few of them , black no mater how much you wash them.


----------



## Metals406

Oh, and if mom wanted to get back at my dad for something, she'd wash his cups. . . Then play dumb like she didn't realize.

:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Metals406

paccity said:


> don't know how many times i walk in to the shop and can't find something, 20 trips around the shop still nothing. 3 day's later there it is right in plain sight . wtf . on thoughs seasond coffie cup's i've got a few of them , black no mater how much you wash them.



Fricken shop trolls. . . I don't know why they borrow that stuff, but at least they put it back a few days later!


----------



## Sport Faller

Gologit said:


> Where do things go? Like ink pens. I either have a whole coffee cup of them sitting on my desk or I can't find one in the whole house.
> 
> And speaking of coffee cups...why do the travel mugs you buy at 7-11 or AM-PM self destruct? They must because one day they're just gone. Vaporized. Vanished into thin air never to be seen again.
> 
> According to the laws of science and just plain common sense, everything has to be somewhere. Is there some kind of cosmic garage sale going on that has all of our lost stuff in it?
> 
> Sorry...it's a day off and I have time to think about this stuff....while I'm looking for a pen.



That's how it is ssocks too, right now we have to go to the laundrymat (thankfully only for another couple weeks) and I swear on a stack of Bibles those machine swallow socks and send them to some linen purgatory. When all the drying and folding is done I usually look at my wife and say " Look Hon! there's only 3 bastard socks this time" ( a bastard sock being one that's lost it's partner)


----------



## Metals406

I think of this every time a sock goes missing. 

<iframe width="480" height="360" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/oHemwSzS8_4" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## Gologit

Yup. We have a "junk drawer" in our house. I think everybody does. It's where all the flashlite batteries, pieces of left over Velcro, extra boot laces, keys that don't fit anything, assorted small hardware, tubes of glue that have solidified, mangled pads of small post-it notes, some pennies, and all the rest of the stuff that seems to gather and multiply in a house with more than one person in it. No category or special place? Into the junk drawer with it.

I can't find anything in it. Ever. I can dump the entire contents out onto the dining room table and sort through it item by item and still not find that hex-head screw or AAA battery or long boot lace that I _know_ I threw in there a couple of years ago. I cuss, and give up, and throw everything back in the drawer. I call my wife. She takes one look in the drawer and immediately identifies and extracts the very item I spent the last hour looking for.

How do they do that?


----------



## Metals406

Gologit said:


> Yup. We have a "junk drawer" in our house. I think everybody does. It's where all the flashlite batteries, pieces of left over Velcro, extra boot laces, keys that don't fit anything, assorted small hardware, tubes of glue that have solidified, mangled pads of small post-it notes, some pennies, and all the rest of the stuff that seems to gather and multiply in a house with more than one person in it. No category or special place? Into the junk drawer with it.
> 
> I can't find anything in it. Ever. I can dump the entire contents out onto the dining room table and sort through it item by item and still not find that hex-head screw or AAA battery or long boot lace that I _know_ I threw in there a couple of years ago. I cuss, and give up, and throw everything back in the drawer. I call my wife. She takes one look in the drawer and immediately identifies and extracts the very item I spent the last hour looking for.
> 
> How do they do that?



To a T Bob!! Nailed it! 

I would die without my wife. . . Just sayin'.


----------



## paccity

I would die without my wife. . . Just sayin'.[/QUOTE]

or because of her sometimes.:msp_wink: oh , did i just say that.


----------



## OH_Varmntr

I'm a newlywed, and prior to our marriage in October '11, I never thought I would rely on someone so much as I now do my wife.

I rely on her to clean the house while I'm out bustin my ass, to have a warm meal on the table when I come home, to wash my clothes even though they aren't in the wash pile "But they have woodchips all over them and smell like gas a bar oil" and to relocate my tools when I'm in the middle of remodelling the house because they were in her way.

Lately, work has been unsatisfactory for me. I haven't looked forward to going to work for nearly 2 months now. It's been steadily wearing on me. It's nice to come home to my wife as she helps relieve my stress. Not sure what I would do without her now.

I wish I could whine about losing equipment in the logging woods. I'd love to take in the scenery.


----------



## bitzer

mtsamloggit said:


> Lol, what's really irritating is that is seems to go in streaks. 2 axes, a scabbard, broke off my key-back that I keep my bar wrench on, a chain brake band, a clutch spring, trees imbedded with blasted rock........good God......2 more days! And my ####ing cutting pard put in his last day before heading off to the oil feilds. Just about tramping time!!!! On the phone non-stop once again, lol.



Everything goes to hell at once. It never fails. I finished up the job I've been on for the last three weeks today! On the last day of every job so far something has broken that shut me done for several days on the next one. I kept pretending that I would be back tomorrow in order to trick the curse. Well it worked. The last few skids down the hill I had to keep the tires moving faster than I was sliding as I kept my hand on the lever to drop the blade if I really got out of control. It warmed up yesterday and melted the snow that was in my tracks. Last night it froze and then warmed up again. Slicker than #### today. I told the forester about my fun. He said that normally this would be cable skidder territory, but I was already in the area. Basically the hill was a cow pasture and a gravel pit before that. My chains were constantly dull. 

Well I'm off to flat ground for a while and some nice fat oaks I'm told. High canopy. Man I can't wait. Just finishing today fairly unscathed has changed my whole perspective on #### again. Logging sure is a roller coaster.


----------



## hammerlogging

I've lost 2 log tapes in last 2 months. i stopped wearing axe scabbards after I broke my second, now I jam my axe through my belt and the head balances the handle and I prefer it- across the back sideways. It takes 2 hands to put it back but just a second, I think it works better, there's less to break, ann I don't catch the handle sticking up in the air when I have ot crawl through a top or something.

Work today. maybe some Sat. pics.


----------



## floyd

Hang your tape off the back belt loop.

If you happen to wear a cruiser vest sew an eye at either side at the bottom & flip the tape into the back pocket when not in use.

I HATE walking off the end of a tape.


----------



## wowzers

Metal detector saved my bacon a little while back. We were guyed back to a cat and I had just got the it buried so a put the shackle on the track by the blade. I run down to pull the lines up and notice the cat looks out of guy a little. So I run up to move it real quick before the lines get ready. Rut roh. Didn't grab the shackle I set out. So now I'm scratching around in the dirt that I shank this shackle into. Came back the next day with a friends metal detector and found it about a foot and half in the dirt. Pretty doughhead move on my part.


----------



## bitzer

hammerlogging said:


> I've lost 2 log tapes in last 2 months. i stopped wearing axe scabbards after I broke my second, now I jam my axe through my belt and the head balances the handle and I prefer it- across the back sideways. It takes 2 hands to put it back but just a second, I think it works better, there's less to break, ann I don't catch the handle sticking up in the air when I have ot crawl through a top or something.
> 
> Work today. maybe some Sat. pics.



I started wearing my tape on my front belt loop instead of my wedge belt due to you and Sam talking about it. You guys were right, too low down there. Thanks!

That axe in the back is the way to go. The 3" belt leather loop I bolted to my wedge belt keeps the axe in there nice and snug. Just one hand in and out. I put the loop on at an angle so the axe is at a 45 degree to my back or so. It rarely gets in the way. Hope your cutting went well today!


----------



## Rounder

I'm done packing an axe. Just keep the molly in the wedge pouch. Axe is in the pack. I'll hike up to it if I need it.

I learned a couple weeks ago that the scabbard can be dangerous bussiness. High stumped a tail tree with a dead pine hanging in it. Dumb. I'd seen it earlier and tried to make a mental note of it. Pouring rain, 32.1 degrees and in a hurry to strip out and get home. Forgot all about it, cruise control fully engaged. Tree goes over, hanger comes with it, knocks me in the head and brushes axe in scabbard. If it would have hooked that axe handle......ouch. My fault from the very begining.

Anyhow, no axe in a scabbard, or one stuffed downwards in the belt seems to be the way to go. I do like those mollys - Sam


----------



## HorseFaller

mtsamloggit said:


> I'm done packing an axe. Just keep the molly in the wedge pouch. Axe is in the pack. I'll hike up to it if I need it.
> 
> I learned a couple weeks ago that the scabbard can be dangerous bussiness. High stumped a tail tree with a dead pine hanging in it. Dumb. I'd seen it earlier and tried to make a mental note of it. Pouring rain, 32.1 degrees and in a hurry to strip out and get home. Forgot all about it, cruise control fully engaged. Tree goes over, hanger comes with it, knocks me in the head and brushes axe in scabbard. If it would have hooked that axe handle......ouch. My fault from the very begining.
> 
> Anyhow, no axe in a scabbard, or one stuffed downwards in the belt seems to be the way to go. I do like those mollys - Sam



I will still use my scabbard from time to time. Usually the hike in then it gets left with the jugs. Fill pockets with wedges leave axe there and take long plastic beater wedge. I have not used a Molly yet, but seriously considering one on the next order.


----------



## Rounder

HorseFaller said:


> I will still use my scabbard from time to time. Usually the hike in then it gets left with the jugs. Fill pockets with wedges leave axe there and take long plastic beater wedge. I have not used a Molly yet, but seriously considering one on the next order.



I really like the mollys, forces you to be smart with your wedging/dutchmans. I became alot more effecient after I started packing one.....and I didn't work as hard.


----------



## HorseFaller

mtsamloggit said:


> I really like the mollys, forces you to be smart with your wedging/dutchmans. I became alot more effecient after I started packing one.....and I didn't work as hard.



Ya I'm buying. Just got to figure the new order. Wedge pouch usually stays with axe and usually two wedges and a beater go in pockets. That should still work. I have had to use the beater as an actual wedge a few times lately. Which is no good means a hike to the jugs.


----------



## mile9socounty

I'll catch up on my whining in a short note. Christmas night my buddy totalled out my car. On the 27th, my trainee laid his knee cap open with my 064. 3 days later 064 blows up and I caught the crummy crud. Happy Fn Holidays folks.


----------



## Jacob J.

mile9socounty said:


> I'll catch up on my whining in a short note. Christmas night my buddy totalled out my car. On the 27th, my trainee laid his knee cap open with my 064. 3 days later 064 blows up and I caught the crummy crud. Happy Fn Holidays folks.



Sounds like you've got the "curse of the 064" which was common in south county back in the day.


----------



## mile9socounty

I hope not JJ. I like my 064, its a getting saw. As of right now its torn appart on my kitchen counter. Piece by piece is getting washed. Once Dan gets my bearings and seals in, I get to put it back together. Kind of stoked to see how well my woods port on it is going to act.


----------



## Gologit

*Serious whine.*

I'm moving. We're selling our place in the valley and moving everything to the mountain house. I'm surrounded by cardboard boxes, garbage bags, and several piles of things that probably should be thrown away. Where did I get all this stuff? And why? 'Nuff said?


----------



## Sport Faller

Gologit said:


> I'm moving. We're selling our place in the valley and moving everything to the mountain house. I'm surrounded by cardboard boxes, garbage bags, and several piles of things that probably should be thrown away. Where did I get all this stuff? And why? 'Nuff said?



We're moving too, my house looks like some grodey hoarder maze, and the only #### I really ever need is already packed away but it's gonna be worth it, the new place is out in the country with a monster assed saw shop and a barn that's gonna be gettin some chickens, rabbits, and 2 hogs (and maybe a beef if I'm really ambitious)


----------



## Gologit

We're finally down to the point where there's more stuff at the place we're moving _to_ then the place we're moving _from._

I've gotta say it's going better than I expected. My wife and I are doing it ourselves. Other than a few choice words concerning a heavy maple dresser that got dropped on a foot we haven't had any serious arguments. Yet. I told her that she'll probably quit limping in a day or so.

The packing and labeling is an inexact science though. Like...why is there kitchen stuff, bathroom stuff, and a set of exhaust gaskets for a D-6 in the same box? The mini-crummy and our little trash trailer remind me of The Grapes of Wrath. Thank God for good attach points, strong rope, and lots of bungee cords. And D-tape.

And, before you ask, yes, all the saw stuff got moved first.


----------



## Sport Faller

Gologit said:


> We're finally down to the point where there's more stuff at the place we're moving _to_ then the place we're moving _from._
> 
> I've gotta say it's going better than I expected. My wife and I are doing it ourselves. Other than a few choice words concerning a heavy maple dresser that got dropped on a foot we haven't had any serious arguments. Yet. I told her that she'll probably quit limping in a day or so.
> 
> The packing and labeling is an inexact science though. Like...why is there kitchen stuff, bathroom stuff, and a set of exhaust gaskets for a D-6 in the same box? The mini-crummy and our little trash trailer remind me of The Grapes of Wrath. Thank God for good attach points, strong rope, and lots of bungee cords. And D-tape.
> 
> *And, before you ask, yes, all the saw stuff got moved first.*



Hell Bob, that aint no kinda question at all, what do you think is the first stuff getting piled in my rig after we sign the closing papers :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Sport Faller

Roma said:


> Like a paler version of Sanford and son
> 
> Hey Jake, which way you heading? West?



Yessir, West Valley's callin my name
I made a list of all of the #### I have to do when we move in and I almost #### myself

Fix fence for hogs (and maybe steer)
build rabbit hutches
buy beer for my awesome restored 50's Frigidaire
buy a fence charger and wire for hogs
buy hogs 
buy rabbits
buy chickens
food for all of the above
install electric garage door opener
put hay in the hay loft without breaking my damn neck
fix a couple stall doors in the barn
fix window trim
fix trimboards on the floor


----------



## RandyMac

Jake, that makes me tired just thinkin' about.

Been upgraded to newmoania, hate being sick.


----------



## Sport Faller

RandyMac said:


> Jake, that makes me tired just thinkin' about.
> 
> Been upgraded to newmoania, hate being sick.



Damn, sorry to hear that Randy, curl up by a fire and have a glass of brown likker or 3


----------



## Sport Faller

Roma said:


> Nice! If you need any help at the new homestead, just give me a shout.



Thanks man, will do, if I do wind up getting a steer in addition to 2 hogs it's gonna be all hands on deck come slaughter time. I'll have to have you and Nate over for some horseshoes and whatnot


----------



## Gologit

RandyMac said:


> Jake, that makes me tired just thinkin' about.
> 
> Been upgraded to newmoania, hate being sick.



Hot toddies. You'll still be sick...but you won't care.


----------



## paccity

RandyMac said:


> Jake, that makes me tired just thinkin' about.
> 
> Been upgraded to newmoania, hate being sick.



take care of your self. that crap can really knock you down.


----------



## paccity

Gologit said:


> I'm moving. We're selling our place in the valley and moving everything to the mountain house. I'm surrounded by cardboard boxes, garbage bags, and several piles of things that probably should be thrown away. Where did I get all this stuff? And why? 'Nuff said?



hell i was going to give you crap for playing on the computer. but it looks like you working. i'd rather go to work than move. i'm stayin put unless someone gives me a screamin offer on this place then i'll get my place in the woods. enjoy the new place.


----------



## lfnh

RandyMac said:


> Jake, that makes me tired just thinkin' about.
> 
> Been upgraded to newmoania, hate being sick.



Serious chit that stuff.
Beat me up back in March. Couple of months to get back going.
FTS
Vaccine this fall.


----------



## Gologit

paccity said:


> hell i was going to give you crap for playing on the computer. but it looks like you working. i'd rather go to work than move. i'm stayin put unless someone gives me a screamin offer on this place then i'll get my place in the woods. enjoy the new place.



Yup. I'm taking January off so that we can take our time and do it right. My wife and I are doing everything ourselves and when you have two 60+ people doing all the grunt work there's a fair amount of sitting and resting involved. A couple of friends volunteered to help but I didn't think I could afford the beer they'd drink, not to mention having to feed them every day. 

You're right about moving being harder than working. I'll need to go back to the woods just to rest up.


----------



## RandyMac

hot lemonade, shot of whiskey, spoon of honey. Lucked out, no fever, should be done in another week, mostly, been 3 already.


----------



## Gologit

RandyMac said:


> hot lemonade, shot of whiskey, spoon of honey. Lucked out, no fever, should be done in another week, mostly, been 3 already.



Yup...that's the recipe. I always used brandy instead of whiskey. Sometimes I stayed sick a little longer than I should have, just to finish off the bottle.


----------



## slowp

Well, I "carried" out to the woodshed, but I did not see my prey. 

The signs of a packrat moving in showed up today. Clipped pieces of cedar boughs. I came in and got a flashlight and the 410, but did not see an animal. I hate those smelly beasts! I will see if I can borrow a trap, again.


----------



## hammerlogging

Tonight a fine bar and chain rest peacefully in a large hickory cull. It will go side hill, despite its insistance that it has a heavy downhill lean. Just as soon as a clip 'er free, she'll go.

Packing a saw out without a bar sure doesn't carry well. Not to mention the general shame of it all.

Only had a half tank left to the day so I said #### it.


----------



## forestryworks

bigskyjake said:


> buy beer for my awesome restored 50's Frigidaire



Those things are the hizzlesnazzle. How 'bout a pic?


----------



## Sport Faller

forestryworks said:


> Those things are the hizzlesnazzle. How 'bout a pic?



just as soon as I move in :msp_biggrin:


----------



## bitzer

hammerlogging said:


> Tonight a fine bar and chain rest peacefully in a large hickory cull. It will go side hill, despite its insistance that it has a heavy downhill lean. Just as soon as a clip 'er free, she'll go.
> 
> Packing a saw out without a bar sure doesn't carry well. Not to mention the general shame of it all.
> 
> Only had a half tank left to the day so I said #### it.



You're a funny guy Joe. I did a similar thing today on a shaggy hickory. It was windy and I continued to cut thinking there was movement. I cut through the far side and it sat hard. I got lucky and pounded a wedge right next to the tip, then a little more towards the back, then full on to the back and my saw was free. A couple of more taps sent it over right where I meant it. With the wind and it being an outboard clutch husky, I thought for sure bad things were going to happen. Eh, Monday.


----------



## hammerlogging

I'd bored mine, I debated one way or the other and for some reason I bored it, and it sat right off. I know my first tree this morning!


----------



## slowp

We have about 9 inches of white stuff on the ground at 1000 feet. It is 33 degrees outside. That means heavy white stuff. :msp_sad:


----------



## paccity

yup , have to go out and knock the snow off the dish now and then to get my tv back.


----------



## Joe46

Yup, if we get all the snow they're calling for the Seattle area will be a frikken zoo. I'll leave my guns at home so I'm not tempted to do mayhem on some of these idiot drivers!


----------



## slowp

According to the gravely speaking talking heads, Seattle will be spared tonight but we southerners will get the smite button pushed. I'll test The Tomato and venture out today. I left some firewood in the pickup bed and it has 6 gunnysacks full of gravel in the back. My road is outsloped just enough to get that WHOOP feeling in one spot. Then you are by it and OK.


----------



## Gologit

Joe46 said:


> Yup, if we get all the snow they're calling for the Seattle area will be a frikken zoo. I'll leave my guns at home so I'm not tempted to do mayhem on some of these idiot drivers!



They're probably refugees from California...and please don't send them back. :msp_biggrin:

We haven't had any snow fall yet but it should be here by tomorrow night. All the snow-idjits will be headed up to Donner and Tahoe. I think I'll stay here by the fire.


----------



## slowp

I should turn The Wing into a hot dog stand. Snoqualmie is closing for several hours, which means more truckers on our little pass. 

Our mountain pass is usually the last one to shut down. It is only 2 lanes wide so is easier to keep plowed open. Our eating establishments do well during those times.

The Wing is probably trapped by the avalanches off the shop roof. Or it will be.


----------



## RandyMac

We are actually having a Winter storm, with all the trimmings.

Looks like US 101 will be closed south of town.
COASTAL FLOODING DUE TO A COMBINATION OF HIGH TIDES...HEAVY RAIN AND
SOUTHERLY STORM SURGE IS POSSIBLE ACROSS LOW LYING AREAS SUCH AS
KING SALMON LATE TONIGHT AND A COASTAL FLOOD WATCH IS CURRENTLY IN
EFFECT.

Hey Bob! Honeydew might get a foot of rain. Oh to be on the backside of Beartrap, be like living underwater.


----------



## slowp

I made it to the store for comfort food. The post office had a big sign announcing the mail truck would be 2 hours late. 

I heard talk that the power was out in the places it goes out first in. A breeze is now blowing. 

The hardware store guys were up on their roof, shoveling. It collapsed it the last big snow. The highway is slush, with the wheel tracks bare. 

The Tomato pickup did quite well in the snow.


----------



## Metals406

Y'all are sharing too much of your weather!! 

Wind is howling and snow is falling. :msp_ohmy:


----------



## slowp

Metals406 said:


> Y'all are sharing too much of your weather!!
> 
> Wind is howling and snow is falling. :msp_ohmy:



The power did a long enough outage that I had to start the clothes washer again! My house has big windows so I can watch the flakes changing directions. I probably should go out and gather up the camping gear and have it handy. 

Oh well, it'll melt in a few days.


----------



## Metals406

slowp said:


> The power did a long enough outage that I had to start the clothes washer again! My house has big windows so I can watch the flakes changing directions. I probably should go out and gather up the camping gear and have it handy.
> 
> Oh well, it'll melt in a few days.



Wish I could say the same, don't think ours will be melting for a while.


----------



## paccity

Metals406 said:


> Y'all are sharing too much of your weather!!
> 
> Wind is howling and snow is falling. :msp_ohmy:



more heading your way. the snow were got will be getting washed down. high winds . should bring some bizz .


----------



## paccity

oh ya , it's fun rollin around under a truck in this crap weather to r&r and repair a starter. would have been nice if it was in the shop but no luck there.


----------



## slowp

Yah. The Oregon Coast is supposed to get blown around a bit.


----------



## Gologit

RandyMac said:


> We are actually having a Winter storm, with all the trimmings.
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Bob! Honeydew might get a foot of rain. Oh to be on the backside of Beartrap, be like living underwater.



Yup...all the rain gauges in that country measure in feet and yards. Any moisture in inches is considered fog.


----------



## HorseFaller

This is what we are dealing with. 20" and now 16 deg and the high winds will be here tonight also.


----------



## Metals406

HorseFaller said:


> This is what we are dealing with. 20" and now 16 deg and the high winds will be here tonight also.



Grab yer grain shovel, them trees ain't gonna unbury themselves!! 

Love the 'hand' picture!!


----------



## Metals406

paccity said:


> more heading your way. the snow were got will be getting washed down. high winds . should bring some bizz .



Hush yer mouth!


----------



## lfnh

HorseFaller said:


> This is what we are dealing with. 20" and now 16 deg and the high winds will be here tonight also.



http://www.arboristsite.com/attachments/forestry-logging-forum/218135d1326855108-imageuploadedbytapatalk1326855103-815931-jpg

Just one ?
What are ya saving the other one for ? Tomorrow?
:biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## HorseFaller

lfnh said:


> http://www.arboristsite.com/attachm...-imageuploadedbytapatalk1326855103-815931-jpg
> 
> Just one ?
> What are ya saving the other one for ? Tomorrow?
> :biggrin::biggrin:



Hahahahahahahahaha! Can't take a picture with my teeth. I have tried!


----------



## RandyMac

Yep, got a juicy one brewing, going to be noisy, but nothing out of the ordinary for us.
This is what our buoy has to say, is is 7 miles off shore.
Wind Direction (WDIR): S ( 170 deg true )
Wind Speed (WSPD): 27.2 kts
Wind Gust (GST): 31.1 kts
Wave Height (WVHT): 9.2 ft
Dominant Wave Period (DPD): 7 sec
Average Period (APD): 5.8 sec
Mean Wave Direction (MWD):	SSW ( 210 deg true )
Atmospheric Pressure (PRES):	30.19 in
Pressure Tendency (PTDY):	-0.04 in ( Falling )
Air Temperature (ATMP): 46.6 °F
Water Temperature (WTMP): 49.1 °F
Wind Chill (CHILL): 37.2 °F


----------



## lfnh

Gotta have a sense of humor.
Just think what the I-5 will be like in the am. 

Hey Metals - bet the snow will be up to the bottom of the speed sign on the Lolo cam in 24 hrs.


----------



## paccity

Tonight
s wind 25 to 30 kt with gusts to 45 kt...rising to
40 to 50 kt with gusts to 65 kt after 3 am. Combined seas
17 ft dominant period 12 seconds. Rain.

Wed
s wind 40 to 50 kt...becoming sw 35 to 45 kt in the
afternoon. Gusts to 70 kt. Combined seas 28 ft dominant period
12 seconds. Rain.


----------



## HorseFaller

Here is what we might be getting. I don't think it's 7 deg out right now but the damper is wide open and there's ice on the slider door. So it's still cold. The northeaster out of the Frazier valley is coming they say at 30mph with 50mph gusts. that's cold


---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=48.916612,-122.121203


----------



## Steve NW WI

Dang, nothing much to whine about here, just hit the south side of "0" for the first time this winter, colder tomorrow night, but back to the high 20s-low 30s for the weekend.

We might get an inch of snow out of the leftovers of y'alls storm, which would quadruple what's currently on the ground, but still not enough to keep the dirt off the logs when skidding.

Guess I could whine about the general lack of winter up here, but I kinda secretly like it this way. (Don't tell my neighbors, they'll box me up and ship me to somewhere like Alabama!)


----------



## slowp

Good Morning!

Snow is belly deep on The Used Dog and still coming down hard. The internet was out last night. 
The tin pants have been brought in off the porch to soften up. I shall be moving a bit of snow around today.
It looks to exceed the amount we got a couple years ago when metal building roofs were collapsing. Mine held up and I hope it does this time also. 

I expect the power will go off if we get any wind.


----------



## mile9socounty

Well it is a wet and windy morning. Still no settlement from my insurance company. So at 0530 this morning I walked my scrawny self to work. Holy hell folks did it rain. What went from 40lbs of gear in my sea bag turned into what felt like 100lbs. Bless Hefty trash bags, everything is still dry. Time for a cup of coffee.


----------



## slowp

Yesterday morning:








Today:










View attachment 218223
View attachment 218224
View attachment 218225


----------



## Metals406

Patty, you got more snow than we do!! 

Weird weather this year.


----------



## slowp

Metals406 said:


> Patty, you got more snow than we do!!
> 
> Weird weather this year.



This happens here a bit. What is strange, is that the wind is blowing different directions, and snow is hitting the East side of the house. I better get warm clothes on and get to shoveling. Take care!


----------



## Joe46

Still dumping here. Time to go get wood for the stove. Drove into work this morning. Wasn't as bad as I expected. Just maybe most of the idiots have already found their place in the ditch.


----------



## Sport Faller

Metals406 said:


> Patty, you got more snow than we do!!
> 
> Weird weather this year.



don't be hurtin yer creaky old back shovelin snow, and make sure you wear a pair of YakTraks (hippie calks) whenever you go outside :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Metals406

bigskyjake said:


> don't be hurtin yer creaky old back shovelin snow, and make sure you wear a pair of YakTraks (hippie calks) whenever you go outside :hmm3grin2orange:



Gotta rice bag on it even as I type. . . I think our new mattress is/was aggravating my back muscles, and the vehicle lifting sent them over the edge.

Ever since we got the damn thing, I sleep like crap. :msp_thumbdn:


----------



## Steve NW WI

bigskyjake said:


> don't be hurtin yer creaky old back shovelin snow, and make sure you wear a pair of YakTraks (hippie calks) whenever you go outside :hmm3grin2orange:



Hippie calks - I love it!. Indispensable for ice fishing this year, with no snow on the ice for traction. Getting old enough I don't relish fallin on my butt on the lake anymore.


----------



## Sport Faller

Metals406 said:


> Gotta rice bag on it even as I type. . . I think our new mattress is/was aggravating my back muscles, and the vehicle lifting sent them over the edge.
> 
> Ever since we got the damn thing, I sleep like crap. :msp_thumbdn:



yeah, I gotta have a pretty firm matress or my back is shot to hell


----------



## Metals406

bigskyjake said:


> yeah, I gotta have a pretty firm matress or my back is shot to hell



This is a pillow-top mattress my wife wanted. . . Me no likey.


----------



## RandyMac

Noisy here, over an inch of rain since midnight, gusts into the high 40s, power is fading in and out.
The "best" is still offshore:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Samlock

Metals406 said:


> Gotta rice bag on it even as I type. . . I think our new mattress is/was aggravating my back muscles, and the vehicle lifting sent them over the edge.
> 
> Ever since we got the damn thing, I sleep like crap. :msp_thumbdn:



Buying a mattress is something to whine about. A salesman, wearing too much after shave and ads on his teeth, always recommends you a way too soft mattress. And if you say you need something more firm, they'll reply that a soft mattress is just soooo much better for your back.

Small potatoes, but I think buying a mattress good for a worker's spine is more difficult than scoring a left handed chainsaw (not that I'd need one).


----------



## slowp

I love our Socialist Power Company! They are good. The power went out earlier, and is already back on. Only a 3 hour outage, so far. I shoveled out trails to the woodshed, and shop, and an area for the Grapple Cat to do what cats must do. I was melting snow for a shower tonight, and went out to scoop up more and here come my neighbors up the road, plowing with two little bobcats. They said they were bored, and worried that I might need to get out. I was just getting ready to work a bit more with the Finlander Yooper Snow Scoop. 

There was no looting during the outage, just an act of kindness.

It is now raining on top of the snow. And I cracked my plastic snow shovel, not my back. Gots a Swedish Tempurpedic mattress. It is the best for my creaky old back. 

The snow is so deep that The Used Dog has to hop through it like a rat dog!

I'm hunkering. I am hearing those scary CRAACK noises once in a while, as a limb falls off a tree.


----------



## paccity

lotts of rain, blowing good, minor flooding . yaquina bay bridge is closed because of a tracktortrailer got blown over on the bridge. had some 110mph winds. just a good westcoast winter storm.


----------



## paccity

Metals406 said:


> Grab yer grain shovel, them trees ain't gonna unbury themselves!!
> you can come shovel this concrete anytime. we don't get much fluffy stuff around here.


----------



## slowp

*A Happy Result*

Some good came out of this storm. I decided to wear my tin pants to shovel snow in. I put them on, and there in the pocket was the set of keys that I've been looking for. I had written them off and paid $33 to have a new Chevy key made, then a shop key, and so on. :msp_smile:


----------



## HorseFaller

My dogs are loving the snow not the cold. I watch them switching feet trying to walk on the ice and bare concrete. Will get a temp reading soon. Venturing out, getting a little cabin fever. It is cold I can't get the heat above 55 in the house. Stoves full and damper wide. My wife is wearing a blanket like a parka. I'm chilled to but won't let her know


----------



## HorseFaller

So it's 14deg at home and 19 in town. Took almost an hour to get to town. Usually a 25min drive


---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=48.769718,-122.443620


----------



## bitzer

Winter finally showed up this week. It was 1 degree this morning when I left at 5:30. I couldn't get any air gaps between the bar oil jug and the saw so I just had to cut er off and let it booger all over every time. I'll have to start cutting it with diesel now. Still very little snow to speak of. We had 2 ft by this time last year. I could use a good snow day. Looks like fun out west. High of 8 tomorrow with wind chill -10 to -15. Maybe I won't sweat while I'm cutting then?


----------



## HorseFaller

My trip back from the store up the road. The last one is looking up my driveway. Still hanging around 15 deg. 


---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=48.916071,-122.120897


----------



## Metals406

It's 10° here and we picked up about 10" of powder today. . . The worst of it is hitting south of me. More snow in the forecast for the next 7 days.


----------



## paccity

over 6,1/2" rain n less than 36, not stoping soon . good old soggy day here.


----------



## Sport Faller

Metals406 said:


> It's 10° here and we picked up about 10" of powder today. . . The worst of it is hitting south of me. More snow in the forecast for the next 7 days.



10"? Deezam, Mr. we got about an 1" and a half here


----------



## slowp

34 here and raining. It is even raining at the ski area.  They doubled their snowpack in the last 3 days. It rained all night. Gotta check the river levels, on the computer, of course.


----------



## Sport Faller

slowp said:


> 34 here and raining. It is even raining at the ski area.  They doubled their snowpack in the last 3 days. It rained all night. Gotta check the river levels, on the computer, of course.



Whaaaat? no hipboots and yardstick?
how are you _Really_ gonna know, Patti :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Metals406

bigskyjake said:


> 10"? Deezam, Mr. we got about an 1" and a half here



This storm system is snow bandish. . . North of us had 1' before we had 3", and like ya say, town got squat.

The storm was supposed to impact the Mission Valley and Missoula County the most.


----------



## Metals406

slowp said:


> 34 here and raining. It is even raining at the ski area.  They doubled their snowpack in the last 3 days. It rained all night. Gotta check the river levels, on the computer, of course.



Sounds like ripe conditions for freezing rain.


----------



## Joe46

Metals406 said:


> Sounds like ripe conditions for freezing rain.



You guessed it Sir. It is a frikken skating rink here in the lowlands. If the driving was bad yesterday, it's off the scale for most people today. Yesterday our DOT received something like 756 accident calls. They may break that today.


----------



## Metals406

Joe46 said:


> You guessed it Sir. It is a frikken skating rink here in the lowlands. If the driving was bad yesterday, it's off the scale for most people today. Yesterday our DOT received something like 756 accident calls. They may break that today.



I hate freezing rain. . . When I was a kid, and visiting my GP in Seattle, I used to imagine what some of those steep hills would be like with snow or ice like back here in Montana.

Heck, they pucker my butt when they're dry!!


----------



## slowp

At least I don't have to go out and cut the busted up cottonwoods out of the road anymore. That gets kind of creepy when the snow is still heavy on the trees.


----------



## Metals406

slowp said:


> At least I don't have to go out and cut the busted up cottonwoods out of the road anymore. That gets kind of creepy when the snow is still heavy on the trees.



Days like today are good days to sit by the fire, in a rocking chair, and soak it all in.


----------



## Joe46

Found a big pine branch down in our staff parking lot. Guess I'll have to take a saw in with me tomorrow. One of my 2100's with a 36 ought to do it:hmm3grin2orange:. I'll probably pull out a 61 or maybe one of my 630S Jonny's:biggrin:. Trees down on my road, but I'll take Metals advice and sit by the stove, and let the county worry about it:msp_thumbup:. It should only take em a week to get out here.


----------



## Sport Faller

Metals406 said:


> I hate freezing rain. . . When I was a kid, and visiting my GP in Seattle, I used to imagine what some of those steep hills would be like with snow or ice like back here in Montana.
> 
> Heck, they pucker my butt when they're dry!!



Yeah, 4th of July and Snoqualmie aint nothin to #### wit


----------



## Metals406

bigskyjake said:


> Yeah, 4th of July and Snoqualmie aint nothin to #### wit



I was talking about the some of the streets in Seattle. . . They are damn near straight up and down for 1,100 feet.


----------



## slowp

*Two Great Snow Things I Discovered During Exile In Wisconsin*

And Wisconsin is a cheery place to be exiled to.

Here they are. The Snow Scoop which is made over the state line on the U.P. and the roof rake. I contemplated selling these before moving back here. I'm glad I didn't. I do not think I needed to use the roof rake, but it doesn't hurt to get some of the heavy glop off the roof. My roof is not metal. The Snow Scoop has been an excellent tool if I get out while the snow is fairly light. Yesterday's dump was really beyond the Scoop capabilities. I don't have enough flat land to justify a tractor, nor do I want a motorized thing that would only be used a couple times a year. So Snow Scoop it is.





What the rake does. The actual purpose is to help prevent ice dams which are not a problem here.






This morning's view from the porch.








View attachment 218448
View attachment 218449
View attachment 218450
View attachment 218451


----------



## floyd

2.5' of wet snow yesterday. Not on schoolbus route. Power out for 24. Of course the generator will not start.

Pushed 2' of wet snow on the road until I slid in the ditch. 10 min walk to house for come along & 20' chain. 1.5 hr later I'm out.

Bright side...only 2'5' of snow to rain off instead of 4' like 1996.


----------



## RandyMac

Still noisy here, still pouring, 1.5" since midnight, 3.5" from yesterday, still have gusts to 50, Ocean sounds like it's in the front yard, yep a normal storm..


----------



## Samlock

slowp said:


> I love our Socialist Power Company! They are good. The power went out earlier, and is already back on. Only a 3 hour outage, so far. I shoveled out trails to the woodshed, and shop, and an area for the Grapple Cat to do what cats must do. I was melting snow for a shower tonight, and went out to scoop up more and here come my neighbors up the road, plowing with two little bobcats. They said they were bored, and worried that I might need to get out. I was just getting ready to work a bit more with the Finlander Yooper Snow Scoop.
> 
> There was no looting during the outage, just an act of kindness.
> 
> It is now raining on top of the snow. And I cracked my plastic snow shovel, not my back. Gots a Swedish Tempurpedic mattress. It is the best for my creaky old back.
> 
> The snow is so deep that The Used Dog has to hop through it like a rat dog!
> 
> I'm hunkering. I am hearing those scary CRAACK noises once in a while, as a limb falls off a tree.



How is it with your Power Company, do they abduct the local timber fallers to drop the trees off the lines?

Here the Socialist Power Company has a list of fallers, qualified to deal with the trees and wires and so on. Last one, Boxing day storm, is more or less cleared, expecting a heavy snowfall tomorrow or the day after.

I'm afraid I'll have to go for futon next. It's just expensive and a bit yuppie to me.


----------



## Samlock

Well, well, well, that's a homely view. I think there is more snow scoops and rakes in this country than people.

You've got a Little Finland by your porch, Mrs. P!


----------



## slowp

Samlock said:


> [
> Well, well, well, that's a homely view. I think there is more snow scoops and rakes in this country than people.
> 
> You've got a Little Finland by your porch, Mrs. P!




It was a guy with a hard to spell and pronounce name that recommended the snow scoop. He, and many others in that area of Wisconsin were of Finnish descent. One logger volunteered at the nursing home to translate for the old people. They would lapse into their original language at times so he was needed. 

Now, I should build a sauna.


----------



## RandyMac

Strange days, we are closing in on six inches of rain and wildfires are burning homes near Reno.


----------



## mile9socounty

Its another wet and soggy morning. Nothing to really whine about today. Just glad the rain finally showed up. Though it could have been spread out more. The South Umpqua is up, but not anywhere close to flooding. In south county, no land slides from what Ive heard or very many tree's blown over. Here's a cup of coffee for yall folk that get to stay inside today.


----------



## bitzer

Well, apparently I still sweat at -15 with the wind chill. I guess I was built for it.

Miss P- The rake and scoop are somewhat of a "city-folk," type thing in my neck of the woods. I've never seen anyone rake their roof outside of the city limits and if your truck is not fitted with a plow you've had a 2 stage snowthrower ready in the garage since about halloween. I've ran some decent 2 stroke single stage snow blowers on snow removal jobs around offices when speed and the ability to just throw it in the back of the truck is key. The good ones run around 7-800 bucks. If your driveway is any more than 2 feet long you'll want about an 8 hp 2 stager. Usually our snows sticks from November til April. Usually, not this year though.


----------



## Steve NW WI

Bitz, I've never seen a scoop outside of city limits either, unless it was a 4-5 yard scoop with a diesel engine. 

Those little single stage Toros are pretty dang good machines. I used to use one at work doing all the sidewalks when it snowed. Keep pushing and the little bugger just worked better the harder you made it work.

Roof rakes do get used, I have one somewhere to keep the weight off an old tin shed.

For the record, here's half of my snow fleet, if it don't get real deep, the tractor and loader can stay in the shed this winter:


----------



## slowp

I will make a confession. Had I stayed in Wisconsin, where I did live in a little town, I was going to buy a snowblower. I got tired of wanting to go skiing after work, walking home, and finding I couldn't go skiing because I had to shovel/scoop out the driveway. I'd start out with almost a 3 car wide driveway and in March, it would be a narrow one car wide strip. I did have a heated garage.

I walked or bicycled to work. It was that close. I liked that town. Winters were fun. Summers were too humid for me, the ticks sucked, and the logging was boring when compared to out here. Great people in that area though. 

I was telling a friend about all the stuff there was to do in the winter there. I had read where the presentations on various topics at the Great Lakes Something Center were influenced by the Finnish immigrants who valued learning. 

Cool place, in the winter.


----------



## bitzer

Yeah I don't know how you could survive around here without a blower or a plow. And you're right about the humidty/mosquitoes/deerflys/horseflys/ticks/etc... Its either cambodia or the arctic here and there isn't much warning inbetween. Usually just like flipping a switch. Today its 90 tomorrow its winter kind of thing. Again I say _usually_. I'm sure the logging is boring compared to there. Our steeps look like your flats I'm sure and our big timber is probably average there. I've only cut a handful of trees with 60+ feet of logs in them. We are getting a few inches of snow today. You're right about fun things to do in WI winter though. There is a lot to do.

You ever cut a hole in the ice with a chainsaw and then patiently wait for several hours with your homemade spear just to kill a slimy dinosaur-looking fish?


----------



## slowp

No. I really think ice fishing is something you have to be born into. I did take part in the Book Across the Bay both winters.

I have been snow scooping my road here. It takes two to three hours of hard going. Another replacement for "going to the gym."

I'm glad the neighbor plowed it because that snow was too much and too heavy for efficient snow scooping.


----------



## Rounder

Buy a grinder Sunday and do this on Monday....Seems to be my luck. Reduced weight saw!

Hope you all had a good safe week - Sam

View attachment 218648

View attachment 218649


----------



## Greystoke

Oh ####:eek2: sorry to see that pard. Did you get the case too?


----------



## Gologit

Ouch. What happened?


----------



## Rounder

Cody, just gas tank and intake manifold/AF mount. No big deal, just time and money.

Bob, getting a snag out of the way, just got into the backcut and it popped apart below the kerf. Ripped the saw out of my hands while I lost my feet, and tossed it down the hill about a hundred feet.....Took a while to find it. Did hear it bounce off a tree.


----------



## Rounder

Roma said:


> Damn. At least you didn't go downhill with it!



Yep, saws are pretty cheap and easy compared to bones, lol. 
Some wet slick snow coming down, how much did you get your way?


----------



## Metals406

Damn Sam! That sucks mang! :msp_thumbdn:

Glad it wasn't a part of your body though!!

We got like 12". . . But it's snowing big flakes right now again.

Roma probably has 16" if I was a betting man.

Edit: Dang, I guess Haywire is slacking on the snow this year!


----------



## Metals406

mtsamloggit said:


> Buy a grinder Sunday and do this on Monday....Seems to be my luck. Reduced weight saw!
> 
> Hope you all had a good safe week - Sam
> 
> View attachment 218648
> 
> View attachment 218649



Sam, was that a 046 or 066?


----------



## Rounder

Metals406 said:


> Sam, was that a 046 or 066?



That is my much loved 46 Nate.


----------



## Sport Faller

That blows, man 
You gonna try and snag a new handle or go with a new one and keep it fer parts, also, I'ma be in yer neck of the woods on the 28th, we oughta have a beer


----------



## Metals406

Sam, Bailey's has those aftermarket 460 tanks I think. 

None worth getting on eBay right now.


----------



## Rounder

That sounds good Jake, still got my number?

Nate, thanks for the info on Bailey's. Going to try and come up with something tomorow and have it ready for Monday, but we'll see how that goes. Not enough time for everything!


----------



## Sport Faller

mtsamloggit said:


> That sounds good Jake, still got my number?
> 
> Nate, thanks for the info on Bailey's. Going to try and come up with something tomorow and have it ready for Monday, but we'll see how that goes. Not enough time for everything!



I don't think I still have it, shoot er on over

Too bad I'm not headed over tomorrow, you could use my 460, it prolly wouldn't know what to think being actually used instead of being a shelf queen 99% of the time :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Samlock

slowp said:


> It was a guy with a hard to spell and pronounce name that recommended the snow scoop. He, and many others in that area of Wisconsin were of Finnish descent. One logger volunteered at the nursing home to translate for the old people. They would lapse into their original language at times so he was needed.
> 
> Now, I should build a sauna.



I guess you'll have a lot of visitors if you did that.

The winter sauna project is still imaginary due to the lack of thick ice. From the last winter:

View attachment 218775


----------



## slowp

I get "Invalid Attachment". 

The snow is melting fast here. It was knee high on Wednesday, now the grass is showing through. The dog house roof is almost bare. I better check the river heights.

Hmmmm. I found myself wondering if I have enough cedar trees to make a sauna building.


----------



## Steve NW WI

Sam, can't see the picture here either. Try looking at my instruction in the link in my signature and see if that helps.

I'm intrigued by needing thick ice for the sauna. We just now have enough ice here to drive cars on the lakes, almost a month later than a normal year. Tomorrow, I'm going fishing. I will get a pic or two of our ice fishing shack.


----------



## Samlock

Sorry for the crippled attachment.

Steve, I really need to study your instructions...


----------



## Rounder

Metals406 said:


> Sam, Bailey's has those aftermarket 460 tanks I think.
> 
> None worth getting on eBay right now.



The shop sold me a new tank at their cost, good guys. All back together and ready for Monday.


----------



## Metals406

mtsamloggit said:


> The shop sold me a new tank at their cost, good guys. All back together and ready for Monday.



They know where their bread is buttered. 

Glad you're back in business.


----------



## bitzer

mtsamloggit said:


> The shop sold me a new tank at their cost, good guys. All back together and ready for Monday.



Damn Sam, seems you've had a rough year with equipment. 

I had a tree sit down on my saw as it came around late last week. I had a LOT more wood left to cut (or so I thought) when it started to go. I did the ole grab the starter cord and watch the top until it was time to pull it. I got lucky. The wood was really punky and then hollowed out towards the middle. The face was clean though and so was several inches of the back cut. Just one of those wtf moments. 

Glad to hear you're back in buisness!


----------



## Rounder

bitzer said:


> Damn Sam, seems you've had a rough year with equipment.
> 
> I had a tree sit down on my saw as it came around late last week. I had a LOT more wood left to cut (or so I thought) when it started to go. I did the ole grab the starter cord and watch the top until it was time to pull it. I got lucky. The wood was really punky and then hollowed out towards the middle. The face was clean though and so was several inches of the back cut. Just one of those wtf moments.
> 
> Glad to hear you're back in buisness!



Thanks. The boss wants 300 on the ground a day, so #### is garunteed to happen eventually, the odds ain't in your favor........Just gotta roll with the punches.


----------



## OH_Varmntr

They say bad things happen in threes, not me. 4 seems to be the number.

Truck had a flat. Haven't yet had time to make it to the shop to drill the hole and plugpatch it. No spare as it has aftermarket 35's on it.

My beater car ('96 Ford Taurus) had the right rear wheel lock up. Brakes have been grinding for too long now, been waiting for something give out (my fault I know). Rear pad backing plate dropped out of the caliper and locked the wheel up. So I put new rear calipers, rotors and pads on it. Also got a new heater core. Haven't had heat in the car since we bought it in '07. Now I have heat. Tearing the dash out is a royal pain the ass. It also needs tires rotated, and the rear head gasket is blown, leaking some coolant. Just replaced it 2 years ago. 

My wifes car started grinding brakes this weekend. Got new pads and rotors for that too. Just waiting to get time to throw those in. Needs an oil change as well. It's on my list.

Sunday evening my wife came home from work, complaining of an aching stomach. I called in to work so I could take care of her. After 3.5 hours of getting sick from both ends, the blood started to show up. Off to the ER we went at 11PM. Docs ran tests, said probably food poisoning. Said internal irration caused the blood. Makes sence as she's a waitress and ate some questionable chicken that night. So we get home at 330AM Monday morning. Come to find out she's not the only one at work that got sick. 

She's still feeling nasty. The meds are making her drousy and nauseous even though she's on anti-nauseating meds. :msp_confused:

Called work off last night too, as well as college. Fundamentals of public speaking class, no biggie. 

Going to work shortly...

This sucks.


----------



## madhatte

Finally got power back here sometime after midnight last night. This morning found my group had been conscripted for The Greater Good to make pretty the places where Powerful People might see. That leaves 1000+ miles of forest roads that are NOBODY'S priority to clear. Last two days pushed a saw for 8+ hours, looks like the next month will be more of the same -- that ice storm last week beat HELL outta our trees. My Real Job is sort of on hold until, oh, spring-ish. Kinda annoyed.


----------



## slowp

madhatte said:


> Finally got power back here sometime after midnight last night. This morning found my group had been conscripted for The Greater Good to make pretty the places where Powerful People might see. That leaves 1000+ miles of forest roads that are NOBODY'S priority to clear. Last two days pushed a saw for 8+ hours, looks like the next month will be more of the same -- that ice storm last week beat HELL outta our trees. My Real Job is sort of on hold until, oh, spring-ish. Kinda annoyed.



I wondered. The news showed pictures of the housing in Ft. Lewis last week. A resident sent the pictures and a description. 

Then I saw the edge of the ice damage on my trip to Costco, Sunday. 

We lucked out here. We did have a 3 hour power outage a week ago. :msp_ohmy:


----------



## Metals406

Snow last night, new fallen stuff melted by 4am, then freezing rain. . . Now blizzard conditions. 

This Pacific flow is nutty!!


----------



## paccity

we had all that snow melt off with the heavy rain made for a mess around here. look's like the jet is going to split and go north and south. so you all in wash & state of jefferson should get some.


----------



## paccity

oh yea, no power all night because someone can't keep there car on a strait road. made pwr for 5 hr's till i ran out of propane. should have checked my tanks. you know what i'll be doing today.


----------



## Samlock

madhatte said:


> Finally got power back here sometime after midnight last night. This morning found my group had been conscripted for The Greater Good to make pretty the places where Powerful People might see. That leaves 1000+ miles of forest roads that are NOBODY'S priority to clear. Last two days pushed a saw for 8+ hours, looks like the next month will be more of the same -- that ice storm last week beat HELL outta our trees. My Real Job is sort of on hold until, oh, spring-ish. Kinda annoyed.



An ice storm. Haven't experienced one for awhile. The Falling Pictures thread shows that you've done a good job clearing the mess, madhatte!

I remember a peculiar ice storm when I was a kid. It fell on top of few feet thick snow. A prolonged cold snap followed right after. The snow had an ice cover hard as steel for weeks. You needed power tools to break it. The slopes were traps. If you walked anywhere near the edge, it'd suck you in and down you went until you hit something. It was a fine winter for the boys 10 years old. The hospitals were busy plastering the arms and legs. I knocked my forehead on a tree so hard my ear was bleeding. It didn't leave any permanent damage, though.

You know.

Where was I?

Oh yes. The Man Who Traveled from Kontiolahti to Valtimo as a dog. 

We drove behind the foreman's truck all the way, 2 hours it takes, wondering why he took a hound dog with him. The hunting dogs are sensitive. If men are just cutting and nobody will hunt with them, they'll become truly sad and end up killing someone's cattle. At the cabin the dog stepped out of the truck. He weighed well over 200 pounds and had a moustache. His name was Jukka. It was the side flaps of his fur hat, which looked like a pair of dog's ears through the back window of the truck. He chased the rabbit quite well, though, despite of his weight, but refused to mount the landlord's ##### in heat.

Sorry, mates. It's just been one of those days.


----------



## madhatte

I've sort of gotten over being annoyed by the politics of the situation and am just enjoying the work. I've got a crew of 3 from who-knows-which-office swamping behind me. Had one today where as soon as I lined up the gunning cut, some O-ganger comes out of the adjacent building and insists that I stop on account of "foreign dignitaries". The hell? I slapped a wedge in there to keep it sort-of-safe and flagged the crap out of the tree, and moved on to the next. Put that one down at the end of the day, because I sure wasn't comfortable leaving a wedge in a face overnight.


----------



## RandyMac

Now that would have been the time for a sideways tree.


----------



## HorseFaller

More frckin snow


---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=48.848287,-122.568614


----------



## slowp

Yet another new sparkplug for The Barbie Saw. I do not seem to be getting very good mileage out of them. :msp_mad:


----------



## HorseFaller

Burning slash piles sucks giant ones.


----------



## Gologit

*Let's try just one....*

Got to the woods this morning and sat in the pickup, drinking coffee, waiting for daylight, and listening to the wind blow. We're working the spur of a ridge and I think it's the only place I've seen where the wind blows from three different directions at once.

When it got light enough to pack in I could see that the wind was gusting 90 degrees to the lead and picking up speed as well. I don't have a wind gauge but watching my nose bag get blown off the tailgate gave me a pretty good guess. In a lot of places the wind will lay down at daylight, up here it just gets worse. I packed in to the strip just to be sure. It was worse. Hell with it...there'll be better days.

I was packing my stuff back in the pickup when the side rod came by. "Let's try just one" he says. "Let's not" was my reply.

So, for all you would-be timber fallers who want to come out here and try this game...I made no wages for the day and all expenses incurred by me were mine to pay. It's just the way things work.

Maybe tomorrow the wind won't blow.


----------



## DavdH

I did the same thing, cold wind too. I cleaned up a mess left from Wed. the boss came by and sent me packing said come back Monday, the difference is I get paid either way, I'm just out commuting expense and my time for the day. We are done skidding just need to finish hauling them. In the good ole' days we'd have been done weeks ago.


----------



## plasticweld

Spent the day bunching blow downs, I am on a lot that was hit with a wind storm last spring and I am doing clean up. Trees average about 20 inch dbh oak and hard maple. if they were standing. Huge stump wads that want to kill me when they are cut loose and settle back into the ground. The ground is so wet I can not skid to the landing so I am bunching just to the skid road so if it ever freezes or dries out I can get this stuff to the landing. Normally not something I would whine about, the guy I had working with me quite last week to go work on the pipe line in Pa so I am by myself cutting some pretty dangerous stuff, I am smack dab in the middle of now where the only good thing is that I do have cell service if I need to call for help ...560 trees to go


----------



## slowp

I went skiing and got sunburned. :msp_ohmy:


----------



## HorseFaller

Gologit said:


> Got to the woods this morning and sat in the pickup, drinking coffee, waiting for daylight, and listening to the wind blow. We're working the spur of a ridge and I think it's the only place I've seen where the wind blows from three different directions at once.
> 
> When it got light enough to pack in I could see that the wind was gusting 90 degrees to the lead and picking up speed as well. I don't have a wind gauge but watching my nose bag get blown off the tailgate gave me a pretty good guess. In a lot of places the wind will lay down at daylight, up here it just gets worse. I packed in to the strip just to be sure. It was worse. Hell with it...there'll be better days.
> 
> I was packing my stuff back in the pickup when the side rod came by. "Let's try just one" he says. "Let's not" was my reply.
> 
> So, for all you would-be timber fallers who want to come out here and try this game...I made no wages for the day and all expenses incurred by me were mine to pay. It's just the way things work.
> 
> Maybe tomorrow the wind won't blow.



I might be green but I already know not to tempt fate with wind. The boss tried to get me to cut one day when he found me setting chokers behind the skidder. He said I could just time it between gusts. I only smiled and nodded. I looked at the skidder operator and shook my head as the boss walked off. No fricken way no cutter gets paid enough to push his comfort zone. I guess though it does help to be weiry.


----------



## Samlock

Gologit said:


> So, for all you would-be timber fallers who want to come out here and try this game...I made no wages for the day and all expenses incurred by me were mine to pay. It's just the way things work.
> 
> Maybe tomorrow the wind won't blow.



It's just the way things work, indeed. You have no control over the elements, yet you'll pay the bills.

The hardest part for me has always been keeping it to myself. I mean, you can get mighty angry, throw things and do some loud yelling. It just won't help a bit. It'll take your strength, but won't help.

No pay for me either today. Woke up with flu. Moderate fever. Normally I wouldn't care, hard work will kill the viruses, but it's a bit cool weather, -20F, this morning. Not a good idea to bring a flu out there.

At least I didn't have to drive into the woods to figure it out. I stayed in bed.


----------



## RandyMac

Sam, bummer dude. LoL!
Do you use up much of the Suuri kirosanakirja ?


----------



## Samlock

No, Randy, not really. The elements have been gracious to me. Besides, I should know the focal vocabulary by heart. You see, from the bottom of heart, off the chest...


----------



## RandyMac

I have found that you can learn a great deal about a culture by it's invective and how it is used.
I do find it odd that certain phrases are in current use on our television, that not long ago, would have caused deadly force to be used.
So, Sam, you going out to thin the hittolainen.


----------



## Samlock

I went out to pick up the little lad from school. Although it's getting a bit warmer, it didn't feel right. I'll just stay inside for the rest of the day.

The foreign friends of ours have been shocked finding out that I am teaching the profanities to my little boy. And that I am, as a responsible father, actually expected and encouraged to do so. Well, you never ever hear him talking in a vulgar way...


----------



## RandyMac

You are a good man Sam, no matter what 2dogs says.


----------



## floyd

Yeah, that roundish yellow thing in the sky in the light.I like it.

I do not like sunburn



Using profanity can be a motivator. There are times when one must get pumped to get er done.

It is the part after where it hurts alot i don't like...kinda like sunburn.


----------



## slowp

I am trying to decipher the ski report for today. The problem? What are breezy conditions? Ski areas are quite good at understatement. Breezy conditions might mean 40 mph winds. It is hard to say. I am supposed to return today. The reasons I retired are feeling abused as are the knees. I'll swallow some Vitamin I and give it a go. The yellow orb, that is rarely seen this time of year, looks like it will make another appearance. 

We stopped in for a beer on the way down the hill, but the workers were dancing on the tables and told us we would have to chug it down in 10 minutes because the ski patrol would be along then to shoo us on down the hill.  So we had to go on down.


----------



## paccity

i know this is the whining tread but i'll take this nice weather, about 60f perfect working weather.


----------



## mile9socounty

Yesterday was a pretty nice day. The sun was out, blue sky all around and the morning frost didnt stay for long. We finished up our unit about 4pm as well. So all was good. Time to start cutting on nice steep ground. Madrone all around.


----------



## slowp

We have a hefty East Wind blowing. I'll look at the pass condition report. Sometimes, you can put their report together with the ski report, and come up with what really is going on. However, the way it looks here, I don't think the chairlift ride will be pleasant like it was yesterday.


----------



## Greystoke

Time to whine. Have had the flu all week  Worked Tuesday, which was a mistake and now I am paying for it. Takin four ibuprofin every four hours, in between bouts of horrible body aches, chills and cold sweats. Have not been this sick for a long time, and hopin I am better by Monday when I have to start a very big job. There, my whining is done, have a nice day everyone


----------



## Sport Faller

tarzanstree said:


> Time to whine. Have had the flu all week  Worked Tuesday, which was a mistake and now I am paying for it. Takin four ibuprofin every four hours, in between bouts of horrible body aches, chills and cold sweats. Have not been this sick for a long time, and hopin I am better by Monday when I have to start a very big job. There, my whining is done, have a nice day everyone



a few blasts of brown likker will have that fever packin down the road


----------



## Greystoke

bigskyjake said:


> a few blasts of brown likker will have that fever packin down the road



Been there, done that pard. When you get the flu on a logging camp in Alaska, all the old mossbacks come out with their "concoctions", which, the main ingredient is always whiskey. A good recipe for a long, miserable time...


----------



## madhatte

Dunno about that -- killed a few colds with bourbon and ginger ale. 

Meanwhile: time to cut my way into a sale unit. Harrumph.


----------



## Metals406

tarzanstree said:


> Time to whine. Have had the flu all week  Worked Tuesday, which was a mistake and now I am paying for it. Takin four ibuprofin every four hours, in between bouts of horrible body aches, chills and cold sweats. Have not been this sick for a long time, and hopin I am better by Monday when I have to start a very big job. There, my whining is done, have a nice day everyone



I was kinda hoping you'd be feelin' better today. 

Lounge around all day and crank the wood stove up! Drink that damn Emergen-C!! :msp_sneaky:


----------



## Metals406

madhatte said:


> Dunno about that -- killed a few colds with bourbon and ginger ale.
> 
> Meanwhile: time to cut my way into a sale unit. Harrumph.



Video or it isn't happening.


----------



## Greystoke

Metals406 said:


> I was kinda hoping you'd be feelin' better today.
> 
> Lounge around all day and crank the wood stove up! Drink that damn Emergen-C!! :msp_sneaky:



Okay all ready


----------



## wowzers

Moving from the 98 to a TMY 45 so I've been down since Wednesday.


----------



## Metals406

wowzers said:


> Moving from the 98 to a TMY 45 so I've been down since Wednesday.



They doing away with the 98?


----------



## wowzers

No we just have some longer work this year so we're going to the bigger machine.


----------



## bitzer

Haven't laid a tree out since Monday. Haven't gotten any logs to the landing since Monday either. Two loads sitting on the landing and the trucks can't get in. Winter never came this year and I'm hoping for it to dry up now. I doubt we will get any decent freeze now. Bull####. Also went out to cut yesterday morning and got a call an hour into my drive to the job from the forester. I'm shut down until the F'n landowner gets his property tax situation figured out. So now bull#### yocal government has stuck another turd in the punch bowl. Yee-haw! I'm getting the itch... bad. I need to kill some timber. Bull#### side jobs keep the money moving, but they are just that.... bull####.


----------



## Sport Faller

I'm sorry to hear that, Sammy, Jake M.D. is prescribing a 1/5 of brown likker (beer is like Luden's cough drops, it tastes good but it doesn't do ####) and also a 11th grade-esque proper hot tub poaching


----------



## madhatte

Metals406 said:


> Video or it isn't happening.



How timely: my stupid camera won't let me upload the video. It's nothing exciting, just a few minutes of opening a road, but I'm super annoyed that this damned technology is being a jerk.


----------



## RandyMac

madhatte said:


> How timely: my stupid camera won't let me upload the video. It's nothing exciting, just a few minutes of opening a road, but I'm super annoyed that this damned technology is being a jerk.



give it a pinch


----------



## madhatte

I'll dump bar oil on it instead.


----------



## slowp

Hit it with a hammer. A big hammer.


----------



## Steve NW WI

bitzer said:


> Haven't laid a tree out since Monday. Haven't gotten any logs to the landing since Monday either. Two loads sitting on the landing and the trucks can't get in. Winter never came this year and I'm hoping for it to dry up now. I doubt we will get any decent freeze now. Bull####. Also went out to cut yesterday morning and got a call an hour into my drive to the job from the forester. I'm shut down until the F'n landowner gets his property tax situation figured out. So now bull#### yocal government has stuck another turd in the punch bowl. Yee-haw! I'm getting the itch... bad. I need to kill some timber. Bull#### side jobs keep the money moving, but they are just that.... bull####.



Bitz, you need to get the heck (non-censored version of the word I wanted to use) out of southern WI and move north. We have frost, sometimes a bit of mud on top, but good frost, and an inch or two of skidding snow in the woods. Not much snow in the open though. Southern WI might as well be AR (not AK) this year. GO NORTH YOUNG MAN!


----------



## Samlock

madhatte said:


> How timely: my stupid camera won't let me upload the video. It's nothing exciting, just a few minutes of opening a road, but I'm super annoyed that this damned technology is being a jerk.



So, there'll be no video on madhatte whipping a flu out of his system with whiskey & ginger ale? Such a shame.

My old faithful Canon got tired. The mechanism opening the cover and pushing the lens out got stuck for some reason. That camera took the field circumstances in a beautiful way. It didn't care much about rain or frost. My wife wouldn't let me take the newer camera to the woods. Well, it dies in frost anyhow.

When it comes to drowning the viruses or other bugs into the booze, it'll work if you're playing it right. It's all about timing. You need to start medication as soon as the very first symptoms arrive. I'd say, when you've got a first hunch of the symptoms. If you already got the shivers and serious aches, it's just too late, curing with alcohol will make things worse. Any color will do, brown, white, red, yellow, black... you just need to take care there's enough volume around. If your spouse gives you a stink eye in the morning, you've probably had enough for the medical purpose.

I missed my window of opportunity with this flu, because I didn't have a drinking buddy. I hate drinking alone. I'm overly social, talkative and singative (is that a word?) person when getting pissed. I just need to go through this flu. Feels a lot better already. Expecting to get to work on Monday.


----------



## bitzer

Steve NW WI said:


> Bitz, you need to get the heck (non-censored version of the word I wanted to use) out of southern WI and move north. We have frost, sometimes a bit of mud on top, but good frost, and an inch or two of skidding snow in the woods. Not much snow in the open though. Southern WI might as well be AR (not AK) this year. GO NORTH YOUNG MAN!



Yeah I know. Its kind of how the chips fell. I was actually doing some excavting/hauling (while waiting for the politics to clear and get back to the woods) about 20 miles north of my house and there is 6 inches of frost. The job I'm currently working is 75 miles south of me. Thats damn near bear country. Extended forcast is looking like some below freezing temps for next week and a night or two in the teens so it might be game on again. The sun sure is getting hot these days though. All I know is I will be ending out the winter north next year. #### with no snow, break up might only be a few weeks and with any luck and some dry weather I could really be pounding away again!


----------



## madhatte

Samlock said:


> singative (is that a word?



It is now!


----------



## RandyMac

madhatte said:


> It is now!



yep and it was worth 3.4 million rep points


----------



## Samlock

I don't expect to get into Oxford Thesaurus, a rep is a nice to have, thanks. It seems to take 6 months for me to reload, but I'll shoot you back some of these days.


----------



## promac850

madhatte said:


> I'll dump bar oil on it instead.



Meh. Shoot it with a .308


----------



## HorseFaller

First off. Why is there a need for glass in the bottom half of an excavator door. Well there isn't in this one anymore. Second. I hate hydraulic cylinders. They always go when your way back somewhere.


----------



## mile9socounty

Well hell ladies and gents. The 8th was my 27th birthday. Got a phone call from my foreman at 1:30am. "Get your gear on, we have a fire in a fell and buck unit, 12 acres on 90% slope ground." Great says I, so I drag my butt into work in the wee hours of the darkness. Get everything loaded and start off down the road to the fire. We get on scene and talk with the watchman. I guess the day before the riggin crew had a warming fire. Thats no uncommon. The fire wasnt fully put out and over the night the wind caught it, pushing it into the fell and buck. Holy living hell folks. To cut trail through that mess was a fricking nightmare. At one point in time, we had 14ft of trees and limbs above us with a 6ft cut. Huff and Puff sent 2 rigging crews to help us, them boys did a damn fine job moving dirt and wood. But those boys didnt like sucking smoke. All said and done. Its trailed, out, and no one got fired over it. 

I still havent had a beer.


----------



## slowp

There was a fire down the road on Tuesday. I came back from town and it looked like every fire engine in the county was there. I guess the east winds we'd had for several days dried things out. It rained quite well yesterday. We went up skiing and waited in the bar for the predicted afternoon clearing--which it did after one beer. The snow was soggy, but it turned into an enjoyable afternoon.


----------



## Frank Savage

Hope this is not posted somewhere nearby in this forum, maybe someone already knows it, hopefuly not. Not sure where to place it, so here´s it, since there´s some sorrow in it, otherways, it may get this thread onto a lighter note:


*Teaching Math*

Teaching Math in 1950:

A logger sells a truckload of lumber for $100. His cost of production is 4/5 of the price. What is his profit?

Teaching Math in 1960:

A logger sells a truckload of lumber for $100. His cost of production is 4/5 of the price, or $80. What is his profit?

Teaching Math in 1970:

A logger exchanges a set "L" of lumber for a set "M" of money. The cardinality of set "M" is 100. Each element is worth one dollar. Make 100 dots representing the elements of the set "M." The set "C," the cost of production contains 20 fewer points than set "M." Represent the set "C" as subset of set "M" and answer the following question: What is the cardinality of the set "P" of profits?

Teaching Math in 1980:

A logger sells a truckload of lumber for $100. His cost of production is $80 and his profit is $20. Your assignment: Underline the number 20.

Teaching Math in 1990:

By cutting down beautiful forest trees, the logger makes $20. What do you think of this way of making a living? Topic for class participation after answering the question: How did the forest birds and squirrels "feel" as the logger cut down the trees? There are no wrong answers.

Teaching Math in 2002:

A logger sells a truckload of lumber for $100. His cost of production is $120. How does Arthur Andersen determine that his profit margin is $60?

Teaching Math in 2010:

El hachero vende un camion cargado de lena por $100. Su gasto de produccion es........


Teaching Maths 2017
أ المسجل تبيع حموله شاحنة من الخشب من اجل 100 دولار. صاحب تكلفة
الانتاج 80 من الثمن. ما هو الربح له؟ = 20

Teaching Maths 2020
记录器的售价为100美元的木材卡车。他的生产成本是120元。安达信是如何确定他的利润率是60元？


----------



## madhatte

*A Call For Data Integrity*

Please, please, please: if you ever, EVER collect data in any form of reproducible, standardized format, follow the written protocol to a "T". Someday, 50 or so years later, there may be somebody scratching their head wondering what the hell you were thinking, and doing their best to recreate long-gone conditions from badly-scrawled notes. Also, if you ever do data entry from old notes, take the time to know what the fields mean; that saves the same head-scratching sucker time, too. Yes, this is the meaning of "Confounded".


----------



## slowp

Data recorders are a good thing. They fix the problem of legible writing and will let the user know when a mistake has been made.


----------



## madhatte

Oof, they introduce their own problems, though. Not the least of which is data loss due to weather conditions and twitchy software. One contract I collected all my field data on Rite-In-The-Rain because the FDR's we were given had terrible screens, terrible battery life, and crashed every few minutes. It was better to hand-transcribe the field notes in the office, and hand in both digital and paper data at contract's end.


----------



## Jacob J.

mile9socounty said:


> Well hell ladies and gents. The 8th was my 27th birthday. Got a phone call from my foreman at 1:30am. "Get your gear on, we have a fire in a fell and buck unit, 12 acres on 90% slope ground."



Fighting fire on your birthday is about the best thing you can do. Especially when your birthday is in February.


----------



## wowzers

Finally got back to work after two weeks off. Thought I was going to go crazy after the second day.

However I managed to rip the bottom third of the leg of my rain pants off and the patches I put on my boots fell off before I ran the haywire to the bottom of the strip. Yeah having a slushy in your boots.


----------



## OregonSawyer

Frank Savage said:


> Teaching Math in 1990:
> 
> By cutting down beautiful forest trees, the logger makes $20. What do you think of this way of making a living? Topic for class participation after answering the question: How did the forest birds and squirrels "feel" as the logger cut down the trees? There are no wrong answers.
> 
> Teaching Math in 2002:
> 
> A logger sells a truckload of lumber for $100. His cost of production is $120. How does Arthur Andersen determine that his profit margin is $60?
> 
> Teaching Math in 2010:
> 
> El hachero vende un camion cargado de lena por $100. Su gasto de produccion es........
> 
> 
> Teaching Maths 2017
> أ المسجل تبيع حموله شاحنة من الخشب من اجل 100 دولار. صاحب تكلفة
> الانتاج 80 من الثمن. ما هو الربح له؟ = 20
> 
> Teaching Maths 2020
> 记录器的售价为100美元的木材卡车。他的生产成本是120元。安达信是如何确定他的利润率是60元？



Funny but none of my math problems look like that. Well some may think that they look like one of the last two I suppose...

More like this


----------



## Metals406

OregonSawyer said:


> Funny but none of my math problems look like that. Well some may think that they look like one of the last two I suppose...
> 
> More like this



Your math has made my brain stuff hurt, and caused my thinking sponge pain! . . Jerk! :msp_mad:



:jester:


----------



## OregonSawyer

If it's any consolation - it makes my brain hurt when I stare at it for hours on end too!


----------



## Erock

This is what pisses me off about math. Where did the R or the T or the C come from all of a sudden? They weren't there in the first place. My teachers always laughed at me cause i got so frustrated.


----------



## madhatte

Hey, all, guess what? The Owl thing is getting talked about again. No new draconian restrictions yet, but I smell something on the wind, and it ain't mom's home cooking.


----------



## slowp

madhatte said:


> Hey, all, guess what? The Owl thing is getting talked about again. No new draconian restrictions yet, but I smell something on the wind, and it ain't mom's home cooking.



Something about this?

A draft Environmental Impact Statement on experimental removal of barred owls from select areas
of the spotted owl’s range will be made available for public review and comment in early 2012.
A proposed revised critical habitat designation will be made available for public review and
comment in early 2012.
An economic analysis on the proposed revised critical habitat designation will be available for public
review and comment in April 2012.
A final revised critical habitat designation will be completed by November 15, 2012.

Perhaps it is all because of the Mayan Calendar?:eek2:


----------



## madhatte

slowp said:


> Perhaps it is all because of the Mayan Calendar?:eek2:



Makes as much sense as anything else I've heard.


----------



## Gologit

:monkey:


----------



## mile9socounty

I miss the good old fashion photos bashing on the spotted tree duck.


----------



## Rounder

####in' traffick jams....this only happens on days I'm headed home instead of the motel.

View attachment 224682


PS....The obscene fiber-pull......NOT my stump. Some hooker cutting his way to a guy-back.

View attachment 224683



Just trying to get home and the ice was melting off my ####ing beer...........Who do these guys think they are?.......


----------



## Joe46

In that second picture, looks like maybe you coulda taken them on left


----------



## Gologit

Yup...Rule # 1...do not get in the faller's way when they're headed home.

Rule # 2....memorize rule # 1


----------



## HorseFaller

Gologit said:


> Yup...Rule # 1...do not get in the faller's way when they're headed home.
> 
> Rule # 2....memorize rule # 1



Yep! Have had similar problems myself.


----------



## RandyMac

I'm not whinin', I am LMAO!

Two employees of this outfit Mad River Biologists are in our jail for Alleged embezzlement, burglary and criminal conspiracy. They are being held on $ONE MILLION bail. A third member of this party is being sought. I don't have their name yet, the two in-custody are McAllister and Levalley.


----------



## lfnh

The Spotted Owl bites back. Heck of news story on those two characters.
Crescent City California News, Sports, & Weather | The Triplicate

Any they need ? soap maybe, disenfectant, shoes ? 
Lose the key.


----------



## RandyMac

Those two are across the corridor from me, in a 6X10 foot cell, they will get two hours a day out of the little box. I wonder where that other guy is? Caymans?


----------



## lfnh

Caymans. The good life. Maybe Alaska. Get lost easy up there.

Wonder how much Spotted Owl surveys they did (supposedly) will be invalidated ?


----------



## floyd

Looks like just beyond those 3 seedlings on the left there's enough room to get by. Ditch is graded nice right there. Get 'er done!


----------



## slowp

Couldn't they make easier money growing herbs?


----------



## Samlock

....Now they are weeds in the Randy's garden instead.


----------



## HorseFaller

lfnh said:


> Caymans. The good life. Maybe Alaska. Get lost easy up there.
> 
> That's my plan for when the gov goes to pot. See ya all in the hills.
> 
> Wonder how much Spotted Owl surveys they did (supposedly) will be invalidated ?



Our next two jobs we are waiting on a spotted tree duck survey. The other one for the eagles. We are on a job now that we can't start till 7 and have to be done by 3 cause of the eagles nesting in the next unit over.


----------



## slowp

My back yard....
[video=youtube_share;WwLKEcxc1jc]http://youtu.be/WwLKEcxc1jc[/video]


----------



## floyd

That went by me sideways as rain. Lots if smaller branches on the road this am. All the big stuff came down in the ice few weeks ago.


----------



## lfnh

*Mad River*

Got some good reporters on that paper.
Looks like things got a lot more serious playing with Federal Tribal monies.
Website up in smoke.
Caymans or Mexico.

Update


----------



## Gologit

*Oregon Power Match bars*

Anybody been having trouble with them? I've run Oregon for years but lately I've noticed that their quality seems to be slipping. 

I bought two new 36" bars recently. The first one ran the rails down way faster than it should have and I went through two nose sprockets in a couple of months. I was spending most of my spare time dressing rails and replacing sprockets. I expect a certain amount of wear and tear but everything wore out much faster than I'm used to seeing.

I put the other new bar on and what happened then decided me...no more Oregon bars. I walked in about a quarter mile, the saw on my shoulder like always. When I started on the first tree I noticed I was having trouble sawing straight and matching my cuts. The saw felt "draggy" too, like the chain wasn't running true. It wasn't full daylight yet so I figured maybe it was just me and my old eyes and maybe not paying enough attention. Got the tree on the ground, left a gnawed looking stump, but I've done worse.

When I started to buck the log I could really feel the "dragging". I tried to put a long run in the log and the saw would not cut straight. I stopped, looked at the bar and the damn thing had a _bend_ in it. Pretty good one too. Not a sharp bend either like you'd get from pinching it...more of a long gentle bend...but enough to really make the bar useless.

I got to looking at it and the only thing I can figure is that walking in, with the saw on my shoulder, caused the weight of the powerhead to bend the bar. I carry the powerhead quite a ways back...it seems to balance better for me. I've never had a bar bend like that from just carrying it. 

I've torn up a few bars (okay, more than a few) from hangups, drops, runaways, and all the usual stuff that happens but I've never had one do what that one did.

So, two new bars, one with rails about as tough as a Pepsi can, the other with a big curve in it that never cut any wood.

Anybody else having trouble with the long Oregon bars or did I just get a couple of lemons?


----------



## HorseFaller

Gologit said:


> Anybody been having trouble with them? I've run Oregon for years but lately I've noticed that their quality seems to be slipping.
> 
> I bought two new 36" bars recently. The first one ran the rails down way faster than it should have and I went through two nose sprockets in a couple of months. I was spending most of my spare time dressing rails and replacing sprockets. I expect a certain amount of wear and tear but everything wore out much faster than I'm used to seeing.
> 
> I put the other new bar on and what happened then decided me...no more Oregon bars. I walked in about a quarter mile, the saw on my shoulder like always. When I started on the first tree I noticed I was having trouble sawing straight and matching my cuts. The saw felt "draggy" too, like the chain wasn't running true. It wasn't full daylight yet so I figured maybe it was just me and my old eyes and maybe not paying enough attention. Got the tree on the ground, left a gnawed looking stump, but I've done worse.
> 
> When I started to buck the log I could really feel the "dragging". I tried to put a long run in the log and the saw would not cut straight. I stopped, looked at the bar and the damn thing had a _bend_ in it. Pretty good one too. Not a sharp bend either like you'd get from pinching it...more of a long gentle bend...but enough to really make the bar useless.
> 
> I got to looking at it and the only thing I can figure is that walking in, with the saw on my shoulder, caused the weight of the powerhead to bend the bar. I carry the powerhead quite a ways back...it seems to balance better for me. I've never had a bar bend like that from just carrying it.
> 
> I've torn up a few bars (okay, more than a few) from hangups, drops, runaways, and all the usual stuff that happens but I've never had one do what that one did.
> 
> So, two new bars, one with rails about as tough as a Pepsi can, the other with a big curve in it that never cut any wood.
> 
> Anybody else having trouble with the long Oregon bars or did I just get a couple of lemons?



Have not bought a new Oregon bar in two years. But this sounds like, hopefully just some lemons. I have been wondering about the shoulder bend with my reduced weight i just got, but i pack mine with the dawgs close to my shoulder more. Food for thought though.


----------



## paccity

is it the one with this style paint? the older ones like a couplle years old i don't have any problems with. this one i just got and havn't made but a dozen cuts with. so i don't know if they have gotten cheap or not.


----------



## Gologit

paccity said:


> is it the one with this style paint? the older ones like a couplle years old i don't have any problems with. this one i just got and havn't made but a dozen cuts with. so i don't know if they have gotten cheap or not.



Yup. Same bar. I hope you have better luck with yours than I did. I'll give Oregon a call first chance I get but I think I already know what they'll say. 

I liked Oregon stuff and I always pretty much knew what to expect out of their stuff as far as wear goes. Now? Dunno.

Time for Stihl bars again.


And after looking at your workbench I feel a lot better about mine. LOLOL


----------



## Jacob J.

Gologit said:


> Yup. Same bar. I hope you have better luck with yours than I did. I'll give Oregon a call first chance I get but I think I already know what they'll say.
> 
> I liked Oregon stuff and I always pretty much knew what to expect out of their stuff as far as wear goes. Now? Dunno.
> 
> Time for Stihl bars again.
> 
> 
> And after looking at your workbench I feel a lot better about mine. LOLOL



I haven't had any luck at all with those new-style Oregon bars. They have to be made in China or something. I bought a 28" and the 
tip blew out after about 20 minutes of cutting the first time. I bought a new tip and the second one made it two weeks. 

The Stihl bars seem to be holding up fine.


----------



## forestryworks

Picked up a new Stihl Light bar. See how it goes. I may head back to Stihl bars as well.


----------



## RandyMac

lfnh said:


> Got some good reporters on that paper.
> Looks like things got a lot more serious playing with Federal Tribal monies.
> Website up in smoke.
> Caymans or Mexico.
> 
> Update



Yeah, that website died just after I posted it.

Yep, better off growin' the herb, green dope is kinda ignored, at any rate it is a book and release, no bail needed.

I wish I could tell you what I know. Let's put it this way, in jail there is no expectation of privacy, I can't reveal the scope of our surveillance.


----------



## paccity

Gologit said:


> Yup. Same bar. I hope you have better luck with yours than I did. I'll give Oregon a call first chance I get but I think I already know what they'll say.
> 
> I liked Oregon stuff and I always pretty much knew what to expect out of their stuff as far as wear goes. Now? Dunno.
> 
> Time for Stihl bars again.
> 
> 
> And after looking at your workbench I feel a lot better about mine. LOLOL



you sayin my bench is filthy? ........................................... your right.


----------



## coastalfaller

Gologit said:


> Anybody been having trouble with them? I've run Oregon for years but lately I've noticed that their quality seems to be slipping.
> 
> I bought two new 36" bars recently. The first one ran the rails down way faster than it should have and I went through two nose sprockets in a couple of months. I was spending most of my spare time dressing rails and replacing sprockets. I expect a certain amount of wear and tear but everything wore out much faster than I'm used to seeing.
> 
> I put the other new bar on and what happened then decided me...no more Oregon bars. I walked in about a quarter mile, the saw on my shoulder like always. When I started on the first tree I noticed I was having trouble sawing straight and matching my cuts. The saw felt "draggy" too, like the chain wasn't running true. It wasn't full daylight yet so I figured maybe it was just me and my old eyes and maybe not paying enough attention. Got the tree on the ground, left a gnawed looking stump, but I've done worse.
> 
> When I started to buck the log I could really feel the "dragging". I tried to put a long run in the log and the saw would not cut straight. I stopped, looked at the bar and the damn thing had a _bend_ in it. Pretty good one too. Not a sharp bend either like you'd get from pinching it...more of a long gentle bend...but enough to really make the bar useless.
> 
> I got to looking at it and the only thing I can figure is that walking in, with the saw on my shoulder, caused the weight of the powerhead to bend the bar. I carry the powerhead quite a ways back...it seems to balance better for me. I've never had a bar bend like that from just carrying it.
> 
> I've torn up a few bars (okay, more than a few) from hangups, drops, runaways, and all the usual stuff that happens but I've never had one do what that one did.
> 
> So, two new bars, one with rails about as tough as a Pepsi can, the other with a big curve in it that never cut any wood.
> 
> Anybody else having trouble with the long Oregon bars or did I just get a couple of lemons?



Same here, Bob, they were wearing out in no time. Switched to Tsumura bars, been happy ever since again!


----------



## Samlock

RandyMac said:


> Yeah, that website died just after I posted it.
> 
> Yep, better off growin' the herb, green dope is kinda ignored, at any rate it is a book and release, no bail needed.
> 
> I wish I could tell you what I know. Let's put it this way, in jail there is no expectation of privacy, I can't reveal the scope of our surveillance.



You just keep your mouth shut, Randy. That'll make a hell of a material for the book you'll write when retired.


----------



## bitzer

Bob- I am averaging about tip a month. The bar is holding up, but I'll bet it was hanging in the saw shop for years. I would guess I am one of very few that buy anything longer than 20" around here. I put a new tip on about two weeks ago and its already wearing out pretty quickly. Its too bad because I have only ever run oregon and stihl bars. They did a bang up paint job on my 32"er though. I've never seen paint wear so long before.


----------



## slowp

My fingers are getting sore!! I'm going along on the 6 point hardhat restoration project. I'm not too smart at such thing so it took a lot of pondering, but I think this will work. I thought I had things backwards but I don't. I think....:msp_confused: I may get it finished if I don't stab myself too many times.






View attachment 226759


----------



## madhatte

'Zat awl you got?

(yuk yuk)


----------



## Gologit

It's awl in a days work. Okay, I'll be quiet...'specially since I was the one who sent her that project.


----------



## Sport Faller

Awl's well that ends well


----------



## Joe46

8,000 comedians looking for work and you guys are trying to be funny:hmm3grin2orange: That's awl I got to say!


----------



## HorseFaller

What it's doing now and what I had to deal with this morning. 


---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=48.978401,-122.200491


----------



## slowp

I'm awlmost done with the awl work. My awl broke down for a while. Of course awl I had was one more strap. It's awl rethreaded and I'll giver 'er awl I got. :msp_biggrin:


----------



## Metals406

HorseFaller said:


> What it's doing now and what I had to deal with this morning.
> 
> 
> ---
> I am here: Google Maps



It sucks when you roll a track off! Specially when the weather is chitty.


----------



## slowp

I'm awl messed up. :bang: So, I'm ripping it awl out. I just ordered some proper sized webbing. 

Webbing from Oregon. That's a good one.


----------



## lfnh

RandyMac said:


> Yeah, that website died just after I posted it.
> 
> Yep, better off growin' the herb, green dope is kinda ignored, at any rate it is a book and release, no bail needed.
> 
> I wish I could tell you what I know. Let's put it this way, in jail there is no expectation of privacy, I can't reveal the scope of our surveillance.



Sure missed a "golden" opportunity for a $25/hr job conducting Spotted Owl Field Surveys. Just needed some tires and brakes for the truck, couple of floor mats and an ipod or two. Wonder how they could be reached at this late date, maybe they have some openings for the Summer/Fall 2012 season.
Any tips would appreciated. 

Job Posting







View attachment 226815


----------



## Gologit

Check with RandyMac. I'm pretty sure he knows where to find a couple of the Mad River guys.


----------



## lfnh

The Slugologist interview didn't turn out so good. They said i could probly sing better than count past 99. Re-apply next season - they may have some culvert openings.


----------



## HorseFaller

Heading home today

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r5QxGcs1Hbs


----------



## paccity

go down to the shop to work for a few hours come out and a couple inches of snow. if it freezes hard to nite so much for a early start over the coastrange. not so much worried about me as all the idiots that don't know how too drive , letalong with any slick roads. "awl" well.


----------



## slowp

The new webbing is coming from _The Rainshed _in Corvallis. That place will make you drool heavily if you are interested in outdoor fabrics and notions.


----------



## HorseFaller

Holy balls!! Just went and flagged the next job. What a wet, brushy, small wood, ####e hole. This is going to suck.


----------



## logbutcher

WTF: "NOTIONS" ?????????????????????????????????????????:msp_confused:


----------



## madhatte

2300 posts in 8 years on this board and you still want to be a pest and a troll? Don't you have anything better to do with your time?


----------



## Gologit

Apparently not.


----------



## forestryworks

Well, trying to find an 046 tank is like trying to find beer in church.


----------



## slowp

I went up skiing. The weather was the usual blustery snowing, blowing, suckerhole, repeat. We went up to the tippy top, and I had an impressive fall. I am relieved that I finally tested the release on my bindings. They work as designed. 

Here's a picture taken from the highway. I think we are one of the snowiest places in the country. In my younger days, I would ski the steep run just to the right of the chairlift. I came down it many a time head first, sliding on my back, thumping into the moguls. 





View attachment 227025


----------



## madhatte

I really want to smack a bunch of vendors right about now.


----------



## Rounder

A faller cuts a non-merch tree, in the way of the lay, in the cooridor, escape route, *contractual requirement (any tree down to a 7 inch DBH).....*etc. Hooker hooks it, yarder operator counts it (getting a piece count incentive).

Who's at fault?? The faller! Dumb faller shouldn't have cut the tree in the first place!

Going to try not to kill anyone this weekend.


----------



## Joe46

Could said faller be a member on this site???????:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Rounder

Joe46 said:


> Could said faller be a member on this site???????:hmm3grin2orange:



Said faller would indeed be this dummy.


----------



## funky sawman

should be pulp pulp wood ehh?


----------



## HorseFaller

Well walked of the job today. Officially unemployed now. Couldn't take the lies and not being payed. Plus the withholding as the boss should and not paying it in. Enough was enough.


----------



## lfnh

HorseFaller said:


> Well walked of the job today. Officially unemployed now. Couldn't take the lies and not being payed. Plus the withholding as the boss should and not paying it in. Enough was enough.



Withholding is evidence of hrs worked. Call state emloyment file a complaint. Your costs to get payed are covered. Speaking from experience, just a call to "former" employer with reference to state statues got 6 weeks of back pay in 24 hours. Only time in 50 yrs. My mistake for giving him benefit of doubt.


----------



## HorseFaller

It's been done already. Two former employees got there back pay I got mine. The other guy that quit with me has not yet. Him just saying he would meet us Friday(our usual pay day) at four to give us our checks then not showing or answering his phone all weekend was the final straw. He was not happy when he showed on the landing this morning and we were not working and left as soon as we got our checks.


----------



## Gologit

HorseFaller said:


> It's been done already. Two former employees got there back pay I got mine. The other guy that quit with me has not yet. Him just saying he would meet us Friday(our usual pay day) at four to give us our checks then not showing or answering his phone all weekend was the final straw. He was not happy when he showed on the landing this morning and we were not working and left as soon as we got our checks.



Sometimes that's what it takes. A good crew doesn't cost you money, a good crew _makes_ you money. If your ex boss doesn't see that he's not only cheap, he's dumb.


----------



## HorseFaller

Gologit thanks


---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=48.916341,-122.121190


----------



## Gologit

Haywire said:


> I'm so cheap, I looked for a half an hour for a bar nut that fell off in the brush somewhere today. Nothin'!



No point in even looking. When stuff like that hits the ground it burrows in and hides.


----------



## RandyMac

going to be rough on the coast

National Weather Service - NWS Portland


----------



## slowp

We are in the Pink. No snow yet but very blustery.


----------



## paccity

just got pwr back. see how long it lasts.


----------



## madhatte

Picked up a couple more old Homelites yesterday out in eastern Pierce County, and decided to take the scenic route home. Bonney Lake, Buckley, Kapowsin... Hard to believe, but the east side of the county got hit a good deal harder by the ice storm than the Sound side did. Then the wind kicked up. I'm guessing there's a lot of folks out of power east of here.


----------



## RandyMac

29.62 and falling, the best is yet to come. Wind at 43, gusts to 51.


----------



## slowp

28.29 here. No pink stuff yet and the wind has died down. Raining of course.


----------



## Gologit

7-Day Forecast for Latitude 39.23°N and Longitude 121.08°W (Elev. 2598 ft)


Looks like we won't be going back to the woods for a few days.


----------



## branchbuzzer

Gologit said:


> 7-Day Forecast for Latitude 39.23°N and Longitude 121.08°W (Elev. 2598 ft)
> 
> 
> Looks like we won't be going back to the woods for a few days.



Meh, that forecast doesn't look too bad.

Noah





:biggrin:


----------



## Gologit

branchbuzzer said:


> Meh, that forecast doesn't look too bad.
> 
> Noah
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:



LOL...Maybe I ought to start gathering animals two by two? I shouldn't complain...we needed this storm.


----------



## slowp

Well, our 7 day forecast can be summed up: Rain and Snow likely. 

I will make a batch of salsa. Bah.


----------



## paccity

the spring sogg is on. allwell.


----------



## RandyMac

yep, cold, wet and breezy.


----------



## mile9socounty

Its so windy!!!!


----------



## slowp

mile9socounty said:


> Its so windy!!!!



And Rainy! The satellite picture is very colorful this morning.


----------



## paccity

yup , they just keep rollin in.


----------



## Gologit

Same down here. We're looking at more rain into the week-end and maybe some snow at our place. We're about 2000 MSL and so far all we are is wet.

LOL..Two weeks ago everybody was starting to talk about drought and water shortages...now they're worried about flash floods and mud slides.

One thing for sure...any kind of serious logging is a month or more away now. Everything I had going is either mudded out or under three feet of snow. Time to practice being retired again.


http://forecast.weather.gov/MapClic...STO&textField1=39.2192&textField2=-121.06&e=0


----------



## slowp

I have had a productive morning. I have peeled and chopped and now have a big pot of salsa reducing away. I should be whining from chopping up the onions, but they weren't too bad today. No jalepenos in the eyes either. 

That can hurt!:msp_ohmy:


----------



## HorseFaller

Second week of waiting to get paid by my ex employer. Starting to fume and think nasty dirty thoughts of revenge.


----------



## Rounder

Had to go to the annual first aid/cpr refresher this morning.....which gave me time to go shopping for a better shovel this afternoon......cuz I gotta cut lodgepole that are buried in 3 feet of nice heavy wet snow tomorow.....12" stumps by God! 

Kind of spendy little trees with day pay and all.......


----------



## RandyMac

Heavy rain day, 1.5" so far, betting on two+ by midnight. Pretty soon I can quit talking about being a foot and a half behind.


----------



## Metals406

RandyMac said:


> Heavy rain day, 1.5" so far, betting on two+ by midnight. Pretty soon I can quit talking about being a foot and a half behind.



Our weather guessers are saying y'all are gonna share all that water you're getting. :msp_sneaky:


----------



## Rounder

Metals406 said:


> Our weather guessers are saying y'all are gonna share all that water you're getting. :msp_sneaky:



Yeah, looks like the Darby show's gonna get Spring broke up and my little strippy-poo will have an extra foot of the white #### in the morning.

Wanna come shovel for me Nate? I'll let you trip one.....if you do a really good job:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Metals406

mtsamloggit said:


> Yeah, looks like the Darby show's gonna get Spring broke up and my little strippy-poo will have an extra foot of the white #### in the morning.
> 
> Wanna come shovel for me Nate? I'll let you trip one.....if you do a really good job:hmm3grin2orange:



Sorry dude, I forgot to renew my shovel certification, or I would for sure. :hmm3grin2orange:



That's one thing I never got about logging up here, when it's 3' deep, roll-up until after breakup for Christ's sake. . . There ain't no production in deep snow and steeps.


----------



## Rounder

Metals406 said:


> Sorry dude, I forgot to renew my shovel certification, or I would for sure. :hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> 
> 
> That's one thing I never got about logging up here, when it's 3' deep, roll-up until after breakup for Christ's sake. . . There ain't no production in deep snow and steeps.



It's a little game we play. Big boss likes to try and push till we break......which hasn't happened yet and sure as #### never will. His dime.


----------



## Gologit

mtsamloggit said:


> It's a little game we play. Big boss likes to try and push till we break......which hasn't happened yet and sure as #### never will. His dime.



Sounds familiar.


----------



## redprospector

HorseFaller said:


> Second week of waiting to get paid by my ex employer. Starting to fume and think nasty dirty thoughts of revenge.



In my experience, most guy's like your "ex employer" are pissing your paycheck away in some bar, being a big shot. If you can figure out which bar........call him on it in front of the folks he's "big shotting" too, and generally by the third time you do it you'll get paid just to get rid of you.

Andy


----------



## Metals406

redprospector said:


> In my experience, most guy's like your "ex employer" are pissing your paycheck away in some bar, being a big shot. If you can figure out which bar........call him on it in front of the folks he's "big shotting" too, and generally by the third time you do it you'll get paid just to get rid of you.
> 
> Andy



Sounds like you've had to do that once or twice Andy! 

Haven't seen ya around much, howz things?


----------



## redprospector

Metals406 said:


> Sounds like you've had to do that once or twice Andy!
> 
> Haven't seen ya around much, howz things?



Haha, yeah we seem to have our fair share of big shots around here. 

I've been busier than a cat coverin' up crap on a tin roof. Things are good. 

Aw shoot! This is "The Whining Thread". 
I ment to say that things are bad, real bad. 

Andy


----------



## RandyMac

I got the pay song and dance before, when the ass finally owned up that he wouldn't pay, we went up to the site and dumped about 10 snags on the road.


----------



## mile9socounty

slowp said:


> And Rainy! The satellite picture is very colorful this morning.



It was a very soggy day. If I let my saw idle or run it at a low RPM. I could hear the rain drops bouncing off of my tin lid. 

The weather guesser's out of Medford were wrong about getting rain Monday in Hugo. We were snowed out Tuesday. They were wrong about the rain Wednesday in Hugo. See the pattern? So yesterday I thought I would chance it, they were wrong and it didn't rain on us. Bad idea. By 1700 I felt like a drown dog, looked like one too. So I figured it pull out the scuba suit today. Perfect day to break in my new tin pants. (Someone stole my old tin pants out of my truck on the 4th. Didn't take anything else.)


----------



## madhatte

mile9socounty said:


> Someone stole my old tin pants out of my truck on the 4th. Didn't take anything else.



That certainly limits the suspects, by oh, 99% of the population.


----------



## mile9socounty

madhatte said:


> That certainly limits the suspects, by oh, 99% of the population.



Not really. Not with the job market not doing to well. But if I ever see someone with them on. It will have the distinct "chew ring" in the rear left pocket, the right side is stretched out from my wedges. Honestly I think it was one of the 4 tweekers that walk past my truck daily.


----------



## RandyMac

weather guessers indeed, we are going through the "eye" of the comma storm and have 50mph winds. That fact dawned on the NWS to issue a high wind advisory two hours into it. The Sat cams saw this coming this morning.


The National Weather Service in Eureka has issued a Wind
Advisory... which is in effect until 11 PM this evening.

* What... winds of 20 to 30 mph with gusts locally to 50 mph as a
deepening low moves across NW California. Highest winds will be
across del Norte County.

* When... highest winds are expected this evening from around 6pm
to 11pm.

* Where... the main core of the winds will be from Trinidad Head
northward... with the highest winds expected in Del Norte County.


----------



## slowp

I went skiing and hit my elbow on the chairlift arm rest...owie.

But, the sun was making intermittant appearances between wind and flurries!!:msp_ohmy:


----------



## Metals406

It's snowing 50 cent piece sized flakes right now, and it's 36° outside. :msp_sneaky:


----------



## slowp

Metals406 said:


> It's snowing 50 cent piece sized flakes right now, and it's 36° outside. :msp_sneaky:



Be sure and wear a hardhat if you go out in that. It snowed here this morning, but now is suckerholing--there are interspersed cloud failures.


----------



## rodeo

Slowp. What's your salsa recipe and how do you make it?


----------



## Rounder

rodeo said:


> Slowp. What's your salsa recipe and how do you make it?



For God's Sake Man.......Never do know where you're gonna pop up!


----------



## rodeo

Hi Sam. Spent the day dropping a bunch of fir and larch for my neighbor. He's clearing a space for a round pen and tack shed. I told him that horses are stupid and he's a moron, but whatever. Anyway, he gave me a bunch of canned tomatoes and about 10 lbs. of onions hence the salsa question. Work should be cranking up here in a few weeks for us. In the meantime, I'm gonna try to get a wood shed thrown up. Have a covered porch that holds enough for the winter but then you aint got a porch. 
Heard you bought super g's grinder. Nicely done. I'm jealous. By the way, if you know anyone selling a 440/460 let me know. 

Speaking of never knowing where I'm gonna pop up, I stopped by L dawgs place a few weeks ago and hung out with him and habs. It was good to check in. Need to drop in and see you and J one of these weekends. Say hi for me (hi J). 

Got the beta for fishing the Flathead river from Paradise to T Falls from my neighbor. Bass and Pike for all. I know you're a trout snob but the occasional bass and pike fry is a damn good thing. 

I'll be in touch.


----------



## Rounder

Right arm. Couple nice freshly rebuilt/ported 44's at Stevey J's shop down south. Might be worth a look. Shan still has new ones in stock out at 3W. 

Take care pard-


----------



## RandyMac

Had a bright sunny day here, not all that warm, mid 40s, kinda breezy, got froze out at the beach, made my nose run.


----------



## Steve NW WI

March GTGs in WI should cause frostbite, not sunburn! Mah neck is even redder than normal.


----------



## RandyMac

Hey 2dogs, we got a whopper front coming in, we are going to catch the tail end, but you will be dead centered.

National Weather Service Eureka - Satellite Page


----------



## slowp

Na Haaa! This is from the KOMO forecast. You Collyfonians are welcome.

_After three weeks of cold and wet conditions in Western Washington, the weather will calm down starting this Friday. The storm track will sink into California, leaving our area without additional storms. _


----------



## Metals406

Spring officially starts today, and it would be awesome to get out of this wet Pacific weather pattern we've been in.:msp_thumbup:


----------



## Joe46

Metals406 said:


> Spring officially starts today, and it would be awesome to get out of this wet Pacific weather pattern we've been in.:msp_thumbup:



Good luck with that one:hmm3grin2orange: It appears more junk is headed your way. We're actually in a little sun at the moment with just real high clouds. 28 here this morning.


----------



## Metals406

Joe46 said:


> Good luck with that one:hmm3grin2orange: It appears more junk is headed your way. We're actually in a little sun at the moment with just real high clouds. 28 here this morning.



Yeah, chance of junk for the next 7 days. . . I'm hopeful after that though.


----------



## Samlock




----------



## Metals406

Samlock said:


>



That's fuuunnnny right there!


----------



## Sport Faller

Haywire said:


> Yeah, I was hoping I was done with these for the year.



Hey, I'm calling Lord Humongus from Mad Max and telling him you stole his motorbike tires....... you're ####ed


----------



## 2dogs

RandyMac said:


> Hey 2dogs, we got a whopper front coming in, we are going to catch the tail end, but you will be dead centered.
> 
> National Weather Service Eureka - Satellite Page



The weather prediction for the next 10 days is nothing worse than clouds. At least so far.


----------



## Gologit

We're having our entire winter...in March.


----------



## Joe46

Don't know the rest of the month holds, but as of Friday we were 6" above normal rainfall for the month in the Seattle area. It really has seemed more like January than March.


----------



## greendohn

:msp_angry::msp_scared: I HATE PLUMMING :msp_scared:


----------



## madhatte

I'm only just now getting back to marking one of my sales. Turns out, after I busted my arm last year, my seasonal crew basically quit marking. They left on the first of October. Each day I'm out I mark 3 to 5 times by myself what my crew of three did in the ENTIRE MONTH OF SEPTEMBER. I wanna kick each of them in the shins, twice, and make them do the whole month over without pay.


----------



## paccity

Haywire said:


> Yeah, I was hoping I was done with these for the year.



had a set of toughs for my klx650r . powder rides are a hoot.


----------



## paccity

little dusting this morn. another two days of crap. sometimes i forget that we get beet up sometimes in the spring. no drought excuses this year.


----------



## Rounder

10 fresh inches on the block today.


----------



## Rounder

Haywire said:


> Hey Sam, where are you working? Guess we got lucky, only 4" or so up here, pretty much gone in the valley already.



Ambrose Drainage, sapphire side of the bitterroot valley outside of Stevensville. A real snow hole where you'd least expect it!


----------



## redprospector

You guy's up north aren't the only ones getting it. We haven't got enough to brag about yet (3 or 4 inches), but it's enough to be a pain in the butt. Supposed to keep snowing through tomorrow here, we'll see what it turns out to be.

Andy


----------



## madhatte

Just realizing how woefully inadequate some of the GIS data I use are for, well, really, anything at all.


----------



## HorseFaller

madhatte said:


> I'm only just now getting back to marking one of my sales. Turns out, after I busted my arm last year, my seasonal crew basically quit marking. They left on the first of October. Each day I'm out I mark 3 to 5 times by myself what my crew of three did in the ENTIRE MONTH OF SEPTEMBER. I wanna kick each of them in the shins, twice, and make them do the whole month over without pay.



You talking marking cut boundaries you are going to cut. Or marking the new sales all together.


----------



## Gologit

madhatte said:


> I'm only just now getting back to marking one of my sales. Turns out, after I busted my arm last year, my seasonal crew basically quit marking. They left on the first of October. Each day I'm out I mark 3 to 5 times by myself what my crew of three did in the ENTIRE MONTH OF SEPTEMBER. I wanna kick each of them in the shins, twice, and make them do the whole month over without pay.



There's a retired forester living in Randle who has plenty of marking experience. Maybe she'd like a part time job.


----------



## madhatte

HorseFaller said:


> You talking marking cut boundaries you are going to cut. Or marking the new sales all together.



Talkin' about individual trees -- on this sale, all marked trees are to be cut. 



Gologit said:


> There's a retired forester living in Randle who has plenty of marking experience. Maybe she'd like a part time job.



Dunno if she'd know what to do with our "Non-Secret" paint. The blue looks the same, but it doesn't glow in the dark!


----------



## slowp

I'd be slow. And I would want the Used Dog to pack paint. Paint is heavy. And gas money. And....

Funny, we carpool to the ski hill from the FS office where I used to work. They have a big parking lot that isn't used much. My former boss came by and asked if he could hire me back to----mark trees. It seems to be the job nobody wants to do. 

Skiing has been very good.


----------



## madhatte

slowp said:


> My former boss came by and asked if he could hire me back to----mark trees. It seems to be the job nobody wants to do.



Arggh. That's so true. I actually like marking -- I like to come back later and see how closely the residual stand resembles the picture in my head -- but it takes so damned much time! There's so much ELSE to do that it's hard to get motivated to really dedicate the attention marking deserves. Still, I do get a big ol' swell of pride when a finished sale looks just how I want it to. I guess what I really want is more hours in the day and more days in the year. I like doing this stuff or I wouldn't be doing it.


----------



## slowp

Snow depth at White Pass.:coffee:

_122" Base Area / 199" Summit_


----------



## Jacob J.

Gologit said:


> We're having our entire winter...in March.



Thank you Al Gore.


----------



## paccity

snow on the ground. should be a nice drive over the coast range.


----------



## Sport Faller

I got a whine, last night the neighbor's ####### cat got into the barn (tracks in the fresh snow plain as day) and scared the #### out of the rabbits (they were still freaked out when I went it this morning) and one of my kits (and sure as hell it was my wife's favorite one and one I was going to keep for breeding stock) got drug out of the nest and froze to death :msp_mad:


----------



## Metals406

bigskyjake said:


> I got a whine, last night the neighbor's ####### cat got into the barn (tracks in the fresh snow plain as day) and scared the #### out of the rabbits (they were still freaked out when I went it this morning) and one of my kits (and sure as hell it was my wife's favorite one and one I was going to keep for breeding stock) got drug out of the nest and froze to death :msp_mad:



We had 75 head when I was ten. . . Raising rabbits can be very frustrating. There's a lot of rabbit poop to clean up too. 

When you get off work, you should run your 66 handle by Rod's place, he's on Hawthorn off of Two Mile.


----------



## RandyMac

Still cold, wet and breezy. Set a rainfall record yesterday.


----------



## Sport Faller

Metals406 said:


> We had 75 head when I was ten. . . Raising rabbits can be very frustrating. There's a lot of rabbit poop to clean up too.
> 
> When you get off work, you should run your 66 handle by Rod's place, he's on Hawthorn off of Two Mile.



I got's stuff to do right after work but prolly tomorrow


----------



## Metals406

RandyMac said:


> Still cold, wet and breezy. Set a rainfall record yesterday.



You can quit sharing anytime Randy. . . We're plenty soaked as is.


----------



## Sport Faller

Metals406 said:


> You can quit sharing anytime Randy. . . We're plenty soaked as is.



I know, it's supposed to be 50 damn degrees tomorrow and throught he weekend, fat chance of that now, and I got another litter due tomorrow and now they'll prolly all freeze to death or be born out on the wire or some other unlucky assed thing

I'm gonna take the whining thread to a whole new level :biggrin:


In good news, we're headed to town to get another buck tonight so hopefully he works out, pictures look damn good and the price is right


----------



## HorseFaller

So spotted my ex boss who still owes me money. The peice of crap ran and hid. But I still seen where he has been hiding. It's on


----------



## Sport Faller

HorseFaller said:


> So spotted my ex boss who still owes me money. The peice of crap ran and hid. But I still seen where he has been hiding. It's on



don't go to jail


----------



## OregonSawyer

Yesterday the forecast said something to the effect of "traces of snow in elevations above 1000 ft." We are at 500 ft and got a reported 7 inches overnight/morning. Might be the most snow I've ever seen in the valley (granted I'm only 26). I'm not whining too much but this is typically where weather reports go :biggrin: I just used this time to work on the little diesel commuter since I wrapped up finals yesterday. Although, I was supposed to go out in the brush today.... Maybe tomorrow - Gotta try out the new Hoffman Pac Calks. I heard that they are claiming there is 6 ft of snow on the santiam pass hwy (which is now closed due to a slide).


----------



## slowp

Wow. We just got a skiff of snow overnight. Had a dry spell most of the day. I was working in the uninsulated, concrete floor shop and got cold feet so came in. It is now trying to snow here. 

A wood stove is a good thing.


----------



## Rounder

Metals406 said:


> You can quit sharing anytime Randy. . . We're plenty soaked as is.



The plow crew's show didn't go great today....no where to put the stuff. Mostly just made the road worse than it was. Find out tonight if they shut it down for a couple weeks. Chest deep in the strip today......not overly productive.


----------



## Metals406

slowp said:


> Wow. We just got a skiff of snow overnight. Had a dry spell most of the day. I was working in the uninsulated, concrete floor shop and got cold feet so came in. It is now trying to snow here.
> 
> A wood stove is a good thing.



My wife got a little carried away with our stove. . . It's 79° in here. 

:sweat3:


----------



## Metals406

Rounder said:


> The plow crew's show didn't go great today....no where to put the stuff. Mostly just made the road worse than it was. Find out tonight if they shut it down for a couple weeks. Chest deep in the strip today......not overly productive.



It's about damn time ya quit slogging through that junk, and take a break.


----------



## Rounder

Metals406 said:


> It's about damn time ya quit slogging through that junk, and take a break.



No kidding, exausting just trying to bump the pack and jugs up the damn hill!


----------



## Gologit

Rounder said:


> No kidding, exausting just trying to bump the pack and jugs up the damn hill!



That slogging through the snow stuff gets old fast. I never figured a snow scoop fit my hands too good. And talk about _losing_ things. In that fresh Sierra powder I think things would sink in at an angle and disappear forever...wedges, jug caps, bar nuts, screnches...must be a fortune in that stuff up there somewhere.


Don't think about it as being out of work, think about it as an early installment on your retirement...while you're young enough to enjoy it.


----------



## Jacob J.

HorseFaller said:


> So spotted my ex boss who still owes me money. The peice of crap ran and hid. But I still seen where he has been hiding. It's on



Did he lose the payroll in Vegas? I had a boss once that gambled away $47k in Vegas once over a long weekend- his entire
payroll for two weeks for two sides of logging- two rigging crews and six cutters. He had to get a loan against his house to
make payroll that Friday. There was some talk among the rigging hands of breaking his legs.


----------



## Rounder

Gologit said:


> That slogging through the snow stuff gets old fast. I never figured a snow scoop fit my hands too good. And talk about _losing_ things. In that fresh Sierra powder I think things would sink in at an angle and disappear forever...wedges, jug caps, bar nuts, screnches...must be a fortune in that stuff up there somewhere.
> 
> 
> Don't think about it as being out of work, think about it as an early installment on your retirement...while you're young enough to enjoy it.



I'm going to enjoy it for sure...gotta get some old yellow stuff ready for Nate's charity cut. Looks like we'll finish this week and have a couple off. Greasing boots, swapping corks and making loops....Catch up time! And making lots of dinners for the wife. I owe her a few........hundred.......


----------



## HorseFaller

Jacob J. said:


> Did he lose the payroll in Vegas? I had a boss once that gambled away $47k in Vegas once over a long weekend- his entire
> payroll for two weeks for two sides of logging- two rigging crews and six cutters. He had to get a loan against his house to
> make payroll that Friday. There was some talk among the rigging hands of breaking his legs.



He is lucky I had my kids with me. I normally keep a pretty cool head but today's events really pushed me. The other guy who quit with me his nickname is prison mike. He was very happy to know where he has been hiding since he owes him close to two grand. I imagine payment is coming soon.


----------



## Metals406

Jacob J. said:


> Did he lose the payroll in Vegas? I had a boss once that gambled away $47k in Vegas once over a long weekend- his entire
> payroll for two weeks for two sides of logging- two rigging crews and six cutters. He had to get a loan against his house to
> make payroll that Friday. There was some talk among the rigging hands of breaking his legs.



JJ, can you come over for the GTG in June? Might as well kill two birds, and pick up the BIL's saw while you're here. :msp_thumbup:


----------



## Jacob J.

Metals406 said:


> JJ, can you come over for the GTG in June? Might as well kill two birds, and pick up the BIL's saw while you're here. :msp_thumbup:



If it had been in January, I'd have said yes, but not in June. By that time I'll be either getting ready for fire season or working a detail with one
of the PNW helitack crews.


----------



## RandyMac

Hey Nate!
A band of heavy rain is going through, it has thunder boomers embedded in it.

The water is pooling up on the roof and it is raining in a knife murderer's cell.


----------



## Metals406

RandyMac said:


> Hey Nate!
> A band of heavy rain is going through, it has thunder boomers embedded in it.
> 
> The water is pooling up on the roof and it is raining in a knife murderer's cell.



Now that's some good stuff right there! Murder someone with a knife. . . Get rained on in your prison cell.

Would it freak the dude out if y'all started bringing copper rod and wire in there, and kept looking up all nervous like?


----------



## RandyMac

You are a funny guy Nate.
He was spooked about all that water streaming through the light fixture, so I shut the lights off, he is uncomfortable in the dark. Google Jarrod Wyatt.


----------



## OregonSawyer

Whoa...... :jawdrop:

How did I never hear about that? Unreal!


----------



## paccity

damn, go down to the shop to play with the new grinder come out and 2" of new snow. and it don't look like it's slowing down. got to love spring in the pnw.


----------



## Metals406

RandyMac said:


> You are a funny guy Nate.
> He was spooked about all that water streaming through the light fixture, so I shut the lights off, he is uncomfortable in the dark. Google Jarrod Wyatt.



WOW! :msp_ohmy:

On second thought, don't do anything to that dude, except maybe put him in a dark box in the basement, and walk away.


----------



## RandyMac

LMAO!!!

That poor excuse for a human being has been one of my neighbors here for two years, today.
He was celled up with another winner, Josiah Miller, he got sent south awhile back.


----------



## Metals406

RandyMac said:


> LMAO!!!
> 
> That poor excuse for a human being has been one of my neighbors here for two years, today.
> He was celled up with another winner, Josiah Miller, he got sent south awhile back.



Yup, that guy is another piece of crap, and it sounds like he'll be getting out of prison in no time. . . Gotta love the "justice" system.


----------



## RandyMac

They had "evidence", but still, it is what you can prove, not what you know.
This case cut close, I held Michelle when she was just born, I've known her parents since grade school.
Miller won't live long outside, she has friends and family with their calenders marked.


----------



## RandyMac

LMAO!!!
It is snowing here!


----------



## Samlock

RandyMac said:


> You are a funny guy Nate.
> He was spooked about all that water streaming through the light fixture, so I shut the lights off, he is uncomfortable in the dark. Google Jarrod Wyatt.



I know a couple of them MMA fighters working in the security biz. They take steroids in regular basis after fights. Helps them to recover and take up training for the next. They say the drug gives you some mighty weird thoughts, and they are very careful they never ever consume alcohol or other psychoactive stimulants while the steroids are kicking in.


----------



## Joe46

Snow on the ground this morning. Crazy


----------



## floyd

Rained sideways all day 2 days ago. Snowed all day yesterday. Same result. Creeks in the corrals.


----------



## Metals406

2.5" here. . . Should be melted by Friday.


----------



## Jacob J.

Metals406 said:


> WOW! :msp_ohmy:
> 
> On second thought, don't do anything to that dude, except maybe put him in a dark box in the basement, and walk away.



I looked up that story and found a link to this story:

Woman Hires Hit Man To Kill A Random Person Wearing Fur | Bangstyle :: A Global Network Promoting Independent Artists


----------



## Metals406

Jacob J. said:


> I looked up that story and found a link to this story:
> 
> Woman Hires Hit Man To Kill A Random Person Wearing Fur | Bangstyle :: A Global Network Promoting Independent Artists





She should be made to eat steak while she is locked up, and only be allowed animal furs for bedding.


----------



## Metals406

Haywire said:


> If anyone gets this message....Please send supplies and rations....got pretty buried up on the hill



John, an air drop is scheduled for 14:30 hours on Saturday. . . If you can't make it that long, feel free to eat some liberals.


----------



## Sport Faller

Metals406 said:


> John, an air drop is scheduled for 14:30 hours on Saturday. . . If you can't make it that long, feel free to eat some liberals.



air drop might be too foggy, we're gonna have to kick this #### oldschool, it's dogsled time!
you can run infront and break trail for the dogs, ok? :msp_tongue:


----------



## Sport Faller

Haywire said:


> Haha, thanks brothas! I'll keep my eyes on the sky, and my ears tuned for *dog barking*



Careful, it might be the pack of feral dogs that roam Haywire, don't get caught by them out in the open without a heater :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Sport Faller

Haywire said:


> Funny but yet so true! *I've got the Vz slung up*, I'll go burn some tires so you know how to find us



You should be just fine, I'm proud of you for getting that 
Czechnology kicks ass wholesale

Also, the tire fire might be indistinguishable from any number of meth lab explosions in the area so you might have to send it up smoke signal style :msp_biggrin:


----------



## M.R.

A little ground shaking in N. Cal. about an hour ago.
Not sure if one could lay this to the planets lining up-

or someone throwing a Rigging fit.
-
Live Earthquakes Map


----------



## Gologit

M.R. said:


> or someone throwing a Rigging fit.
> -
> Live Earthquakes Map



It wasn't me, M.R. I've been real calm lately. How you been?


----------



## Gologit

Haywire said:


> If anyone gets this message....Please send supplies and rations....got pretty buried up on the hill



I'll load up the Stearman. The hopper has a real small outlet so be prepared for lots of cans of sardines, beanie-weinies, and several boxes of loose saltines. Maybe some candy bars. That should take care of the basic food groups.


----------



## Sport Faller

Gologit said:


> I'll load up the Stearman. The hopper has a real small outlet so be prepared for lots of cans of sardines, beanie-weinies, and several boxes of loose saltines. Maybe some candy bars. That should take care of the basic food groups.



Wear some Kevlar, flyin over Haywire you're liable to get mistaken for a Revenuer and shot at :msp_biggrin:


----------



## Gologit

bigskyjake said:


> Wear some Kevlar, flyin over Haywire you're liable to get mistaken for a Revenuer and shot at :msp_biggrin:



No need for fire arms. That thing is so slow you could hit it with a rock.


----------



## Sport Faller

Gologit said:


> No need for fire arms. That thing is so slow you could hit it with a rock.



Hmmm, then you might have to go the Vietnam route, play screaming loud music from speakers attached to your plane to try and scare them away..... it didn't work over there but it might be worth a try here, I'd hate to see some BAT 21 #### happen where you get shot down and Nate, John, and myself have to head in to try and get you out


----------



## madhatte

Gologit said:


> That should take care of the basic food groups.



Bottled, Bagged, Boxed, and Canned?


----------



## slowp

Did you know that you can buy canned cabbage? Not sour kraut, but good old cabbage. I gave a can away at Christmas. I built a theme around a Fart Calendar.


----------



## madhatte

slowp said:


> I built a theme around a Fart Calendar.



An artist friend of mine made a "Cheese Calendar" a few years ago. She went so far as to invent fake cheese-themed holidays. I wish she'd made it an annual thing. I would never follow another calendar. As I recall, the Festival Of Camembert is coming up soon...


----------



## slowp

This
Who Farted? 2012 Calendar: Main Description: $15.99: Workman Publishing

along with the cabbage, beans, chili and PBR made a great gift. The receiver was worried that the battery on the calendar might not last the year.


----------



## forestryworks

Gubmint employees, especially the ones you are supposed to call who are listed at the bottom of a summer job notice, yet you can't get a hold of them cause they're on vacation for two weeks and the next person in line you speak to responds with, "Uh... it's not my job so I don't know anything about it." :bang:

Morons.


----------



## slowp

forestryworks said:


> Gubmint employees, especially the ones you are supposed to call who are listed at the bottom of a summer job notice, yet you can't get a hold of them cause they're on vacation for two weeks and the next person in line you speak to responds with, "Uh... it's not my job so I don't know anything about it." :bang:
> 
> Morons.



Not necessarily. Gubmint employees have to be very careful, and are trained to be very careful, in divulging information about jobs. What you tell one person, has to be the same as what you tell the other person, or complaints and lawsuits can erupt. 

And, I'd probably have been one of those who might have worked for the person hiring, but I wouldn't know much about the job, because my job was keeping loggers in line, not hiring. I tried to stay away from such things as hiring and personnel rules, which seem to change hourly.

Hardly moronic, unless you don't understand what can happen if one says something misleading.


----------



## forestryworks

slowp said:


> Not necessarily. Gubmint employees have to be very careful, and are trained to be very careful, in divulging information about jobs. What you tell one person, has to be the same as what you tell the other person, or complaints and lawsuits can erupt.
> 
> And, I'd probably have been one of those who might have worked for the person hiring, but I wouldn't know much about the job, because my job was keeping loggers in line, not hiring. I tried to stay away from such things as hiring and personnel rules, which seem to change hourly.
> 
> Hardly moronic, unless you don't understand what can happen if one says something misleading.



I understand. It's just the "not my job" comment that irks me, a sign of laziness to me.

But whatever, they're gubmint employees. I bet he was a clock watcher. He was pretty gruff I extended his day by 45 seconds.

All he had to say was, "well, I'm not sure, but I can direct you to someone else who knows." But having more than one person know the details of a summer job is too much to ask I guess.


----------



## slowp

forestryworks said:


> I understand. It's just the "not my job" comment that irks me, a sign of laziness to me.
> 
> But whatever, they're gubmint employees. I bet he was a clock watcher. He was pretty gruff I extended his day by 45 seconds.
> 
> All he had to say was, "well, I'm not sure, but I can direct you to someone else who knows." But having more than one person know the details of a summer job is too much to ask I guess.



With all the downsizing of people, there likely wasn't somebody who knew. I'm not kidding on that. Plus, don't call on a Friday. Lots of folks work ten hour days and take Friday off. Don't get folks p.o'd at you.
You are trying to get a job, for goodness sakes.


----------



## Jacob J.

slowp said:


> With all the downsizing of people, there likely wasn't somebody who knew. I'm not kidding on that. Plus, don't call on a Friday. Lots of folks work ten hour days and take Friday off. Don't get folks p.o'd at you.
> You are trying to get a job, for goodness sakes.



I agree. I hire a lot of seasonal workers at various levels. By regulation, I cannot give details of either the applicants, the hiring process/procedures, or background/security checks/drug testing to anyone else. I also have to be extremely careful handling the personal details of the applicants. Each application package contains enough personal information that a dishonest individual could do a complete identity theft of an applicant. I keep that stuff locked up and when the process is over, all that stuff is shredded and incinerated. 

There is a much better response though than "it's not my job."


----------



## forestryworks

slowp said:


> Plus, don't call on a Friday.



Learned that one years ago.

I usually call, leave a voice mail, and immediately follow up with an email.

Another thing is, some don't even bother calling back or emailing back. Lack of professionalism there. It'd be nice to know if they are still hiring or not so I can move on and look elsewhere. Time is short for summer jobs.


----------



## floyd

I understand this IS the whining thread. 

You may want to rethink your approach if you want these" Morons" to pay your salary.

Does the faller jump in the skidder after the tree hits the ground? 

Does the chaser run the line machine?


----------



## forestryworks

Eh, what I'm gettin' at is, it makes no sense to take off on a two week vacation when you're obviously the only person with knowledge about the job. It is hiring season after all. You can take off when the hiring stuff is done.

I even called the district supervisor (among 6 other people) and he didn't "know anything about it."

It can't be that hard to have a second person who knows the job details and can answer prospective employees' questions in case No. 1 takes off. That's just common sense.

But, whatever.


----------



## Jacob J.

One key to remember, and I'm not just applying this to your frustration with hiring officials, but that there is a certain level of dysfunction 
in every government office- whether it be local, city/municipal, county, state, or federal. It's just how it is. You have to manage that as best 
you can. There's also a similar level of dysfunction at every large corporation or private entity.


----------



## madhatte

I can say that in my office, the person requesting employees for a position and the person hiring them are not the same person. They're not even in the same state. This is why we never get a full crew -- the request goes up the chain, is approved locally, then goes to the Great Hiring System In The Sky, which cares very little about whatever work we need done. When a job announcement DOES show up, it's according to no schedule in particular, and is usually only up for a week. Then we have to go through the whole shebang again. Usually it's three rounds per year. We finally give up about June 1 because that's when we've got to get serious about training. There ARE some short-cuts -- there's an honor-based system where managers can hire seasonal employees directly from schools as paid interns. I forget what it's called.


----------



## forestryworks

madhatte said:


> There ARE some short-cuts -- there's an honor-based system where managers can hire seasonal employees directly from schools as paid interns. I forget what it's called.



STEP?

That's how I've been applying for fed summer jobs.


----------



## RandyMac

I am a part time bureaucrat, most of the information that people ask for is restricted, I have brought the art of saying no to a fine point. I am the champ of circular arguments. It does depend on the attitude of the person on the other end of the line, most accept that there is only so much information that can be released. The ones that don't accept that, get brought to the creel. I get a couple complaints a week about that, admin tells me that is an indication I am doing the job correctly. I also bring alphabet agencies in line with a convoluted form letter, explaining why their request for information had been denied, the exchange of letters or e-mails can go on for weeks.


----------



## forestryworks

Pay rate and whether or not housing is available aren't exactly sensitive information, and that's all I'm trying to find out. Sometimes they don't list much on their job notices. It's usually, "call so and so or email so and so for more information." I did my part, they can do theirs.

Trying to get a hold of some of these people is like trying to get a hold of the Pope.


----------



## HorseFaller

forestryworks said:


> Eh, what I'm gettin' at is, it makes no sense to take off on a two week vacation when you're obviously the only person with knowledge about the job. It is hiring season after all. You can take off when the hiring stuff is done.
> 
> I even called the district supervisor (among 6 other people) and he didn't "know anything about it."
> 
> It can't be that hard to have a second person who knows the job details and can answer prospective employees' questions in case No. 1 takes off. That's just common sense.
> 
> But, whatever.



So I just called a logging outfit I heard was hiring. The guy answered so an so shop. I said sorry I think I was supposed to call the office about seeking employment. He said nope you talk to me the office doesn't know squat about our sides. He was the head mechanic and the one in charge of hiring. Not what I have been used to but right inline with someone who knows what's going on. Now it would have been crap if he was on vacation and they where hiring. So I think I understand what your saying.


----------



## HorseFaller

The ex boss finally paid.


----------



## RandyMac

We had Spring for a day, lawn got mowed.
Today, cold wet and windy, the front is just about to arrive.
WRH Satellite Loop


----------



## slowp

The sun came out. It ws 57 so I went for a walk wearing summer attire. Nope, didn't get cold, instead I am non stop sneezing. The Alders are doing their pollen thing. Ahchoooo!!


----------



## Rounder

Your front diff gear oil is supposed to be metallic gray......Right??......


----------



## Gologit

Rounder said:


> Your front diff gear oil is supposed to be metallic gray......Right??......



Uh.....no. It's not supposed to feel gritty either. Or have little shiny pieces of metal in it.


----------



## Sport Faller

But it is supposed to be the consistency of hub grease...... right?


----------



## greendohn

*whining like a mule*

 I DON'T WANNA GO TO WORK TODAY


----------



## paccity

went to burn some midnight oil at the bench. and all but one bulb burnt out, and the box of spares is emty.:bang:


----------



## bootboy

****** sap on everything. And in my hair...


----------



## mile9socounty

We were blown out from cutting in our unit yesterday. The wind was gusting upward ot 20mph+. That kind of wind makes it hard to cut when 1/3 of your stand is H&S Madrone, ranging from 15" DBH to 33"ish DBH.


----------



## madhatte

Planting this week. Don't like getting up an hour early.


----------



## RandyMac

ugh








.A POTENT SYSTEM WILL BEGIN TO AFFECT NW CALIFORNIA LATE WED
NIGHT WITH HIGH SNOW LEVELS AND HEAVY RAIN. A STEADY STREAM OF
PRECIPITATION WILL CONTINUE TO AFFECT THE REGION THROUGH SAT
MORNING BEFORE TURNING TO SHOWERS SAT AFTERNOON. THIS HEAVY RAIN
WILL CAUSE RIVERS TO RISE QUICKLY WITH SOME RIVERS ACROSS DEL
NORTE COUNTY APPROACHING FLOOD STAGE.



* A STEADY STREAM OF PRECIPITATION IS EXPECTED TO BRING 3 TO 8
INCHES TO MOST AREAS. DEL NORTE COUNTY AND RAIN PRONE AREAS IN
HUMBOLDT COUNTY MAY EXPERIENCE VALUES OF 8 TO 12 INCHES WITH
ISOLATED TOTALS OF UP TO 16 INCHES.

it looks be to worse for Orygun.


----------



## slowp

Looks good. Send it this way and maybe it will wash the pollen ACHOO! away. I'm trying a different drug.
So far, it isn't working.


----------



## OregonSawyer

slowp said:


> Looks good. Send it this way and maybe it will wash the pollen ACHOO! away. I'm trying a different drug.
> So far, it isn't working.



My allergies have already hit as well. Rain hasn't helped too much yet. Can't wait til mid July when I can breathe again.


----------



## paccity

RandyMac said:


> ugh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .A POTENT SYSTEM WILL BEGIN TO AFFECT NW CALIFORNIA LATE WED
> NIGHT WITH HIGH SNOW LEVELS AND HEAVY RAIN. A STEADY STREAM OF
> PRECIPITATION WILL CONTINUE TO AFFECT THE REGION THROUGH SAT
> MORNING BEFORE TURNING TO SHOWERS SAT AFTERNOON. THIS HEAVY RAIN
> WILL CAUSE RIVERS TO RISE QUICKLY WITH SOME RIVERS ACROSS DEL
> NORTE COUNTY APPROACHING FLOOD STAGE.
> 
> 
> 
> * A STEADY STREAM OF PRECIPITATION IS EXPECTED TO BRING 3 TO 8
> INCHES TO MOST AREAS. DEL NORTE COUNTY AND RAIN PRONE AREAS IN
> HUMBOLDT COUNTY MAY EXPERIENCE VALUES OF 8 TO 12 INCHES WITH
> ISOLATED TOTALS OF UP TO 16 INCHES.
> 
> it looks be to worse for Orygun.


there saying that it might break the 96 records.


----------



## paccity

raining sideways, good day to hideout in the shop.


----------



## Joe46

paccity said:


> raining sideways, good day to hideout in the shop.


Same here. Actually the wind died down overnight.


----------



## RandyMac

Noisy here, the Pacific is growling, 40 knots worth of breeze, heavy rain.


----------



## madhatte

Today, every time one of our Spanish-speaking planting crew would say "entonces", which means "then", I would think of Toonces The Driving Cat:


----------



## RandyMac




----------



## slowp

If dogs drove cars, all you'd have to do to create a horrible wreck would be to roll a tennis ball out into the road....for retrievers that is. Other dogs might be more apt to brake and go at squirrels and kitties. 

Since they don't have thumbs, I think we are safe. 

I have never heard of this Tonces kitty. Is he/she a good driver? 

Our weather??? Just rain and a light breeze. Not even heavy rain. I was getting psyched up to go somewhere nearby that would be sunny next week, but that area no longer shows happy suns on their weather forecast. Just clouds and rain. 

I have been vacuuming everything that I can't throw in the washer and trying to depollinize the bedroom. I only found one sock to decrease the Socks Without Partners pile.


----------



## Sport Faller

slowp said:


> If dogs drove cars, all you'd have to do to create a horrible wreck would be to roll a tennis ball out into the road....for retrievers that is. Other dogs might be more apt to brake and go at squirrels and kitties.
> 
> Since they don't have thumbs, I think we are safe.
> 
> I have never heard of this Tonces kitty. Is he/she a good driver?
> 
> Our weather??? Just rain and a light breeze. Not even heavy rain. I was getting psyched up to go somewhere nearby that would be sunny next week, but that area no longer shows happy suns on their weather forecast. Just clouds and rain.
> 
> I have been vacuuming everything that I can't throw in the washer and trying to depollinize the bedroom. I only found one sock to decrease the Socks Without Partners pile.



Toonces is a horrible driver, the skits always ended with he and his passengers flying off a cliff and bursting into a hideous, raging inferno


----------



## slowp

Wow. How did I miss that?


----------



## Sport Faller

slowp said:


> Wow. How did I miss that?



It was on Saturday Night Live in the early 90's if I remember right, I was just a wee pup at the time but I seem to remember John Lovitz riding around with him so that would be about the right time frame


----------



## slowp

bigskyjake said:


> It was on Saturday Night Live in the early 90's if I remember right, I was just a wee pup at the time but I seem to remember John Lovitz riding around with him so that would be about the right time frame



Oh, that was when they were doing away with my job. Not a good time.


----------



## slowp

What do the arrows mean? If I click on the Portland radar, the storm arrow is just about on top of us East Countians.


----------



## RandyMac

Thunder cells.
We got them too.
We call it Cape Mendocino Effect.

http://www.wunderground.com/radar/r....val=1&setprefs.7.key=RADSMO&setprefs.7.val=1

we get the pink triangles now and then.


----------



## flyboy553

slowp said:


> What do the arrows mean? If I click on the Portland radar, the storm arrow is just about on top of us East Countians.




The arrows are the direction that particular storm is moving. The sections of the arrow indicate how fast that cell is moving. Your arrows have a black square at it's beginning. That indicates a normal rain shower storm. There are different symbols that go at the foot of the arrow that depict different types of weather ie: hail, tornado, etc. There is an area on the weather map that will give you more info on that, and you can shut off the arrows thingy.
Ted


----------



## hammerlogging

about 2 more days of serious catbriar wading, thick entangled waist deep catbriar chasing scattered to moderately good timber. makes navigation and escaping very tiresome.


----------



## Rounder

hammerlogging said:


> about 2 more days of serious catbriar wading, thick entangled waist deep catbriar chasing scattered to moderately good timber. makes navigation and escaping very tiresome.



Hi Joe. Hope all's well over there.


----------



## HorseFaller

paccity said:


> raining sideways, good day to hideout in the shop.



I did the same. Still sucked to go out in the downpour to cut cookies.


----------



## HorseFaller

Way to early after three weeks off, just to take a two and a half hour crummie ride.


----------



## paccity

going to have to break out one of the boats here soon.:msp_rolleyes:


----------



## mile9socounty

This wind stuff, what ever it is needs to stop. I worked monday, 2 hours tuesday, 2 hours wednesday, 6 hours yesterday. I listened as my neighbors hours get squished about 0DarkThirty this morning which ment the fire department was there all night. Party lights flashing and making all kind of unnecessary noise. Time to drink another pot of coffee.


----------



## Gologit

HorseFaller said:


> Way to early after three weeks off, just to take a two and a half hour crummie ride.



That makes for a long day. Any place to park a travel trailer up there?


----------



## slowp

I think I will be making a boat in my ridgetop shop. It has been dumping mass quantities of rain here.


----------



## Jacob J.

mile9socounty said:


> This wind stuff, what ever it is needs to stop. I worked monday, 2 hours tuesday, 2 hours wednesday, 6 hours yesterday. I listened as my neighbors hours get squished about 0DarkThirty this morning which ment the fire department was there all night. Party lights flashing and making all kind of unnecessary noise. Time to drink another pot of coffee.



Up the road or down the road?


----------



## slowp

Hmmmm. Looks like a lovely day to NOT go skiing.

White Pass Ski Area - White Pass Conditions


----------



## Metals406

It's 45° and pouring rain. . . Any snow we had in our field is receding fast, and I'm sure it's peeling off the mountains at a rapid rate.

It'll be interesting to watch the creek and river levels in the next couple days.

I don't mind these temps, heck, it stayed winter here till June last year, but this wet Pacific pattern is going to get old quick. Hope it peters off in April sometime. :msp_unsure:


----------



## Sport Faller

Metals406 said:


> It's 45° and pouring rain. . . Any snow we had in our field is receding fast, and I'm sure it's peeling off the mountains at a rapid rate.
> 
> It'll be interesting to watch the creek and river levels in the next couple days.
> 
> I don't mind these temps, heck, it stayed winter here till June last year, *but this wet Pacific pattern is going to get old quick*. Hope it peters off in April sometime. :msp_unsure:



if it sticks around for a while maybe we'll get the big ass trees to go with it :msp_biggrin:


----------



## forestryworks

Metals406 said:


> It's 45° and pouring rain. . . Any snow we had in our field is receding fast, and I'm sure it's peeling off the mountains at a rapid rate.
> 
> It'll be interesting to watch the creek and river levels in the next couple days.
> 
> I don't mind these temps, heck, it stayed winter here till June last year, but this wet Pacific pattern is going to get old quick. Hope it peters off in April sometime. :msp_unsure:



Ah quit yer whining :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## slowp

bigskyjake said:


> if it sticks around for a while maybe we'll get the big ass trees to go with it :msp_biggrin:



Nope, cuz you'll have to cut them before they get big or they won't fit the mill.


----------



## madhatte

slowp said:


> Nope, cuz you'll have to cut them before they get big or they won't fit the mill.



Long-butts make it easy to meet CWD requirements. Don't ask me how I know that.


----------



## carym2a

We needed rain fall but not all at once, unloaded two trucks from upnorth that had to make the around down I.5 to 199to 197 to get here and back out, because 101 north is closed below port-awfull and 197 now has a slide on it, rain wet wet wet .


----------



## RandyMac

yeah, wet, 2.81" for yesterday, 2.42" since midnight, more on the way. Breezy too.
http://www.wrh.noaa.gov/FXC/make_img.php?wfo=eka&iname=Active_Screen1L&size=1&force=no

what we get on the flats here could be doubled in the hills.


----------



## Joe46

It's just a shame the rain gods can't figure out a way to send some of it to Colorado and Texas.


----------



## RandyMac

Long range forecasts suggest that we can expect one of these soakers a week, well into April.

Here is the line up.






We are currently being treated to intermittent squalls.


----------



## HorseFaller

First day at demoted position was wet very very wet and windy. Being a Friday no one wanted to be there. Processor broke, trucks got turned back, shovel operator left, processor fixed, road change and we was gone.


----------



## Gologit

HorseFaller said:


> First day at demoted position was wet very very wet and windy. Being a Friday no one wanted to be there. Processor broke, trucks got turned back, shovel operator left, processor fixed, road change and we was gone.



Yup...but you made wages.


----------



## bitzer

Gologit said:


> Yup...but you made wages.



Yep.


----------



## HorseFaller

Gologit said:


> Yup...but you made wages.



Got to say its nice to be at an outfit that is concerned on safety. Not so sure about the having to wear bug-eyez goggles over my prescription side sheild equipt safety glasses. But that's what the long fiber timber owners want.


----------



## HorseFaller

Just remembered this. So Friday we started at 6:30. This is after a two hour drive. We got told they found eagles nesting near by. So now we can't start till 8:30. So that means we are not done till 4:30. That means I won't be home till almost 7ish. The next setting will be fine cause it's a mile away, we haven't seen any stumps good enough for guy lines yet.


----------



## RandyMac

We took a pounding this afternoon, a line of squalls came in, SE winds in the 50s, gusts to near 70.
Looks like we are going to get the backside of the hook later, could get noisy.


----------



## carym2a

RandyMac said:


> We took a pounding this afternoon, a line of squalls came in, SE winds in the 50s, gusts to near 70.
> Looks like we are going to get the backside of the hook later, could get noisy.



Yup, we got pounded late yesterday, first time in years we lost roofing, about 9 shingles then lost 30 foot of fence . I had to tie the 5 foot pine down to keep the little guy from screwing out of the ground :frown:

Cary


----------



## slowp

White Pass got 36 inches of new snow since Friday. Just looked out and there's some sleet mixed in with the rain. I'm at 1000 feet.


----------



## RandyMac

I am hoping for real April showers. We got almost 18 inches of rain in March, 10" above the average.


----------



## carym2a

Have take 1/2 day off to fix the roof after all the fun that hit us saturday, but the sun is out so it should help the repairs along.

Cary


----------



## RandyMac

carym2a said:


> Have take 1/2 day off to fix the roof after all the fun that hit us saturday, but the sun is out so it should help the repairs along.
> 
> Cary



Hey neighbor.
Warm and sunny here as well, been tinkering on the old car.
Might mow the lawn again.

yeah, it was wet.

https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.ne...88681_186512454727287_1084614_739577667_n.jpg


----------



## carym2a

It was nice, got roof patched up , and did get both VW bugs 69, 73 out and warmed up, just need a new battery for the 66 pontiac, you would think an 01 battery would last a little longer:msp_unsure:


----------



## RandyMac

Good, another man with relic class automobiles. My daily driver is almost as old as I am.
I took full advantage of the sunny weather, spent two hours on the old Ranchero and getting caught up
on outside stuff.


----------



## carym2a

:msp_scared:woke up late, had to stop for gas , made me later , got to work with one minute to spare got opened up, made coffee, a spider had made a home in my coffee cup, she might have wizzed in it, NO.1 forklift had no fire ,got that fixed, only had one lumber truck deliver this morning and i had to take the whole dang thing apart for my three picks, burnt my lunch, :bang:then had a delivery to my motherin law

But the SUN is out and I got to drive the 73VW


----------



## madhatte

Cut out some road today. On the way out of the shop, I grabbed the 660 powerhead off the wall, with my right hand, which is still kinda weak from my injury. The saw slipped from my grip and dropped on my foot. The dawg poked clean through the leather of my shoe and put a nice little hole in the top of my foot. I feel kinda dumb now.


----------



## redprospector

madhatte said:


> Cut out some road today. On the way out of the shop, I grabbed the 660 powerhead off the wall, with my right hand, which is still kinda weak from my injury. The saw slipped from my grip and dropped on my foot. The dawg poked clean through the leather of my shoe and put a nice little hole in the top of my foot. I feel kinda dumb now.



Ouch! Is your shoe alright?

Andy


----------



## carym2a

Dang, ouch!! getting hurt always out does a whiner like me

is the 66 O.K.?


----------



## madhatte

redprospector said:


> Ouch! Is your shoe alright?



Sha-zam!


----------



## redprospector

madhatte said:


> Sha-zam!



Hahaha. Sorry about that.
I only asked because I just ordered a new pair of boots. 
Holes in my hide always seem to grow back, not so in my boots. 

Andy


----------



## RandyMac

now Nate knows the answer to "does that dawg bite?"


----------



## madhatte

It's been a few hours and now it's pretty sore. I'm thinking I might have cracked one of those stupid little foot-bones in there. Guess I'll be lacing boots up extra-tight for a couple of weeks.


----------



## Gologit

madhatte said:


> It's been a few hours and now it's pretty sore. I'm thinking I might have cracked one of those stupid little foot-bones in there. Guess I'll be lacing boots up extra-tight for a couple of weeks.



Yeah, yeah, yeah. Sheeeesh. Hows the SAW?


----------



## madhatte

You guys are brutal! 

(saw's fine, bucked up a nasty open-grown 48" DF blowdown with it, limping the whole time)


----------



## Gologit

madhatte said:


> You guys are brutal!
> 
> (saw's fine, bucked up a nasty open-grown 48" DF blowdown with it, limping the whole time)



Glad to hear the saw is okay. Priorities, ya know. Want to make a small wager on how long it will take for the Steel Toe Boot devotees to start lecturing?


----------



## Joe46

Ya, this is a tough crowd. Of course we're all sorry ya got hurt. We just don't want you to know it.


----------



## hammerlogging

puncture wounds always have a lot more swelling and bruising than you'd think, one would believe the puncture was the worst part-

I had sort of a twisting stumbling stupid escape route accident that ended up with me slamming my knee into a dog, puctured, it ended up swollen and bruised.

I hope it gets better, and, it was worth the whine, whinin' with the best of us!


----------



## slowp

Steel toed boots might have dinged up the saw--maybe even dulled the dawg.:msp_smile:


----------



## Gologit

slowp said:


> Steel toed boots might have dinged up the saw--maybe even dulled the dawg.:msp_smile:



That's right.


----------



## paccity

madhatte said:


> Cut out some road today. On the way out of the shop, I grabbed the 660 powerhead off the wall, with my right hand, which is still kinda weak from my injury. The saw slipped from my grip and dropped on my foot. The dawg poked clean through the leather of my shoe and put a nice little hole in the top of my foot. I feel kinda dumb now.



heal up. don't forget some antibiotics , don't want an infection.


----------



## paccity

was grinding some chain with the bell the other night had a good pace going , setting the next tooth and droped the wheel down on my finger right across the base of the fingernail at the cuticle . damn that stings.


----------



## mdavlee

I punctured my arm on a set of pro safety on a 460. It was the monster 5 point set. Was working on the new old truck yesterday and put a new steering box on and a transmission line decided it would start leaking right down from where we put that on.


----------



## Gologit

I spent most of the day yesterday putting a Firestone air bag kit on the mini-crummy. Wrenching is not my favorite thing.

The brochure said that a reasonably equipped and experienced person could install the kit, both sides, in three or four hours. Riiiiiight. They _neglected_ to mention that not everybody has a hydraulic hoist, a complete array of air tools, hospital grade lighting in their shop, and a left arm with three elbows in it. They also skipped over the fact that you'd need the dexterity of a brain surgeon so that when you got the three elbowed arm wound around the brake lines, fuel lines, exhaust pipe, and shock absorber to the place where you'd be working strictly by grope and dropped the tiny lock washer down inside the frame rail you could maybe retrieve it without dismantling the entire vehicle.

Hmmmph...I'll do the other side today.


----------



## RandyMac

Yuck Bob.
I'm buying a new carb for the old car, CA gas is rapidly eating it making it run funny.
Once it gets here, it is a 20 minute job.


----------



## Gologit

RandyMac said:


> Yuck Bob.
> I'm buying a new carb for the old car, CA gas is rapidly eating it making it run funny.
> Once it gets here, it is a 20 minute job.




Good. When you get done with your 20 minute job get over here and help me rassle with the Tacoma. We'll get a helper and you and I can supervise.
All I need is somebody with a size seventeen neck, a size three hat, and nimble little fingers about the size of a match stick.:msp_wink:

As soon as I get fully caffeinated I'm gonna go back out there and whip that thing.


----------



## madhatte

"Caffienated" makes all the difference -- NO COFFEE, NO WORKY. Is natural law.


----------



## Samlock

RandyMac said:


> Yuck Bob.
> I'm buying a new carb for the old car, CA gas is rapidly eating it making it run funny.
> Once it gets here, it is a 20 minute job.



Randy, you don't believe in carb rebuild kits? Is there still original carbs available for those 60's cars, or do you have to do with aftermarket stuff?

I just busted valve cover (aluminium) of my poor old crummy adjusting the valves. It's a bit tricky to get a new one, but luckily I've got good friends helping me out.

Sometimes these ancient cars are pain in the ass, to be frank. But if you keep the option in mind, computers, injections, anti-theft electronics etc., they're ok.


----------



## mile9socounty

Dear lord, Im not on here for 2 days and a bunch of you folks go and get yourselves hurt. Might be due to all that sunshine we had? Think about it.

Seems like a few of us were working on our rigs this weekend. I found a surprise and was kind of shocked. I couldnt figure out why my carpet was always wet on the floor board of the truck. Yesterday I started stripping molding off and pulled the carpet back. Pass side had minor surface rust and no holes. So I ruled it down to my wet ass cutting clothes just kept the carpet moist. The driver's side was a different story. Pulled back the carpet. I have a rust hole right above the frame/under the gas pedal about 6in in diameter. So much for keeping the water out. After a couple hours of wire brushing and grinding. A chopped down stop sign, half a tube of RVT and 40 rivets later the hole is fixed.


----------



## Gologit

mile9socounty said:


> Dear lord, Im not on here for 2 days and a bunch of you folks go and get yourselves hurt. Might be due to all that sunshine we had? Think about it.
> 
> Seems like a few of us were working on our rigs this weekend. I found a surprise and was kind of shocked. I couldnt figure out why my carpet was always wet on the floor board of the truck. Yesterday I started stripping molding off and pulled the carpet back. Pass side had minor surface rust and no holes. So I ruled it down to my wet ass cutting clothes just kept the carpet moist. The driver's side was a different story. Pulled back the carpet. I have a rust hole right above the frame/under the gas pedal about 6in in diameter. So much for keeping the water out. After a couple hours of wire brushing and grinding. A chopped down stop sign, half a tube of RVT and 40 rivets later the hole is fixed.



40 rivets? And a half tube of RVT? That patch will out last the pickup. 



I finished my air bag installation. I worked very slowly and carefully...no way did I want to have to go back in there and fix anything I'd missed.


----------



## carym2a

RandyMac said:


> Yuck Bob.
> I'm buying a new carb for the old car, CA gas is rapidly eating it making it run funny.
> Once it gets here, it is a 20 minute job.



What kind of carbs? I'v got some Q-jet parts, Dang E- Gas just kills the old stuff
Cary


----------



## mile9socounty

Gologit said:


> 40 rivets? And a half tube of RVT? That patch will out last the pickup.



Thats what the patch is ment for. There are going to be a lot of add ons to my 88 F250 that will out last the truck. Now I just have to wait for some of that wet stuff to hit the ground to see if it keeps it out. I'm lovin the weather though.


----------



## RandyMac

It is an Autolite 1100, the poor thing has been noticeably deteriorating for about year, the last six months even more so. CA gas is eating not only the rubber parts, but etching the alloy as well. The rebuilt is plated inside and the rubber is a modern material that will resist what passes for fuel here. The standard carb kits still have the old style rubber and lack the power valve parts. When this rebuilt gives up, I'll be switching to another type of carb, which involves replacing the distributor as they work together as a set.


----------



## Metals406

RandyMac said:


> It is an Autolite 1100, the poor thing has been noticeably deteriorating for about year, the last six months even more so. CA gas is eating not only the rubber parts, but etching the alloy as well. The rebuilt is plated inside and the rubber is a modern material that will resist what passes for fuel here. The standard carb kits still have the old style rubber and lack the power valve parts. When this rebuilt gives up, I'll be switching to another type of carb, which involves replacing the distributor as they work together as a set.



Randy, y'all don't have some gas stations offering non-ethanol? We have two here that do, and they're the only stations I'll get fuel at. I pay about 10¢ a gallon more for non-ethanol though -- in my view it's worth the extra cash.


----------



## RandyMac

E-10 is all we have in CA, I checked Brookings Orygun, there is supposed to be real gas there.


----------



## Metals406

RandyMac said:


> E-10 is all we have in CA, I checked Brookings Orygun, there is supposed to be real gas there.



Wow, you guys are getting screwed. You should buy your non-ethanol in OR by the barrel, and store it at the house.

Wonder how many 55 gallon barrels it would take to get you a year supply? But you're in a suburban area right? They might frown on that -- as apposed to a more rural setting.


----------



## RandyMac

We burn 10-12 gallons a month, a drum would last quite awhile, but the Fire Marshall would have a fit and maybe the landlord too.


----------



## Metals406

RandyMac said:


> We burn 10-12 gallons a month, a drum would last quite awhile, but the Fire Marshall would have a fit and maybe the landlord too.



That's what I figured. . . Yet another reason to live in the country -- but I realize that's not always an option for some folks.


----------



## carym2a

RandyMac said:


> E-10 is all we have in CA, I checked Brookings Orygun, there is supposed to be real gas there.



Yup! Brookings Orygun, its the chevron bulk plant on rail road st. thats where we get it , 92 super unleaded clean gas non E-10 

Cary


----------



## RandyMac

carym2a said:


> Yup! Brookings Orygun, its the chevron bulk plant on rail road st. thats where we get it , 92 super unleaded clean gas non E-10
> 
> Cary



My bro lives back in there off Del Norte, should be easy to find.


----------



## HorseFaller

BAWLS!!!!!!! The hoot Owling begins. Off the marble merlet restriction. Hello six o'clock starts with the same two hour drive. 


---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=48.916353,-122.121022


----------



## Metals406

HorseFaller said:


> BAWLS!!!!!!! The hoot Owling begins. Off the marble merlet restriction. Hello six o'clock starts with the same two hour drive.
> 
> 
> ---
> I am here: Google Maps



I think the country is going to see some fire this year. . . Last year was Teaxs, now it's the East coast burning up.

I'd like to see us westsiders skip a bad fire year.


----------



## HorseFaller

Metals406 said:


> I think the country is going to see some fire this year. . . Last year was Teaxs, now it's the East coast burning up.
> 
> I'd like to see us westsiders skip a bad fire year.



Agreed. With only four warm days we have already been warned about not have an extinguisher on the carriage. It has already dried out alot. But it's WA. It will rain soon enough.


----------



## forestryworks

Metals406 said:


> Teaxs



The hell is "Teaxs"? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Metals406

forestryworks said:


> The hell is "Teaxs"? :hmm3grin2orange:



It's Texas with a southern drawl. . . DUH!


----------



## carym2a

RandyMac said:


> My bro lives back in there off Del Norte, should be easy to find.



Both my boss's live on Del norte, after growing up here I might know him, Ill leave a note on you bro's house asking why wouldnt come to the door when you visited lastnite:jester:
Cary


----------



## madhatte

HorseFaller said:


> Off the marble merlet restriction



Marbled murrelets are jerks. They don't even live here. They just roll in for a few minutes out of the year, get their bone on and then skedaddle. We should be charging them rent.


----------



## RandyMac

Marbled murrelets were the reason hooktenders carried shovels.


----------



## RandyMac

carym2a said:


> Both my boss's live on Del norte, after growing up here I might know him, Ill leave a note on you bro's house asking why wouldnt come to the door when you visited lastnite:jester:
> Cary



I don't know the number, but it is just East of the gated community. on the riverside.


----------



## hammerlogging

RandyMac said:


> I don't know the number, but it is just East of the gated community. on the riverside.



Driving out of the job a stick found that just the right way to jam up and bust my radiator. After filling with 3 gallons of water every 10 miles, I got home 50 miles later, took the day off mostly, and got a new one in. That and the windshield I busted on bark off of one of OUR log trucks I was following (analyzing/admiring butt logs of course!) some weeks cost more than they earn!


----------



## Rounder

hammerlogging said:


> Driving out of the job a stick found that just the right way to jam up and bust my radiator. After filling with 3 gallons of water every 10 miles, I got home 50 miles later, took the day off mostly, and got a new one in. That and the windshield I busted on bark off of one of OUR log trucks I was following (analyzing/admiring butt logs of course!) some weeks cost more than they earn!



Know the feeling Joe......give ya a ring this weekend if you're about.


----------



## Gologit

hammerlogging said:


> Driving out of the job a stick found that just the right way to jam up and bust my radiator. After filling with 3 gallons of water every 10 miles, I got home 50 miles later, took the day off mostly, and got a new one in. That and the windshield I busted on bark off of one of OUR log trucks I was following (analyzing/admiring butt logs of course!) some weeks cost more than they earn!



Yup. Or chasing down one of the logging trucks to tell him there's a big rock between his trailer duals 'cause he won't get off the CB long enough for anybody to get a word in and the rock comes flying out and removes most of your windshield.


----------



## Jacob J.

hammerlogging said:


> Driving out of the job a stick found that just the right way to jam up and bust my radiator. After filling with 3 gallons of water every 10 miles, I got home 50 miles later, took the day off mostly, and got a new one in. That and the windshield I busted on bark off of one of OUR log trucks I was following (analyzing/admiring butt logs of course!) some weeks cost more than they earn!



If you smash a saw and lose a Spencer tape in one day while cutting, well, that's an expensive day too.


----------



## Gologit

Jacob J. said:


> If you smash a saw and lose a Spencer tape in one day while cutting, well, that's an expensive day too.



The worst part about that is the phone call you make to the wife while you're going down the hill..."Hey honey, I'm running late again, can you go by the saw shop and pick me up a few things. Oh, just some stuff, a new tape, better make it a couple, some bar oil, some spark plugs, get some gloves while you're there and (spoken real fast) a new 660 and 36" bar. Thanks honey, bye. "


----------



## Metals406

Gologit said:


> The worst part about that is the phone call you make to the wife while you're going down the hill..."Hey honey, I'm running late again, can you go by the saw shop and pick me up a few things. Oh, just some stuff, a new tape, better make it a couple, some bar oil, some spark plugs, get some gloves while you're there and (spoken real fast) a new 660 and 36" bar. Thanks honey, bye. "


----------



## slowp

I went out and found the tripod. I have the camera mounted on it. I was going to go do more videoing of the downhillers, but after I got my haircut, the clouds rolled in and it looks like the sky will open up at any minute. The camera is not waterproof.


----------



## carym2a

Jacob J. said:


> If you smash a saw and lose a Spencer tape in one day while cutting, well, that's an expensive day too.



Not the spencer, mines been in the family for ever:msp_scared:


----------



## Gologit

carym2a said:


> Not the spencer, mines been in the family for ever:msp_scared:



You guys must really take care of stuff. I've never had one last that long.


----------



## carym2a

Gologit said:


> You guys must really take care of stuff. I've never had one last that long.



really not sure what its for, but i'v got it and was told to "take care of it damnit":msp_wink:


Cary


----------



## floyd

I still have a 75' Spencer in a bag.

Talk about piss you off.


----------



## madhatte

I have a drawer full of Spencer parts, new and old. I rebuild 'em 'til the brass bushings in the back plate won't hold the gears any more. I am disappointed that they went to a cast-powder type of metal for the gears rather than stamped steel; they don't last as long, and they always seem to take something else out with them when they go.


----------



## Sport Faller

Speaking of Spencer tapes, your old boy Jake's got a lil bit of a contract cuttin job tomorree

Whoooeeee, first outing of the spring and no whining on my part


----------



## Metals406

bigskyjake said:


> Speaking of Spencer tapes, your old boy Jake's got a lil bit of a contract cuttin job tomorree
> 
> Whoooeeee, first outing of the spring and no whining on my part





What'cha cut'n?


----------



## Sport Faller

Got a guy that wants some trees taken out as his place, no structures near (atleast that's what I was told) just gotta miss his garden with one of em, gonna go out tomorrow and talk price (I have no idea about what to ask) and give it a once over and maybe start in on it if it's not windy


----------



## Gologit

bigskyjake said:


> Got a guy that wants some trees taken out as his place, no structures near (atleast that's what I was told) just gotta miss his garden with one of em, gonna go out tomorrow and talk price (I have no idea about what to ask) and give it a once over and maybe start in on it if it's not windy





Go get em!


----------



## forestryworks

bigskyjake said:


> Got a guy that wants some trees taken out as his place, no structures near (atleast that's what I was told) just gotta miss his garden with one of em, gonna go out tomorrow and talk price (I have no idea about what to ask) and give it a once over and maybe start in on it if it's not windy



$125 minimum is good for starters.


----------



## Metals406

bigskyjake said:


> Got a guy that wants some trees taken out as his place, no structures near (atleast that's what I was told) just gotta miss his garden with one of em, gonna go out tomorrow and talk price (I have no idea about what to ask) and give it a once over and maybe start in on it if it's not windy



I know a guy that has charged $50.00 a tree. . . That's straight falling, no bucking or cleanup -- and that's cheaper than most other tree guys would charge.

So, go with your gut on it, and charge accordingly.


----------



## RandyMac

I used to charge $100 to dump the tree, $25 an hour to buck and limb. I didn't do clean-up.


----------



## Sport Faller

forestryworks said:


> $125 minimum is good for starters.



Oh it's gonna be more than that



Gologit said:


> Go get em!



Thanks Bob, hopin it's not windy tomorrow, it's like a damn hurricane here now



Metals406 said:


> I know a guy that has charged $50.00 a tree. . . That's straight falling, no bucking or cleanup -- and that's cheaper than most other tree guys would charge.
> 
> So, go with your gut on it, and charge accordingly.



I've cut wood for the guy last summer so depending on the size I might go with that, he's gonna be using it for firewood and so I'm thinking I'll kinda go with what I think will come out of each tree bushel-wise and go a portion of what I'd charge him per cord (I'm gonna be falling, limbing, and bucking to 16" so It's not gonna be a whole lot cheaper than my normal 180.00 per cord rate)


----------



## slowp

Yes. I got whiskey, beer and pizza for planting a bunch of trees. I even brought chips and salsa, which were scarfed down as appetizers prior to the pizza.


----------



## Rounder

madhatte said:


> I have a drawer full of Spencer parts, new and old. I rebuild 'em 'til the brass bushings in the back plate won't hold the gears any more. I am disappointed that they went to a cast-powder type of metal for the gears rather than stamped steel; they don't last as long, and they always seem to take something else out with them when they go.



The new ones do suck....You'd think if they were going to make them cheaper that they could at least make them lighter........I finally gave up and just pack a complete spare in my pack now. Down a tape in the strip, you might as well be down a ####in' saw.


----------



## Rounder

so It's not gonna be a whole lot cheaper than my normal 180.00 per cord rate)[/QUOTE]

God damn Jake, you're killing it on the fire wood up North. I got out of that racket a while ago around here........####in' high school kids selling #### for nothing....kiddies gotta get that 30 pack of pee-stone somehow I suppose.


----------



## forestryworks

Damn, I don't do firewood for less than $225 a cord anymore.


----------



## Gologit

bigskyjake said:


> Speaking of Spencer tapes, your old boy Jake's got a lil bit of a contract cuttin job tomorree
> 
> Whoooeeee, first outing of the spring and no whining on my part



Well? How'd it go?


----------



## Sport Faller

Last night the wife's car broke down so I had to put off the cutting until next Sunday and wrench on the damn car all day. It's about time for that damn thing to get sold down the road. I had my stuff all ready to go like the first day of hunting season, my riggin pants with spenders and my calks and tin hat all laid out, damn I was pissed


----------



## Metals406

bigskyjake said:


> Last night the wife's car broke down so I had to put off the cutting until next Sunday and wrench on the damn car all day. It's about time for that damn thing to get sold down the road. I had my stuff all ready to go like the first day of hunting season, my riggin pants with spenders and my calks and tin hat all laid out, damn I was pissed



Sounds fitting for the whining thread.


----------



## Sport Faller

Metals406 said:


> Sounds fitting for the whining thread.



The guy was cool about it and everything so it wasn't all that bad, yesterday was colder than #### anyways


----------



## Metals406

bigskyjake said:


> The guy was cool about it and everything so it wasn't all that bad, yesterday was colder than #### anyways



Yeah, Canada poo'd on us yesterday -- we had an inch or better of white stuff early in the morning. :msp_mad:

So, are you fix'n to have some pictures or video next weekend?


----------



## Sport Faller

Metals406 said:


> Yeah, Canada poo'd on us yesterday -- we had an inch or better of white stuff early in the morning. :msp_mad:
> 
> So, are you fix'n to have some pictures or video next weekend?



I'm hoping so, I've delivered a few cord to this guy's house last summer and all the trees I saw were pretty small so it might not be worth a video shoot, but we'll have to see. Bethany's going with so I'm sure there'll be atleast a few pics floating around, prolly of me falling on my ass or or getting pinched while bucking


----------



## forestryworks

Don't forget to run a 12" bar and bore cut every tree. Even your undercut. It's safer, ya know? 

And even though you're double cutting your face and back cut on a 14" tree, it just makes you that much more awesome, especially while you thrust your fist up into the air euro-power-woods-ranger style, mightily proud of the fact that you did more work than was necessary!!


----------



## Sport Faller

forestryworks said:


> Don't forget to run a 12" bar and bore cut every tree. Even your undercut. It's safer, ya know?
> 
> And even though you're double cutting your face and back cut on a 14" tree, it just makes you that much more awesome, especially while you thrust your fist up into the air euro power woods ranger style!!!



I'm gonna get a construction worker hardhat with attached big ass face shield, Lawrence of Arabia neck cloth, and 1970's Hi-Fi size earmuffs


----------



## Metals406

Don't listen to Jameson on the 12" bar. . . That's waaay overkill!

Come over to Ol Uncle Nate's and I'll make ya a 6" bar.


----------



## Sport Faller

Metals406 said:


> Don't listen to Jameson on the 12" bar. . . That's waaay overkill!
> 
> Come over to Ol Uncle Nate's and I'll make ya a 6" bar.



Oh man, this might have to get put into pics tonite, I'm thinking my 660 with the 12" bar on it form my 009 and an outlandish getup, that should piss some guys off on the Facebook "chainsaws" page :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Gologit

Don't forget that nifty little pry bar/lever/peavey thingy that's absolutely guaranteed to make your trees go exactly where you want them.

And be sure to take at least fifteen minutes to cut everything under 12" dbh. Take longer on the big stuff...or rig a pull tree.

And music...if you're making a video you have to have music. Maybe something from Craig and Terry?


----------



## Gologit

Haywire said:


> Yo, why you guys gotta be dissin' my style?



Okay, I can see we need to work on your ghetto-speak. Its "yo' dawg, wha'fo you be inta puttin' da clown on me?" :msp_biggrin:

2dogs can probably give you better help on that that I can. He lives closer to the major metropolitan area where such language is common.


----------



## Sport Faller

Aghhhh, the mini-bar won't fit on the 660, my photoshoot is ruined :msp_angry:


----------



## RandyMac

I got this from the East coast, big surprise.


----------



## Gologit

bigskyjake said:


> Aghhhh, the mini-bar won't fit on the 660, my photoshoot is ruined :msp_angry:



Yup. I was gonna send a picture you could use. I went out to the shop to see what I could cobble on to the 660 but the shortest bar I could find was a 20" on my wife's saw.

Maybe you could get the blade out of a little pruning hand saw and jam it in there just for the pictures.


----------



## paccity

Haywire said:


> Anybody here in F&L that would like to be sportin' this sharp pair of like new suspenders, shoot me a pm, the'yre yours free of charge.
> I was going to send them out to HBRN after watching one of his videos, but he don't seem to be around anymore.
> -John



i've got one of there mini calendars stuck to my dash.


----------



## Gologit

Haywire said:


> Anybody here in F&L that would like to be sportin' this sharp pair of like new suspenders, shoot me a pm, the'yre yours free of charge.
> I was going to send them out to HBRN after watching one of his videos, but he don't seem to be around anymore.
> -John



If nobody claimed them yet maybe you could hang on to them and send them to Tillamook...if he makes it a full season in the rigging.


----------



## madhatte

Haywire said:


>



'Zat the outfit outta Castle Rock? If so, I need to contact them about planting shovels. Theirs are what all of our planting crews use. Ours are old Terra Tech shovels; they're lighter, with a wood handle, but shallower, and they break. The ones "from Castle Rock" are longer and indestructible.


----------



## forestryworks

Gologit said:


> If nobody claimed them yet maybe you could hang on to them and send them to Tillamook...if he makes it a full season in the rigging.



Good idea!


----------



## mdavlee

Here's you a picture to do whatever you wish with.


----------



## RandyMac

Nah, it has dogs and wraps.


----------



## slowp

madhatte said:


> 'Zat the outfit outta Castle Rock? If so, I need to contact them about planting shovels. Theirs are what all of our planting crews use. Ours are old Terra Tech shovels; they're lighter, with a wood handle, but shallower, and they break. The ones "from Castle Rock" are longer and indestructible.



No, they are in Longview on the road that the exit is labeled "Industrial" and has been getting a lot of work on it. Hurry. I think they close at noon on Saturdays. Or was it Woods Logging? Maybe both??
Both are on the same road.


----------



## madhatte

slowp said:


> No, they are in Longview on the road that the exit is labeled "Industrial" and has been getting a lot of work on it. Hurry. I think they close at noon on Saturdays. Or was it Woods Logging? Maybe both??
> Both are on the same road.



Woods is on that road for sure. Guess I still need to figure out who the Castle Rock outfit is.


----------



## RandyMac

Castle Rock Tools Inc
1121 7th Court Fi
Fox Island, WA 98333-9607


----------



## Metals406

bigskyjake said:


> Aghhhh, the mini-bar won't fit on the 660, my photoshoot is ruined :msp_angry:



Bullpucky it is! I'm serious, I'm'ah mak'n you a 6" bar by God!

I might make it 8" just'n case you hit any OG. :msp_w00t:


----------



## slowp

RandyMac said:


> Castle Rock Tools Inc
> 1121 7th Court Fi
> Fox Island, WA 98333-9607



I was thinking it would be Castle Rock Stihl, (but now I don't) which happens to be in Castle Rock, WA which is upstream from Longview/Kelso but downstream from me. There's also a Castle Rock rock in Wenatchee. Are we confused yet??? I think there is a Castle Rock rock near here too.


----------



## Gologit

Also a Castle Crags, a Castle Peak, a Castle Creek, a Castle Meadows, and the thriving metropolis of Castella, California.


----------



## lfnh

RandyMac said:


> Those two are across the corridor from me, in a 6X10 foot cell, they will get two hours a day out of the little box. I wonder where that other guy is? Caymans?



Roland Raymond turns himself in to authorities Thursday; former Yurok Tribe forestry director accused of embezzling federal funds
Being held on $1,000,000 bond.

Times-Standard News

Does he get 3 square a day ?


----------



## RandyMac

Yeah, he does, he is housed in the very same cell that Levalley was in, right across the corridor from my work station.


----------



## Greystoke

Boy did I find the right thread on here my Friends! I have been whining for the last 16 hours. Had my sinuses roto rootered out for the third time, and here I sit at 3 in the morning feeling like I have a hunk of re-bar shoved through the top of my head, behind my left eye, nostril, ear teeth and throat...waaaaaaaaa  I need my Mommy! Oh, wait...I have my sweet little Wife here to tend to me...she is as good as any Mommy:msp_smile: Just can't wake her up at 3 a.m. whining about my head hurting, like I could my Mommy. Anyhow, I am sure you good folks will be a seein a little more of me on here for the next couple 3 days of goin stir crazy!


----------



## Sport Faller

Metals406 said:


> Bullpucky it is! I'm serious, I'm'ah mak'n you a 6" bar by God!
> 
> I might make it 8" just'n case you hit any OG. :msp_w00t:



Thanks, Mang, I'd have to put some miles on that thing if we have some lodgepole stock-saw races at the GTG


----------



## slowp

bigskyjake said:


> Thanks, Mang, I'd have to put some miles on that thing if we have some lodgepole stock-saw races at the GTG



Should I bring my Silky Saw for that activity???:smile2:


----------



## Sport Faller

slowp said:


> Should I bring my Silky Saw for that activity???:smile2:



I know about the Barbie saw but which one's the Silky Saw?


----------



## slowp

bigskyjake said:


> I know about the Barbie saw but which one's the Silky Saw?



Actually, it is another brand but the same style. It has teeth and a curved handle, and I am the motor. I'm not sure how many CCs I am. I'm trying to reduce those. 

Speaking of, it is looking like good weather to hop on the bicycle and go see if any logs are moving down the road.


----------



## Sport Faller

slowp said:


> Actually, it is another brand but the same style. It has teeth and a curved handle, and I am the motor. I'm not sure how many CCs I am. I'm trying to reduce those.
> 
> Speaking of, it is looking like good weather to hop on the bicycle and go see if any logs are moving down the road.



Ya Sure, da Svede Fiddle


----------



## paccity

here ya go jake, it's an oldgrowth killer. sorry about the other stuff in the pic.


----------



## Metals406

Hey Cody, do you think this surgery is going to work this time?

Will your voice get deeper now. . . Like Berry White?


----------



## Sport Faller

Metals406 said:


> Hey Cody, do you think this surgery is going to work this time?
> 
> Will your voice get deeper now. . . Like Berry White?



Uhhhhhhh Uhhhhhhhh baby, I can't be cuttin no cottonwoods for that price,.
This 361 is my first, my last, MY EVERYTHIIIIIING :biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## Metals406

bigskyjake said:


> Uhhhhhhh Uhhhhhhhh baby, I can't be cuttin no cottonwoods for that price,.
> This 361 is my first, my last, MY EVERYTHIIIIIING :biggrin::biggrin:



:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Sport Faller

tarzanstree said:


> Boy did I find the right thread on here my Friends! I have been whining for the last 16 hours. Had my sinuses roto rootered out for the third time, and here I sit at 3 in the morning feeling like I have a hunk of re-bar shoved through the top of my head, behind my left eye, nostril, ear teeth and throat...waaaaaaaaa  I need my Mommy! Oh, wait...I have my sweet little Wife here to tend to me...she is as good as any Mommy:msp_smile: Just can't wake her up at 3 a.m. whining about my head hurting, like I could my Mommy. *Anyhow, I am sure you good folks will be a seein a little more of me on here for the next couple 3 days* of goin stir crazy!



HEY!
Wake up!
you posted this at 2:55AM, wipe all that Cheeto dust off your PJ's, turn off Judge Judy, and come hang out with us


----------



## Greystoke

I can't believe you guys are a hackin on an invalid! By god when I come up there Ima openin up a 55 gallon drum of ass whoop and a pourin it on both of ya!


----------



## RandyMac

tarzanstree said:


> I can't believe you guys are a hackin on an invalid! By god when I come up there Ima openin up a 55 gallon drum of ass whoop and a pourin it on both of ya!



#####


----------



## Sport Faller

tarzanstree said:


> I can't believe you guys are a hackin on an invalid! By god when I come up there Ima openin up a 55 gallon drum of ass whoop and a pourin it on both of ya!



Don't forget fresh tennis balls for the legs of your walker


----------



## Greystoke

RandyMac said:


> #####



#######


----------



## Greystoke

bigskyjake said:


> Don't forget fresh tennis balls for the legs of your walker



By god you just wait...yer just ripe ass whoopin size!


----------



## RandyMac

tarzanstree said:


> #######



#### #### #######


----------



## Greystoke

RandyMac said:


> #### #### #######



#### #### ####### ####### #### #####!


----------



## RandyMac

RandyMac said:


> This is Cody aka Tarzantree.



I used your name in vain sonny


----------



## grgbandkng

*GD Inspections*

You know what really pisses me off? The fact that I have to buy a permit to do work on my house, but the city in which I live, and the inspectors themselves have zero accountability for the permited work they inspect! I bought my house two years ago, and I knew that my deck needed work. The rim joist (or ledger board, the framing that is attached to the house) was installed improperly. I know this, because I am a carpenter and have built numerous decks in the past. The rim joist was applied over the siding, not directly to the sheathing as the code calls for. It also had no flashing of any kind. As a result, it is rotting. Being the law abiding guy that I am, I called for a permit to fix my deck. I asked if the deck was permitted when It was built. It was, and the inspector signed off on it. Now, here's my big problem. Why should I have to pay to fix something that was done improperly, and approved by my city's inspector? Shouldn't they be liable for something done incorrectly, yet approved by them? I guess not. There. I feel much better now. (not really.)


----------



## OregonSawyer

madhatte said:


> 'Zat the outfit outta Castle Rock? If so, I need to contact them about planting shovels. Theirs are what all of our planting crews use. Ours are old Terra Tech shovels; they're lighter, with a wood handle, but shallower, and they break. The ones "from Castle Rock" are longer and indestructible.



Just rolled on through Longview today. Cowlitz and Wood's are just down the street from each other. Maybe 3/4 mile?


----------



## Sport Faller

Gologit said:


> Well? How'd it go?





Metals406 said:


> Yeah, Canada poo'd on us yesterday -- we had an inch or better of white stuff early in the morning. :msp_mad:
> 
> So, are you fix'n to have some pictures or video next weekend?



finally got it done today, it was 3 trees instead of 12 and they were closer than #### to his house

















middle stump aint mine, no sir










it never looks steep at all in pics, it was steeper than ####


----------



## forestryworks

Look at him watching you like a hawk in that first picture :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Sport Faller

Ohy that wasn't the homeowner, that was my wife's uncle, Alex, he was a huge help, the guy works on a thinning crew in WA, the only form of compensation he would accept was a case of Busch


----------



## Metals406

This stump confuses me. . . What's the dealio?

Looked like a fun time!!


----------



## Sport Faller

Metals406 said:


> This stump confuses me. . . What's the dealio?
> 
> Looked like a fun time!!



That's a real peach huh? looking at it from the top it had like 2 faces and 3 slopping backs



Haywire said:


> Probably after that one almost smoked the house, the guy decided to call Jake in



Ding, John guesses correctly, there were some other stumps of his on the property that made me wonder why he was still around, and he had a helluva story about one that missed his newly built garage by about 5 feet. He wanted me to dump 2 more into the lake by his house that he would tow out "later", #### That


----------



## Metals406

bigskyjake said:


> That's a real peach huh? looking at it from the top it had like 2 faces and 3 slopping backs
> 
> 
> 
> Ding, John guesses correctly, there were some other stumps of his on the property that made me wonder why he was still around, and he had a helluva story about one that missed his newly built garage by about 5 feet. He wanted me to dump 2 more into the lake by his house that he would tow out "later", #### That



Did he offer to kick you in the sac real hard too?


----------



## Sport Faller

Metals406 said:


> Did he offer to kick you in the sac real hard too?



I know man, I should've been like "ok, now call the Forest Service and make sure they get here right when I fall the second one so they can make sure to confiscate all my #### and write me 2 tickets"


----------



## madhatte

Metals406 said:


>



Next time couldja make the circle look _just a bit_ more like a heart?


----------



## Jacob J.

Haywire said:


> Probably after that one almost smoked the house, the guy decided to call Jake in



It looks like the operator was smoking something...


----------



## paccity

aw comeon you were copying your hero's style of fallin.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Sport Faller

paccity said:


> aw comeon you were copying your hero's style of fallin.:hmm3grin2orange:



hahaha, I must've forgot my dual busheler pads at home, also I'm pretty sure that if a cat were to limb with a 460 all the time you'd look like The Governator before long. Another thing too, bucking that #### up on steep ground is a little sketchier than I thought it would be, a couple of those ####ers grew legs and took off running


----------



## Metals406

bigskyjake said:


> hahaha, I must've forgot my dual busheler pads at home, also I'm pretty sure that if a cat were to limb with a 460 all the time you'd look like The Governator before long. Another thing too, bucking that #### up on steep ground is a little sketchier than I thought it would be, a couple of those ####ers grew legs and took off running



:agree2:


----------



## Sport Faller

they were up in the air a little bit, so I figured " hmmm, lemme limb this up, buck it, and it should just drop right down" nope, not exactly


----------



## slowp

bigskyjake said:


> hahaha, I must've forgot my dual busheler pads at home, also I'm pretty sure that if a cat were to limb with a 460 all the time you'd look like The Governator before long. Another thing too, bucking that #### up on steep ground is a little sketchier than I thought it would be, a couple of those ####ers grew legs and took off running



Gravity happens.


----------



## Gologit

slowp said:


> Gravity happens.



Happens quick, too.


----------



## Gologit

*Whining?*

Three days of snags. And they keep finding more.


----------



## HorseFaller

High winds and alot of rain. Lost my hardhat twice in gusts. Not fun


----------



## mile9socounty

Its that time of the month. No cash, little gas, and just enough chew. Atleast food isnt going to be a problem.


----------



## Samlock

bigskyjake said:


> it never looks steep at all in pics, it was steeper than ####



Looking good, Jake, well done.

Maybe you should have carried that ms200 attached to a 12'' bar to the site after all.


----------



## wowzers

It is way better to put your rain pants on after work rather than when it rains all day.


----------



## HorseFaller

Well got it all today; wind, rain, sleet, hail, mist, fog, and snow. Well all except sun, which came out after the quitting whistle.


----------



## madhatte

Banged up my work rig today. Threading my way through blowdown oak, I didn't see a hidden stump by the side of the trail, and left a nice crease at the bottom of both passenger's side doors. It's been a couple years since I made a dent like that and it kinda pissed me off. I was just trying to keep branches out of the radiator. Oh, well, at least it still got me home.


----------



## slowp

It has been one of those days although not too horrible. The Used Dog seemed to be healed up so I took him on my walk. He did well until we had to go down the steep hill that we'd gone up. He went lame again, although not as bad. I guess I'll have to leave him at home for a few days. 

So, the rain stopped. I went out to work on firewood. The rain started up--hard. I went into the shop and glued more foam on the old hot tub cover. Then I thought I'd vacuum up the kitty litter I'd thrown down to soak up water about a hundred years ago. I vacuumed with the shop vacuum. Came in to get new batteries for the radio and upon return noticed the air was quite cloudy--cough cough. The shop vacuum spews dirty air out. Cough cough. 

I came in to study. I cannot find such technical things like "the double mitre cut" or "the drop cut" anywhere in the study guide. I think I know how to do them so I'll wing it. 

There's still lots of day left. What else can I mess up? Ooooh, sun is out. Sucker hole time!


----------



## madhatte

Got me an eyeball full o' blue paint. That's what I get for trying to leave a bright, clear mark for the fallers to see. Ah, well -- this sale will be a good one, lots of fatties in there, marked for easy skidding. I do hope they don't bang up my oaks too bad tree-lengthing in there.


----------



## stikine

slowp said:


> The Used Dog seemed to be healed up so I took him on my walk. He did well until we had to go down the steep hill that we'd gone up. He went lame again, although not as bad. I guess I'll have to leave him at home for a few days.



I hope you got the Used Dog on Rimadyl...really helped my old chocolate in her later years. Dang, I still miss that old dog.


----------



## slowp

stikine said:


> I hope you got the Used Dog on Rimadyl...really helped my old chocolate in her later years. Dang, I still miss that old dog.



Not yet. The vet said Glucosamine and if he is sore, an aspirin. When things get worse, he said there was other stuff. My Golden was a Rimidyl user.


----------



## HorseFaller

Really getting sick of this white stuff. 
View attachment 236439
View attachment 236440
View attachment 236441
View attachment 236442


----------



## Metals406

HorseFaller said:


> Really getting sick of this white stuff.
> View attachment 236439
> View attachment 236440
> View attachment 236441
> View attachment 236442



Yeah, we're cool for a week or so too, and wet. . . Then the weather guessers are putting MT and WA in the warmer than normal, and dry category.


----------



## HorseFaller

Metals406 said:


> Yeah, we're cool for a week or so too, and wet. . . Then the weather guessers are putting MT and WA in the warmer than normal, and dry category.



Yep and in WA it can go from sponge to dust in about three days. With Mosquitos big enough to ride. Sometimes I wonder why I stay here.


----------



## Metals406

HorseFaller said:


> Yep and in WA it can go from sponge to dust in about three days. With Mosquitos big enough to ride. Sometimes I wonder why I stay here.



The laws alone would keep me out'a WA! Some messed up stuff there! LOL

I ain't looking forward to skeeters. . . We had one in the house in January, with lots of snow outside still. :msp_confused:


----------



## HorseFaller

Agreed!!!!!!


----------



## paccity

people parking in my ft yard yesterday. was in the shop and thought the house blew up. took out the power pole clipped the spruce and stopped 15' from the house. just shut the gen down.


----------



## Samlock

Such a shame. A blooming Cherry and all.


----------



## Joe46

It looks like they brought er to a stop OK:bang: Don't think that ones gonna buff out though


----------



## Metals406

What the hell? Were they drunk Fraz?


----------



## Sport Faller

Am I out of my gourd or is there and old man in a Pilgrim hat sitting in the driver seat, also, these new cars are really built to take a collision huh?


----------



## beelsr

bigskyjake said:


> Am I out of my gourd or is there and old man in a Pilgrim hat sitting in the driver seat, also, these new cars are really built to take a collision huh?



Funny, I was saying to myself, "The Quaker oat guy is driving a minivan???" :msp_confused:


----------



## Sport Faller

poor bastard, his Puritanical Farm auto insurance shan't cover this. "Aye sir, thine own cherry tree sprang upon mine own countenance fromst no where whilst I was engaged in sending mine wench a sext message"


----------



## madhatte

My work truck is currently balls-deep in the only swampy spot in a prairie. I already drained the slip-on tank to reduce weight but it didn't help. I'll figure how to get it out tomorrow.


----------



## HorseFaller

More of this stuff second day in a row.
View attachment 236580

View attachment 236581
View attachment 236582

Did anyone know it was fire season!
View attachment 236583


----------



## wowzers

Acme carriages. Junk!


----------



## HorseFaller

wowzers said:


> Acme carriages. Junk!



Eagle not Acme.


----------



## forestryworks

madhatte said:


> My work truck is currently balls-deep in the only swampy spot in a prairie. I already drained the slip-on tank to reduce weight but it didn't help. I'll figure how to get it out tomorrow.



Call Columbia


----------



## madhatte

forestryworks said:


> Call Columbia



I wish.


----------



## mile9socounty

Pin it to win it! Your truck has a rev limiter for a reason. :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## madhatte

Guess I'll just leave this here...

(don't forget to read the user comments)


----------



## RandyMac

We had two mostly dry days, with some 60 watt sun, now this, it isn't going to end until mid June.

Overcast with rain. Low of 48F. Windy. Winds from the SSE at 15 to 30 mph with gusts to 35 mph. Chance of rain 100% with rainfall amounts near 0.6 in. possible.


----------



## slowp

madhatte said:


> Guess I'll just leave this here...
> 
> (don't forget to read the user comments)



_The smell of fresh tree gum, the sound of heavy vehicles and hard work for real men awaits the player in the Woodcutter Simulator 2011 – Multiplayer Edition. The player is in charge of his own wood-manufacturing facility in the deep woods of Canada. To get his jobs done, the player must do the work of a real man and handle all aspects of the forest industry form cutting trees to sawing. _

I could never play the game. Not a real man. The comments are dire. It took one guy an hour to cut 3 trees. Must be big ol' redwoods, eh?


----------



## wowzers

HorseFaller said:


> Eagle not Acme.



Mackies are where it's at.


----------



## madhatte

slowp said:


> Must be big ol' redwoods, eh?



The _biggest_.


----------



## Metals406

My email notifications are still off, then on, then off, then on. . . With a day to 2 days lag each time. :msp_sneaky:


----------



## Joe46

Metals406 said:


> My email notifications are still off, then on, then off, then on. . . With a day to 2 days lag each time. :msp_sneaky:



Ah quit yer whining- Oh wait this is the whining thread


----------



## slowp

My internet seems to be way slow. It started after they sent out ads that we can get even faster for $5 a month more.


----------



## carym2a

RandyMac said:


> We had two mostly dry days, with some 60 watt sun, now this, it isn't going to end until mid June.
> 
> Overcast with rain. Low of 48F. Windy. Winds from the SSE at 15 to 30 mph with gusts to 35 mph. Chance of rain 100% with rainfall amounts near 0.6 in. possible.



And we did get some good strong wind too, back to winter wet wet


----------



## wowzers

That pile of crap cost me a bunch of money again today when it jumped the shiv and fouled the skyline up. Long splicing is always fun.


----------



## HorseFaller

wowzers said:


> That pile of crap cost me a bunch of money again today when it jumped the shiv and fouled the skyline up. Long splicing is always fun.



Ya that's never fun. We are due to splice an extension into our skid line Monday first thing.


----------



## HorseFaller

Here's a little show of our weather today. I still swear someone said it was fire season. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v5pI8NJYxKw


----------



## KiwiBro

I've replaced top and bottom suspension ball joints, two CV joint boots (after checking, cleaning and repacking the joints with grease), re-connected the sway bar that was flopping around in the breeze (just where the link went or why I never heard or felt it part company beats me), have a sloppy tie rod end on back order and STILL there's slop in this bloody front suspension of my pickup. The darn upper suspension/control arm has worn bearings, so that'll come out tomorrow. 

I knew there was a reason I try never to get under my vehicles - it always costs more than first thought - in both time and money. Especially for someone who can't bring himself to pay others to do things that I used to help Dad do back in the day. These sorts of Winter jobs have come too early this year just when good weather hits and I'd rather be around trees.


----------



## madhatte

There's a housing development near where I live that never quite filled up, thanks to the crash in the market. There was a nice little stand of fir and cedar that blocked the development from the road. It meant I didn't need to see that failed project, and they didn't have to see me. Drove past there today. Smelled cedar, and looked to see a feller-buncher dropping a 20" fir. Drove past later and found the buffer nearly gone. Here's why I'm whining: if you haven't got people in the houses you already built, what makes you think you can fill more houses, once built? Who's funding this lunacy? Who paid the lowboy fees to get the buncher in there knowing that the stand wasn't big enough to cover its own cost?


----------



## Jacob J.

madhatte said:


> Who paid the lowboy fees to get the buncher in there knowing that the stand wasn't big enough to cover its own cost?



Maybe they're putting in a gas station/mini-mart? I know Washington needs more of those. Perhaps a liquor store?


----------



## Samlock

madhatte said:


> Who's funding this lunacy? Who paid the lowboy fees to get the buncher in there knowing that the stand wasn't big enough to cover its own cost?



You can see that going on all the time over here. Explanation is: Mechanized logging equipment is tying up large amounts of capital and logging is highly seasonal business. When things get slow, you can send your human labor out to load the grocery shelves or to practice various naughty habits with crazy girlfriends. Capital costs however are running all the time, machine running or not. That's why the machine contractors are sometimes forced to accept rotten contracts, in order not to make profit but to reduce their losses. It's a well known secret over here, that a harvester hour costs approximately 100€ for the owner, but there is times that you can buy an hour with 50-60€. And nevermind the lowboy fees.

I'm not saying that this scenario would be true there, but that's my guess.


----------



## madhatte

Bet it's a liquor store. Lotsa kids in that neighborhood.


----------



## slowp

madhatte said:


> Bet it's a liquor store. Lotsa kids in that neighborhood.



We did vote in favor of liquor stores, kind of....


I just found out that The Wing had a major flaw. The factory failed to hook up a wire to charge the battery.
So, I kept having to put the original battery on my little charger, then got a new battery, which failed at saw camp, and took it to our RV guy (we actually have one here) who fixed it. 

I hope it works. There's lots of electrical tape covering the cable now.


----------



## Gologit

Samlock said:


> You can see that going on all the time over here. Explanation is: Mechanized logging equipment is tying up large amounts of capital and logging is highly seasonal business. When things get slow, you can send your human labor out to load the grocery shelves or to practice various naughty habits with crazy girlfriends. Capital costs however are running all the time, machine running or not. That's why the machine contractors are sometimes forced to accept rotten contracts, in order not to make profit but to reduce their losses. It's a well known secret over here, that a harvester hour costs approximately 100€ for the owner, but there is times that you can buy an hour with 50-60€. And nevermind the lowboy fees.
> 
> I'm not saying that this scenario would be true there, but that's my guess.



It's just about the same here. Competition for available work is fierce and often the deciding factor is dollars. 

I don't want to start sounding like some of the paranoid conspiracy theory wackos but sometimes a guy just has to wonder. If there's only one Big Timber Company that owns and controls vast areas it gets to do pretty much what it wants. In my area, on private ground, rates are determined by an army of bean counters far removed from the woods. They are extremely good at what they do. They have to be or they won't be employed long. They're the ones who decide just how big a carrot to dangle in front of the donkey...the donkey being the logger. The donkey never quite gets a full meal but he doesn't quite starve, either.

The bean counters can figure out exactly what it's going to cost to log any given piece of ground, given certain conditions and market. They'll factor in an additional amount of money that they'll pay the logger. The logger looks at it, figures if he can make a profit, and proceeds accordingly. If he won't take the job for the money being offered there are others who will.

If everything goes right the logger can make some money. But it's logging... and when does everything ever go right? At the end of the sale the logger, if he's very efficient, keeps his costs down, and is blessed with a great deal of luck will usually show a small profit. Not enough to really get ahead on, but enough to keep him in the game. That's in a _good_ year. In a _bad_ year you just try to keep the bank off your back, the crew paid, and the machinery patched together enough to run. 

If he took the same amount of money that it takes to finance a logging company and used it to open a Burger King franchise he's probably see a better return on his investment. But he doesn't. He's a logger. Sometimes he wonders why.


----------



## coastalfaller

Gologit said:


> It's just about the same here. Competition for available work is fierce and often the deciding factor is dollars.
> 
> I don't want to start sounding like some of the paranoid conspiracy theory wackos but sometimes a guy just has to wonder. If there's only one Big Timber Company that owns and controls vast areas it gets to do pretty much what it wants. In my area, on private ground, rates are determined by an army of bean counters far removed from the woods. They are extremely good at what they do. They have to be or they won't be employed long. They're the ones who decide just how big a carrot to dangle in front of the donkey...the donkey being the logger. The donkey never quite gets a full meal but he doesn't quite starve, either.
> 
> The bean counters can figure out exactly what it's going to cost to log any given piece of ground, given certain conditions and market. They'll factor in an additional amount of money that they'll pay the logger. The logger looks at it, figures if he can make a profit, and proceeds accordingly. If he won't take the job for the money being offered there are others who will.
> 
> If everything goes right the logger can make some money. But it's logging... and when does everything ever go right? At the end of the sale the logger, if he's very efficient, keeps his costs down, and is blessed with a great deal of luck will usually show a small profit. Not enough to really get ahead on, but enough to keep him in the game. That's in a _good_ year. In a _bad_ year you just try to keep the bank off your back, the crew paid, and the machinery patched together enough to run.
> 
> If he took the same amount of money that it takes to finance a logging company and used it to open a Burger King franchise he's probably see a better return on his investment. But he doesn't. He's a logger. Sometimes he wonders why.



Very well said, Bob. Same here. We need those guys who will take it lower to weed themselves out.


----------



## Gologit

coastalfaller said:


> Very well said, Bob. Same here. We need those guys who will take it lower to weed themselves out.



They eventually weed themselves out but the damage they do seems to stay around. And it seems like there's always somebody coming along behind them that thinks they can do the same thing.

I lost out on a contract a few years back when I was under-bid by an outfit new to the area. It was a combination thinning, snag removal job with a 25% saw log allowance to help offset the costs. It was for one of our local counties and came up for bid every year. I'd been doing it for about ten years.

The company that got the bid had a crew comprised mostly of exchange students from south of the border. At no time did anybody think to check their immigration status. They were good workers but they were doomed to failure by the cut-and-run attitude of their bosses. The workers didn't know enough to be doing what they were doing and their supervisors didn't care. But they were cheap. Unbelievably cheap.

At the end of the job, despite repeated warnings and corrections by the county forester, and against any and all good advice, they left a half finished jack-strawed mess that took the next season just to clean up. On top of that, the owner of the company grabbed the log check and left the crew unpaid and stranded. Most of the crew, due to their status, had no real recourse. 

But they were cheap.


----------



## Samlock

Gologit said:


> If he took the same amount of money that it takes to finance a logging company and used it to open a Burger King franchise he's probably see a better return on his investment. But he doesn't. He's a logger. Sometimes he wonders why.




Bob, you make that sound like predestination doctrine.

Makes sense, though. A logger logs because he's programmed to log.


----------



## bert0168

Gologit said:


> It's just about the same here. Competition for available work is fierce and often the deciding factor is dollars.
> 
> I don't want to start sounding like some of the paranoid conspiracy theory wackos but sometimes a guy just has to wonder. If there's only one Big Timber Company that owns and controls vast areas it gets to do pretty much what it wants. In my area, on private ground, rates are determined by an army of bean counters far removed from the woods. They are extremely good at what they do. They have to be or they won't be employed long. They're the ones who decide just how big a carrot to dangle in front of the donkey...the donkey being the logger. The donkey never quite gets a full meal but he doesn't quite starve, either.
> 
> The bean counters can figure out exactly what it's going to cost to log any given piece of ground, given certain conditions and market. They'll factor in an additional amount of money that they'll pay the logger. The logger looks at it, figures if he can make a profit, and proceeds accordingly. If he won't take the job for the money being offered there are others who will.
> 
> If everything goes right the logger can make some money. But it's logging... and when does everything ever go right? At the end of the sale the logger, if he's very efficient, keeps his costs down, and is blessed with a great deal of luck will usually show a small profit. Not enough to really get ahead on, but enough to keep him in the game. That's in a _good_ year. In a _bad_ year you just try to keep the bank off your back, the crew paid, and the machinery patched together enough to run.
> 
> If he took the same amount of money that it takes to finance a logging company and used it to open a Burger King franchise he's probably see a better return on his investment. But he doesn't. He's a logger. Sometimes he wonders why.



I'm a remodeling contractor and if you replace "logger" with "builder", you pretty much summarized what goes on here.


----------



## bert0168

Gologit said:


> It's just about the same here. Competition for available work is fierce and often the deciding factor is dollars.
> 
> I don't want to start sounding like some of the paranoid conspiracy theory wackos but sometimes a guy just has to wonder. If there's only one Big Timber Company that owns and controls vast areas it gets to do pretty much what it wants. In my area, on private ground, rates are determined by an army of bean counters far removed from the woods. They are extremely good at what they do. They have to be or they won't be employed long. They're the ones who decide just how big a carrot to dangle in front of the donkey...the donkey being the logger. The donkey never quite gets a full meal but he doesn't quite starve, either.
> 
> The bean counters can figure out exactly what it's going to cost to log any given piece of ground, given certain conditions and market. They'll factor in an additional amount of money that they'll pay the logger. The logger looks at it, figures if he can make a profit, and proceeds accordingly. If he won't take the job for the money being offered there are others who will.
> 
> If everything goes right the logger can make some money. But it's logging... and when does everything ever go right? At the end of the sale the logger, if he's very efficient, keeps his costs down, and is blessed with a great deal of luck will usually show a small profit. Not enough to really get ahead on, but enough to keep him in the game. That's in a _good_ year. In a _bad_ year you just try to keep the bank off your back, the crew paid, and the machinery patched together enough to run.
> 
> If he took the same amount of money that it takes to finance a logging company and used it to open a Burger King franchise he's probably see a better return on his investment. But he doesn't. He's a logger. Sometimes he wonders why.



I'm a remodeling contractor and if you replace "logger" with "builder", you pretty much summarized what goes on here. 

I can empathize with what you guys deal with in what you do to live/survive.

Edit: sorry for the double post, damn computer .........


----------



## 2dogs

Well crud. It looks like I've torn the catilage in my right knee, aka the good knee. I start physical therapy in a few days and then get a CT scan. Then the doc and I will make a decision on surgery. I'm glad I have good insurance.


----------



## slowp

2dogs said:


> Well crud. It looks like I've torn the catilage in my right knee, aka the good knee. I start physical therapy in a few days and then get a CT scan. Then the doc and I will make a decision on surgery. I'm glad I have good insurance.



That entitles you to whine a lot!

You can ski on it in 8 weeks after surgery but don't give ski lessons! Lessons will make it swell up. One of my ski buddies learned that.


----------



## wowzers

Can't whine today, kicking butt at work, great weather, and the good ole Mackie is back in action.


----------



## Gologit

2dogs said:


> Well crud. It looks like I've torn the catilage in my right knee, aka the good knee. I start physical therapy in a few days and then get a CT scan. Then the doc and I will make a decision on surgery. I'm glad I have good insurance.



Looks like a summer vacation for you. Can you still run jobs or will they make you stay home.?


----------



## 2dogs

slowp said:


> That entitles you to whine a lot!
> 
> You can ski on it in 8 weeks after surgery but don't give ski lessons! Lessons will make it swell up. One of my ski buddies learned that.



I love X-C skiing but my left knee objected to downhill skiing back in the sixties. I gonna have to stick to flatter ground these days.


----------



## Metals406

Sorry to hear about your knee Bill! 

Hope ya heal up quick so you can get back in the action.


----------



## madhatte

2dogs said:


> It looks like I've torn the catilage in my right knee, aka the good knee.



Aw, man. That sucks. Heal up quickly and make the most of your down time.


----------



## hammerlogging

madhatte said:


> Aw, man. That sucks. Heal up quickly and make the most of your down time.



me too.


----------



## KiwiBro

2dogs said:


> Well crud. It looks like I've torn the catilage in my right knee, aka the good knee. I start physical therapy in a few days and then get a CT scan. Then the doc and I will make a decision on surgery. I'm glad I have good insurance.


You got clicking in there? Meniscal tear? Here's hoping just a small one that will heal itself and the forces causing it didn't do any ligament damage, but there's a fine line between leaving to heal and arthroscopic surgery and if I can give one bit of advice, when the doc says stay off it, STAY THE HECK OFF IT, b/c such tears, depending where it is, may not get decent bloody supply and if the same thing only partially repairs and tears again, it's a hassle that could stay with you forever. 
Personally: 18 months 2 weeks and 4 days before I could even jog 20 feet again after knee surgery - ACL with meniscus tearing. When you go from running 100 miles a week pre-injury to taking a month post-op before you can even safely walk to your letterbox, it knocks the byjesus out of your mojo. Don't be an idiot like me and try doing more than the doc or physio suggests, and also, if ever you are not happy with those charged with looking after you - docs, physios, the people at the gym helping with rehab, ask to change. 

I could go on and on about this but won't. I just hope you are a good healer and the damage isn't too bad.


----------



## coastalfaller

Gologit said:


> They eventually weed themselves out but the damage they do seems to stay around. And it seems like there's always somebody coming along behind them that thinks they can do the same thing.
> 
> I lost out on a contract a few years back when I was under-bid by an outfit new to the area. It was a combination thinning, snag removal job with a 25% saw log allowance to help offset the costs. It was for one of our local counties and came up for bid every year. I'd been doing it for about ten years.
> 
> The company that got the bid had a crew comprised mostly of exchange students from south of the border. At no time did anybody think to check their immigration status. They were good workers but they were doomed to failure by the cut-and-run attitude of their bosses. The workers didn't know enough to be doing what they were doing and their supervisors didn't care. But they were cheap. Unbelievably cheap.
> 
> At the end of the job, despite repeated warnings and corrections by the county forester, and against any and all good advice, they left a half finished jack-strawed mess that took the next season just to clean up. On top of that, the owner of the company grabbed the log check and left the crew unpaid and stranded. Most of the crew, due to their status, had no real recourse.
> 
> But they were cheap.



Yep, there always is someone willing to take their place. Especially with falling. A guy has a saw and a crummy so now he's going to be a "falling contractor". 

I have a similar story too. There was a job I bid on three different times, yep, same job. Was cancelled each time as it was during the down turn. I won the bid each time except for the last one. Well wouldn't you know it, that's the time the job actually went ahead. Nice OG Douglas Fir on steep broken ground. Required lots of jacking and springboarding. The company that got it I don't think knew what a jack was, never mind owned even one. Made toothpicks out of this high value timber. Oh well, they got the falling done cheap, right?!


----------



## 2dogs

KiwiBro said:


> You got clicking in there? Meniscal tear? Here's hoping just a small one that will heal itself and the forces causing it didn't do any ligament damage, but there's a fine line between leaving to heal and arthroscopic surgery and if I can give one bit of advice, when the doc says stay off it, STAY THE HECK OFF IT, b/c such tears, depending where it is, may not get decent bloody supply and if the same thing only partially repairs and tears again, it's a hassle that could stay with you forever.
> Personally: 18 months 2 weeks and 4 days before I could even jog 20 feet again after knee surgery - ACL with meniscus tearing. When you go from running 100 miles a week pre-injury to taking a month post-op before you can even safely walk to your letterbox, it knocks the byjesus out of your mojo. Don't be an idiot like me and try doing more than the doc or physio suggests, and also, if ever you are not happy with those charged with looking after you - docs, physios, the people at the gym helping with rehab, ask to change.
> 
> I could go on and on about this but won't. I just hope you are a good healer and the damage isn't too bad.



Thanks for the advice! My left knee was scoped in August 1999. That ended my career as a firefighter and it took 2 years before I could even kneel down. I still walk with a limp but that is because there was no chance for repair due to the severity of the tear. This one doesn't feel as bad. Wish me luck.


----------



## Gologit

2dogs said:


> Thanks for the advice! My left knee was scoped in August 1999. That ended my career as a firefighter and it took 2 years before I could even kneel down. I still walk with a limp but that is because there was no chance for repair due to the severity of the tear. This one doesn't feel as bad. Wish me luck.



Luck.


----------



## KiwiBro

2dogs said:


> Thanks for the advice! My left knee was scoped in August 1999. That ended my career as a firefighter and it took 2 years before I could even kneel down. I still walk with a limp but that is because there was no chance for repair due to the severity of the tear. This one doesn't feel as bad. Wish me luck.


Best of luck. Wishing for just a small tear located where blood can get to it and that your left knee is OK playing a more dominant role while the right one heals and the supporting muscles regain their strength quickly. 

It sure sucks losing your mobility for extended periods. Call me 'sheltered' but getting over the surgery was the worst period of my life thus far. They wanted to put me on anti-depressants but i told them depression is merely anger without enthusiasm and they can call me many things but never unenthusiastic nor unmotivated. It wasn't until I 'fired' an ortho and went through two physios that I found people who either cared enough to bother or had the proper skills to 'manage' me effectively and I started to make progress. That I had to fight and kick-ass to find a path to people who knew the meaning of the word 'healer' still pisses me off, years after surgery.

Just like in so many aspects of life in general I guess - the plaque on the office wall highlighting a health practitioners degree/s is great, but to me it's nothing if they haven't the people skills to 'read' a person and use that 'read' to tailor the delivering of the skills that paper says they have to the patient. Whilst very grateful for the help, the amount of paint-by-numbers, backside covering, insincere near-robots lacking both people and communication skills in our health system was a real eye opener that I hope to never experience again any time soon.

This being the whining thread, and all.


----------



## bert0168

KiwiBro said:


> It wasn't until I 'fired' an ortho and went through two physios that I found people who either cared enough to bother or had the proper skills to 'manage' me effectively and I started to make progress. That I had to fight and kick-ass to find a path to people who knew the meaning of the word 'healer' still pisses me off, years after surgery.
> 
> Just like in so many aspects of life in general I guess - the plaque on the office wall highlighting a health practitioners degree/s is great, but to me it's nothing if they haven't the people skills to 'read' a person and use that 'read' to tailor the delivering of the skills that paper says they have to the patient. Whilst very grateful for the help, the amount of paint-by-numbers, backside covering, insincere near-robots lacking both people and communication skills in our health system was a real eye opener that I hope to never experience again any time soon.
> 
> This being the whining thread, and all.




Ever wonder why Dr's (and lawyers) call what they do a "Practice"? 

Food for thought.


----------



## Gologit

bert0168 said:


> Ever wonder why Dr's (and lawyers) call what they do a "Practice"?
> 
> Food for thought.



Good food, too. There's also the thought that somebody had to finish absolute last in their medical school class.


----------



## mile9socounty

2dogs said:


> Well crud. It looks like I've torn the catilage in my right knee, aka the good knee. I start physical therapy in a few days and then get a CT scan. Then the doc and I will make a decision on surgery. I'm glad I have good insurance.



Sorry to hear about your knee 2dogs. I know from the years of watching my uncle (now two fake knees) how painful things can be. You have my best wishes. Hope its only a small tear.



Gologit said:


> Good food, too. There's also the thought that somebody had to finish absolute last in their medical school class.



A's are preferred, but C's get degrees too.


----------



## Jacob J.

Gologit said:


> But they were cheap.



That's what happened with the cutting up here. Quite a few crackheads got in during the early 90's and started underbidding the established
long-time pros that were known for doing exceptional work. Pretty soon, the lower prices the crackheads were charging became the norm and 
everybody had to work cheap if they wanted to cut logs. Veterans with 20-25 years in were getting near to the same price they got in the mid 
70's. Commercial thinning contractors started hiring people without an immigration status and adopted "hack and dash" techniques. 

It's starting to recover now, especially with the strong export market and private land owners going back into some of the larger timber, but
it's taken 15 years.


----------



## Jacob J.

mile9socounty said:


> A's are preferred, but C's get degrees too.



If I'm lying in a ditch and some knuckleheads in a meat wagon come along to tend my injuries- I hope my luck pays out that
I get the guys that worked hard and got straight A's rather than the guys who played another game of "World of Warcraft"
instead of studying. As a graduate of an EMS program, I've seen people's noxious "study habits."


----------



## slowp

I decided to save money and get exercise and also promised myself an ice cream bar. Prior to going, I put my partly loaded Camelback sucky thing in the usual little pack. I also had ice cream money, keys and phone. I went out and pulled Old Yeller out of the shop. I came back in and the Camelback sucky thing had leaked all over the counter and the pack was wet. 

I got out my bigger pack after screwing the camelback lid on tighter. I put it, keys and phone in. I was well on my way when ice cream thoughts entered my brain. Then the thought of forgetting the ice cream money. Oh well so much for ice cream.

On the way back, I learned this. Be careful when sucking water out of the camelback and riding the bike. You can hit a bump and water will go down the wrong pipes and up your nose. Balance was maintained while coughing and choking, but speed will suffer.


----------



## HorseFaller

Nuff said!View attachment 238452
View attachment 238453
View attachment 238454


----------



## madhatte

I gots the poison oaks again. It's not so bad as the last couple of times but it's still itchy.


----------



## slowp

HorseFaller said:


> Nuff said!View attachment 238452
> View attachment 238453
> View attachment 238454



Looks like you could use some ice cream. 

A sad looking Madill.


----------



## HorseFaller

Sad to say we where all thinking of something with hopps at that point.


----------



## hammerlogging

Is that to mean 8 chokers was enough?


----------



## slowp

Perhaps a THIS SIDE UP arrow sticker would be appropriate? :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## HorseFaller

Just one of those unavoidable chain of events. Lost one guy line and two went with it, not even pulling hard. It's the third time this yarder has gone face down. Second time with our hooktender filling in running it. 

We where able to fix a grease line underneath that we couldn't normally get to.


----------



## slowp

HorseFaller said:


> We where able to fix a grease line underneath that we couldn't normally get to.



Always look on the bright side of life.


----------



## HorseFaller

https://fbcdn-video-a.akamaihd.net/..._=1337234976_3405188caf23cef43ec15b49dcce47df

This is the only video I could get of the yarder being righted, since I wasn't there.


----------



## slowp

My toaster died yesterday.

To top that, I tried to stack my wood east coast flat ground style. This is how it looked yesterday.






I noticed it seemed to have settled to a precarious angle this morning. I was around getting something to try to prop it when.....




One of life's oh excrement moments. View attachment 238660
View attachment 238661


----------



## carym2a

slowp said:


> My toaster died yesterday.
> 
> To top that, I tried to stack my wood east coast flat ground style. This is how it looked yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I noticed it seemed to have settled to a precarious angle this morning. I was around getting something to try to prop it when.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of life's oh excrement moments. View attachment 238660
> View attachment 238661



That suxs !


----------



## Gologit

Oops.


----------



## slowp

Maybe Mt St Helens gave us an earthquake today???? It is the anniversary.


----------



## floyd

Throw a tarp over it & burn it first.
Artfully stacked firewood is way overrated


----------



## Gologit

floyd said:


> Throw a tarp over it & burn it first.
> Artfully stacked firewood is way overrated



Best idea yet.


----------



## mingo

Gologit said:


> Best idea yet.



When piling put some long sticks across the rows randomly to lock them together.


----------



## Gologit

slowp said:


> I noticed it seemed to have settled to a precarious angle this morning. I was around getting something to try to prop it when.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of life's oh excrement moments. View attachment 238660
> View attachment 238661



Sometimes this method works pretty good. The pile had been up for two years. So far. :msp_unsure:









This is ugly but it's fairly stable:













Cedar shingles for kindling:











Now...if we just don't have any earthquakes....


----------



## slowp

My lengths are pretty short and that method, used last year, also went through a tip over. The stack is almost back up, with a pallet in the center for reinforcement and I leaned the two rows against each other which strengthened it. 

If we had an earthquake now, I expect my woodshed would tip over. :msp_ohmy:

I came in for sandwich and coffee. :coffee:


----------



## floyd

You leaned the rows together.


Guess you better deconstruct said rows evenly or you will be practicing stacking again.

Looks like some that take out what you put in oak to me there. Love the btu's in oak. Hate packing it to the stove.


----------



## slowp

floyd said:


> You leaned the rows together.
> 
> 
> Guess you better deconstruct said rows evenly or you will be practicing stacking again.
> 
> Looks like some that take out what you put in oak to me there. Love the btu's in oak. Hate packing it to the stove.



Nope. The outside stack isn't for burning next winter. It is for the next, so it can lean against each other and then all tumble down because it will be moved to a woodshed when next year's burning is done. 

It has turned out to be quite stout with the new design. There is no oak in my pile. Maple, alder and Doug-fir.


----------



## RCR 3 EVER

2dogs said:


> Well crud. It looks like I've torn the catilage in my right knee, aka the good knee. I start physical therapy in a few days and then get a CT scan. Then the doc and I will make a decision on surgery. I'm glad I have good insurance.



Good luck if you have surgery!! don't rush the healing time and stick to the Dr orders and hopefully you will be out of the house soon. 

Since my first fusion I am still in the house with no end in sight since 2001.


----------



## RCR 3 EVER

*Cutting firewood from powerchair?*

Anybody have any suggestions on how to cut firewood from a power chair, one of those six wheeled chairs with center powered wheels. Let alone getting myself to the log. Weight capacity is 400 lbs and a trailer hitch is available for a small utility trailer and the trailer may be able to hold my saw. 

We bought the 85% efficient fireplace to heat the house instead of replacing the 40% efficient furnace. Now I can't load the fireplace with wood and I do not want to buy a new furnace also.

The need of the chair is next best thing I have to look forward to in my recovery phase of my progressively numbing legs since shopping carts incident especially left leg. The store says I was merely bumped:angry2: 

In 2007 I bought my 361 and could slowly cut firewood at my own slow pace, now I need a powerchair to get to our mailbox. Jury trial may be in July but in front of the worst judge in the state for lawsuits against stores for personal injuries and our house NEEDS major renovations to get the chair into the house and bath. I cannot even get a walker in the bathroom at this time.

This is the whining thread.


----------



## floyd

yup, I know. I was talking about the round pile. I'm thinking you live above the oaks.


----------



## slowp

I guess this is an unwhining.




View attachment 238785


----------



## Gologit

slowp said:


> I guess this is an unwhining.


----------



## Rounder

Back is toast. Did it last Monday, limped through last week. Took today off......instead of going the comp route. Boss through a fit....Try and help a guy out by not comping it and that's what you get. 

Never know what to do in these situations.....Last thing you want to do is stick them with a comp claim.....But you start to wonder what the long term effects of grinding through are.

Frustrating.


----------



## forestryworks

Rounder said:


> Back is toast. Did it last Monday, limped through last week. Took today off......instead of going the comp route. Boss through a fit....Try and help a guy out by not comping it and that's what you get.
> 
> Never know what to do in these situations.....Last thing you want to do is stick them with a comp claim.....But you start to wonder what the long term effects of grinding through are.
> 
> Frustrating.



You only get one good back.


----------



## Sport Faller

Rounder said:


> Back is toast. Did it last Monday, limped through last week. Took today off......instead of going the comp route. Boss through a fit....Try and help a guy out by not comping it and that's what you get.
> 
> Never know what to do in these situations.....Last thing you want to do is stick them with a comp claim.....But you start to wonder what the long term effects of grinding through are.
> 
> Frustrating.



If the guy's gonna be a ##### about you obviously trying to save his ass a bunch of dough then it might be worth thinkin about gettin your jackknife with the fork and spoon, cans of pork and beans, stick over your shoulder with #### tied up in a bandanna, AND TRAMPING


Dr. Jake's prescription is as follows

Couch Loafing/AS Posting: as needed throughout the day with no less than 1 post per hour
Beer: 6% alc. by vol., administer orally 24 oz. every 60 minutes or as needed
Liquor: 40% alc. by vol., administer orally 2 oz. every 60 minutes in conjunction with beer as needed

Signed: Jake Knudsen M.D.


----------



## Cody Colston

bigskyjake said:


> Signed: Jake Knudsen M.D.



That script will never fly. A real doctor would sign with an illegible scrawl. :biggrin:

I hurt my back in 1981 changing the brake blocks on a drilling rig drawworks (winch). I didn't file a comp claim, either, because I was tough and a loyal company employee. The company went bankrupt in the late eighties.

My back has hurt me ever since, at times so bad I can barely get around.


----------



## RandyMac

Along with other things, my wife's daughter will be traveling from Iowa to Seattle soon. I need to find someone in South Dakota, Wyoming, Iowa, Montana for her to stay long enough to get a gas card mailed to her. Anywhere along I-90.


----------



## 2dogs

RCR 3 EVER said:


> Good luck if you have surgery!! don't rush the healing time and stick to the Dr orders and hopefully you will be out of the house soon.
> 
> Since my first fusion I am still in the house with no end in sight since 2001.



Thanks! It is looking more like a torn bursal sack as of now. I am on R.I.C.E. right now but the rest component isn't fitting into my schedule too well. The last two days I cooked for a wrestling tournament so I was on my feet all day long. Next Saturday is another tournament. Fact is I am pretty busy till mid June. About a week of that is falling in the Sierras. I will also be working the Presidential Primary election.

I will just have to force myself to sit in the recliner with ice on my knee and a cold Coors Light in my hand. Maybe a Hamm's would be better.

Last night I forced myself to watch the last episode of Axe Men. The beer didn't help at all. The show has lost my interest.


----------



## Gologit

Rounder said:


> Back is toast. Did it last Monday, limped through last week. Took today off......instead of going the comp route. Boss through a fit....Try and help a guy out by not comping it and that's what you get.
> 
> Never know what to do in these situations.....Last thing you want to do is stick them with a comp claim.....But you start to wonder what the long term effects of grinding through are.
> 
> Frustrating.



The first thing to do is take care of yourself. No employer likes WC claims but it's a part of doing business. Every employer knows this.

If you let an injury slide and it becomes debilitating (and they very often do...especially a back injury) and you haven't filed a WC claim you're screwed. Not only you but your family as well. 

The hell with being a "good guy". Look out for yourself and those that depend on you.

And, for whatever it's worth, I've ignored injuries and kept working. I've spent a lot of years wishing I hadn't.


End of "old busted up logger" sermon.


----------



## Sport Faller

Gologit said:


> The first thing to do is take care of yourself. No employer likes WC claims but it's a part of doing business. Every employer knows this.
> 
> If you let an injury slide and it becomes debilitating (and they very often do...especially a back injury) and you haven't filed a WC claim you're screwed. Not only you but your family as well.
> 
> The hell with being a "good guy". Look out for yourself and those that depend on you.
> 
> And, for whatever it's worth, I've ignored injuries and kept working. I've spent a lot of years wishing I hadn't.
> 
> 
> End of "old busted up logger" sermon.



Exactly, if the employer doesn't give a #### about looking out for you then you have to do it yourself..... or wind up walking around like a stove up old man and still working for companies that don't give a #### about you and now won't pay you as much or keep you around long because you can't get around good anymore


----------



## carym2a

bigskyjake said:


> Exactly, if the employer doesn't give a #### about looking out for you then you have to do it yourself..... or wind up walking around like a stove up old man and still working for companies that don't give a #### about you and now won't pay you as much or keep you around long because you can't get around good anymore



10-4 no $h##, last five years seemed to really take its toll.


----------



## Rounder

Haywire said:


> Hey Sam, just think of it this way, if it was a big cut in you arm or leg, you wouldn't volunteer to stitch it up yourself right? Do what you got to do to get yourself fixed up!



I'm so ####### ornery I suppose I would......Got a fandancy back brace this morning and it's feeling pretty good. Hate to go back to work though.....kind of fun sitting on the porch with the 1,000 fps pellet gun waiting for a tree rat to touch the bird feeder.

Talked to cutting pard though, sounds like some decent cutting......can't let the bastard have it all.


----------



## hammerlogging

Rounder said:


> I'm so ####### ornery I suppose I would......Got a fandancy back brace this morning and it's feeling pretty good. Hate to go back to work though.....kind of fun sitting on the porch with the 1,000 fps pellet gun waiting for a tree rat to touch the bird feeder.
> 
> Talked to cutting pard though, sounds like some decent cutting......can't let the bastard have it all.



must take it easy to recover. you can cut, but you can't push it, especially in the ways that it hurts!!!!

like pounding on my knees. repeat "Don't pound down the hills so hard or fast and knees will recover" And they will, and your back will.


----------



## Jacob J.

Gologit said:


> The first thing to do is take care of yourself. No employer likes WC claims but it's a part of doing business. Every employer knows this.
> 
> If you let an injury slide and it becomes debilitating (and they very often do...especially a back injury) and you haven't filed a WC claim you're screwed. Not only you but your family as well.
> 
> The hell with being a "good guy". Look out for yourself and those that depend on you.
> 
> And, for whatever it's worth, I've ignored injuries and kept working. I've spent a lot of years wishing I hadn't.
> 
> 
> End of "old busted up logger" sermon.



Not only all of the above, but the cost to society is much higher ultimately if you let injuries slide. 
If you get it taken of early while it's not as severe and your body can better repair the damage, 
everyone is better off. It's the simple problems that become ongoing health problems later because 
people don't take care of them.


----------



## RCR 3 EVER

Rounder said:


> I'm so ####### ornery I suppose I would......Got a fandancy back brace this morning and it's feeling pretty good. Hate to go back to work though.....kind of fun sitting on the porch with the 1,000 fps pellet gun waiting for a tree rat to touch the bird feeder.
> 
> Talked to cutting pard though, sounds like some decent cutting......can't let the bastard have it all.



When I had brace for first fusion it was for bones to heal straight. Worn too long I was told the muscles could weaken. The problem I have had and now have is scar tissue and nerve damage.
Don't rush it, at least you can *sit* on the porch. I have not been out of the house since Dec. at parents for Christmas dinner. After that it has only been trips to Doctor offices and scans. I tried to help my wife with weeding the yard yesterday and managed to fill 1/4 bag of a recycling bag with weeds in about an hour on my hands and knees since I can not bend over or crouch. I was in so much pain I could not get up and walk inside without assistance. I am wondering what will happen to me when the jury trial for lawsuit comes up and I need to sit for hours on a hard chair. I might get wheeled out on a stretcher.


----------



## forestryworks

Rounder said:


> I'm so ####### ornery I suppose I would......Got a fandancy back brace this morning and it's feeling pretty good. Hate to go back to work though.....kind of fun sitting on the porch with the 1,000 fps pellet gun waiting for a tree rat to touch the bird feeder.
> 
> Talked to cutting pard though, sounds like some decent cutting......can't let the bastard have it all.



There's only one false move when trying to heal up from a back injury, Sam. 

Don't take much to hurt it again and the second time is always much worse. Take the comp and rest up, don't be too proud. You only get one back.


----------



## mile9socounty

My whine from the weekend. 2 acres fire in 10 year old reprod. Some jackass decided to have a camp fire on a landing, instead of putting it out they kicked over the edge into a old log deck. Sold my 046 Mag, traded my ported 064 for a stock 066. Secured a job cutting for the BLM, only 13 acres. Spent all sunday rattle snake hunting. Only caught too. 

Everyone else have a good weekend?


----------



## carym2a

I had a good weekend two loads of oak firewood cut, everything ran good and didnt even cut any rocks or dirt it was good till the wife came home with a broken idler arm on her 74 VW bug, not a hard fix but I already had a good buzz going from the rum and coke , so 1+ hours and a broken 3/8 ratchet and toreup hand got the kraut can fixed, then she didnt even want to drive it the next day to work. Yup good weekend:msp_unsure:


----------



## redprospector

I had a wonderful weekend, I just wish I wasn't paying for it now.
We left when I got in from work on friday for Tucson. Got there about 1:00 am. Pretty nice hotel, but of corse my eyes popped open at 4:58 am. Went to my daughter in law's birthday party, left there and went to my youngest son's graduation (batchelors degree in business management). From there we went to an after graduation party at my ex wifes house (yippie). Got in bed about 1:00 am, and yes, my eyes popped open at about 5:00 am. Waited until 6 and went down to the breakfast room and drank coffee untill there were signs of life from the rest of my party at about 9:30 am. Had "brunch" with my son's and their families, and finally got on the road headed home at about 2:00 pm. The best part of the whole trip is the little time I got with the grandkids, but man, I'm still tired. I had to come home and get back to work so I could get rested up.

Andy


----------



## Samlock

Have a pleasant weekend!

It's Saturday here, I'm waiting until the shop opens. Trashed all the chains I have this week and I'm about to buy another set of loops. I just wonder how come there can be concrete inside the green timber????

Sam, I hope your back is better! Be careful with the cough syrup, though.


----------



## HorseFaller

Drove out a different spur to cut firewood today on the way off the hill. Unfortunately the processor operator thought he was last off and locked the gate. Fortunately there was a DNR guy up there to but then I had to answer all the questions and show my wood permit to him. Glad I got one and didn't just cut without it.


----------



## Rounder

WTF??

It's Friday, the ice is melting off my beer and I've got 2 hours driving left till home.....And look at what these #######s are doing in my escape route....

View attachment 241831


I suppose those silly logs have something to do with my paycheck though....

Hope you all had a good, safe week - Sam


----------



## madhatte

Got farmed out to the Grounds crew today. Those guys work at a GLACIAL pace. Spent most of the day standing there waiting to do something. Oh, well, OT is OT.


----------



## bitzer

Cracked main cylinder. Ram is 3 1/2". Cylinder diameter around 6". About 36" long. 300+lbs? Hoistin er up in the am.






Chest high sting weed and blackberries. 





View attachment 241863

View attachment 241864


----------



## carym2a

bitzer said:


> Cracked main cylinder. Ram is 3 1/2". Cylinder diameter around 6". About 36" long. 300+lbs? Hoistin er up in the am.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chest high sting weed and blackberries.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 241863
> 
> View attachment 241864



I was getting ready to cry about a few of the loads i had to run this week but after seeing your post I'm thankful for the crap I got handed


----------



## 2dogs

Dozer washing day. Lets start with the bottom, K?





BTW 14JUNE2012 Mendo County.


----------



## Metals406

*Doh!*


----------



## HorseFaller

I had posted pics of this yarder before. Well it's time say goodbye to it. 
View attachment 243514

View attachment 243515

We had tipped this over a month ago or so. Had nothing but problems since. Brakes went then then Monday morning finally a rod. With a new yarder purchased why replace the motor. So moving it out of the way yesterday it died coming down a hill. The op tried all he could for 300' when one brake caught and turned over the side. The op bailed and this little O71 rolled 4 times in about 80 yrds. New yarder will be here Monday. 


---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?3jmrkj


----------



## carym2a

Glad the OP got out, sometimes its just better to hookum up to a cat to move them, but those small yarders with the old tank chassis were the worst for pushing around, they had herring bone finals that could strip.


----------



## HorseFaller

Not even sure why it wasn't tied off to begin with.


----------



## 2dogs

Dang! 58 large fires.
Active Fire Mapping Program


----------



## HorseFaller

Got my saw stolen lost a window in my truck for it and they took my rigging bag with my 45 in it.


----------



## carym2a

HorseFaller said:


> Got my saw stolen lost a window in my truck for it and they took my rigging bag with my 45 in it.



That SUX, one of the crews here showed up to work and all welding leads and fuel along with bunch of cable GONE! and its not going to get better.


----------



## Joe46

HorseFaller said:


> Got my saw stolen lost a window in my truck for it and they took my rigging bag with my 45 in it.



Dang! Sorry to hear that. Hopefully you got the serial numbers written down.


----------



## Metals406

I was going to complain about my wife's car not starting at the gym this morning, and now there it sits. . . But there's far more legit comlaints with those thefts.

Hope them thieves accidentally shoot themselves with that pistol. :angry2:


----------



## HorseFaller

Metals406 said:


> I was going to complain about my wife's car not starting at the gym this morning, and now there it sits. . . But there's far more legit comlaints with those thefts.
> 
> Hope them thieves accidentally shoot themselves with that pistol. :angry2:



Hopefully! More then likely they opened my bag saw rain gear and just pitched it without finding the pistol. Still pissed my files and marlin spike where in there too along with my bugeyze.

Sorry about the car stuck at the gym.


----------



## RandyMac

I have family in Sultan, I'll be glad to pass your news on to them, they all shoot, some have saws.


----------



## Rounder

Snapped a nice chunk of exhaust pipe off coming out the other day....Not too impressed with the quote from the muffler shop.

Got a pipe bender Nate? Thinking of cutting a hole in the bed and just running a 3 inch straight pipe up through it, eliminate that headache....Don't have much use for dual straight pipes out the back. Gotta take the good with the bad on used pickups I guess.


----------



## HorseFaller

RandyMac said:


> I have family in Sultan, I'll be glad to pass your news on to them, they all shoot, some have saws.



Thanks man!


----------



## RandyMac

I just spent $214 on an exhaust system, I feel your pain.


----------



## Gologit

RandyMac said:


> I just spent $214 on an exhaust system, I feel your pain.



Did you get one that's Mattole proof? I got to say, that little Ford sure sounded good after you tried blading rock with your old exhaust system.


----------



## RandyMac

Gologit said:


> Did you get one that's Mattole proof?



No such thing Bob.


----------



## madhatte

New seasonal crew, new vehicle damage. What's that? 4th of July is this week? Oh, well, we'll just have to weather it with half our fire rigs in the shop.


----------



## Rounder

RandyMac said:


> I just spent $214 on an exhaust system, I feel your pain.



Ouch, hair higher than mine was quoted at. I hate paying people to do things that I could do if I had the time.....I just feel like I'm getting ####ed....But I don't have the time or the tools for that matter in this case.


----------



## Metals406

Rounder said:


> Snapped a nice chunk of exhaust pipe off coming out the other day....Not too impressed with the quote from the muffler shop.
> 
> Got a pipe bender Nate? Thinking of cutting a hole in the bed and just running a 3 inch straight pipe up through it, eliminate that headache....Don't have much use for dual straight pipes out the back. Gotta take the good with the bad on used pickups I guess.



Not fer 3" exhaust pipe. . . But if you had it bent, I could weld it all up.


----------



## slowp

My second attempt at a rustic turned artsy wooden trellis for my old growth climbing roses failed. :msp_sad:

On to design 3 where art will not be a factor. I shall try to inspire the engineer side of the brain.


----------



## jerrycmorrow

Metals406 said:


> Not fer 3" exhaust pipe. . . But if you had it bent, I could weld it all up.



hey nate, are you weber customs?


----------



## Gologit

slowp said:


> My second attempt at a rustic turned artsy wooden trellis for my old growth climbing roses failed. :msp_sad:
> 
> On to design 3 where art will not be a factor. I shall try to inspire the engineer side of the brain.



DUCT TAPE !!!! In earth tones, of course.


----------



## madhatte

Waitin' on a vendor... again.


----------



## slowp

madhatte said:


> Waitin' on a vendor... again.



If you were from Montana, you'd be glad to be waiting. It's pouring here. A dark and stormy morning...I think I'll go clean the kitchen.


----------



## Samlock

I don't know what kind of scrap metal they're making the exhaustion pipes of these days. I've got a fume leak too. Again. I think I'm out to the city depot to get me a steel street sign pole, fit it on and wrap some fire insulation on it. Let's just hear the sound then!


----------



## RandyMac

The Ranchero's in-line six was painfully loud climbing grades, the pipe busted off just behind the cab, I could feel the vibes in the floor. I had the entire system replaced, they used 12ga aluminumized pipe and muffler. Watched an old guy handfit and weld it.


----------



## Metals406

jerrycmorrow said:


> hey nate, are you weber customs?



Nope, my buddy Rod is. . . I'm just helping him out.


----------



## Samlock

RandyMac said:


> The Ranchero's in-line six was painfully loud climbing grades, the pipe busted off just behind the cab, I could feel the vibes in the floor. I had the entire system replaced, they used 12ga aluminumized pipe and muffler. Watched an old guy handfit and weld it.



My whining was about the after market spare part shop junk. They're made of tin foil. I guess there is no bolt on exhaustion system kits for a Ranchero? I'm sure you got a good hand made, although not a native proof, pipe worth every penny, Randy.


----------



## RandyMac

A kit was $250 plus shipping and would have been an all day project, while laying on my back under the car. There would have been fitting problems, never fails with a kit and clamps instead of welds. I did gain clearance, everything is nicely tucked up now.


----------



## forestryworks

Damn, $215 to replace some exhaust? California is full o' thieves! Must be a CARB tax in there.

Had my exhaust on the half ton replaced for $50. Like new, clean welds, and no leaks.


----------



## jerrycmorrow

Metals406 said:


> Nope, my buddy Rod is. . . I'm just helping him out.



good on ya. nice looking products. hope he does well and has to expand.


----------



## mile9socounty

I didnt want to come home back to Oregon just yet. Thats my whine for the whole month. I loved setting NM on fire. God bless the FS. Those damned monsoon rains though, they chased us Oregon folk out. 206hrs of OTS is going to be very nice.


----------



## madhatte

That's a lotta oats, man!


----------



## mile9socounty

It is a lot of OTS. I'm going to tuck most of it away in the back so I can actually take a vacation somewhere other than the local bars. Going to buy a few used saws as well as a decent pair of line boots. Sad thing is, its warmer here in Doug County than it was in NM.


----------



## Jacob J.

mile9socounty said:


> I didnt want to come home back to Oregon just yet. Thats my whine for the whole month. I loved setting NM on fire. God bless the FS. Those damned monsoon rains though, they chased us Oregon folk out. 206hrs of OTS is going to be very nice.



ONLY 206? Lamer. I had that back in January on the oil spill.


----------



## mile9socounty

Jacob J. said:


> ONLY 206? Lamer. I had that back in January on the oil spill.



Only. I think in one 25 day tour, Ive earned more OTS than I ever have so far with this stone age company. Thorton is starting to see the light, I hope. It saves our budget for winter work and so one. If I could go to any other decent fire I wood. What have you been up too JJ?


----------



## DavdH

Smoke in the eyes from the fire, need a weather system to move thru and clear it out, oh and 103* plus heat, same solution a cold front.


----------



## wowzers

Note to self. Make sure you pack undrwear before you head to camp. Going comando in the brush wasn't too bad though. Puts some extra swing in your stride.


----------



## carym2a

Why dont wives under stand the girl friend thing:jester:


----------



## RandyMac

carym2a said:


> Why dont wives under stand the girl friend thing:jester:



Sometimes the problem is that they do understand, all too well.


----------



## floyd

Was that yarder guyed 1st time it went over?


$214 for an old man to handfit exhaust is a bargain. It will be there when the car is toast. 



My whine...

Lost hay ground I cut for 20 yr. New ground is 4 miles away, 3.5 on pavement. I swathed an access into this one little piece that was pretty rough cutting but good yield. I'm going about 6mi/hr, bouncing some. Turned right but swather went straight. The safety on the hitch came off so the hole I went into bounced the swather off the hitch. Bent the 1" steel hydraulic line running the sicklebar 90 degrees.

Ever try to weld when the wind is blowing? Sparks weren't the concern as I pulled it home to fix. Don't do it. I ran out of bad words to say.

I can laugh about it now. When I got a wrench to fit on the other end of the line I was able to take it in the shop. Took 5" to weld.


----------



## HorseFaller

floyd said:


> Was that yarder guyed 1st time it went over?
> 
> Is that question for me?


----------



## RandyMac

Very sunny here, it also blew a gale.

Here is a major whine, gotta buy a big battery and a fanbelt.

Our future yard ornament.


----------



## paccity

nice old ford. will look good at your place.


----------



## RandyMac

It will indeed. I can't really refuse the deal (free), besides, every kid needs a fire truck.

I hope it has the standard V8, I don't want to be feeding one of the big, big blocks, some went over 500ci.


----------



## paccity

more of a dumb azz move than a whine. don't leave stuff on the bench when running a saw.


----------



## RandyMac

paccity said:


> more of a dumb azz move than a whine. don't leave stuff on the bench when running a saw.


----------



## paccity

RandyMac said:


> It will indeed. I can't really refuse the deal (free), besides, every kid needs a fire truck.
> 
> I hope it has the standard V8, I don't want to be feeding one of the big, big blocks, some went over 500ci.


it dos-not have the little hood scoop on it that the superduty's i've seen , thoughs usually had the 534 ci . ether way it will be thirsty.


----------



## Joe46

paccity said:


> more of a dumb azz move than a whine. don't leave stuff on the bench when running a saw.



It'll pour faster vented like that:msp_wink:

PS. I've heard those 534's get about 4mpg.


----------



## slowp

Does anybody know where my tube of FreeSole is?


----------



## Gologit

slowp said:


> Does anybody know where my tube of FreeSole is?



You left it at our house. We used it up. Bring more next time you come down. Thank you.


----------



## slowp

Hope you didn't lose too many brain cells!

There was none to be had at our only supermarket without the super. :msp_sad:


----------



## redprospector

slowp said:


> Hope you didn't lose too many brain cells!
> 
> There was none to be had at our only supermarket without the super. :msp_sad:



Haha. That sounds like our inconvenience store.

Andy


----------



## mile9socounty

Hey Andy. By any chance were at in Ruidoso on the Little Bear fire?


----------



## Rounder

Snapped 6 wedges in half in 3 days....little bit of an up-hill lean on this block. The real kicker is that is was supposed to have been clipped.....Sometimes I like clippers....Have a good/safe rest of the week.


----------



## redprospector

mile9socounty said:


> Hey Andy. By any chance were at in Ruidoso on the Little Bear fire?



No, I wasn't on the Little Bear fire. I'm not on the list since they wouldn't issue me a red card. I jumped through all their hoops, but they wouldn't issue one because I didn't work for an agency.  I just told them if they need me they know where to find me.

Andy


----------



## floyd

I wish I had a free fire truck.


----------



## HorseFaller

Parted the skyline twice today. Lots of packing. Worked from mosquito's to mosquito's.


----------



## madhatte

floyd said:


> I wish I had a free fire truck.



I'm taking collections for two more because ours are broken so often. Only two out of service today. It's always something. Just got two repaired. I think there's a nice symmetry to the number Two.


----------



## Steve NW WI

HorseFaller said:


> Parted the skyline twice today. Lots of packing. Worked from mosquito's to mosquito's.



Your skeeters don't work round the clock? What are they, union mosquitos? If ya tell me they come in sizes smaller than a duck, I might consider moving out there. Last skeeter I hit with the car broke my dang windshield.


----------



## HorseFaller

Steve NW WI said:


> Your skeeters don't work round the clock? What are they, union mosquitos? If ya tell me they come in sizes smaller than a duck, I might consider moving out there. Last skeeter I hit with the car broke my dang windshield.



It seems to go by time of day. We start with the no see ems. Well they kind of stay all day. Then the Mosquitos depending on the weather and the temp depends on how long they stay. If its nice and hot then the horse flys come to play all day. Nothing like being swarmed by bugs that cast a shadow.


----------



## floyd

I have a yellow jacket nest in a post about 12' off the ground. I go thru the gate alot. The yellow jackets do what they do. The other day a gust of wind took the swarm right down to the ground. Had I not known it was yellow jackets it would have been art.


----------



## slowp

I weedwhacked right up to a bigger than a softball nest. I have no idea why I was not stung. I didn't see the nest until a couple days afterwards. 

Oops, not a whine. Not a whine at all.


----------



## mile9socounty

I try to keep a small paper wasp nest in the front lid of my gas tank on my truck. Just a real small one. Always good for a yell or a shriek from the gals at the local gas station.


----------



## floyd

I like wasps. Thery eat lots of fly larvae.


----------



## paccity

was loading saws last nite in to the trailer dropped a iel on my foot " wearing slippers" :msp_unsure: broke my big toe. didn't look to bad last nite some swelling and hurt like hell when i walked on it . real fun slipping on the lace to toe's this morn. just got home from spending the day out at the museum grounds getting ready for steamup. pretty black and blue now. allwell i guess i'll end my whine.


----------



## 2dogs

Two of us are working in a concrete stream channel that runs through town. My partner climbed 15' down the ladder and stood right on top of a wasp nest. I only had one boot on or I would have been with him. He climbed the ladder without his fall protection harness in about 3 seconds bringing the wasps with him. They were little thread waists, never been stung by them before. I got it once on my right forearm, Jeff had 8 stings on his head and 6 on his back. We went back down a different ladder. 

That was yesterday today I slipped in the moss and fell on my but in a foot of water. I swam out. I did save my phone. I spent the rest of the day cutting nettles with the weed whacker. My love handles kinda burn from all the nettles rubbing my sides.


----------



## madhatte

mile9socounty said:


> I try to keep a small paper wasp nest in the front lid of my gas tank on my truck. Just a real small one. Always good for a yell or a shriek from the gals at the local gas station.




Note to most folks in most places in the US: this trick only works in OR and NJ. Everywhere else you pretty much have to pump your own gas these days.


----------



## 2dogs

madhatte said:


> Note to most folks in most places in the US: this trick only works in OR and NJ. Everywhere else you pretty much have to pump your own gas these days.



Do Oregon or Warshington have vapor recovery nozzles? Ya know the kind that make it near impossible to fill a gas can,


----------



## madhatte

2dogs said:


> Does Oregon or Warshington have vapor recovery nozzles? Ya know the kind that make it near impossible to fill a gas can,



Yes, but... 

and also 

already we're seeing less of them.


----------



## northmanlogging

if you mean the ones with the annoying "fore skin" ya gotta pull back to fill a gas can... then we got a couple of em here and there butt seems like most of em didn't last long. still got a few stations around here where you can pay after filling too. Ory gone on the other hand i gots no idea its full service only sew us out of townies don't get to play with the pretty levers and make a mess:msp_angry:


----------



## 2dogs

madhatte said:


> Yes, but...
> 
> and also
> 
> already we're seeing less of them.



Well that just won't do in California, a bureaucrat might lose his $200,000.00 a year job and his staff. California politics require expensive solutions to non-existant problems.


----------



## McCulloch1-52

I wish stihl would make something like the mcculloch 3-10 E.


----------



## Rakoprtr

Why don't u just paint a Mac Oarnge and jack the price up a few hundred dollars


----------



## wowzers

I bought another pair of Whites last year, ordered them in August but didn't recieve them till the middle of October. Actually drove up to Spokane this time and got measured by one of their employees. Got to wear them for a month last year before the snow came and the snow finally melted enough by early may this year. Suprise suprise the heels are already blown out. I'm pretty much done with Whites. I know that they are fixable but I have to send them in and buy another pair while they fix them. I hear good things about Vibergs but I can't see buying a boot I can't try on. A guy on my crew bought some Wesco's at the same time I did and his are totally shot. Another guy baught some Nicks this May and the heels are almost totaly blown apart. How long did you older guys get out of a pair of boots working in the rigging? Has boot quality deminished this much?


----------



## McCulloch1-52

Rakoprtr said:


> Why don't u just paint a Mac Oarnge and jack the price up a few hundred dollars



No,the model im talking about has a Electric start. [video=youtube_share;tNBmmw4PgG4]http://youtu.be/tNBmmw4PgG4[/video]


----------



## Rakoprtr

McCulloch1-52 said:


> No,the model im talking about has a Electric start. [video=youtube_share;tNBmmw4PgG4]http://youtu.be/tNBmmw4PgG4[/video]



All my saws have the convinece start package on them activated by saying "hey groundie start that saw and bring it here " haha Jk


----------



## Joe46

northmanlogging said:


> if you mean the ones with the annoying "fore skin" ya gotta pull back to fill a gas can... then we got a couple of em here and there butt seems like most of em didn't last long. still got a few stations around here where you can pay after filling too. Ory gone on the other hand i gots no idea its full service only sew us out of townies don't get to play with the pretty levers and make a mess:msp_angry:



Actually you can still pump your own diesel in Orygon, but usually not the worth the trouble of explaining the law to the gas jockey.


----------



## HorseFaller

wowzers said:


> I bought another pair of Whites last year, ordered them in August but didn't recieve them till the middle of October. Actually drove up to Spokane this time and got measured by one of their employees. Got to wear them for a month last year before the snow came and the snow finally melted enough by early may this year. Suprise suprise the heels are already blown out. I'm pretty much done with Whites. I know that they are fixable but I have to send them in and buy another pair while they fix them. I hear good things about Vibergs but I can't see buying a boot I can't try on. A guy on my crew bought some Wesco's at the same time I did and his are totally shot. Another guy baught some Nicks this May and the heels are almost totaly blown apart. How long did you older guys get out of a pair of boots working in the rigging? Has boot quality deminished this much?



I have heard good things about the Vibergs as well. I have some Hoffmans and they suck. My Wesco's are older (like non replaceable nails) but still holding in and super comfortable, for corks that is. I hear most around here get two seasons from wesco's or Vibergs. Alot of our rigging guys use the fly weight hikers here or the Danner pronghorns. Not sure the longevity of either. Not sure this helps.


----------



## Rounder

Year 2 on my Vibergs...Miserable bastards, but they have held up well and my feet still hurt like hell...worth it though, best boots I've had. White's/Nick's are junk.


----------



## Gologit

wowzers said:


> How long did you older guys get out of a pair of boots working in the rigging? Has boot quality deminished this much?




I don't know about working in the rigging but a pair of Wescos would usually last me three years. If I wasn't making much money they'd last me four. I'd usually have them rebuilt a couple of times but after that there wasn't anything to build on. You guys are tougher on your boots than I am, more stress and side loads.

The last pair I bought were okay but they aren't up to the usual Wesco quality. Some of the stitching is a little off, a couple of eyelets are sloppy...nothing important just not what I'd come to expect. It's still a good boot but a lot of the little details aren't being looked after. It seems like quality _has_ diminished a little.

2dogs posted awhile back about good leather being hard to find...maybe that's part of the problem.

Does Viberg have a "custom fit" deal like Wesco? That might be the way to go.


----------



## slowp

I would get 2 seasons out of a pair of good boots--note the word good, while marking timber. The steep, rocky, pumice is hard on them. Steep is hard on boots. My Whites wore out on the east side. My Danners wore holes in the heel leather in a month (not sure if Danner qualifies in the Good section) Kuliens wore out in the heel leather the second year but they repaired them fast. The Wescos slopped over the sides. 

I think steep ground is hard on boots...period. 

My orange rubber Vikings have lasted and lasted. They are wearing out in the heels--from the inside out.


----------



## Metals406

wowzers said:


> I bought another pair of Whites last year, ordered them in August but didn't recieve them till the middle of October. Actually drove up to Spokane this time and got measured by one of their employees. Got to wear them for a month last year before the snow came and the snow finally melted enough by early may this year. Suprise suprise the heels are already blown out. I'm pretty much done with Whites. I know that they are fixable but I have to send them in and buy another pair while they fix them. I hear good things about Vibergs but I can't see buying a boot I can't try on. A guy on my crew bought some Wesco's at the same time I did and his are totally shot. Another guy baught some Nicks this May and the heels are almost totaly blown apart. How long did you older guys get out of a pair of boots working in the rigging? Has boot quality deminished this much?



These are supposed to be really good boots, Made in the USA. They'll be my next boot purchase:

DoubleHBoots.com: The Official Double-H Boots Website


----------



## Sport Faller

Metals406 said:


> These are supposed to be really good boots, Made in the USA. They'll be my next boot purchase:
> 
> DoubleHBoots.com: The Official Double-H Boots Website



I like my dub-h cowboy boots, comfortable as any and the attention to detail and quality of stitching is very good


----------



## northmanlogging

bounced a little hemlock off my hat yesterday hit harder then i expected... just glad I was real close to the stump and it didn't get much speed, yeah yeah should of had an escape route...no major injuries neck a little sore today...


----------



## HorseFaller

Smoked the torque converter in the yarder. Got at least a day off.


----------



## HorseFaller

Well turned in to all week.


----------



## northmanlogging

back to working 50 plus hours at machining makes it hard to to go logging, especially when the temp jumps 20 degrees overnight. give me 65 and cloudy! But the gypo yarder is running good!


----------



## 2dogs

Kind of a weird day today. I only got stung once, the bees must have been sleeping. One of the guys set his running Husqvarna 450 down on the riverbank to help his swamper. His saw tumbled into the water and died. After pulling the air filter and the plug and sitting in the sun it fired right up. Another guy was demoted from sawyer to swamper and I recommended he be fired. I don't like having to do that but it needed to be done. The other senior guy said he felt the swamper will work out so he has one more day to prove himself.


----------



## slowp

I decided it would be cool and snowy up on the Pacific Crest Trail. It wasn't. There was still a bit of snow in places, but it was warmer than at my house! 

I forgot to take a map...not that one is needed on the freeway of all trails, but it would have been nice to guestimate where I was on the trail. 

The mosquitoes sucked our blood. The Used Dog was the other hiker. I think we need plasma now. The name of the area was Mosquito Basin before it was renamed and declared official wilderness. 

I thought we had only hiked a couple miles in, after looking the area up, we went about 4 miles in for an 8 mile round trip. The Used Dog and I are both a bit gimpy tonight. 














View attachment 247766
View attachment 247767
View attachment 247768


----------



## 2dogs

Wait I forgot my main whine. I hurt my good knee again today. slowp reminded me with her gimpy comment. Off to find the bottle of ibuprofen.


----------



## madhatte

RX burn + neighbors = oh, well, we tried... can't schedule the wind.


----------



## Joe46

madhatte said:


> RX burn + neighbors = oh, well, we tried... can't schedule the wind.



Is that why I smelled smoke at my house this morning???:wink2:


----------



## madhatte

Joe46 said:


> Is that why I smelled smoke at my house this morning???:wink2:



It's almost possible, but you're just a bit far north. I'd expect that the most sensitive of noses might be able to detect our smoke near Puyallup. Smelled pretty good coming through Nisqually this morning, though!


----------



## Joe46

madhatte said:


> It's almost possible, but you're just a bit far north. I'd expect that the most sensitive of noses might be able to detect our smoke near Puyallup. Smelled pretty good coming through Nisqually this morning, though!



Ya I know. Just razzin ya. I did smell wood smoke at my work in Renton this morning however, which I thought was a little strange?


----------



## madhatte

Jet exhaust from SeaTac?


----------



## Joe46

madhatte said:


> Jet exhaust from SeaTac?



LOL. No it was gen u wine wood smoke


----------



## slowp

You mean you can't get the local newspaper to write a cheery article about not to complain when your area is choking on smoke--THAT'S THE SMELL OF MONEY!

The Morton (now changed to East County) Journal used to do that. It didn't make the smoke go away though.

That was when you could see several mushroom clouds on one day if you were at a good view spot.


----------



## Jwalker1911

Metals406 said:


> These are supposed to be really good boots, Made in the USA. They'll be my next boot purchase:
> 
> DoubleHBoots.com: The Official Double-H Boots Website



Im still wearing my Double H boots that I bought in 08......Im in them everyday and Ive legged up on horses a couple thousand times and been on several bulls....damn good boot.


----------



## madhatte

slowp said:


> You mean you can't get the local newspaper to write a cheery article about not to complain when your area is choking on smoke



Uggh. You'd think Public Affairs would be more on top of that stuff, but no.


----------



## 2dogs

No wasps today !!!

The chipper fuel filters clogged bad today. The boss said someone dumped something into the fuel tank. I don't know, maybe the mechanic will figure it out. It also ate the fuel pump even though it has a prefilter.


----------



## northmanlogging

so it was a pretty good day then...:msp_biggrin:


----------



## floyd

Not when the only folks that have a job are bartenders, newspaper folks & gas pumpers.

We got some of that smoke a few days ago. Wind blew about 30 for 24 hr. Cleaned everything out. 
Yeah, that is 30mph steady. Gusts don't count unless they blow trees over.


----------



## Gologit

2dogs said:


> No wasps today !!!
> 
> The chipper fuel filters clogged bad today. The boss said someone dumped something into the fuel tank. I don't know, maybe the mechanic will figure it out. It also ate the fuel pump even though it has a prefilter.



Beach sand?


----------



## forestryworks

Rounder said:


> Year 2 on my Vibergs...Miserable bastards, but they have held up well and my feet still hurt like hell...worth it though, best boots I've had. White's/Nick's are junk.



Ain't nothing worse than hurtin' feet.

If boots or shoes are hurting my feet, they're not worth a red cent to me. Don't care how high the quality of the workmanship is.

Poor fit doesn't do anyone a bit of good for the long haul and damn sure doesn't do any good for your lower back.


----------



## forestryworks

Metals406 said:


> These are supposed to be really good boots, Made in the USA. They'll be my next boot purchase:
> 
> DoubleHBoots.com: The Official Double-H Boots Website



Double H are good boots. I had a pair many years ago and got 7 years out of them before the neighbor's cat took a whiz on 'em.

They only have about 40 or 50 boots in their line that are actually made in the USA. Their square toe pull-ons seem to be a rising trend here. Mostly from the city slickin' folks that dress up like cowboys and drive the cleanest clothes and cleanest 1-ton diesel trucks with no scratches or scrapes at all.

If you get wellingtons, make sure they fit right - snug on your instep. They should "pop" on after a brief struggle.

My latest pair of wellingtons is these Irish Setter boots from Red Wing. After you sweat 'em out for a day or two they'll shrink a smidge.
83903 11-inch Pull-On Boot - Irish Setter Work


----------



## 2dogs

Gologit said:


> Beach sand?



Dude how did you know? No actually the mechanic said it was our fault for not checking for sediment in the fuel tank at least once each year. However we are a half mile from the beach. We have to check the tides each day so we don't get stranded on an island.

Another day with no wasps. And...Cody, my son the Marine, joined us today. He finished his MOS school last week and after a delay of five days came home. He worked his tail off for four hours and never broke a sweat. 

Anyway I hurt my good knee again today checking out the terrain for next week. I sitting in my reliner with ice on my knee while Cody is BBQing pork chops for the six of us. Oh and I am drinking a Coors light. 

Gologit I hope you're keeping an eye on slowp. She is stirring it up in the OT forum. I think I've been bad influence on her.


----------



## Gologit

2dogs said:


> Dude how did you know? No actually the mechanic said it was our fault for not checking for sediment in the fuel tank at least once each year. However we are a half mile from the beach. We have to check the tides each day so we don't get stranded on an island.
> 
> Another day with no wasps. And...Cody, my son the Marine, joined us today. He finished his MOS school last week and after a delay of five days came home. He worked his tail off for four hours and never broke a sweat.
> 
> Anyway I hurt my good knee again today checking out the terrain for next week. I sitting in my reliner with ice on my knee while Cody is BBQing pork chops for the six of us. Oh and I am drinking a Coors light.
> 
> Gologit I hope you're keeping an eye on slowp. She is stirring it up in the OT forum. I think I've been bad influence on her.



I think the boys in OT are safe tonight. Slowp went to the lawnmower races in Morton. 
The various whackos, winos, dinos and dingbats will have full rein to rant, rave, froth at the mouth, and indulge in all their favorite paranoid fantasies without anybody injecting a little common sense and compassion into the discussions.

Take it easy on the knees. Knee replacements are expensive and hospital food just generally sucks.



Glad to hear your boy is home. Quit working him so hard.


----------



## 2dogs

The boss told me before Cody came to work that I could not yell at him to work faster this year. He can way out work me but he still believes everything I tell. More or less. I think he is finding it hard not to swear.


----------



## madhatte

Gologit said:


> Beach sand?



We had a bunch of pump failures last year due to newfangled CARB-approved fuel cans shedding plastic liner debris into fuel filters... then rusting and shedding rust as well. It got to where 10 hours between filter replacements was about normal. Ended up buying plastic cans between seasons. No fuel filter failures so far this season.


----------



## RandyMac

National Weather Service - NWS Eureka


----------



## HorseFaller

Holy horse flys batman!!! Killed 22 of them on the landing today.


----------



## slowp

HorseFaller said:


> Holy horse flys batman!!! Killed 22 of them on the landing today.



I killed one of those big monsters who actually took a chunk out of my leg while I was concentrating on hooking up a trailer. There was blood from me!:msp_mad:

Oh, and not on a landing--in my yard!


----------



## HorseFaller

slowp said:


> I killed one of those big monsters who actually took a chunk out of my leg while I was concentrating on hooking up a trailer. There was blood from me!:msp_mad:
> 
> Oh, and not on a landing--in my yard!



I know there everywhere, but this setting is bad! I have been getting bit at least four times a day. 

View attachment 248886
View attachment 248887

The start of the pile. I just wanted to see how 
Many I actually killed in a day.


----------



## 2dogs

Man this job is friggin hard on the saws and saw chain. My MS260 lost a muffler bolt so the cover vibrated enough for the corner tab to break off. The cover fell off but the guy running the saw found it. It also broke the starter rope first thing this morning. The MS362 broke the brake handle. I have ten or so chains in my truck to shorten or grind. 

The tractor got a flat today. Man those water filled tires are heavy. Next week we lose one of the main cutters. He broke his wrist in three places last weekend and has been pulling brush with one hand. The chipper ate two feed roller springs today. New springs are on order but I have no idea when we will get them. We are running with one spring instead of two.


----------



## mile9socounty

HorseFaller said:


> I know there everywhere, but this setting is bad! I have been getting bit at least four times a day.
> 
> View attachment 248886
> View attachment 248887
> 
> The start of the pile. I just wanted to see how
> Many I actually killed in a day.



They only eat a little bit. Thats how those buggers share the love. Commune with nature and let them feast.  Or pull their wings off.


----------



## northmanlogging

Almost got a new saw today... falling one that went sideways right over the power head! luckily it got hung up, pinched the bar and I could get the Wifey/choker setter, to hang on to the starter cord while I cut it free. Other wise a great day, even had a deer give me the "whats up" head nod from about 20' away...Had to start the saw to scare her away, she was standing where i wanted to fall trees...


----------



## HorseFaller

Got sap off a piss fir in my eye today. Pretty sure I would rather have soap in it then sap. A whole new kind of hurt and a new experience I would rather not repeat.


----------



## Samlock

I've got fever - 102 F this morning. That's not my whining, though. It just happens sometimes.

The complain is that had to pass a job because of the illness. They're widening a highway nearby. There's a nice set of spruces +40'' / + 100' that I knew where going down one of these days. The trees had my name on them. The day for those trees came today. And I was forced to say, no can do.

######!


----------



## Metals406

Samlock said:


> I've got fever - 102 F this morning. That's not my whining, though. It just happens sometimes.
> 
> The complain is that had to pass a job because of the illness. They're widening a highway nearby. There's a nice set of spruces +40'' / + 100' that I knew where going down one of these days. The trees had my name on them. The day for those trees came today. And I was forced to say, no can do.
> 
> ######!



:msp_sad::msp_sad:


----------



## Metals406

HorseFaller said:


> Got sap off a piss fir in my eye today. Pretty sure I would rather have soap in it then sap. A whole new kind of hurt and a new experience I would rather not repeat.



Well quit touching piss fir then! :msp_wink:


----------



## forestryworks

Samlock said:


> I've got fever - 102 F this morning. That's not my whining, though. It just happens sometimes.
> 
> The complain is that had to pass a job because of the illness. They're widening a highway nearby. There's a nice set of spruces +40'' / + 100' that I knew where going down one of these days. The trees had my name on them. The day for those trees came today. And I was forced to say, no can do.
> 
> ######!



Damn, what a bummer!!


----------



## Samlock

Thanks, pardners.

Yesterday I was pissed off and disappointed - and sick - no denying that. Today fever is down and I'm mostly satisfied that I didn't dope myself up and hit the job (I admit, that was my first thought). Probably I would have lost rest of the week if I'd done that. Tomorrow I'll be fit to get back to work. Piece work that is. One need to be in full shape to do that.


----------



## HorseFaller

Metals406 said:


> Well quit touching piss fir then! :msp_wink:



Trust me I would like to. I'm about sick of the pitch. I hadn't expected it to fling off the end of the choker when I unbelled it. Haha. Got it on my eyelid and on my lip. Glad I don't have a winter beard right now.


----------



## Humptulips

*Very serious accident today!*

So, I finally got my new Kuliens last week. Today was their first day in the woods. Felt great, not really any break in. Man, I was making nice crunchy sounds even on some pretty slick alder.

Then it happened. I stumbeled ( I do that more the older I get) and I nicked the toe of my new shoe with the chain. It wasn't turning and didn't cut through but dang it made a serious scratch. Actually peeled a thin piece of leather off. Felt like tramping right then and there.
Shoes cost $847.


----------



## slowp

HorseFaller said:


> Trust me I would like to. I'm about sick of the pitch. I hadn't expected it to fling off the end of the choker when I unbelled it. Haha. Got it on my eyelid and on my lip. Glad I don't have a winter beard right now.



I got some on my lips and face and noted that Diet Pepsi took it off when I was swilling Pepsi while driving, hit a bump and it splashed on the pitchy spot. Coke would probably work also. For the beard--mayonaise and a scrub??? Or butter?? Or WD40? Probably not the last one.


----------



## floyd

It is just like putting the 1st dent in a new truck.


----------



## slowp

Humptulips said:


> So, I finally got my new Kuliens last week. Today was their first day in the woods. Felt great, not really any break in. Man, I was making nice crunchy sounds even on some pretty slick alder.
> 
> Then it happened. I stumbeled ( I do that more the older I get) and I nicked the toe of my new shoe with the chain. It wasn't turning and didn't cut through but dang it made a serious scratch. Actually peeled a thin piece of leather off. Felt like tramping right then and there.
> Shoes cost $847.



I think you should edit this and make it into a teeny tiny font so the safety nazis don't see it. Like this.


----------



## Sport Faller

Cut the hell out of myself sharpening a race axe yesterday, didn't feel it until I saw the blood gushing out of my ring finger. Tried to super glue it closed but the damn thing won't stay shut


----------



## mile9socounty

Humptulips said:


> So, I finally got my new Kuliens last week. Today was their first day in the woods. Felt great, not really any break in. Man, I was making nice crunchy sounds even on some pretty slick alder.
> 
> Then it happened. I stumbeled ( I do that more the older I get) and I nicked the toe of my new shoe with the chain. It wasn't turning and didn't cut through but dang it made a serious scratch. Actually peeled a thin piece of leather off. Felt like tramping right then and there.
> Shoes cost $847.



Glad it was just the boot and not your actual foot man. No trip to the hospital. Just need a patch.



slowp said:


> I got some on my lips and face and noted that Diet Pepsi took it off when I was swilling Pepsi while driving, hit a bump and it splashed on the pitchy spot. Coke would probably work also. For the beard--mayonaise and a scrub??? Or butter?? Or WD40? Probably not the last one.



Just leave the pitch in the beard. It will wear out eventually. Or better yet, save it in the beard and on the cold rain days. You have something to start a fire with.


----------



## Sport Faller

WD-40 in your beard?
yowzaa, not unless you use ether as cologne and shave with Bill Brasky's snow shovel


----------



## slowp

I drove to Forest Grove, OR yesterday and brought this home.





Unfortunately, the owner's manual was inside so I had to wrassle the thing up and then find out I was doing it wrong. 




That must be why it seemed much easier to do it at the dealership. 

Th Used Dog seems to be going through a period of flatulance and the fan in the trailer will be well used.:msp_sad: 

I do not think that three Montana Loggers are going to be able to lift this trailer onto a leveling board. I guess I could put a handle on it for a shovel to lift it....
View attachment 249933
View attachment 249934


----------



## Humptulips

The wing not good enough anymore?


----------



## wowzers

Breaking the skyline to round out the week.


----------



## slowp

Humptulips said:


> The wing not good enough anymore?



Sadly, no. I like the wing for sleeping. It is cozy and comfy. I have taken up a new hobby and the wing just doesn't cut it. Also, after getting a pickup with more power, I can get something more spacious.

The Pointy Trailer weighs 500 pounds more than the wing--400 more empty. I can brush my teeth inside, perhaps keep The Used Dog inside, and practice fiddle (with mute installed) inside where I don't annoy anybody else. That's the new hobby and I like going to bluegrass festivals. The smaller festivals don't always have good privacy and the restrooms can be a long walk at night. 

The Wing is easier to "set up". The Pointy Trailer has a learning curve. 

I'll be sad to get rid of The Wing. It is so cute!


----------



## Gologit

Keep the Wing. Hook it on behind the Pointy Headed Trailer...Benny can have his own special trailer all to himself.


----------



## floyd

If you want to travel farther thar Darrington, Stevenson, or Tygh Valley I suggest North Carolina in the spring. Did a festival circuit with a roomate in college that was from Ashville or somewhere out in the mountains. 

Yeah it was awhile ago but when was the last time some town QUIT having a bluegrass festival?


----------



## RandyMac

Patty Mae, what does the wing weigh? The 'Chero has power, but sadly no good solid places to put a hitch on.
There is no frame and I have to remind myself, that it is really a car with a cargo box. I need a beater pick-up, the days of good $500 trucks are gone.

The house closes this Tuesday, still waiting for the ####up to come along. Had to argue basic math to the bank, the Realtor and the title company, apparently figuring out sixty ####in' days on a calender was beyond them. Holy crap, good thing I can talk the Bureaucratic language.


----------



## northmanlogging

years ago I was riding may super loud dirt bike through the Darrington Bluegrass grounds on my way to the saw dust pile at Summit. I noticed a bunch of jerks had done a few lawn jobs got through to the other side and some other different kinda jerk had fell a few trees across the rail road grade. So I turn around and am heading back. Out of the corner of my eye I see a large white truck heading straight for me, with no intention of slowing down, 4th gear wide open between two ecology blocks can really get you're heart rate up. I found other ways to get to town after that...


----------



## carym2a

Got a pickup load of oak today, but most is for BBQ, not to keep the lady warm


----------



## slowp

RandyMac said:


> Patty Mae, what does the wing weigh? The 'Chero has power, but sadly no good solid places to put a hitch on.
> There is no frame and I have to remind myself, that it is really a car with a cargo box. I need a beater pick-up, the days of good $500 trucks are gone.
> 
> The house closes this Tuesday, still waiting for the ####up to come along. Had to argue basic math to the bank, the Realtor and the title company, apparently figuring out sixty ####in' days on a calender was beyond them. Holy crap, good thing I can talk the Bureaucratic language.



The Wing is said to weigh 900 pounds. I have a memory foam topper in it--add a few more pounds. 

The Pointy Trailer passed the shakedown voyage. I slept through the night with no dog elbows in my back, no grinning dog in my face, or no dog drool on my shoulder. I was worried about falling out of bed. Maybe a not so slick sleeping bag is in the future. 

I have slept well in The Wing, when The Used Dog was not along. 

Oh, and Randy, get this. I was able to back The Pointy Trailer about 100 feet through lined up RVs and into a spot. I got pretty good at backing The Wing, and The Pointy Trailer is a piece of cake!


----------



## Metals406

slowp said:


> The Wing is said to weigh 900 pounds. I have a memory foam topper in it--add a few more pounds.
> 
> The Pointy Trailer passed the shakedown voyage. I slept through the night with no dog elbows in my back, no grinning dog in my face, or no dog drool on my shoulder. I was worried about falling out of bed. Maybe a not so slick sleeping bag is in the future.
> 
> I have slept well in The Wing, when The Used Dog was not along.
> 
> Oh, and Randy, get this. I was able to back The Pointy Trailer about 100 feet through lined up RVs and into a spot. I got pretty good at backing The Wing, and The Pointy Trailer is a piece of cake!



Patty, PM Cody and see if he wants to buy the wing! He can pull it behind the Tarzota for fires and out of town jobs. . . Not to mention next years GTG!


----------



## slowp

OK.

Whining...I can feel my neck stiffening up. I got frustrated when trying to get a not quite 3 year old to roll down a grassy hill so I demonstrated how to roll a couple of times. 

I had forgotten the part about getting dizzy. The munchkin and her little sister were able to figure it out after my demonstrations. I guess that is worth a sore neck.


----------



## HorseFaller

slowp said:


> OK.
> 
> Whining...I can feel my neck stiffening up. I got frustrated when trying to get a not quite 3 year old to roll down a grassy hill so I demonstrated how to roll a couple of times.
> 
> I had forgotten the part about getting dizzy. The munchkin and her little sister were able to figure it out after my demonstrations. I guess that is worth a sore neck.



I'll be sure to send my boys to you for lessons so I don't have to demonstrate. Lol


----------



## madhatte

Vendors! Graaaaaaaaughhhh!


----------



## HorseFaller

Skunks are not my friend. Got no closer then ten yards when I dispatched it... and I wreek!!!!!!


----------



## mile9socounty

There nothing like a good ol tomato paste bath. Not only are you going to stink, but smell like tomatoes as well.


----------



## Humptulips

To wash away skunk smell this is the recipe you need;

1 quart of 3% Hydrogen Peroxide 
1/4 cup of baking soda 
1 to 2 teaspoons liquid soap 
Mix well. 

This works better then any other home made remedy.


----------



## Gologit

Humptulips said:


> To wash away skunk smell this is the recipe you need;
> 
> 1 quart of 3% Hydrogen Peroxide
> 1/4 cup of baking soda
> 1 to 2 teaspoons liquid soap
> Mix well.
> 
> This works better then any other home made remedy.



Yup...works well.


----------



## carym2a

Humptulips said:


> To wash away skunk smell this is the recipe you need;
> 
> 1 quart of 3% Hydrogen Peroxide
> 1/4 cup of baking soda
> 1 to 2 teaspoons liquid soap
> Mix well.
> 
> This works better then any other home made remedy.



Yup! we used the same on our Lab two years ago, she still stinks when wet though


----------



## Frank Savage

Had a sudden unpaid tree removal job of the "for a friend´s friend" kind. From a few simle cuts to make a bench to accompany a fireplace it turned out into 3/4 day of cutting through 25-30" burly semi-double willow, partially torn over two steel fence posts, with a lot of torque in it. It fell just in the morning, no one of us knew about it. It efectively blocked the only patch, crushing fences and neighbor´s garden tool shed (as well as few nice garden trees). Had a Jonsered 2041 15" B&C with me, because originaly noting more (for the bench) was needed. In some ways I´m glad, because havin´ bigger saw when using 1" ratchet strap as a temporary harness or having no harness at all with 15" under the butt (no caulks) would be pretty uncomfortable. Well, some fun while sometimes tricky cutting, some good movement on fresh air, nice weather-nothing to complain until here (except I´more a hardwood guy and got pinched twice because of the realy soft wood, while once quite in a vain).

The willow was partially to all hollow, with red cube rot and ants over 30´ up the trunk and branches. Of course it was saping as hell to get rid of both. Went from bio-deg bar oil to straight trans oil, but in the end the chain (full-chisel) was looking just a bit better than muddy piece of clothestring with pieces of tuna-can here and there emerging from it. Four days of soaking in gas and petroleum, three sessions with brass wire brush, pint of petroleum, two pints of gas, well over two hours of f****ng around it to salvage almost new chain (well, not so new now because of piece of tie-wire in the wood which also managed to throw the chain, but still over 75% of life in it). Had to make almost complete dismount of the saw to clean it-the red cube rot powder saturated by the sap and poor ants is sticky as hell after few hours of curing on the air. Ruined two evening programs for me.
Here can be seen why the tree removal jobs seems too pricy for a lot of people. These afterparties of the job are never seen by the customer.


----------



## slowp

The smoke is getting thicker, cough cough, and I'm not getting paid to inhale it.


----------



## GASoline71

Patty please put them all out before rifle elk season... 

Gary


----------



## FSburt

Frank Savage said:


> Had a sudden unpaid tree removal job of the "for a friend´s friend" kind. From a few simle cuts to make a bench to accompany a fireplace it turned out into 3/4 day of cutting through 25-30" burly semi-double willow, partially torn over two steel fence posts, with a lot of torque in it. It fell just in the morning, no one of us knew about it. It efectively blocked the only patch, crushing fences and neighbor´s garden tool shed (as well as few nice garden trees). Had a Jonsered 2041 15" B&C with me, because originaly noting more (for the bench) was needed. In some ways I´m glad, because havin´ bigger saw when using 1" ratchet strap as a temporary harness or having no harness at all with 15" under the butt (no caulks) would be pretty uncomfortable. Well, some fun while sometimes tricky cutting, some good movement on fresh air, nice weather-nothing to complain until here (except I´more a hardwood guy and got pinched twice because of the realy soft wood, while once quite in a vain).
> 
> The willow was partially to all hollow, with red cube rot and ants over 30´ up the trunk and branches. Of course it was saping as hell to get rid of both. Went from bio-deg bar oil to straight trans oil, but in the end the chain (full-chisel) was looking just a bit better than muddy piece of clothestring with pieces of tuna-can here and there emerging from it. Four days of soaking in gas and petroleum, three sessions with brass wire brush, pint of petroleum, two pints of gas, well over two hours of f****ng around it to salvage almost new chain (well, not so new now because of piece of tie-wire in the wood which also managed to throw the chain, but still over 75% of life in it). Had to make almost complete dismount of the saw to clean it-the red cube rot powder saturated by the sap and poor ants is sticky as hell after few hours of curing on the air. Ruined two evening programs for me.
> Here can be seen why the tree removal jobs seems too pricy for a lot of people. These afterparties of the job are never seen by the customer.



These are the best kind of jobs. Learn alot doing these. Sucks about the new chain.


----------



## FSburt

slowp said:


> The smoke is getting thicker, cough cough, and I'm not getting paid to inhale it.



So no AD work for you in retirement? We are starting to send our crews up north to the great state of Washington so you guys must be burning now. Looks like the august lull down here has went into sept this yr and the NW will fill in the void for moving equip around.


----------



## slowp

The plume that has been going over us shows up on the weather radar. 

Gary, can't you smoke your elk meat easier in this? I took some pictures, I'll have to see if the smoke shows.


----------



## madhatte

FSburt said:


> We are starting to send our crews up north to the great state of Washington so you guys must be burning now.



Yep. The whole east side is burning right now, it seems, ans we just went into Red Flag in the Puget Sound region with a foehn wind event likely tomorrow afternoon. If anything starts on this side, we're gonna be stretched thin, as most resources are already committed elsewhere.


----------



## 2dogs

Been bucking hay the last three days. I hate bucking bales, have hated since I was 10 years old and couldn't pick up a bale by myself and had to work on top the hay wagon. Fortunately today I was just the driver while Cody and another guy loaded 1 big load and later 1 small load on the trailer. It was foggy this week and my eyes are sunburned too.


----------



## FSburt

madhatte said:


> Yep. The whole east side is burning right now, it seems, ans we just went into Red Flag in the Puget Sound region with a foehn wind event likely tomorrow afternoon. If anything starts on this side, we're gonna be stretched thin, as most resources are already committed elsewhere.



Wow east wind event on top of alot of uncontained fires this is not a good thing. Usually its one or the other but rarely both. Even in So Cal the winds don't blow bad when there is alot of lightning involved so this may get interesting real quick. Funny thing is the national fire budget is close to being tapped out and we have had 100K taken out of one of our fuels funds to help with paying the fire bill. We have at least 2 more months of burning in Calif and that was before the NW starting on fire so I think the dreaded homeland security audit we where threatened with looks likely now.


----------



## floyd

So, is Orygun going to do the natural & magically declare fire season over because deer season is coming on fast?


----------



## mile9socounty

floyd said:


> So, is Orygun going to do the natural & magically declare fire season over because deer season is coming on fast?



Doubltful. Douglas County just bumped up the IFPL level to a 3. Poor humidity recoveries and the live fuel moisture is killing us here. 90's during the day at mid 30's at night. Its just another one of those strange summers. If the east winds, high temps and low humidity recoveries keep this up. Deer season might get postponed. Even I wont be happy about that.


----------



## floyd

Folks hate to see the hunters coming but sure do enjoy the $ left behind.


----------



## Gologit

floyd said:


> Folks hate to see the hunters coming but sure do enjoy the $ left behind.



Hunters might spread some money around but none of it goes in _my_ pocket. Hunters usually _cost_ me money...gate maintenance, signage, cleaning up after them, pulling them out of ditches, putting out their campfires, and the time it takes to explain to them, over and over, how to find their way back to the pavement.

I don't mean to cause you gummint employees any problems but when the hunters ask me where the deer are, and they always ask...sometimes they'll drive right up into the middle of an active landing and ask...I always point them toward state or federal ground.

There. Whine finished. :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## floyd

I have no soft spot in my heart for them.

I get real tired of the road hunters that come by here. 

At least I no longer come out of the brush with someone drawing a bead on me.


----------



## northmanlogging

its this wizz bang (not bang wizz) that made me not want to hunt anymore, never been in the service but sure have been shot at allot


----------



## floyd

I took to wearing a bell when hunting season happened.


----------



## mile9socounty

Gologit said:


> Hunters might spread some money around but none of it goes in _my_ pocket. Hunters usually _cost_ me money...gate maintenance, signage, cleaning up after them, pulling them out of ditches, putting out their campfires, and the time it takes to explain to them, over and over, how to find their way back to the pavement.
> 
> I don't mean to cause you *state* employees any problems but when the hunters ask me where the deer are, and they always ask...sometimes they'll drive right up into the middle of an active landing and ask...I always point them toward state or federal ground.
> 
> There. Whine finished. :msp_rolleyes:



We get them all the time on our patrols. I have been stopped many times in the past by road hunters asking where the deer and elk were. I try to be as polite as possible, but generally I tell them in the woods off a gravel road hiding. Some places around here turn into a literal freeway after opening day. 

The thing that irks the bejesus out of me. Is the folks that drive past 6 fire danger boards and endless prevention signs and claim they didnt see them. Didnt know they are suppose to carry water, tools and not smoke in dead grass. The ones that really piss in my cheero's are the ones that argue that having a camp fire in the middle of the road isnt illegal. Then you have to explain about the fire danger level, the laws, call the boss who calls the cops. People get angry, guns taken away, vehicles impounded. Its a long laundry list of bs. 

I need a different job?


----------



## slowp

mile9socounty said:


> We get them all the time on our patrols. I have been stopped many times in the past by road hunters asking where the deer and elk were. I try to be as polite as possible, but generally I tell them in the woods off a gravel road hiding. Some places around here turn into a literal freeway after opening day.
> 
> The thing that irks the bejesus out of me. Is the folks that drive past 6 fire danger boards and endless prevention signs and claim they didnt see them. Didnt know they are suppose to carry water, tools and not smoke in dead grass. The ones that really piss in my cheero's are the ones that argue that having a camp fire in the middle of the road isnt illegal. Then you have to explain about the fire danger level, the laws, call the boss who calls the cops. People get angry, guns taken away, vehicles impounded. Its a long laundry list of bs.
> 
> I need a different job?



Nope, because it doesn't go on all year. Being a guy, you probably don't get the line of "You're out here all alone? " and then a lecture on how you shouldn't be, because being of the female gender, you obviously can't handle being in the woods.  THEN comes the question from the same manly men, "Where are the deer/elk? My reply for deer? Same as your's. Off the road. My reply for elk? Downtown Packwood or on the highway. Then I'd drive on up to my job. Or find something nearby to cut and make noise. :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## floyd

Nah, just mount a cannon in your pickup bed. Water cannon would prolly work just fine.

Anyone else notice we been chewing on this thread almost a YR?


----------



## HorseFaller

Back from hunting camp and I really don't want to go to work.


----------



## HorseFaller

Bought a pair of Viking rubber corks yesterday and took a staub through the side of them today. Not happy not one bit. It took some convincing too to get them exchanged. Corks should hold up to anything we throw at them.


----------



## northmanlogging

seeing an awful lot of red lately? Think its got anything to do with burning man? Or is it true that stupid people are breeding...


----------



## Samlock

Don't be too hard on Jack477, Northmanlogger. If you beat him, you beat me. He copy/pasted my post from last fall. Don't ask me why, but he did.


----------



## northmanlogging

Wasn't me... just seeing a bunch of red in other forums as well...


----------



## Steve NW WI

He was a spammer, they like to steal part of a post to make themselves look legitimate. The software does a decent job of cutting out the actual spam links, so they look like a normal post.

We paint em red for easy identification till the mods can come in and mop up.


----------



## RandyMac

5th day in a row


.NOW...
PATCHY DENSE FOG WITH VISIBILITY LOCALLY LESS THAN 100 YARDS CAN
BE EXPECTED TO CONTINUE UNTIL MID MORNING ALONG THE COAST OF
DEL NORTE AND HUMBOLDT COUNTIES NORTH OF CAPE MENDOCINO.
MOTORISTS SHOULD REDUCE SPEED AND INCREASE FOLLOWING DISTANCE
BETWEEN VEHICLES IN DENSE FOG. SOME LOCATIONS IMPACTED INCLUDE
EUREKA...ARCATA...CRESCENT CITY...AND ORICK.


----------



## DavdH

Trade!!!

RECORD HIGH TEMPERATURES WILL AGAIN BE POSSIBLE ACROSS PORTIONS OF
NORTHWEST CALIFORNIA AWAY FROM THE IMMEDIATE COAST MONDAY AND
TUESDAY AFTERNOONS. THE HOTTEST SPOTS IN THE INTERIOR VALLEYS WILL
EXPERIENCE HIGH TEMPERATURES BETWEEN 100 AND 110.

Was 100* yesterday looking for 103*


----------



## Gologit

*Randy*

I'll take a little of that fog. We're having the hottest, driest September in history.


----------



## paccity

no records yet but still pretty dry , i'm ready for a soaker. we have had some bad fires this time of year. longrange looks dry for a couple weeks at least.


----------



## Samlock

RandyMac said:


> 5th day in a row
> 
> 
> .NOW...
> PATCHY DENSE FOG WITH VISIBILITY LOCALLY LESS THAN 100 YARDS CAN
> BE EXPECTED TO CONTINUE UNTIL MID MORNING ALONG THE COAST OF
> DEL NORTE AND HUMBOLDT COUNTIES NORTH OF CAPE MENDOCINO.
> MOTORISTS SHOULD REDUCE SPEED AND INCREASE FOLLOWING DISTANCE
> BETWEEN VEHICLES IN DENSE FOG. SOME LOCATIONS IMPACTED INCLUDE
> EUREKA...ARCATA...CRESCENT CITY...AND ORICK.



Be careful not to get lost in the fog, Randy. It'll make no good excuse at home. I'm just supposing you have a new route to memorize and all.


----------



## slowp

Quite pleasant here. 60s and 70s for highs, no frost yet. I ate my first tomato from my garden yesterday.
There are two more that are almost ripe. 

Now, can anybody tell me what I did with my ski repair stuff? I need to patch the hot tub. It is fall maintenance time and a crack had developed. No leakage. My plan is to use P-Tex, which is a stick of plastic that you heat up and drip onto major scratches in skis. It solidifies, and you smooth it down. I figure it will work in the hot tub--if I can find it. I found it when I wasn't looking for it, so I know it is out there....


----------



## RandyMac

As of 11:30 am PDT, the temperature had risen to 71 at the Eureka Weather Forecast Office on Woodley Island. The last time the Eureka office saw a temperature greater than 70 was back on February 6th, 2012 when a high temperature of 73 occurred.


----------



## slowp

The smoke has returned...cough cough.


----------



## RandyMac

Very hazy here as well, there were a few days when the smoke got caught under the fog.


----------



## northmanlogging

realized this morning that the three huge alders I dumped Sunday are right next to the Highway waiting for some jerk to cut them into fire wood and I won't get back there until Friday at the earliest... Hope there still there cause that's a big pay day for me


----------



## mile9socounty

I cant go hunting. Thats my whine of the week. Too many land closures and cops roaming the woods. 

On a good note. I did pick up a 038Mag II and a 272XP this weekend.


----------



## Gologit

*Rattlesnakes...*

I walked a sale yesterday. Miserable steep ground, buck brush, slick rock, manzanita, poison oak and a crappy stand of white fir dog hair that hadn't ever been thinned. That was the good part.

We're still dry here and the critters are moving to what little water there is. I high-stepped six rattlesnakes in about an hour, all of them close to a little spring and a mudpuddle.

Six rattlers...and those were just the ones I saw.

I passed on bidding the sale, too.


----------



## Jwalker1911

Gologit said:


> I walked a sale yesterday. Miserable steep ground, buck brush, slick rock, manzanita, poison oak and a crappy stand of white fir dog hair that hadn't ever been thinned. That was the good part.
> 
> We're still dry here and the critters are moving to what little water there is. I high-stepped six rattlesnakes in about an hour, all of them close to a little spring and a mudpuddle.
> 
> Six rattlers...and those were just the ones I saw.
> 
> I passed on bidding the sale, too.



I need a new hatband...just kinda throwin that out there......
No rain here.... the well at my friends ranch is 240 feet deep...its going dry,no water pressure at all. Luckily my hay guy has agreed not to raise my prices this year because we always pay him on time....its going from 8-12 dollars a bale at the sales. I sure hope we get some moisture soon.


----------



## Gologit

Jwalker1911 said:


> I need a new hatband...just kinda throwin that out there......
> No rain here.... the well at my friends ranch is 240 feet deep...its going dry,no water pressure at all. Luckily my hay guy has agreed not to raise my prices this year because we always pay him on time....its going from 8-12 dollars a bale at the sales. I sure hope we get some moisture soon.



Come on out, I'll show you right where to go.


----------



## RandyMac

No fog today, very hazy. Dry here as well, .77 inches since July 1st, should be double that.


----------



## Jwalker1911

Gologit said:


> Come on out, I'll show you right where to go.



Im not scared of rattlesnakes as long as I can see them and count them with a 12 gauge.


----------



## paccity

level 3 here again. not so hot but still dry. i'm ready for some sog.


----------



## Metals406

We're breaking 100yr old records here for no rain this time of year.

Kind of nice on one hand, and bad on the other.

BC will crap a cold front on our heads for 4-5 days. . . Even bringing the overnight low down to 18°. That'll make ya light a fire.


----------



## madhatte

What? No thinner in the shop? Oh, and the seasonals took my paint guns? And killed the leather cups? And I'm out? And the credit card isn't turned back on again yet because yesterday was the beginning of the Fiscal Year? 

Guess I won't be marking anything today. Oh, well. Least I have a jillion other projects that need attention.

(fun fact: in 6th grade I lost a city-wide spelling bee in the final round with the word "jillion". I spelled it with a "g". Who knew that was an actual word?)


----------



## slowp

madhatte said:


> What? No thinner in the shop? Oh, and the seasonals took my paint guns? And killed the leather cups? And I'm out? And the credit card isn't turned back on again yet because yesterday was the beginning of the Fiscal Year?
> 
> Guess I won't be marking anything today. Oh, well. Least I have a jillion other projects that need attention.
> 
> (fun fact: in 6th grade I lost a city-wide spelling bee in the final round with the word "jillion". I spelled it with a "g". Who knew that was an actual word?)



Didn't your parents sue??:msp_biggrin:

And as far as leathers? Switch to the Treecoder paint guns. Not so many parts to them and they work just as well, if not better than the Nelson guns. I was converted by the Arizonians to the Treecoder way. Even I can disassemble and reassemble a Treecoder. I am baffled by the Nelsons.


----------



## redprospector

Jwalker1911 said:


> Im not scared of rattlesnakes as long as I can see them and count them with a 12 gauge.



I'm not skeered of rattle snakes neither. I'm skeered of what will happen if they bite me.

Andy


----------



## Metals406

redprospector said:


> I'm not skeered of rattle snakes neither. I'm skeered of what will happen if they bite me.
> 
> Andy




:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## madhatte

slowp said:


> And as far as leathers? Switch to the Treecoder paint guns. Not so many parts to them and they work just as well, if not better than the Nelson guns. I was converted by the Arizonians to the Treecoder way. Even I can disassemble and reassemble a Treecoder. I am baffled by the Nelsons.



I have a Treecoder. Don't like it. Flimsy build quality, longer trigger pull. I have the Nelsons figured out. Modded one to put the 3-finger trigger on a metal handle. It's the way to go.


----------



## slowp

madhatte said:


> I have a Treecoder. Don't like it. Flimsy build quality, longer trigger pull. I have the Nelsons figured out. Modded one to put the 3-finger trigger on a metal handle. It's the way to go.



Not for me. I like the way the Treecoder chews through the chunky paint and it puts a very nice stripe on the trees. If I still had one, I might have to challenge you to a paint gun duel. Nelsons are wimpy and clog up easily. They are hard to work on unless one is a brainiac (you are) and has three arms (you don't appear to have that). 

I have replaced a part under field conditions using a yarder engineer as a vise and gotten my paint gun going like new again. Yarder engineers make good vises.  One only needs to bring them cookies once in a while.


----------



## Jwalker1911

redprospector said:


> I'm not skeered of rattle snakes neither. I'm skeered of what will happen if they bite me.
> 
> Andy



Snakes are really the only thing that scares me......and bears....women in general(wife in particular)....monkeys kinda freak me out too.Cept that one in Tennessee.


----------



## madhatte

slowp said:


> I like the way the Treecoder chews through the chunky paint and it puts a very nice stripe on the trees. If I still had one, I might have to challenge you to a paint gun duel. Nelsons are wimpy and clog up easily.



The new black nozzles took care of the clogging issue, and the dual check valve setup keeps it primed. I could probably be convinced to bring one of each to a to-be-determined duelling place to prove once and for all that the Nelson is the One True Paint gun!


----------



## slowp

Nelson does not suck. Treecoder does!


----------



## madhatte




----------



## Metals406

Call me old fashion. . . But I just push the little button thing with my finger, and paint comes out. :dunno:


----------



## redprospector

Metals406 said:


> Call me old fashion. . . But I just push the little button thing with my finger, and paint comes out. :dunno:



Well, that sucks. 

Andy


----------



## slowp

Metals406 said:


> Call me old fashion. . . But I just push the little button thing with my finger, and paint comes out. :dunno:



A paint gun gets more distance, so you don't have to get up so close, and you don't inhale the paint spray so much. It also causes paint gun envy from the poor chaser, who has to brand and paint the log ends.


----------



## Metals406

I'm'ah invent one that work from 25' away like bee spray.


----------



## Metals406

redprospector said:


> Well, that sucks.
> 
> Andy



You should have been there to see the nurses face! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Metals406

Hey, I just realized Jameson hasn't posted in a while? . . Wonder what's up? :msp_confused:


----------



## redprospector

Don't know.

Andy


----------



## slowp

Metals406 said:


> I'm'ah invent one that work from 25' away like bee spray.



With a favorable wind, and elevation, a Treecoder could put a bit on a tree from a long distance. That is a good thing when you are wading through fell and buck to paint a tree. 

Seriously, what needs to be invented is a log end branding painting combination that can be poked into the loads on log trucks to get them all done. Don't know why, but so many outfits here wait til the logs are on the trucks to paint and brand. 

Oh, and because it would be handled by loggers, it needs to be unbreakable and simple. :msp_smile:


----------



## paccity

paint balls might work. nail a lott of trees from one spot.


----------



## Jacob J.

Metals406 said:


> Hey, I just realized Jameson hasn't posted in a while? . . Wonder what's up? :msp_confused:



He was kidnapped by Pearl divers. He's living in Saipan, tending Oyster beds.


----------



## madhatte

paccity said:


> paint balls might work. nail a lott of trees from one spot.



Check the Nelson website... they sell paintball guns.

Also, I'll be pre-marking a unit that way this next spring, if all goes well. I'll let you know how that works.


----------



## slowp

THEY would not let us get paintball guns. THEY figured (and were probably correct) that we would also be painting chipmonks, deer, cows, rocks, and each other if we had the paintball guns. 

I would imagine it would take a week long training session to learn the proper use of such things, if THEY ever allowed the guns to be used.


----------



## Gologit

Metals406 said:


> Hey, I just realized Jameson hasn't posted in a while? . . Wonder what's up? :msp_confused:



I saw him in Texas in July. He was hammering hard on the school thing and plans on finishing but I think he still wants to go logging.

Good kid, If I had enough work to keep him busy I'd hire him.


----------



## Metals406

Jacob J. said:


> He was kidnapped by Pearl divers. He's living in Saipan, tending Oyster beds.



He wishes! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Gologit

slowp said:


> Oh, and because it would be handled by loggers, it needs to be unbreakable and simple. :msp_smile:



That might be true but if it's designed to be used by foresters it won't work early in the morning, late in the afternoon, if the wind is blowing, or in the rain. It will probably want a new pickup to haul it around, too. 

Pffffffft. :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## Steve NW WI

madhatte said:


> The new black nozzles took care of the clogging issue, and the dual check valve setup keeps it primed. I could probably be convinced to bring one of each to a to-be-determined duelling place to prove once and for all that the Nelson is the One True Paint gun!



This midwestern plow jockey would very much like to see video of an honest to god wild west shootout!


----------



## redprospector

Gologit said:


> I saw him in Texas in July. He was hammering hard on the school thing and plans on finishing but I think he still wants to go logging.
> 
> *Good kid, If I had enough work to keep him busy I'd hire him*.



I feel the same way. He'd probably grow weary of cutting the pecker poles we have to though.

Andy


----------



## Gologit

Steve NW WI said:


> This midwestern plow jockey would very much like to see video of an honest to god wild west shootout!



Knowing those two it just might become a regular event at the GTGs. For the sake of us innocent spectators I hope they use water base paint.


----------



## slowp

But I do not own a paint gun. I had to turn in my faithful Treecoder. :msp_sad:


----------



## northmanlogging

could always use an old Indian fire pump full of paint... Five gallons of watered down pink latex in a squirt gun fight, 50' of good thick stream, should lead to few black eyes...


----------



## RandyMac

cold, foggy and price of gas jumped 45 cents overnight.


----------



## Samlock

Misjudged the balance of a 25'' pine. I'm not talking anything about the wind here. It went sideways. A suburban logging case. Fallout was a bent street light... Lucky thing there was nobody going down the street. That, and the fact I was high stumping. Butt held on the stump, saved my 460 intact. 

Street light was the first thing I've broken in years. Well, now I know I was becoming cocky, I guess that was a sobering thing.


----------



## RandyMac

gas is $5.17


----------



## Jwalker1911

RandyMac said:


> gas is $5.17



Geez that sucks, my wife and I live quite a ways from our jobs and when ya figure in the kids sporting events and such our fuel bill is higher per month than our house and truck pmt combined.


----------



## northmanlogging

Samlock said:


> Misjudged the balance of a 25'' pine. I'm not talking anything about the wind here. It went sideways. A suburban logging case. Fallout was a bent street light... Lucky thing there was nobody going down the street. That, and the fact I was high stumping. Butt held on the stump, saved my 460 intact.
> 
> Street light was the first thing I've broken in years. Well, now I know I was becoming cocky, I guess that was a sobering thing.



Confident-cocky-Dead usually goes in that order. Hit a power pole once, partner said we should put a line it for safety, I thought knaw I can wedge it, Misjudged how tall it was and gunned it a little to far left, I got lucky there was no damage...


----------



## carym2a

RandyMac said:


> gas is $5.17



:mad2rice started jumping up here but they like the 10cent jumps every 4 hours it seems, we are still less then you guys. and was nice to meet you the other day:msp_thumbup:


----------



## RandyMac

It was good to see you too. Probably be back to get some lumber.
Gas dropped to $4.99


----------



## carym2a

non 92 oct E-gas was still 4.99 last nite at the union station, I need to get more today as we head out for a load or two of firewood.


----------



## RandyMac

Bought gas by the DQ today for $3.99, 99 cents cheaper here.


----------



## Cedarkerf

*Thrown chain thread*

Is a thrown chain really a thread worthy event or is it a normal routine inconveinence. The fire wood guys have a dramatic stay safe thread. Even when I was young and new at cutting it wasnt a heart stopping event. I think I was young once or was I ?? WEll any way my little whine for the moment other than Im tired of needing to take a leak since my little boulder was smashed up


----------



## Gologit

Cedarkerf said:


> Is a thrown chain really a thread worthy event or is it a normal routine inconveinence. The fire wood guys have a dramatic stay safe thread. Even when I was young and new at cutting it wasnt a heart stopping event. I think I was young once or was I ?? WEll any way my little whine for the moment other than Im tired of needing to take a leak since my little boulder was smashed up



The only way a thrown chain is a major event is when you're having to file the burrs off of the drive links late at night when you should be in the house doing something more fun. 

I'm not commenting on your other observations and questions.


----------



## slowp

When I was thinning, I finally found a saw that would start and run all day. The only thing was that it would run best with a loose chain and I threw a chain about 3 times a day. There was no damage to the chain, and I could slap it back on fast. For me, it was normal. No drama, maybe an utterance of the short version of excrement.


----------



## carym2a

Gologit said:


> The only way a thrown chain is a major event is when you're having to file the burrs off of the drive links late at night when you should be in the house doing something more fun.
> 
> I'm not commenting on your other observations and questions.



Afew years ago had a chain thrown off my 42" as i pulled out of a cut, it got me on the inner leg but no cuts, Im still whining about it, but I whine alot anyways


----------



## northmanlogging

helping a friend get some firewood Sunday, he's got a poolan that he bought new. So I show him how to sharpen the chain and a crash course on filing rakers, fallowed by a crash course in small tree falling, fuq'n chain came off that p.o.s. at least three times in maybe 30 minutes of cutting... not impressed don't think he was either


----------



## redprospector

Hmm, thrown chain's huh?
I threw a chain off a 36" bar on a 2100xp one time. Split the low hanging crotch right out of the overall's I was wearing that day.
I dicided to go home early because of the extra ventilation. Wouldn't ya know it, the saw boss, and the cat boss were in the middle of the road shooting the bull. I declined the invitation to get out, and sat in the truck with my MacT in my lap for the next 20 minutes.
For me, that's about as close to a thread worthy event that throwing a chain has ever been. 

Andy


----------



## northmanlogging

somebody told me once that a thrown chain could take yer leg off... I think the same guy said he would burn 5 gallons of saw gas every day... I don't listen to much of what he says...


----------



## mile9socounty

Throwing chains isnt fun, but it happens. Not really thread worthy if you ask me. I have seen them wipe out side covers and even a few fuel tanks. They also play hell on roller chain catches. Mind you, this is experience working with a brushing crew for 6 years. Folks dont seem to understand, even a bar has a life span. When you can rock a chain 45 degrees to the left and right when the chain is sitting in the bar rail. Its a little clapped out.


----------



## slowp

Which to believe?

One forecast calls for frost, the other 40 degree temps. I'm thinking no frost because we are pretty smoked in here--cough cough. 

I've got a tomato vine that has actually grown and ripened non-cherry tomatoes. They are now in the ten cent each cost. More are on it and are ripening. 

Cough cough...


----------



## carym2a

mile9socounty said:


> Throwing chains isnt fun, but it happens. Not really thread worthy if you ask me. I have seen them wipe out side covers and even a few fuel tanks. They also play hell on roller chain catches. Mind you, this is experience working with a brushing crew for 6 years. Folks dont seem to understand, even a bar has a life span. When you can rock a chain 45 degrees to the left and right when the chain is sitting in the bar rail. Its a little clapped out.



Yep! Brushing is the $h!ts on saws and OP's, stuff gets broke in a hurry.


----------



## HorseFaller

A sudden jump to a four and no work long enough to plan a lovely week of catch up... Then the call we are dropped to a two and back to work again. Argh!!!


----------



## madhatte

carym2a said:


> Yep! Brushing is the $h!ts on saws and OP's, stuff gets broke in a hurry.



True Fact


----------



## Samlock

3 weeks ago I had a 20'' chain thrown on my bollocks while cleaning under side of a hairy spruce hanging on it's limbs. My whine is that my singing voice has not improved a bit!


----------



## paccity

not a whine but have some light wetness coming down. bring it on. my webs were shriveled up.


----------



## Gologit

We actually had some dew here this morning. It's still dry though.


----------



## slowp

There are droplet marks on the deck. The barometer is showing a drop in pressure. Could it be for real?


----------



## Gologit

*Throwing chains...*

I threw five this morning! 

I threw them in the recycle bin...part of the on going, never ending, shop cleanup project.

As soon as I get brave enough I'm going to look at the storage areas in the dark corners of the rafters. There's stuff up there that is beginning to develop it's own life forms.


----------



## mile9socounty

What is this rain that you speak of? Is it as mythical as fire?


----------



## slowp

Gologit said:


> I threw five this morning!
> 
> I threw them in the recycle bin...part of the on going, never ending, shop cleanup project.
> 
> As soon as I get brave enough I'm going to look at the storage areas in the dark corners of the rafters. There's stuff up there that is beginning to develop it's own life forms.



I kind of did that yesterday. I decided I needed more shelves which will allow more spiders to make more webs. 

Miles,

It really is raining. I went for The Walk and right when I got to my driveway on the return, the few drops turned to rain. I have the woodstove going. The deck no longer has raindrop marks, it is wet.


----------



## carym2a

slowp said:


> I kind of did that yesterday. I decided I needed more shelves which will allow more spiders to make more webs.
> 
> Miles,
> 
> It really is raining. I went for The Walk and right when I got to my driveway on the return, the few drops turned to rain. I have the woodstove going. The deck no longer has raindrop marks, it is wet.



just started hereon the border about 5mins ago, we need it but we really didnt get that warm of a summer kinda reminds me of about 79-80 when we had just FOGGGGG!!!! yep the stoves are now going here


----------



## Cedarkerf

Its raining finally, we have the stove going life has returned to normal on the north side of the Mountain.


----------



## madhatte

Cedarkerf said:


> Its raining finally, we have the stove going life has returned to normal on the north side of the Mountain.



A-hyup! Last rx burn today just as the rain came. 'Bout time.


----------



## northmanlogging

had a chance to combine to shows today, one where we've been thinning all summer, the other on the neighbor's property, unfortunately the neighbor is pulling ceder out of the river... :msp_angry: not that I have a problem with no permits or anything but that's a real fast way to get shut down and thrown in jail...


----------



## Metals406

northmanlogging said:


> had a chance to combine to shows today, one where we've been thinning all summer, the other on the neighbor's property, unfortunately the neighbor is pulling ceder out of the river... :msp_angry: not that I have a problem with no permits or anything but that's a real fast way to get shut down and thrown in jail...



Class 1 SMZ for the win!


----------



## carym2a

About out of gas, Rum, beer and weekend:msp_scared:


----------



## mile9socounty

Yep, it did rain down here in Southern Oregon. Bout time it did too. Went to the coast on saturday and spent the whole day crabbing. Caught enough to fill a 20 gallon tote plum full of them. Boiled them up last night, invited the friends and folks over for a crab feed. Good stuff. Too much beer though.


----------



## slowp

We had a break for a few hours. Now it is getting dark and the weather site shows the orange/yellow band of doom almost overhead.
Yesterday's bit was just under an inch.

I can hear the ground and the dried up moss sucking it up.


----------



## redprospector

Ok, I think this is the whining thread. My first whine for the day is that my wife made an appointment at the eye doctor for me for 1:00 in the afternoon. I hate mid day dr. appointments, they screw up the whole day. I got to the office at 12:50, at 1:10 they call me to the window and tell me that my dr has moved to an office down the road (about 1/2 mile). My wife had dropped me off so she could get groceries.....so I walked to my late appointment.
Everyone in the waiting room was whining about the dr. moving and not telling his patients. At 2:30 I told them I was leaving, they told me just a few more minutes. At 2:40 they called me into a room, at 3:00 they put drops in my eyes. Then I find out my eyes will be dialated for 5 or 6 hours.....Great!
So here I sit, my eye's look like they belong on a damn cat. I can't see squat (unless I get really close). The good news is that I got a promotion. Yep, when I went in I was wearing bi-focals, this time next week I'll be sportin' my new tri-focals. :bang:
I remember now why I take pretty good care of my spectacles, and only go to the eye dr. every 5 or 6 years.

Andy


----------



## forestryworks

5 tree job calls this month.

5 said, "Oh no, that price is too high." (Seems to be a recurring theme around here, bastards.)

My saws have sat in boxes since the end of May. 

Ah well, #### it.
Might be time for that last half-gallon of saw gas to go into the old POS mower. Or the new drip torch.


----------



## Metals406

forestryworks said:


> 5 tree job calls this month.
> 
> 5 said, "Oh no, that price is too high." (Seems to be a recurring theme around here, bastards.)
> 
> My saws have sat in boxes since the end of May.
> 
> Ah well, #### it.
> Might be time for that last half-gallon of saw gas to go into the old POS mower. Or the new drip torch.



Ask them what they do for a living, and how much they make doing it. . . When they tell you say, "Oh no, that price is too high!".

How you been suck-a-fish? You done with school in December?


----------



## redprospector

forestryworks said:


> 5 tree job calls this month.
> 
> 5 said, "Oh no, that price is too high." (Seems to be a recurring theme around here, bastards.)
> 
> My saws have sat in boxes since the end of May.
> 
> Ah well, #### it.
> Might be time for that last half-gallon of saw gas to go into the old POS mower. Or the new drip torch.



Haha. Might as well get used to it buddy. This is the Great Southwest. Otherwise known as a "depressed area".
Diversify young man, diversify (that's what they told me anyway ). Hmm, let's see. Since you're in the land of Sunshine, Sand fleas, and S.O.B's you probably won't be selling a lot of firewood. Give me time, I'll think of something to diversify you. 

Really I hope the next call pans out, and the other 5 see the job you do and change their mind's.

Andy


----------



## forestryworks

Metals406 said:


> Ask them what they do for a living, and how much they make doing it. . . When they tell you say, "Oh no, that price is too high!".
> 
> How you been suck-a-fish? You done with school in December?



Been getting an academic ass kicking, lol. And I hope so!



redprospector said:


> Haha. Might as well get used to it buddy. This is the Great Southwest. Otherwise known as a "depressed area".
> Diversify young man, diversify (that's what they told me anyway ). Hmm, let's see. Since you're in the land of Sunshine, Sand fleas, and S.O.B's you probably won't be selling a lot of firewood. Give me time, I'll think of something to diversify you.
> 
> Really I hope the next call pans out, and the other 5 see the job you do and change their mind's.
> 
> Andy



Hopefully gettin' outta here come December. It's nice country and a nice climate in the summer, but ain't no job prospects.


----------



## Rounder

3 delimbers, 2 loaders on one dead end spur....4 hours to get to the old strippy-poo this morn. Only took 3 to get home though.

The glitzy-glam life of a timber faller.


----------



## wowzers

Wolly wind Batman. Not sure if it was blowing on anyone else today, but it was some pretty sporty hooking over here.


----------



## slowp

It blew here, but nothing unusual. We did get a lot of rain. I'll go out and figure out how much from the second storm. As of 5PM, yesterday, we got 3 inches of rain in about 30 hours.


----------



## mile9socounty

Hopped in the truck to come into the office this morning. Spilled half of my coffee in my lap. Its going to be a real bad day now. There's my whine. That and half the trees we're cutting is standing dead madrone. Light on the feet.


----------



## carym2a

Its only wednesday:bang:


----------



## paccity

found a flaw on the 2100 's exhaust. frigin hurt. took a second to figure it out. going to change the angle on that deflector


----------



## Metals406

:msp_ohmy:

Ouch!


----------



## RandyMac

damm another sunny day. We will definitely pay big time for it.


----------



## carym2a

RandyMac said:


> damm another sunny day. We will definitely pay big time for it.



Yep! day 3 and maybe friday too, we will be getting a real whippin come next month for it. Good shot of the old light house you have there, almost see where Seaside hospital was.


----------



## slowp

Just got back from wandering around in the gated land behind the house. A beauty day here too, but looks like the clouds are moving in as I type.








View attachment 257922
View attachment 257923


----------



## RandyMac

Yeah, Fryday maybe. Things change next week, a bit cooler and wet for sure. I'm thinkin' we are due for a Halloween storm.


----------



## DavdH

Sheriff comes bouncing thru the yard at 1:30 with 3 patrol vehicles, hops out and asks for Alfredo, pat him down and haul him off, now I'm down an operator in the middle of the afternoon and all the trucks coming back. Don't know the story but couldn't they find him at the bar after I was dun with him for the day?


----------



## HorseFaller

Wet wet wet and windy and calling for snow down to 3500ft by Saturday and we are working at just over 4000ft. I'm not ready to be stuck in the GD scuba suit yet.


----------



## Gologit

DavdH said:


> Sheriff comes bouncing thru the yard at 1:30 with 3 patrol vehicles, hops out and asks for Alfredo, pat him down and haul him off, now I'm down an operator in the middle of the afternoon and all the trucks coming back. Don't know the story but couldn't they find him at the bar after I was dun with him for the day?



Bail him out.


----------



## DavdH

I'm sure he bailed as soon as he got there, most of these guys have way more experience than I do with the wrong side of the law. I told them to shut the place down until everyone's crop was in for the year, rain next week everyone from the grape people to the pot growers are in end of the season panic mode, we have a couple weeks fallin' on a job we hit all the volume on in August, guessing (WAG very scientific)) 2.5mmbf left to haul and this is the last year on the contract.


----------



## carym2a

HorseFaller said:


> Wet wet wet and windy and calling for snow down to 3500ft by Saturday and we are working at just over 4000ft. I'm not ready to be stuck in the GD scuba suit yet.



We were talking snow chains yesterday with a few drivers, they just cant wait to get to use them:msp_sneaky:


----------



## HorseFaller

Yep it's a coming. The snow was falling on the landing today before the quitter was blown. Supposed to get 4-8 inches by morning.


----------



## Metals406

HorseFaller said:


> Yep it's a coming. The snow was falling on the landing today before the quitter was blown. Supposed to get 4-8 inches by morning.



We'll be in the snow by next week. . . What the hell? 

Going from super dry and mild to warm, to "HEY LOOK IT'S JANUARY!"

Nothing like having fall taken away -- thanks jet-stream. :msp_sneaky:

On the flip side, opening day (Saturday) of general rifle should be pretty good -- if the wolves left us any.


----------



## HorseFaller

View attachment 258177

Enough said!


----------



## Metals406

HorseFaller said:


> View attachment 258177
> 
> Enough said!



Ewww, it's the super wet kind.


----------



## floyd

Is it the angle or is that loader on a smaller track hoe? Like 30K#instead of 60K#?

Or is it the angle of the image?

It doesn't look much bigger than the pick up.


----------



## HorseFaller

Lol it's the angle. The loader (a cat 325) is up the hill and further away.


----------



## Samlock

HorseFaller said:


> Enough said!



Still waiting snow here. Thanks for the reminder by the way.

I just wonder how come the rubber gloves make your hands smell like feet?


----------



## floyd

Thanks. I'm sure the snow helped the distortion as well.


----------



## slowp

Samlock said:


> Still waiting snow here. Thanks for the reminder by the way.
> 
> I just wonder how come the rubber gloves make your hands smell like feet?



I put on the rubber raincoat yesterday. It has been hanging up on the porch all year so you would think it had aired out....nope. I think it smells like rubber gloves.

The clouds parted long enough so I could see snow pretty low down on the hills here.


----------



## HorseFaller

Samlock said:


> Still waiting snow here. Thanks for the reminder by the way.
> 
> I just wonder how come the rubber gloves make your hands smell like feet?



I'm not sure either I thought my rain coat always smelled like cat pee kind of. I'm sure there will be a bundle of fireball gloves and liners Monday morning. We are almost done with this job, about a day and a half of yarding then down to lower elevation(2500ft).


----------



## HorseFaller

floyd said:


> Thanks. I'm sure the snow helped the distortion as well.



If you look the yarder in the back ground doesn't look bigger then the shovel either and it's a 70 footer. Lol


----------



## floyd

Ok. Made me look again. Didn't see the human being on first look. Puts the shovel in perspective for me. 

I estimated alot of heights when I cruised full time yrs ago (over 35). I can see a 70' tower on the yarder.

First look all I saw was truck door & what I thought was a nice sized shovel for commercial thinning.

I hate working weather like that.


----------



## RandyMac

Just got back from Orygun, cold and wet up there, sunny here.

Here we go.....


----------



## madhatte

Snowing down to about 1500' in Capitol Forest today. Near-whiteout up near the top.


----------



## FSburt

I can see some layoffs in Nor Cal coming quick with this storm. Looks like a season ender up there. Bring on the Rx Burning now. 




RandyMac said:


> Just got back from Orygun, cold and wet up there, sunny here.
> 
> Here we go.....


----------



## carym2a

RandyMac said:


> Just got back from Orygun, cold and wet up there, sunny here.
> 
> Here we go.....



Yep! and here it comes gettin wet right now, oh I hate raingear


----------



## mile9socounty

Well damn near lost the end of my left index finger saturday afternoon. Smashed it between a 100lbs chunk of madrone and the side of the wood splitter knife. 5 stitches later I still have it. Probably no more finger nail for the rest of my life.


----------



## Metals406

mile9socounty said:


> Well damn near lost the end of my left index finger saturday afternoon. Smashed it between a 100lbs chunk of madrone and the side of the wood splitter knife. 5 stitches later I still have it. Probably no more finger nail for the rest of my life.



Yikes, glad ya get to keep yer finger!


----------



## madhatte

mile9socounty said:


> Well damn near lost the end of my left index finger saturday afternoon. Smashed it between a 100lbs chunk of madrone and the side of the wood splitter knife. 5 stitches later I still have it. Probably no more finger nail for the rest of my life.



Cringed a bit reading that. OUCH! Heal up, man.


----------



## marimus

mile9socounty said:


> Well damn near lost the end of my left index finger saturday afternoon. Smashed it between a 100lbs chunk of madrone and the side of the wood splitter knife. 5 stitches later I still have it. Probably no more finger nail for the rest of my life.





Ouch, that woulda hurt for sure. On the bright side, think of the time you will save trimming fingernails :msp_wink:


----------



## Sport Faller

Haywire said:


> Well if you lived up this way, you could numb the pain of that sore hand of yours in the half foot of snow we're supposed to get this evening. ARRGH!



You Shush up with that ####, dammit
I always loved winter time as a pup, what with snow days, snowball fighting, gratuitous whitewashing (nowadays you'll get reported to the department of homeland security for acts of terrorism) snowbank urine calligraphy, trapping, ice fishing, and the wearing of Grandpa's cool old winter hats.


----------



## DavdH

It's raining again.


----------



## carym2a

DavdH said:


> It's raining again.



Yep, and got soaked even with a raingear. but I still have all my fingers and nails, its really a good day.


----------



## madhatte

Definitely a Filson Tin kind of a day.


----------



## Gologit

Active tornado warning for our area...most unusual.


Weather Interactive Radar | KCRA.com


----------



## slowp

Gologit said:


> Active tornado warning for our area...most unusual.
> 
> 
> Weather Interactive Radar | KCRA.com



Well, according to my friends in Wisconsin, you need to go to the basement and bake cookies. But we don't have tornadoes out west, and we don't always have basements, so I guess you'll have to go to Oz?

Got a little dog handy?


----------



## Metals406

It's a freaking blizzard outside. . . Seriously. I do not like this at all -- I'm trying to quit smoking here, and it's going to start snowing on OCT 22nd??????

Nothing depressing here, just move along. :bang::bang:


----------



## husqvarnaguy

mile9socounty said:


> Well damn near lost the end of my left index finger saturday afternoon. Smashed it between a 100lbs chunk of madrone and the side of the wood splitter knife. 5 stitches later I still have it. Probably no more finger nail for the rest of my life.



Hope your fingers get better. My doctors office has a long list in the their computer of my finger smashing, busting, and breaking accidents. Simple things such as walking into a room end up with broken hands.


----------



## HorseFaller

View attachment 258798

This was this morning. It started coming down hard this afternoon again and I don't think it will stop till wed.


----------



## Gologit

slowp said:


> Well, according to my friends in Wisconsin, you need to go to the basement and bake cookies. But we don't have tornadoes out west, and we don't always have basements, so I guess you'll have to go to Oz?
> 
> Got a little dog handy?



We have a basement but I like the idea of cinnamon rolls better than cookies.

And yes we have little dogs. Remember the Thugs? I suggested tying each of them to a tree in the back forty and using them for wind gauges but the wife didn't think much of the idea.

We caught just the tip of the bad weather. The power was out for a little while but nothing major happened. Yet.


----------



## wowzers

Yeahh snow.


----------



## RandyMac

We had two strong squalls come through last night, got pretty noisy.


----------



## Steve NW WI

Gologit said:


> We have a basement but I like the idea of cinnamon rolls better than cookies.
> 
> And yes we have little dogs. Remember the Thugs? I suggested tying each of them to a tree in the back forty and using them for wind gauges but the wife didn't think much of the idea.
> 
> We caught just the tip of the bad weather. The power was out for a little while but nothing major happened. Yet.



Glad you weren't swept off to the land of Oz, Bob.

I know at least one Cheesehead that will drive out back to the top of the hill and watch the storm coming, until such time as he figures there might be some REAL serious stuff headed his way, who then races back to the basement, where there is always cold beer, but seldom cookies or cinnamon rolls. Maybe I need an oven down there to go with the beer fridge?


----------



## slowp

Proper cinnamon rolls would take too much time. I think they'd be better to make during a hurricane or one of our comma shaped storms.

The part of Cheeseland I lived in, was "protected by The Lake." A logger told me they did have one tornado hit, but he slept through it, and it just uprooted a few trees. 

I found out from my neighbor that the former occupant of my house kept it unlocked so if there was a tornado, the neighbors without a basement could get into the basement in my house. I seldom locked it because it just wasn't needed--it was a good place. Just too humid in the summer for PNWers. :msp_smile:


----------



## carym2a

RandyMac said:


> We had two strong squalls come through last night, got pretty noisy.



We got 1.75 in about 9hours last night, not to bad


----------



## RandyMac




----------



## Metals406

RandyMac said:


>



Did you take this Randy??


----------



## RandyMac

nope lifted it off NOAA, taken near Orick, our 'spouts came in the dark, saw them on radar.


----------



## madhatte

This one happened near Everett this weekend:






Another view:






Neither of these are my pics -- I repost them from here.


----------



## RandyMac

We are having another evening of Cape Mendocino Effect, it could get noisy.

Eureka Radar | Weather Underground


----------



## northmanlogging

gees I thought the weather was crappy, but not that crappy. I'm only a few miles from ever-rot... Maybe I should finally get tv just so I can watch the news, wait nevermind...


----------



## northmanlogging

got another check from the mill today... about 2/3 what I figured it should be... I know the scalers are heartless bastards but come on every log 1-3" smaller than I measured really...

anyone ever fight the mill and win?


----------



## Gologit

northmanlogging said:


> got another check from the mill today... about 2/3 what I figured it should be... I know the scalers are heartless bastards but come on every log 1-3" smaller than I measured really...
> 
> anyone ever fight the mill and win?



No. You might win a couple of battles but you'll lose the war.


----------



## carym2a

northmanlogging said:


> got another check from the mill today... about 2/3 what I figured it should be... I know the scalers are heartless bastards but come on every log 1-3" smaller than I measured really...
> 
> anyone ever fight the mill and win?



Fight a mill and win? no cant win, but you can high grade 1/3 avr.% needed and unneeded goods from the mill when your paid scale drops below the true scale MBFT math figured  and yes most scalers are just A$$'s


----------



## HorseFaller

Ya got a couple today...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pkPCXIEjqQ0

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9gKtK6NB1rQ

View attachment 259118


----------



## northmanlogging

that looks like the beginning of a fun day... or the end of a bad one


----------



## slowp

Is that the same yarder that has tipped over? Poor thing. :msp_sad:


----------



## HorseFaller

End of a bad day. We would have been out of the snow and home by two. We didn't even leave the hill till 5. 

This is the new/er yarder that replaced the tipped over twice and rolled down the hill, now scrap iron yarder. 

Good news is, road crew fixed the road and we will be moving iron all day tomorrow. New job is up Finley Cumberland. Off of hwy 20


----------



## madhatte

Found my first drainage-caused road failure of the season today after only two weeks of rain. We went from parched to saturated in a hurry.

Sent from my Lumia 900 using Board Express


----------



## HorseFaller

Well got stuff stolen today off the landing. Got sent out into the rigging for half a day then sent to fall and de-rig a tail tree. Soaking wet and have jello legs. Big jump from landing to rigging then back end work.


----------



## mile9socounty

Yall must be some happy folks on here. Not a whole lot of whining in the past 2 weeks. Good thing is, finger healed up pretty good. Aint going to have a nail at all. Kind of strange to type, roll a screw driver or use the end of the finger. Its still kind of half numb right now. Back to work for me. No more recliner and drinking beer for me.


----------



## slowp

OK, here's my whine...

It has been so warm and humid that the moisture is seeping up through the concrete in the shop floor. It is an unpleasant place when that happens. I'll have to go out and do some chain filing if I cut any firewood this week, or kill some of the encroaching rain forest.


----------



## H 2 H

First really nice day here in PNW and I have to go and take pictures at a Cemetery which will take about 4 hours then work on those pictures for a few hours. I could be up cutting wood or working on the 044


----------



## kentishman

Being ill again! Another week in bed, must be a month I've lost to illness this year so far. Maybe I should see a doctor. . .


----------



## Samlock

kentishman said:


> Being ill again! Another week in bed, must be a month I've lost to illness this year so far. Maybe I should see a doctor. . .



You do that, mate, does not sound like normal to me. My experience is, the cutters are usually pretty much immune to any infections. Insanity and alcoholism are endogenous.


----------



## kentishman

Samlock said:


> You do that, mate, does not sound like normal to me. My experience is, the cutters are usually pretty much immune to any infections. Insanity and alcoholism are endogenous.



Yeah it didn't use to be normal pre wife and kids and all their germs! Course in those days it was the alcohol and insanity that kept me going


----------



## northmanlogging

Snowing here, 32 degrees, I'm supposed to pick up the skidder today but the wifey doesn't (like to) drive in the snow...


----------



## slowp

We just have frost and fog.


----------



## northmanlogging

Its not snowing much, just enough to dust the road like a doughnut, but she is first snowflake freak lady... letting up a little now and I can see some rare blue sky, but maybe that's my imagination?


----------



## Samlock

I've been soaking my eyes whole evening. Cut today a set of large Spruces standing in the open attracting lightnings - several of them had hit marks and had formed plenty of gum. I tried not to blink because I was afraid I couldn't get the eyelids back open. 

Coming back home Mrs. asked, as my pants groin was all gummed up, what I've been up to. It came to my mind, "It's make love to a moustache man day today, isn't it?" But I held it back.


----------



## slowp

Poor Randy Mac! :msp_sad:

Cliff Mass Weather Blog


----------



## carym2a

slowp said:


> Poor Randy Mac! :msp_sad:
> 
> Cliff Mass Weather Blog



Yup! we and my neighbor Randy Mac are really in line for a really good butt kickin in 24 to 36 hours, i'm ready got water food gas ,mix and generator is up and on line, fire wood good to go with hand well pump on standby


----------



## RandyMac

Cool, 'bout time for it.
I am ready.
It is nice being a mile back from the ocean.


----------



## carym2a

RandyMac said:


> Cool, 'bout time for it.
> I am ready.
> It is nice being a mile back from the ocean.



We have about 1/4 mile of nothing to slow it down, just grass fields, cows and a four foot fence. a total of about 3/4 miles from the beach. BRING IT ON
makes a two story moan and groan:msp_scared:


----------



## RandyMac

We used to be 5 blocks away, sometimes the breakers would make stuff buzz in the house. When we lived in an old two story, the walls flexed in the gales.


----------



## carym2a

Thats cool , our old house dose the same when it gets it on, at about 40mph+ the deck starts a weird vib. and whistle through the rails. We are over due for one of our november storms.


----------



## slowp

I used to live about a mile inland. It was a constant job to keep the windows caulked. The house would shudder when the wind slammed into it, and I could hear the breakers making that loud WHOOOMPH sound.

The robotic weather voice is telling us to expect heavy rain here and rain/snow/freezing rain in the passes. I don't think there is enough snow to have a flood. Stay tuned. Sometimes just the rain is enough.

Wednesday TV news may show the travelers chaining up and struggling over the passes.


----------



## mile9socounty

I despise land owner's that do not take care of their property. So far the crew has found 12 trailors, 2 RV's, a hand full of campers, about 2 miles of fence, 3 bath tubs, 2 motor cycles and what looks like a Model A frame. Most of the crap was burried under black berries, scotch broom and some other forms of very annoying brush.


----------



## floyd

They snuck rain this weekend thru turkeyday on the radio about 10 minutes ago.


----------



## Samlock

My left wrist says I really need a mid class saw, about 60 cubic cm / 6 kilos of weight with a 20'' bar. Or, alternatively, I should have attended the chainsaw ergonomics classes, which I had to skip on Wednesday and Thursday. I just couldn't let a digging team with two excavators and five guys sit two days and wait. My cutting technique is harsh on wrists, I guess because I keep flipping the saw in my hands like a conductor. I suppose that's a result of learning to handle chainsaws with very light gear. I already paid a visit to a couple of local toy stores for preliminary inquiry. 

Black ground here, not a drip of snow this week, yet it's November. That's something worth mentioning. Black and dark and wet. Time to start sipping some cod-liver oil. Cheers!


----------



## slowp

Samlock said:


> My left wrist says I really need a mid class saw, about 60 cubic cm / 6 kilos of weight with a 20'' bar. Or, alternatively, I should have attended the chainsaw ergonomics classes, which I had to skip on Wednesday and Thursday. I just couldn't let a digging team with two excavators and five guys sit two days and wait. My cutting technique is harsh on wrists, I guess because I keep flipping the saw in my hands like a conductor. I suppose that's a result of learning to handle chainsaws with very light gear. I already paid a visit to a couple of local toy stores for preliminary inquiry.
> 
> Black ground here, not a drip of snow this week, yet it's November. That's something worth mentioning. Black and dark and wet. Time to start sipping some cod-liver oil. Cheers!



Icky.:msp_sad:


----------



## RandyMac

Dry and breezy, soon to be wet and breezy.

http://www.wunderground.com/auto/wx...l?&theprefset=95532199999WS&theprefvalue=KCEC
Eureka Radar | Weather Underground


----------



## DavdH

I have to go to Fortuna tomorrow for meeting, looks like it will be wet. Held off all day here and we are starting our winter logging plans. Finished a 3 year contract on the 15th the very last day of the contract, ran way over on volume, we had the promised volume August 1 as planned, finished yarding and hauling on the very last day.


----------



## H 2 H

Windy and pissing down rain here in PNW (Stanwood)

Weather service scanner was buzzing last night talking about what was going to happen and it's here now just have to see how long it last 

This site shows it lasting for the next ten day's but you just never know with weather forecasts 

98292 Weather Forecast and Conditions - weather.com


----------



## lfnh

mile9socounty said:


> I despise land owner's that do not take care of their property. So far the crew has found 12 trailors, 2 RV's, a hand full of campers, about 2 miles of fence, 3 bath tubs, 2 motor cycles and what looks like a Model A frame. Most of the crap was burried under black berries, scotch broom and some other forms of very annoying brush.



Interesting dilemma raised here.
Which invasive came first ?

as for the junk, that stuff is probly now referred to as a Culturally Significant Resource.


----------



## slowp

I've been working outside this morning. It is windy, with only a few drops of rain off and on. However, after seeing this--scroll down to the last picture before Wednesday's blog, I had best head to the feed store for some Used Dog food. It might be interesting on Monday.

Cliff Mass Weather Blog


----------



## RandyMac

Started raining here about dark, set in regular at 9pm, had .75 since midnight, so kinda moderate today.


----------



## slowp

The Smite hit on my way to the feed store.


----------



## H 2 H

RandyMac said:


> Started raining here about dark, set in regular at 9pm, had .75 since midnight, so kinda moderate today.



Same here (rain) and hasn't let up since dark last night; it's 49 degrees and boy you don't need much of a fire going when it's like this


----------



## northmanlogging

slowp said:


> I've been working outside this morning. It is windy, with only a few drops of rain off and on. However, after seeing this--scroll down to the last picture before Wednesday's blog, I had best head to the feed store for some Used Dog food. It might be interesting on Monday.
> 
> Cliff Mass Weather Blog



nummers used dog food, is it just slobbered on or has it gone through the full "cycle" :msp_confused:


----------



## slowp

It is food that my Used Dog eats. I got my dog used. I'm his third, and final home.


----------



## northmanlogging

never mind, I thought I was funny...well I'm still funny, just funny lookin


----------



## redprospector

mile9socounty said:


> *I despise land owner's that do not take care of their property.* So far the crew has found 12 trailors, 2 RV's, a hand full of campers, about 2 miles of fence, 3 bath tubs, 2 motor cycles and what looks like a Model A frame. Most of the crap was burried under black berries, scotch broom and some other forms of very annoying brush.



Yeah, I know what you mean. I have a hard time with people who aren't making the payment's, or paying the property taxes on a place that feel the need to tell the one's who are what they think they should do.
But then again, I'm not in the PNW. Maybe that's the norm there.

Andy


----------



## Joe46

Start jury duty in the morning. Would just as soon go to work.


----------



## mile9socounty

lfnh said:


> Which invasive came first ?



Which invasive came first? Most likely laziness.


----------



## slowp

mile9socounty said:


> Which invasive came first? Most likely laziness.



Or oldness. 

I'm trying to clean up my place, but it gets overwhelming. The former occupants were not old, but it was not a happy place and I am slowly hauling things to the dump or recycling. I found another washing machine, and have found several caches of rotting cedar fence boards. They worked at the cedar mill.
I've got a pile of cedar siding that I'm saving cuz it might come in handy, and a pile of metal roofing that is the same. That came from the demolition of the mobile home that came with the property. 

I have seen old mobile homes totally covered in blackberry vines. 

What kind of bath tubs did you find??


----------



## RandyMac

In our search for a house, we encountered blackberry houses, it doesn't take long for the vines to invade the walls and grow inside.

Weather is noisy here, soon to get noisier. I need to gas up old yellow, I may need to staple my hat on like Harry Ford did in Lost Ark.


----------



## Gologit

RandyMac said:


> In our search for a house, we encountered blackberry houses, it doesn't take long for the vines to invade the walls and grow inside.
> 
> Weather is noisy here, soon to get noisier. I need to gas up old yellow, I may need to staple my hat on like Harry Ford did in Lost Ark.



Hmmm....we're taking off Wednesday for the coast. Sound like I better take the rain gear.


----------



## RandyMac

Bob, if you are headed for the Valley, you might need pontoons. They are saying 10 inches is possible.


----------



## carym2a

RandyMac said:


> In our search for a house, we encountered blackberry houses, it doesn't take long for the vines to invade the walls and grow inside.
> 
> Weather is noisy here, soon to get noisier. I need to gas up old yellow, I may need to staple my hat on like Harry Ford did in Lost Ark.



Yup! its slowly moving in on us, at my place wind was 20-25 and gusting to 40-45 rain at times, everything is fueled and ready, drive the 73 VW cuz they float


----------



## slowp

About 3/4 of an inch overnight here. There is wind, but not scary wind, but it hitting on the east side of the house. So git yer fire gear ready, we've got east winds.


----------



## RandyMac

slowp said:


> About 3/4 of an inch overnight here. There is wind, but not scary wind, but it hitting on the east side of the house. So git yer fire gear ready, we've got east winds.



About the same here, the next surge is promised to be stronger. 
I left the Texas tied up, this calls for a bigger boat.


----------



## RandyMac

Waterspout caught on Doppler, Cape Mendocino.


----------



## Gologit

RandyMac said:


> Bob, if you are headed for the Valley, you might need pontoons. They are saying 10 inches is possible.



I'll bring my galoshes. We'll be at Honeydew for Thanksgiving and then, weather permitting and the road hasn't washed out, we'll head up the coast and over the Wildcat into Ferndale on Friday.

I was telling Slowp about the waves breaking clear across the road near the Cape....I think she thought I was exaggerating.


----------



## RandyMac

No exaggerating, once you made that left on the the coast, you are at the mercy of the Pacific, I have a photo that shows that section, covered in sand.
Just south of CC, 101 floods, waves continue across the swamps.


----------



## mile9socounty

slowp said:


> What kind of bath tubs did you find??



Not a clue. Looked like some old shaped steel ones. Most of them were located in what looked like a old horse pen. No cutting brush for me today. Wind. So the boss has me going through all the saws, cleaning, putting an edge on them and replacing the worn out parts. But thats done and over with. So beer thirdy?


----------



## madhatte

Catching up after vacation is more work than "real" work.


----------



## RandyMac

The front is just getting here, gusts in the 50s, they promise more in awhile.
Going to make lunch while the power is still on.


----------



## slowp

It has warmed up here. I noticed the snow line has receded on the peaks. I was not looking forward to my putting about in the shop, but it is quite pleasant which is unusual. I am doing some sticker maintenance on the Barbie Saw. 

The rain is almost back to drizzle strength. Time to look at the hydromenomometerthingamajig site and see how high the river is.


----------



## carym2a

RandyMac said:


> The front is just getting here, gusts in the 50s, they promise more in awhile.
> Going to make lunch while the power is still on.



Hold on they are calling for 55-100 later on , 45-50 gusts at my house at 2:00ish, this might turn into something after all, and they made fun of me for gettin the camping gear out.


----------



## forestryworks

First freeze was over a month late here in Far West TX.

And I think Fall is just as confused about its identity as the Republican party is :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## slowp

The power flickered here. I was working on what you will soon see posted in the Chainsaw Thread, and realized I'd be in a bad place if it went out. I was in the farthest corner from the only window in the shop which is a 6" square kitty door. So, I marched to the house and got a headlight. No flickerings since. I imagine the power is out in the Cispus area.


----------



## RandyMac

We are going to be in the firehose stream in the next couple hours, just dumped a bag in the pellet stove.


----------



## slowp

Do you have backup power for the pellet stove? I hope you do. The wind has let up here.


----------



## carym2a

slowp said:


> Do you have backup power for the pellet stove? I hope you do. The wind has let up here.



some of them have a place to hook up a 12V car Batt to keep going. just got home the winds been 32-57 at the fastest, crap starts getting broke much higher like the limbs on the redwoods out back, a self pruning thing:msp_thumbup:


----------



## RandyMac

Yep, a battery/inverter thing, should last a few hours, it only draws 7 amps.


----------



## carym2a

RandyMac said:


> Yep, a battery/inverter thing, should last a few hours, it only draws 7 amps.



Hey Randy you floating? We got lots of water now, we are still gusting to the 40s and looks like if the data's right we got over 7.00 in the last 24hrs, chetco is going to hit 24ft by 4pm.


----------



## RandyMac

carym2a said:


> Hey Randy you floating? We got lots of water now, we are still gusting to the 40s and looks like if the data's right we got over 7.00 in the last 24hrs, chetco is going to hit 24ft by 4pm.



nah, live on a high spot, good drainage, got just shy of 4 inches.


----------



## 2dogs

It drizzled here for about 15 minutes. I put on my rain pants and started sweating. Off they came.

The Christmas trees came in today. 450 from Oregon. Noble firs, Grand fir, Douglass-fir.


----------



## RandyMac

Local rainfall amounts from noon Monday to noon Tuesday.
https://nwschat.weather.gov/p.php?pid=201211202036-KEKA-NOUS46-PNSEKA


----------



## northmanlogging

Five fillings this morning, and a full teeth cleaning, then got the displeasure of firing a guy this evening. Day before turkey day... I feel about an inch tall... :msp_sad:


----------



## RandyMac

Feds aim to double habitat for spotted owl - Herald and News: News


----------



## HorseFaller

Backs sore and I'm moving this weekend. Not a clue yet how I'm going to move 8 cord of wood yet.


----------



## slowp

HorseFaller said:


> Backs sore and I'm moving this weekend. Not a clue yet how I'm going to move 8 cord of wood yet.



Friends + Pickups + Pizza + Beer, afterwards.:msp_smile:


----------



## floyd

Changed the hyd fluid in the tractor. Dropped the drain plug & heard the dreaded clunk x4.

So, I got to haul the damn thing to Terrebonne.

DO NOT buy a TYM tractor.


----------



## northmanlogging

Looks like I might be spending the knight on the couch....


----------



## slowp

Yes you will. It has those  flippy caps!


----------



## northmanlogging

I've been reading the owners manual (this is my first spankin new saw) turns out I've been doing just about everything wrong... apparently the second recommended method of starting is to clamp the power head between your legs and briskly pull the starter cord, that just sounds dirty... and more dangerous with a high compression saw, and I'm not supposed to pour gasohol all over the the place will smoking a cigar... who knew...:msp_confused:


----------



## redprospector

northmanlogging said:


> I've been reading the owners manual (this is my first spankin new saw) turns out I've been doing just about everything wrong... apparently the second recommended method of starting is to clamp the power head between your legs and briskly pull the starter cord, that just sounds dirty... and more dangerous with a high compression saw, and I'm not supposed to pour gasohol all over the the place will smoking a cigar... who knew...:msp_confused:



Hahaha. Yeah, I think you should try that between the legs starting method. I tried it once, but you go ahead and try it and let me know how it worked for you. 

Andy


----------



## Gologit

redprospector said:


> Hahaha. Yeah, I think you should try that between the legs starting method. I tried it once, but you go ahead and try it and let me know how it worked for you.
> 
> Andy



I tried it. Once. It felt, well, it felt _kinky_...ya know.


----------



## Samlock

Come on, guys. Seriously. I need to pass a falling/chainsaw skill test next spring. They want to see me doing a there crotch start there. Otherwise I 'll fail.

Well. Better start training, right?


----------



## RandyMac

Samlock said:


> Come on, guys. Seriously. I need to pass a falling/chainsaw skill test next spring. They want to see me doing a there crotch start there. Otherwise I 'll fail.
> 
> Well. Better start training, right?



wear a cup :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## imagineero

Samlock said:


> Come on, guys. Seriously. I need to pass a falling/chainsaw skill test next spring. They want to see me doing a there crotch start there. Otherwise I 'll fail.
> 
> Well. Better start training, right?



They got the same thing here in aus, only you gotta be able to hang the entire saw off your manhood for at least 30 seconds, then start it fro the same position with both hands on the starter cord. To get your class 5 fallers ticket it has to be at least a 6 cube saw with a bar over 3'. Limp individuals need not apply 

Shaun


----------



## Samlock

imagineero said:


> They got the same thing here in aus, only you gotta be able to hang the entire saw off your manhood for at least 30 seconds, then start it fro the same position with both hands on the starter cord. To get your class 5 fallers ticket it has to be at least a 6 cube saw with a bar over 3'. Limp individuals need not apply
> 
> Shaun



Oh, that explains all those Australia: Don't Go There - fliers they're spreading in the woods.


----------



## slowp

Goodness! We are a kinder, gentler country. For those of us who go through the bucking test, we only have to do the start the saw on the ground with foot through handle. Should I chant, USA, USA?


----------



## floyd

Here's what I want to know...what is taught at GOL?


----------



## slowp

floyd said:


> Here's what I want to know...what is taught at GOL?



First, I think the guy who did the one I went to was familiar with PNW ways. The foot through the handle method and the crotch start were taught. How to do a drop start, safely, *with* chainbrake on and bar on log was discussed. I think the latter was brought up by a logger.

There was no My Way Or The Highway attitude like we see in the other threads. The PNW course was maybe tweaked to match our conditions.


----------



## redprospector

Samlock said:


> Come on, guys. Seriously. I need to pass a falling/chainsaw skill test next spring. They want to see me doing a there crotch start there. Otherwise I 'll fail.
> 
> Well. Better start training, right?



A word to the wise.
That little de-compression button is your best friend if you have the need to start a saw in this manner. 

Andy


----------



## floyd

Call me a wimp...I always use the red button.


----------



## redprospector

imagineero said:


> They got the same thing here in aus, only you gotta be able to hang the entire saw off your manhood for at least 30 seconds, then start it fro the same position with both hands on the starter cord. To get your class 5 fallers ticket it has to be at least a 6 cube saw with a bar over 3'. Limp individuals need not apply
> 
> Shaun



Hmph!
Boy scouts have a better test of manhood than that. They have to use a piece of flint and start a fire. 

Andy


----------



## redprospector

floyd said:


> Call me a wimp...I always use the red button.



Wimp. :hmm3grin2orange:

Andy


----------



## carym2a

floyd said:


> Call me a wimp...I always use the red button.



I have Black and Blue " WIMP " buttons, very used.


----------



## carym2a

Lets see someone dropstart a Kart101 in a 125C sometime, the last time I saw one started out in the bush I was a kid and it took two guys to doit:cool2:


----------



## northmanlogging

I got an 090g I'd like to see someone clamp between their legs and yank on the handle...

but really 20 plus years swinging a saw around I can count on one hand the times I've stuck my foot through the handle and tried to start it, it didn't start, but I did wrench my back, and I can't count past 3 anyway...


----------



## imagineero

redprospector said:


> Hmph!
> Boy scouts have a better test of manhood than that. They have to use a piece of flint and start a fire.
> 
> Andy



Don't they get sparks on their wang? 

Shaun


----------



## imagineero

northmanlogging said:


> but really 20 plus years swinging a saw around I can count on one hand the times I've stuck my foot through the handle and tried to start it, it didn't start, but I did wrench my back, and I can't count past 3 anyway...



That's something I often thought about the start on the ground method too... it's basically the opposite of what they teach you in every basic lifting course on the planet. Ok folks, bend at the back and not at the knees, now twist, and lets go for a quick jerky sudden pull!


----------



## redprospector

imagineero said:


> Don't they draw sparks from their wang?
> 
> Shaun



There, I fixed it for ya.

Andy


----------



## northmanlogging

what happens when a boy scout, and three girls scouts land in a pile of tinder?


----------



## forestryworks

northmanlogging said:


> what happens when a boy scout, and three girls scouts land in a pile of tinder?



Not a damn thing, cause they ain't Eagle Scouts! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## 056 kid

carym2a said:


> Lets see someone dropstart a Kart101 in a 125C sometime, the last time I saw one started out in the bush I was a kid and it took two guys to doit:cool2:



####, they aren't that bad. You better be paying attention though haha. How's the weather over there? People been pulling any chrome out of the chetco lately?


----------



## carym2a

056 kid said:


> ####, they aren't that bad. You better be paying attention though haha. How's the weather over there? People been pulling any chrome out of the chetco lately?



10-4 on paying attention. And No on the mining anything, they out lawed any mining on the chetco, we had it run out out of the banks last week and might doit agian later this week got a good storm heading in tues night, it'll be back in loab park and atrivers rv park agian:msp_thumbup:


----------



## mile9socounty

My crummy almost went toast over the weekend. Blew out two intake gaskets. 10 gallons of water later I finally made it back to the house. 600$ to get it fixed. Im a pretty good mech, but whats under the hood of my Sonoma is far beyond my skills. Way too many plugs, wires, fancy plastic stuff for me to break anything. So Im back to driving the beat up old Ford for now.


----------



## Sport Faller

redprospector said:


> Hahaha. Yeah, I think you should try that between the legs starting method. I tried it once, but you go ahead and try it and let me know how it worked for you.
> 
> Andy



I did that one time....................... poked a hole in the gas tank


----------



## northmanlogging

Um you really shouldn't carry a pocket knife with the blade open... might lose more than a gas tank. or are you saying you had a needle in your pants?:eek2:


----------



## Sport Faller

northmanlogging said:


> Um you really shouldn't carry a pocket knife with the blade open... might lose more than a gas tank. or are you saying you had a needle in your pants?:eek2:



Nah, just grabbed the gas cap off my truck and it screwed right in 
hahahahaha


----------



## paccity

mile9socounty said:


> My crummy almost went toast over the weekend. Blew out two intake gaskets. 10 gallons of water later I finally made it back to the house. 600$ to get it fixed. Im a pretty good mech, but whats under the hood of my Sonoma is far beyond my skills. Way too many plugs, wires, fancy plastic stuff for me to break anything. So Im back to driving the beat up old Ford for now.



don't let them put the dexcool " orange" coolant back in it. good old green reg coolant works with out the problems. hell id have done it for 400. still keep my ase cert just in case i have to get a shop job again. i've redone so many gm intakes i lost count since they started using that stuff. even started seeing it in chrysler products when they started too.


----------



## 056 kid

carym2a said:


> 10-4 on paying attention. And No on the mining anything, they out lawed any mining on the chetco, we had it run out out of the banks last week and might doit agian later this week got a good storm heading in tues night, it'll be back in loab park and atrivers rv park agian:msp_thumbup:



The word chrome is analogues to steelhead and salmon haha.


----------



## carym2a

056 kid said:


> The word chrome is analogues to steelhead and salmon haha.



OH! fishing hasnt been good with the weather and heavy rain the chetco has been blownout bad. I thought of the mining crap we been going through latly when you said chrome, when and where did you live in brookings?


----------



## RandyMac

Yep Cary, more on the way.

National Weather Service - NWS Eureka

Got through the last in good shape, so no worries about this series.

The Smith looked great, it was definitely Steelhead colored.


----------



## 056 kid

Up on the hill off old county. Dad still lives there.


----------



## HorseFaller

Getting the snot nicked out of me by the skid line and slipping and falling on a stob. Taking it to the side of the head. I think qualify. Plus moving continues. I don't mind cutting wood but moving 8 cord sucks.


----------



## H 2 H

HorseFaller said:


> Getting the snot nicked out of me by the skid line and slipping and falling on a stob. Taking it to the side of the head. I think qualify. Plus moving continues. I don't mind cutting wood but moving 8 cord sucks.



Don't move then :msp_wink:


----------



## northmanlogging

Or maybe you should move out of the way of the skid line at least...


----------



## HorseFaller

northmanlogging said:


> Or maybe you should move out of the way of the skid line at least...



Ya 10-4! You know how it goes. Turn lands, quick look up, on the way in, look where the hook is, grab the first bell and BAM! Picking yourself up out of the chute wondering where your hard at is, while getting hammered with hurry up whistles. Lol


----------



## HorseFaller

H 2 H said:


> Don't move then :msp_wink:



I look at it this way. I'm now within walking/wobbling distance of the log show grounds. It's all part of the divorce thing anyways.


----------



## northmanlogging

Is it weird that I kinda like the bit where you can't hear, nothing hurts, you don't know where you are, so you start counting fingers and toes, and then some one is in your face hollering something about how frickin cool that was, and inquiring as to whether you can feel your feet...:rolleyes2:

If'n you'll be that close to the show grounds they're gonna want you to "volunteer" more often...


----------



## HorseFaller

That wouldn't be to bad. Ill be there anyways. Actually thinking about competing this year.


----------



## Gologit

I've been using an old coffee cup for a rain gauge. Maybe I better get a 5 gallon bucket.



Weather Interactive Radar | KCRA.com


----------



## mile9socounty

paccity said:


> don't let them put the dexcool " orange" coolant back in it. good old green reg coolant works with out the problems. hell id have done it for 400. still keep my ase cert just in case i have to get a shop job again. i've redone so many gm intakes i lost count since they started using that stuff. even started seeing it in chrysler products when they started too.



I do thank you for the offer for working on it. Bad thing is, I live down here and your up there. Towing would cost an arm and a leg. The mech already put in the reg green stuff. Bill has been working on GM products for 30 some odd years. I guess it pays off work grow up with his kids. Never know what you dont have to pay for. Bad note, since I get paid friday. I'm going to have to change out the oil the put in my truck. 5 quarts of Royal Purple and a new oil filter.


----------



## slowp

Gologit said:


> I've been using an old coffee cup for a rain gauge. Maybe I better get a 5 gallon bucket.
> 
> 
> 
> Weather Interactive Radar | KCRA.com



That's what I use. The bad thing is that The Used Dog will drink from it. The Grapple Cat will also sip from it if we have a 5 gallon storm, which would be a bad thing. So, I guess i need a formula to compute the likelyhood that a dog has interfered with the rain total, how much he lapped up, and then how much rain has fallen. My head hurts already!

Or, I guess, I could build a 5 gallon rain gauge platform that is dog proof. I guess.


----------



## bigbadbob

slowp said:


> That's what I use. The bad thing is that The Used Dog will drink from it. The Grapple Cat will also sip from it if we have a 5 gallon storm, which would be a bad thing. So, I guess i need a formula to compute the likelyhood that a dog has interfered with the rain total, how much he lapped up, and then how much rain has fallen. My head hurts already!
> 
> Or, I guess, I could build a 5 gallon rain gauge platform that is dog proof. I guess.



Well I cant remember when it rained here last, so you people keep that nasty stuff south ya hear!!!!:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## paccity

mile9socounty said:


> I do thank you for the offer for working on it. Bad thing is, I live down here and your up there. Towing would cost an arm and a leg. The mech already put in the reg green stuff. Bill has been working on GM products for 30 some odd years. I guess it pays off work grow up with his kids. Never know what you dont have to pay for. Bad note, since I get paid friday. I'm going to have to change out the oil the put in my truck. 5 quarts of Royal Purple and a new oil filter.


 was kidding anyways:msp_smile:
no worries, kinda burnt out on doing auto teching thats why i do what i'm doing now. when i do auto now i stick to diognostic/ runnabilaty . heck i don't even like to work on my own stuff.. being out side processing wood products is a lot less stressful.


----------



## paccity

bring it on. i think i have everything buttoned down for the winter.:msp_unsure: looks like a 1,2,3 punch coming .


----------



## RandyMac

The rain started about 0500, third of an inch so far, coming down hard and horizontally.


----------



## carym2a

RandyMac said:


> The rain started about 0500, third of an inch so far, coming down hard and horizontally.



It was getting on here, we just abreak, just in time for lunch:msp_smile: get ready the next few days should be fun.


----------



## RandyMac

At .75 inches now, had a short lived let-up just in time for a delivery, moderately raining, not as breezy.


----------



## bigbadbob

RandyMac said:


> At .75 inches now, had a short lived let-up just in time for a delivery, moderately raining, not as breezy.



WOW!!!!
Thats nearly a months precipitation here!!!! 
Enjoy!! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## DavdH

Just dumped 4" out of the rain gage, started raining about 4am. This was the warm up for the next storm 6-10" between now and Monday and wind to pick up tomorrow, Stopped raining about noon and it cleared up a few minutes. Not really a whine because it is time, fish need to get up the road too.

About 9:30 this morning...

View attachment 264580


View attachment 264581


log yard fish pond


----------



## redprospector

I wish it was raining. I lost a cylinder in my Bobcat T-320. :msp_sad:
When a 4 cylinder Kubota starts running on 3 you know something's wrong.
Mechanic came out and looked at it, pulled the injector on the dead cylinder....it had 0 compression. 
I hauled it to his shop, it'll be middle of next week before he can get to it. So I guess I've got a little time to pray.
Maybe a stuck valve??? but compression wouldn't be totally 0, I wouldn't think.
Oh well, it's only money. 

That's my whine for the day. Top that.

Andy


----------



## lfnh

redprospector said:


> I wish it was raining. I lost a cylinder in my Bobcat T-320. :msp_sad:
> When a 4 cylinder Kubota starts running on 3 you know something's wrong.
> Mechanic came out and looked at it, pulled the injector on the dead cylinder....it had 0 compression.
> I hauled it to his shop, it'll be middle of next week before he can get to it. So I guess I've got a little time to pray.
> Maybe a stuck valve??? but compression wouldn't be totally 0, I wouldn't think.
> Oh well, it's only money.
> 
> That's my whine for the day. Top that.
> 
> Andy



Pulled valve cover on Ford 4 diesel running rough. Weak springs. told em cheap to change now before they let go. Nope, we'll wait. ok.
Fours hours later, #3 ex spring cracked, taking out #2 in/ex springs, 3 valves dropped all the way down, punching 2 pistons and one sleeve. No cheap repair like a wait and see repair. yup
FBM.
see ya.


----------



## redprospector

This one was kinda strange, to me.
It was running perfect, I shut it off and when I started it back up 15 minutes later it was running like crap, and smokin' like a mosquito fogger.

Andy


----------



## lfnh

No, Andy, I know you really take care of your equipment. 
I hope it is something easy to fix.

I was just p&m ing about some others that can't see a little saves a lot.
it wasn't like a set of springs and keepers were goin to break Wells Fargo
(well come to think of it, that's was a bad comparison, i guess).


----------



## bigbadbob

redprospector said:


> This one was kinda strange, to me.
> It was running perfect, I shut it off and when I started it back up 15 minutes later it was running like crap, and smokin' like a mosquito fogger.
> 
> Andy


My car just dropped a valve guide, piston hit the valve, bent it a few thou, zero compression.
You might get lucky. Have been waiting for two weeks for new guides from U.S.A.
BBB


----------



## redprospector

bigbadbob said:


> My car just dropped a valve guide, piston hit the valve, bent it a few thou, zero compression.
> *You might get lucky.* Have been waiting for two weeks for new guides from U.S.A.
> BBB



I can always hope.
It's been 25 years since anyone said that to me. Come to think of it, she wasn't serious and I wasn't lucky. 

Andy


----------



## Joe46

redprospector said:


> I can always hope.
> It's been 25 years since anyone said that to me. Come to think of it, she wasn't serious and I wasn't lucky.
> 
> Andy



Just may be the best line of the day:msp_thumbup:


----------



## mile9socounty

The rain sure is getting with it here. Sure am glad that I decided to put the good ol tin pants on today. The water shed jacket will be nice too. Yall getting your boats ready?


----------



## carym2a

mile9socounty said:


> The rain sure is getting with it here. Sure am glad that I decided to put the good ol tin pants on today. The water shed jacket will be nice too. Yall getting your boats ready?



.75 inch overnightstill going.


----------



## carym2a

056 kid said:


> Up on the hill off old county. Dad still lives there.



I might know you dad then, PM me.


----------



## RandyMac

2.75 since 0500, the wind was moderate, in the 40s.


----------



## carym2a

just had a 3.3 4miles north of us, they didnt even sent us home from work for the endtimes


----------



## H 2 H

Got a break in the weather (90 minutes) and headed to the woods for awhile then the heavens open up and started raining pretty good but the wind also started and things (long things few inches in dia) started falling out of the sky 

So I thought it was time to leave the woods


----------



## bigbadbob

Not bad here,, drizzled for 10 minutes, dust control.
So I went for a hike up the hill just a tee on ,the sun even came out for a bit,,,guess I have nothing to whine about.:taped:
But deep down I'm thinking about you people,,,, 
BBB


----------



## RandyMac

I'm tired of weather forecasts with the phrase "rain, heavy at times"


----------



## Joe46

RandyMac said:


> I'm tired of weather forecasts with the phrase "rain, heavy at times"



Seems to be the common mantra for the last couple of weeks. We actually had about 4 dry days early in the week.


----------



## floyd

I saw the sun yesterday. For about 5 minutes


----------



## RandyMac

floyd said:


> I saw the sun yesterday. For about 5 minutes



About the same here and we paid for it with two hours of lightning, 50 knot gusts and downpours.


----------



## slowp

Joe46 said:


> Seems to be the common mantra for the last couple of weeks. We actually had about 4 dry days early in the week.



I seem to be in the Land Between The Rain And Wind here--so far. Yesterday we only had a few sessions of light rain. It did rain hard last night. 

I haven't even looked at my skis yet. I've been letting the woodstove stay cold after only a morning burn.
Otherwise, the house is oppressive and sauna like. 

I pulled a tick from The Used Dog yesterday. We need a frost.


----------



## Gologit

*Rain gauge...as scientific as it gets around here.*

I set an empty 2lb red plastic Folgers can on the back deck. I put it there Wednesday morning. It is now full of water.

Anybody know how to convert Folgers to inches?


----------



## slowp

Gologit said:


> I set an empty 2lb red plastic Folgers can on the back deck. I put it there Wednesday morning. It is now full of water.
> 
> Anybody know how to convert Folgers to inches?



Metric would be easier to work with.


----------



## northmanlogging

multiply by two MGBs and then devide by 61 and add some sugar...


----------



## bigbadbob

Gologit said:


> I set an empty 2lb red plastic Folgers can on the back deck. I put it there Wednesday morning. It is now full of water.
> 
> Anybody know how to convert Folgers to inches?



Well 2.2 lbs of water is equal to 1 kilogram, and 1 kilogram of water equals 1 liter, and one liter is very close to a good old U.S.A. quart.

Bob I hope this helps you out!!!

I think I will have another drink now.:msp_scared:
BBB


----------



## RandyMac

bigbadbob said:


> Well 2.2 lbs of water is equal to 1 kilogram, and 1 kilogram of water equals 1 liter, and one liter is very close to a good old U.S.A. quart.
> 
> Bob I hope this helps you out!!!
> 
> I think I will have another drink now.:msp_scared:
> BBB



how many acre feet is that?


----------



## bigbadbob

RandyMac said:


> how many acre feet is that?



Come on now,, we dont have those in Canada!!!

We have hectoliters and stuff like that!!!
BBB


----------



## redprospector

bigbadbob said:


> Come on now,, we dont have those in Canada!!!
> 
> We have hectoliters and stuff like that!!!
> BBB



Well that's a hecofanote.

Andy


----------



## slowp

Don't make me hunt for an engineering book. Please. Sounds like I no longer am in the land between the rains. 

My 5 gallon rain gauge may be off a bit. I have caught The Used Dog lifting his leg next to it. :eek2: A dog joke??


----------



## madhatte

Guess the nettles aren't ALL dead yet since I just caught one in the tear duct. ####### OW.

Sent from my Lumia 900 using Board Express


----------



## H 2 H

We had a pretty good rain and wind storm last night but right now it's blue skies :msp_smile:


----------



## Metals406

madhatte said:


> Guess the nettles aren't ALL dead yet since I just caught one in the tear duct. ####### OW.
> 
> Sent from my Lumia 900 using Board Express



Dude, that sucks!! :msp_scared:


----------



## RandyMac

Still windy, still wet.


----------



## northmanlogging

way back when we first moved out here my step sister (one of many) had to pee... in the woods... she wasn't happy... a year later she moved back to Wyoming...


----------



## mile9socounty

Cooked two saws yesterday. Both of them were 362's. One was bought last spring and the other one had only 22hrs on it. That will make 5 of them damned things that have died since Oct.


----------



## madhatte

mile9socounty said:


> That will make 5 of them damned things that have died since Oct.



Is there a connecting thread in these failures? What's the weak link, in your opinion? Curious because I may be forced to buy a few in the next year or two.


----------



## mile9socounty

madhatte said:


> Is there a connecting thread in these failures? What's the weak link, in your opinion? Curious because I may be forced to buy a few in the next year or two.



Not the foggiest of ideas. The bosses tried blaming it on the fuel we use. We just got a new shipment of 92 Non E 3 weeks ago. So its still fresh. We're using Stihl Syn mixed at 50:1. All of them were toasted on the Exh side. 3 of the 5 have more than 2000hrs on it without a tune job or anykind of bearings, seals or rings put in it. The two newer ones? Not a clue. Pour craftsman ship? I like most Stihl designs, but have a burning hate for the 362's.


----------



## madhatte

Weird. Keep us posted -- if you figure anything else out, we'll know what not to do. I know I've gotten good service from all of the last-gen Stihls, but haven't got any hours at all on current ones. Got 2 036's and 5 361's next to rotate out, so I'm especially interested in knowing end-of-life behavior on the 362's. The other thing that worries me about 362's is that I can't mod anything on account of Gov't liability, so it has to work adequately out-of-box. Before anybody says "Just buy a Husky", understand that I've got about 40 engines in the shop, all Stihl, and a large inventory of parts. Ain't switching brands now because it's just not good sense.

Oh, and as for fuel, I can't get the bosses to care about it at all. We are SUPPOSED to use the crap 87 E10 from an aboveground tank, and most folks do, but I buy my own AT MY OWN EXPENSE because I refuse to run crap gas in a saw. I run 92 non-E and Stihl Ultra at 50:1 only.


----------



## slowp

I think I'll do a prewhine. 

I know it is December, and it is 49 degrees out, and it probably IS just a sucker hole, but I think I'll soon leash up the dogs--yes, dogs is plural, and go out for a walk wearing shorts. My legs will probably freeze. 

The Used Dog is dogsitting a little mini-schnauzer who has to wear a coat when the weather is bad. Here is the Kitty dog's picture.

View attachment 265779


----------



## 2dogs

mile9socounty said:


> Cooked two saws yesterday. Both of them were 362's. One was bought last spring and the other one had only 22hrs on it. That will make 5 of them damned things that have died since Oct.



We knocked out a crank on one MS362 in maybe 3 weeks. The rest have been OK.


----------



## 2dogs

Been working a couple of fun little projects. On the first on I am cutting eucalytus suckers looking for two that are exactly 3.5" on the big end and 1.5" on the small end by 16' long. These are to replace two outriggers on an old fishing boat on display at the City wharf. The only problems are finding these two matching trees and having to pay for parking on the wharf. Oh and the eucs grow in poison oak. 

The other is preparing for next week when we are going to break up two log jams on the river. I think we will drive the skidder through town and then down into the river channel.We shall see.
'


----------



## hammerlogging

2dogs said:


> Been working a couple of fun little projects. On the first on I am cutting eucalytus suckers looking for two that are exactly 3.5" on the big end and 1.5" on the small end by 16' long. These are to replace two outriggers on an old fishing boat on display at the City wharf. The only problems are finding these two matching trees and having to pay for parking on the wharf. Oh and the eucs grow in poison oak.
> 
> The other is preparing for next week when we are going to break up two log jams on the river. I think we will drive the skidder through town and then down into the river channel.We shall see.
> '



AWESOME projects might as well make a parade out of it.


----------



## mile9socounty

madhatte said:


> Weird. Keep us posted -- if you figure anything else out, we'll know what not to do. I know I've gotten good service from all of the last-gen Stihls, but haven't got any hours at all on current ones. Got 2 036's and 5 361's next to rotate out, so I'm especially interested in knowing end-of-life behavior on the 362's. The other thing that worries me about 362's is that I can't mod anything on account of Gov't liability, so it has to work adequately out-of-box. Before anybody says "Just buy a Husky", understand that I've got about 40 engines in the shop, all Stihl, and a large inventory of parts. Ain't switching brands now because it's just not good sense.
> 
> Oh, and as for fuel, I can't get the bosses to care about it at all. We are SUPPOSED to use the crap 87 E10 from an aboveground tank, and most folks do, but I buy my own AT MY OWN EXPENSE because I refuse to run crap gas in a saw. I run 92 non-E and Stihl Ultra at 50:1 only.



We use to have a large stock on 361's. Great saw for what we are doing. The pull a 28" B&C just fine. The guy that sits in the arm chair all day thought it would be good to sell them to get new saws, the 362's. So the company sold off, if I recall, 16 of them all at the same time. 150$ for a saw that has 3000, 4000+ hours on them. Not a bad turn around. The 1st batch of 62's were nice to start off with. High winding little sob's. They worked great to gunning and running. Job tempo changed. They didnt work so well, bogged down and were slow once we started clearing White Oak and Madrone patches. Im not just talking about little stuff either. After a while they started to loose there top end rmps. Okay, we can still milk them along. Summer hits, saws dont get used much due to lack of fires and they sit. Started our Co-op season and they started dying.



2dogs said:


> We knocked out a crank on one MS362 in maybe 3 weeks. The rest have been OK.



We've had that happen to one saw. Well actually it blew up, got rebuilt, then knocked off the end of the crank on the clutch side.


----------



## slowp

According to the 5 gallon bucket, we've had about 4 or 5 inches of rain since Monday or Tuesday when I emptied it out. I've restarted it today.


----------



## RandyMac

49 degress, 40 watt sunshine


----------



## Gologit

slowp said:


> According to the 5 gallon bucket, we've had about 4 or 5 inches of rain since Monday or Tuesday when I emptied it out. I've restarted it today.



Don't forget to factor in the Used Dog's additions.


----------



## bigbadbob

slowp said:


> According to the 5 gallon bucket, we've had about 4 or 5 inches of rain since Monday or Tuesday when I emptied it out. I've restarted it today.



About 100 + millimeters (aka 10 centimeters) in a 22.5 liter pail.
EH!!


----------



## Gologit

We had 11.4 inches in 4 days. That's enough.

That's the official NOAA report and not My Folgers can on the back porch method.


----------



## Samlock

I just came back home and now I've got to wade through the posts you people typed last two weeks.

Good to be back!


----------



## RandyMac

Samlock said:


> I just came back home and now I've got to wade through the posts you people typed last two weeks.
> 
> Good to be back!



Good to see ya Sam!

How is the Fascist Fiat?


----------



## Samlock

RandyMac said:


> Good to see ya Sam!
> 
> How is the Fascist Fiat?



Right now I don't know, Randy. I should dig her under the snow and take a look, but, nah, that'll wait until tomorrow. Two weeks ago she ran OK. A small hole in the bottom that needs welding before inspection (January). But otherwise I expect that old piece of junk will pass just fine.


----------



## RandyMac

Your journey went well?


----------



## Samlock

Yes, I didn't want to return home and that's a good sign. Avoided seeing any trees in Berlin. Now it's good to get back to business.


----------



## RandyMac

A good balance I'd say.


----------



## slowp

Welcome back Sam!

I find myself getting extremely cranky this winter as the days get shorter. I am sitting by my Happy Light this morning, but that doesn't seem to work. Besides alcohol, what do the people farther north do to keep cheerier? 

I have one Scandihoovian Candle left that I think I'll torch off on the 21st. 

Should I build a sauna? 

We will start skiing next week. Oh, and I'm trying to control eating, which really adds to the crankiness. This may require NOT having beers while up skiing. 

I am glad I am not out telling poor old loggers what they are doing wrong!  They might start crying.


----------



## northmanlogging

Snow mobiles, four wheelers, a smudge pot (its a thingy that orchards use to warm fruit in cold snaps) some good friends, and enough booze to get a little stoobid...


----------



## Samlock

slowp said:


> Besides alcohol, what do the people farther north do to keep cheerier?
> 
> I have one Scandihoovian Candle left that I think I'll torch off on the 21st.
> 
> Should I build a sauna?



Building a sauna is a good start. You'll never get really warm to the core anywhere else. Plus afterwards you'll feel like a Jamaican - No worry, be happy.

I think that the winter depression is metabolic origin. Vitamin D is the key element. Eat more fish, meat, nuts, eggs, milk, oils and less bread, sugar, potato and pasta. Specially cut down tomato and red paprika - the red colour stuff dissolves melatonin and you need each drip of that hormone. 

The only antidote to mental suffering is physical pain. Unfortunately.


----------



## carym2a

Samlock said:


> Building a sauna is a good start. You'll never get really warm to the core anywhere else. Plus afterwards you'll feel like a Jamaican - No worry, be happy.
> 
> I think that the winter depression is metabolic origin. Vitamin D is the key element. Eat more fish, meat, nuts, eggs, milk, oils and less bread, sugar, potato and pasta. Specially cut down tomato and red paprika - the red colour stuff dissolves melatonin and you need each drip of that hormone.
> 
> The only antidote to mental suffering is physical pain. Unfortunately.



Yup! Low T also , maybe happy pills if the vitamins dont help, after years of S.A.D. it starts to take a toll on the mind and body.


----------



## HorseFaller

Well off to play in the snow again. Nothing like downhilling with buttrigging in it. Lots of coils lots of broken chokers. Good ol' Grabinski style.


----------



## HorseFaller

Um ya!
View attachment 267044

View attachment 267045


----------



## mile9socounty

No snow man with a tin lid and a really pissed face looking over the landing?


----------



## HorseFaller

mile9socounty said:


> No snow man with a tin lid and a really pissed face looking over the landing?



That only describes the whole crew. Lol

Here's some pics of the job. 

View attachment 267217

View attachment 267219


Bunches of white crap.


----------



## northmanlogging

that looks like a real pain in the... how many logs you think you guys loose in all that snow?


----------



## HorseFaller

Just the ones they would be stepping over anyhow. If its not about 8" at 33' don't wrap it unless its in your way. Direct orders from the top dog. Besides downhilling, high lead, or Grabinski, with 28' 3/4" chokers that stuff won't ever make it to the landing in one piece.


----------



## northmanlogging

vaguely remembering where you said you'd be working a few weeks ago, the snow can get really deep up there real quick like... stay safe and stuff...


----------



## northmanlogging

boss man is on vacation this week, boss mans son seems to thinks he is in charge of the whole shop... he is not... we have had "tense words" many times (in the your not my boss go f yerself way, and do what I say or I'll xxxx you up way)... tomorrow could involve the police, should be funny I'm looking forward to it!!!


----------



## Samlock

I once worked briefly with a boss's son. The guy honestly had no ass. He didn't wear belt or braces either. He invented that hip hop show me your crack style. It was brutal. But he never acted like a boss when his father was away. No, he stayed in the basement storage sniffing paint thinner.

Go easy, Northman.


----------



## DavdH

bk's an pk's bosses kids and preachers kids..beware of both. There are a few good ones, they aren't near as memorable, the bad ones can be really bad!! bosses kids kids when the boss gets older are even worse! I have one, the founder was wonderful to work for and with the bk was good maybe really good to work for the bkk broke the co. and they are going away. a 500 employee co.


----------



## HorseFaller

View attachment 267268

Ya it's taking this long in the back end, I can do this. Lol. Getting cold and bored


----------



## H 2 H

Yeah it's cold and misting and blowing and nipple are hard; I had to come in and warm up :msp_wink:


----------



## HorseFaller

Ya I noticed. I got my tins and wooly's on. Sweating when moveing and cold when your not. Already made all my coils for the day so no free heat.


----------



## northmanlogging

Looks like boy wonder/donkey kong got put in his place this morning, never said a word to anybody all day, and I thought he was gonna cry... his one employee was put in my care after first break...

My violent days are hopefully behind me, so usually I can refrain from just punching, or worse, besides I have to much to loose over some moron that doesn't comprehend his job discription.


----------



## mile9socounty

What happened to Burvol and Funkysaw. I havent seen anything from them in a couple moons.


----------



## Metals406

Burv is busy with life stuff last I heard, and Funky (Forrest) is fine.

Just did a little logging the other day of some cedar short logs.


----------



## Gologit

*Whining:*

Boundary disputes. Meetings. Phone conversations that lead to more meetings. Meetings where nothing gets decided. Meetings that lead to more phone conversations. 'Round and 'round and 'round.

Okay, I'll quit whining now. The phone is ringing again. :bang:


----------



## mile9socounty

Metals406 said:


> Burv is busy with life stuff last I heard, and Funky (Forrest) is fine.
> 
> Just did a little logging the other day of some cedar short logs.



I was just curious. They always had good info to read in the mornings. 

My whine of the day. It dawned on me yesterday afternoon why Im going such a burning hate for my job. Its boring. The 18 year old monkeys we hired are pretty well trained. Or maybe I just dislike Oak.


----------



## floyd

It is snaining in the Gorge. If we are lucky it will turn to freezing rain.


----------



## slowp

floyd said:


> It is snaining in the Gorge. If we are lucky it will turn to freezing rain.



My dad was born and grew up on the west end. He'd shake his head and mutter something about those ice storms in the gorge, when it was mentioned.


----------



## HorseFaller

View attachment 267607

View attachment 267608


Yay!! More of this stuff


----------



## Metals406

HorseFaller said:


> View attachment 267607
> 
> View attachment 267608
> 
> 
> Yay!! More of this stuff



It was days like that, when I always wished we'd get laid off for the winter and go on unemployment. . . That never happened though. :msp_mad:

Nothing like using bumps on the top of the 2' of fresh snow to find your logs. Then you have to dig them out with yer hands to get a choker under'em. 

Good times -- good times.


----------



## Samlock

Fascist Fiat Soviet crummy busted an exhaust valve this morning. That's the end. Can't fire it up on three cylinders in winter. I have no time nor desire to do a valve job either. I donated the wreck to a mate who is into mechanics. The poor old thing served well.

Thing is I need to find a set of wheels before Monday morning. Better start looking.


----------



## RandyMac

Sorry to hear that Sam.


----------



## OlympicYJ

What ya goin with next sam?

No whining from me. Just got done with my last final and I'm officially on break. Leavin for the west side monday or tuesday. A nap for now and in a couple hrs a bunch of us forestery majors are gettin together for a BBQ and beer.... I heard there will be som beer pong involved :msp_w00t: 

Oh it did just start snowin here in Moscow... Maybe I'll go play in it an look for yotes tomarrow if I'm not too hungover lol


----------



## slowp

Tuesday might be a better day to drive across the passes. Monday may be quite nahsty for us. 

Cliff Mass Weather Blog


----------



## Cody Colston

Samlock said:


> Fascist Fiat Soviet crummy...



Isn't Fascist and Soviet a contradiction in adjectives? If they cancel each other out, what does one get...a democrat?


----------



## OlympicYJ

slowp said:


> Tuesday might be a better day to drive across the passes. Monday may be quite nahsty for us.
> 
> Cliff Mass Weather Blog



Thanks for the heads up! Im not gonna worry bout the weather till sunday lol

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Samlock

Cody Colston said:


> Isn't Fascist and Soviet a contradiction in adjectives? If they cancel each other out, what does one get...a democrat?



You got that dialectic of Hegel right: Thesis vs. Antithesis = Synthesis...

Wes, right now I'm negotiating on three Jap trucks. Yesterday I was after a 1998 Ford Ranger too, but the guy selling it appeared to be a liar. Let's see, I can't really give any prediction. These Karelian style negotiations tend to be, uh, _ornamental_, involving cash, services, alcohol & tobacco products, future options, cans of paint, driving relatives 4 o'clock in the morning, fishing rights, lottery tickets and so forth.


----------



## Metals406

Samlock said:


> You got that dialectic of Hegel right: Thesis vs. Antithesis = Synthesis...
> 
> Wes, right now I'm negotiating on three Jap trucks. Yesterday I was after a 1998 Ford Ranger too, but the guy selling it appeared to be a liar. Let's see, I can't really give any prediction. These Karelian style negotiations tend to be, uh, _ornamental_, involving cash, services, alcohol & tobacco products, future options, cans of paint, driving relatives 4 o'clock in the morning, fishing rights, lottery tickets and so forth.



Holy crap! I just Google mapped Karelia Finland -- and the amount of water you guys have is CRAZY!!!!

Seriously, people call Minnesota the land of 10,000 lakes, so is Finland the land of 1,000,000 lakes? I see 90% water and 10% land.


----------



## carym2a

Metals406 said:


> Holy crap! I just Google mapped Karelia Finland -- and the amount of water you guys have is CRAZY!!!!
> 
> Seriously, people call Minnesota the land of 10,000 lakes, so is Finland the land of 1,000,000 lakes? I see 90% water and 10% land.



FIN- land just thinkin:jester:


----------



## Steve NW WI

Metals406 said:


> Holy crap! I just Google mapped Karelia Finland -- and the amount of water you guys have is CRAZY!!!!
> 
> Seriously, people call Minnesota the land of 10,000 lakes, so is Finland the land of 1,000,000 lakes? I see 90% water and 10% land.



Nate, that territory looks like the Canadian Shield country of northeastern MN/much of Ontario/northern WI. Potholes left by the receeding ice age left us a watery playground for sure. I have 6 lakes and a bunch of ponds within a couple miles of my place.

To add a legitimate whine, a foot of snow last weekend and a half inch of rain today sure ain't doing the ice on the lakes any favors. I can wait to go ice fishing, I hate ice swimming with a passion!


----------



## slowp

Git yer plows out you Montuckians. It is snowing here in the rain forest. Big, dinnerplate sized flakes of death. Slush sticking on the road as well. Will we hear the WHOMPH noise in the morning? Stay tuned.


----------



## OlympicYJ

slowp said:


> Git yer plows out you Montuckians. It is snowing here in the rain forest. Big, dinnerplate sized flakes of death. Slush sticking on the road as well. Will we hear the WHOMPH noise in the morning? Stay tuned.



It's snowin here in moscow too. I hope theres snow to play in when I get home. And one might hope for some nice downed trees with which to cut firewood from... :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## Samlock

Metals406 said:


> Holy crap! I just Google mapped Karelia Finland -- and the amount of water you guys have is CRAZY!!!!
> 
> Seriously, people call Minnesota the land of 10,000 lakes, so is Finland the land of 1,000,000 lakes? I see 90% water and 10% land.



Yes, Nate. There's a song about it:

Oh, if all the lakes of Finland
Would turn into booze
We would drink booze
And would swim in it

I would have closed a truck deal today, but the machine said I have exceeded the cash withdrawal limit for today. I didn't know about that. Oh well, I'll have to take Monday off.


----------



## slowp

OlympicYJ said:


> It's snowin here in moscow too. I hope theres snow to play in when I get home. And one might hope for some nice downed trees with which to cut firewood from... :msp_thumbsup:



At my 1000 foot elevation bunker, the temperature is 34, the ground is white and the power is on. I imagine there is the dreaded crack and WHOMPH up higher in the alder belt. 

It is still snowing this morning.


----------



## OlympicYJ

slowp said:


> At my 1000 foot elevation bunker, the temperature is 34, the ground is white and the power is on. I imagine there is the dreaded crack and WHOMPH up higher in the alder belt.
> 
> It is still snowing this morning.



It's 34 here too! and snowing off and on lol I'm definitely comin back tuesday. Just a wee bit too much snow tomarrow lol


----------



## Metals406

Snow forecast for tonight and tomorrow, then cold. . . 9° for Wednesday morning.


----------



## H 2 H

It's just above freezing here (in Stanwood) and the rain drops are chunky oh and that wind doesn't help to much either :msp_ohmy:


----------



## marimus

H 2 H said:


> It's just above freezing here (in Stanwood) and the rain drops are chunky oh and that wind doesn't help to much either :msp_ohmy:



39 C today, which is 102 F here today. Rain is something we have been dreaming of. Grass is usually 2 feet high at least by december. It is a brown carpet 1/4" high


----------



## northmanlogging

33 deg., windy, sleeting (rain snow mix...), I can see snow in the hill above the house, Crummy needs a brake job and I don't have a shop to pull it into...

and the first master cylinder I put in was bad, so another trip down below for parts...


----------



## RandyMac

49F, wet, 1.25" since midnight, windy with gusts to 40kts, supposed to get fierce later. The forecast has my favorite phrase "rain, heavy at times", 4"+- for Wednesday.
Checked the radar for a thin space this morning, then went grocery shopping, just finished unloading when it poured. Barked my right shin, three times, same spot, on the tow hitch, son of a #####!


----------



## paccity

just the normal sogg here, watchin the cedars dance out back.some wet white in the foothils. supposed to blow harder tonite.


----------



## H 2 H

northmanlogging said:


> 33 deg., windy, sleeting (rain snow mix...), I can see snow in the hill above the house, Crummy needs a brake job and I don't have a shop to pull it into...
> 
> and the first master cylinder I put in was bad, so another trip down below for parts...



It stopped raining and it's below freezing here now

There saying a pretty good storm will be here thru Wednesday

I'm about 3/4 mile from salt water (as the crow fly)


----------



## slowp

Our high was 35 today, the low 34. Goodness, now they are saying some nasty gusts of wind for us tomorrow. I gathered up the "just in case the power goes out" gear today. We don' need no stinkin' generator. We got white gas appliances and a battery powered shower.

Hey Olympic YJ, there's a Blizzard Warning for White Pass tomorrow. But I hear you have a Jeep?


----------



## H 2 H

There saying 50 + mph guest 

I'm set up if the power goes out but trees hitting the buildings I'm not set up for


----------



## slowp

Yah. I hope my big cedars hold up and don't hit the house. Cliff Mass says it is going to go more south than originally figured, so that means our little area may get hit harder than originally thought. I think I better wash my hair. 

Cliff Mass Weather Blog


----------



## paccity

thoughs pressure grades look tight, and aimed right at me. got a gen got wood . also means work.:msp_unsure:


----------



## madhatte

I reckon I'll be staying out of the woods tomorrow. Looks like we're on deck for both easterly and westerly wind events along the Thurston/Pierce line. Ah, well, got other stuff to do.


----------



## redprospector

Dang. It's even snowing down here.
Between yesterday & today there's better than 6" on the back of my truck. Wind has been blowin' pretty good, but not as bad as the weather guesser said it would.

Andy


----------



## RandyMac

The weather guessers were pretty close with our weather, except we exceeded the projected rainfall amount by a bunch, the day ain't over yet. Currently pouring, winds at 44, gusts headed for the mid 50s. Preparing for the power to fail.


----------



## carym2a

RandyMac said:


> The weather guessers were pretty close with our weather, except we exceeded the projected rainfall amount by a bunch, the day ain't over yet. Currently pouring, winds at 44, gusts headed for the mid 50s. Preparing for the power to fail.



You got that right neighbor, been really kickin our butts the last 3-4 hours, got the gen. ready too


----------



## slowp

The barometer with the dial has run out of numbers. The electronic one says 28.05 and is still heading down. Kind of creepy, that. 

The rain is occasionally slamming into the windows on the east side of the house. Hair is washed, dishes are almost done, and I parked the Tomato inside. Let 'er buck, I guess.


----------



## Mastermind

I like pie.......sick of whiners though.....


----------



## RandyMac

Mastermind said:


> I like pie.......sick of whiners though.....



we are just previewing your next weather system


----------



## Mastermind

RandyMac said:


> we are just previewing your next weather system



Well get the ugly off of it while it's there.


----------



## Cody Colston

slowp said:


> The barometer with the dial has run out of numbers. The electronic one says 28.05 and is still heading down. Kind of creepy, that.



Good grief. That would be a Cat 5 hurricane in the GoM. I think I'll stay in East Texas. It's almost 11:00 pm here and a foggy 53 degrees outside. We could use some more rain.


----------



## paccity

gusting to 90 at the coast. just a winter storm around these parts.


----------



## H 2 H

Just check my weather station biggest guest was 35 mph and it isn't working now it's on barn never the peek of it and I'm not going out there till the morning

Temp jumped to 42 degrees 

And pouring down rain


----------



## OlympicYJ

slowp said:


> Our high was 35 today, the low 34. Goodness, now they are saying some nasty gusts of wind for us tomorrow. I gathered up the "just in case the power goes out" gear today. We don' need no stinkin' generator. We got white gas appliances and a battery powered shower.
> 
> Hey Olympic YJ, there's a Blizzard Warning for White Pass tomorrow. But I hear you have a Jeep?



I dood have a heep... with almost bald tires. I should be just fine unless they close te pass. Not my first snow rodeo. I spent 9 months in Tramps trompin grounds with mud tires so I think everything'll buff out. 

Pretty slick here in Moscow, snowed an warmed up, just got home... yea drinkin beer, BSN, an wathchin tv will make ya get home late lol 

I'm planin on leavin early tuesday morning and hoping to hit the pass around noon. Hopefully they'll have it plowed by then; saw on the forecast that they were callin for rain then too...

Wes


----------



## paccity

well that was not to bad. still have pwr and all my fingers and toes. had a 101mph at maryspeak. just sogging now.


----------



## slowp

Noon is always the best time to hit the pass. I think White Pass has a good road crew too. 

The barometric pressure now says 28.15 and holding. I can't see any wind yet. The satellite TV is having a hard time staying on for some reason. I woke up to heavy rain, not big wind, and the snow is gone. 
Just a wind right now. Nothing bad.


----------



## carym2a

Do I really need to go out in this crap, I wanta go back to bed.


----------



## slowp

Can't go ride a ski lift and ski either. From the White Pass ski report daily e-mail. The base is at 4500 feet and the tippy top is a bit over 6000 foot elevation.

_TOO MUCH OF A GOOD THING! 
It's still snowing and blowing (read BLIZZARD)! Unfortunately the power is out and the storm is so ferocious that we have elected to remain closed today to assure the safety of both our guests and our employees. So go ahead and sleep in then wax those boards because tomorrow should be one for the books!_


----------



## paccity

the phone has not been ringing , so the damage must not be to bad. i'll head out in a few and see .


----------



## Gologit

carym2a said:


> Do I really need to go out in this crap, I wanta go back to bed.



Would this be a bad time to brag about being selectively semi-retired and the fact that I'm still running around the house, warm and dry, in my bathrobe and slippers? And don't have to go outside today if I don't want to?


----------



## Mastermind

Gologit said:


> Would this be a bad time to brag about being selectively semi-retired and the fact that I'm still running around the house, warm and dry, in my bathrobe and slippers? And don't have to go outside today if I don't want to?



I'm still in email answering mode.......drinking coffee and getting ready for breakfast. Yeah, it's a good life. :msp_thumbup:


----------



## Gologit

*Culverts*

Or where culverts used to be. A friend of mine who's a forester for the We Own It All Timber Company did a little helicopter recon this weekend and he said he lost track of the number of wash-outs, slides, bridge approach collapses and just plain messes.

We're at almost 200% of our normal rainfall and most of it has come in December. That's very rare for the West slope of the Sierras.

I think the back-hoe guys and the big yellow machines are going to be busy this year putting culverts back in, resetting bridges, and cutting new roads. If it ever dries up enough, that is.

Wasn't it just a couple of months ago that I was praying for some rain?


----------



## H 2 H

WOW; wind is something else here (Stanwood) pouring down rain and 42 degrees

The pole the weather station is on outside snapped in too; limbs all over the place in the back yard haven't seen any trees down


----------



## OlympicYJ

The wind is blowin pretty good Here in Moscow. Hopefully it dies out soon!


----------



## Sport Faller

Windy as hell and raining here, snow snow dissapear


----------



## slowp

I just got done winterizing the Tomato. We'll now see if a pineapple express hits and melts all the snow in the high country. It has been snowing pretty good at times here in the low country, but since it then switches to rain, it is not piling up. 

The good news is that the tin pants still fit.


----------



## OlympicYJ

I'm paying bills, doing laundry, on here, and looking for free online cruise programs lol Have a lil cruising project for the back forty over break :msp_thumbup:


----------



## paccity

just got back from the coast, a few trees down slushing over the pass and lots of garland on the roads. not to bad. just cold and wet enough to suck working in.


----------



## mile9socounty

The head cheese pulled the fork on us yesterday, then the sun came on in the afternoon. Just got off the phone, he pulled the fork today. Only an inch of snow at my place. Its 752ft above sea level. Wonder what we have at 2800ft at the job sight. Looks like Im updating my appts. to be an oakey poker.


----------



## slowp

Here at the nose bleed elevation of 1000 feet, we have 2 inches of the white death on the ground-- so far.


----------



## northmanlogging

hear at 650' below pilchuck mountain, next to the real pilchuck creek... (I know of 3 but this is the only one that is close to Mt Pilchuck...) we have 1/2 inch only... but give it time. by tonight I should be able to do skidder brodys...


----------



## slowp

Well, I better go out and check the avalanche danger under the metal roof of the shop. Maybe look for the snow shovel. 

Whomph.


----------



## madhatte

Only about 4 inches here, but, of course, the jack-bone running the plow piled everything from our 3 lots right by my office door. This means I can expect a cold, wet obstacle for the next six weeks.


----------



## H 2 H

The only thing that will be busy here in my area will be the body shops seems the first snow brings out the best drivers 

I'm glad I have plenty of stuff to keep me busy today in the house :jester:


----------



## OlympicYJ

Gettin ready to leave moscow for home. More snow there than here. The old man says it's snowin with a vengance. We'll see how the pass goes. Cheers everyone as I'm gonna be checked out for several days lol


----------



## madhatte

Get out on some lonely stretch of 26 between Othello and Washtucna, lay on the horn, and let rip a 30-second honk for me... used to do that on the way back from Pullman back in the day. Mostly did it to keep myself awake. Boring stretch of road there, especially in the winter when the sky is a flat grey for 360 degrees and everything's an even white.


----------



## RandyMac

Rain/snow mix at 56 feet above sea level.


----------



## slowp

madhatte said:


> Get out on some lonely stretch of 26 between Othello and Washtucna, lay on the horn, and let rip a 30-second honk for me... used to do that on the way back from Pullman back in the day. Mostly did it to keep myself awake. Boring stretch of road there, especially in the winter when the sky is a flat grey for 360 degrees and everything's an even white.



Satellite radio is a good thing. 

I've got to go get my sunglasses. The sun has been making brief appearances. The Used Dog and I desperately need to go for a long walk. We could go snowblind--Or I could.


----------



## H 2 H

Snow to rain to blue skies and now rain again weird day here :msp_confused:


----------



## carym2a

RandyMac said:


> Rain/snow mix at 56 feet above sea level.



same up here Randy, unloading sheetrock in this crap sux


----------



## redprospector

Sunshine here today, with a nice stiff breeze. Snow falling from every branch on every tree.
Since I own the company & have no employee's at this time, I declared today a holiday. 

Andy


----------



## paccity

that don't sound like a whine.


----------



## 2dogs

I had my first flippy cap incident in at least a year. I dumped an entire tank of oil on my last pair of black Key jeans. I wasn't running Bio Plus either. BTW we had a very cold wind today.


----------



## redprospector

paccity said:


> that don't sound like a whine.



Oh, I guess I failed to mention without pay. 

Andy


----------



## redprospector

2dogs said:


> I had my first flippy cap incident in at least a year. I dumped an entire tank of oil on my last pair of black Key jeans. I wasn't running Bio Plus either. BTW we had a very cold wind today.



Well, at least you hadn't thrown the saw over your shoulder.

Andy


----------



## Gologit

redprospector said:


> Sunshine here today, with a nice stiff breeze. Snow falling from every branch on every tree.
> Since I own the company & have no employee's at this time, I declared today a holiday.
> 
> Andy



Hey, it's GOOD to be the boss. Sometimes. Well, maybe once in awhile. Actually.....:msp_rolleyes:


----------



## slowp

More white death falling from the sky this morning. Not really a whine either.


----------



## Gologit

We're having our last day of sunshine for awhile. Snow tonight and probably for the rest of the week. We're at 2200 feet and we'll probably get a little at the house...just enough to be irritating...but head up the hill ten miles and there'll be all the snow a guy can handle.

It's already snowing hard up on Donner. I've been watching the road/wreck reports on TV. Think I'll have another cup of coffee.


----------



## Mastermind

I'm in coffee mode myself.....

We cut firewood yesterday......today I'm reminded why I work on saws rather than run them. 

I can say the MS461 is a strong runner, we put a couple of gallons through two ported ones.


----------



## Sport Faller

2dogs said:


> I had my first flippy cap incident in at least a year. I dumped an entire tank of oil on my last pair of black Key jeans. I wasn't running Bio Plus either. BTW we had a very cold wind today.





redprospector said:


> Well, at least you hadn't thrown the saw over your shoulder.
> 
> Andy



Hell, atleast it wasn't the gas tank


----------



## Gologit

Mastermind said:


> I'm in coffee mode myself.....
> 
> We cut firewood yesterday......today I'm reminded why I work on saws rather than run them.
> 
> I can say the MS461 is a strong runner, we put a couple of gallons through two ported ones.



Wait 'til you see the 661.


----------



## Mastermind

Gologit said:


> Wait 'til you see the 661.



I'm excited about the direction that Stihl is heading in. It looks as though they are playing right into the modifiers hands. :msp_sneaky:


----------



## carym2a

Run a shard of mahogany an 1+deep in the forearm workin on X-Mas gifts


----------



## Gologit

carym2a said:


> Run a shard of mahogany an 1+deep in the forearm workin on X-Mas gifts



Quit that!.


----------



## mdavlee

I seen a flippy cap accident yesterday myself I'm a little sore after running those 461s yesterday with randy.


----------



## redprospector

The weather guesser's are getting better around here. A steady light breeze of 25 to 30 mph. with gust's of 60+ mph.
I declared another holiday this morning.

Andy


----------



## Mastermind

mdavlee said:


> *I seen a flippy cap accident yesterday* myself I'm a little sore after running those 461s yesterday with randy.



Yeah......that. Oiled my leg pretty good. :msp_thumbdn:


----------



## H 2 H

H 2 H said:


> Just check my weather station biggest guest was 35 mph and it isn't working now it's on barn never the peek of it and I'm not going out there till the morning
> 
> Temp jumped to 42 degrees
> 
> And pouring down rain



The weather station is toast after the fall the other day 

I'm looking at this one now

WMR200CA | Touch-screen Weather Station Display Console | Professional Weather Sensors and Extra Displays | Weather | Oregon Scientific Official Online Store | USA

Maybe Santa will come thru; I was told not to buy one yet :msp_smile:


----------



## Gologit

Mastermind said:


> Yeah......that. Oiled my leg pretty good. :msp_thumbdn:



Welcome to the club. Wait 'til you throw your saw up on your shoulder and feel that tell tale wetness down the right side of your back and into your jeans. You have to get the saw off your shoulder fast,drop it, get somewhere quick for a little privacy, drop your chaps, drop your pants, then try to wipe the gas off your skin with whatever is handy...usually some used paper towels or shop rags that have been gathering dust and crud under the seat of the pickup for the last six months, cussing the whole time, while whoever you're working with is rolling around on the ground in hysterics and making derogatory comments about your mechanical aptitude and your newly exposed anatomy.
I call it the flippy cap dance.

Now...I've never had that happen to me...I've just _heard_ about it :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## redprospector

Gologit said:


> Welcome to the club. Wait 'til you throw your saw up on your shoulder and feel that tell tale wetness down the right side of your back and into your jeans. You have to get the saw off your shoulder fast,drop it, get somewhere quick for a little privacy, drop your chaps, drop your pants, then try to wipe the gas off your skin with whatever is handy...usually some used paper towels or shop rags that have been gathering dust and crud under the seat of the pickup for the last six months, cussing the whole time, while whoever you're working with is rolling around on the ground in hysterics and making derogatory comments about your mechanical aptitude and your newly exposed anatomy.
> I call it the flippy cap dance.
> 
> *Now...I've never had that happen to me...I've just heard about it* :msp_rolleyes:



Me neither, but I've heard about it too.
What amazes me is how guy's like us, who have never experienced such an annomale, could know so much about it. 

We just got power back on. It seem's that one of those 60 mph. gust's took down a dead (rotten) Spruce that the village, and the elect. coop couldn't decide who's responsibility it was to take it down. 

Andy


----------



## forestryworks

redprospector said:


> We just got power back on. It seem's that one of those 60 mph. gust's took down a dead (rotten) Spruce that the village, and the elect. coop couldn't decide who's responsibility it was to take it down.
> 
> Andy



That sounds suspiciously like the tree I tried to con you into high climbing and letting me fall it


----------



## redprospector

forestryworks said:


> That sounds suspiciously like the tree I tried to con you into high climbing and letting me fall it



Nope, this one was on the other side of town. 
That would be what......a couple hundred yards, as the crow flies. 

Andy


----------



## slowp

H 2 H said:


> The weather station is toast after the fall the other day
> 
> I'm looking at this one now
> 
> WMR200CA | Touch-screen Weather Station Display Console | Professional Weather Sensors and Extra Displays | Weather | Oregon Scientific Official Online Store | USA
> 
> Maybe Santa will come thru; I was told not to buy one yet :msp_smile:



Here is one that is simple and inexpensive. It is easy to construct.

USSSP: Weather Rock


----------



## RandyMac

Wednesday, windy, rain, heavy at times.
Thursday, windy, rain, heavy at times.
Friday, windy, rain, heavy at times.
Saturday, windy, rain, heavy at times.


----------



## 056 kid

RandyMac said:


> Wednesday, windy, rain, heavy at times.
> Thursday, windy, rain, heavy at times.
> Friday, windy, rain, heavy at times.
> Saturday, windy, rain, heavy at times.



I miss that weather. Rivers have to be blown out but I bet someone is hooking bright bright fish right against the bank somewhere.


----------



## redprospector

RandyMac said:


> Wednesday, windy, rain, heavy at times.
> Thursday, windy, rain, heavy at times.
> Friday, windy, rain, heavy at times.
> Saturday, windy, rain, heavy at times.



Could you define windy?

Andy


----------



## mdavlee

Ground a 32" full comp chain tonight that was thrown on a 395 with a 9 pin. Took a while to get the drive links to fit my chain holder. I thought about a file then realized there was about 30 dl or more dinged. I pulled out the dremel and went to work on it.


----------



## Mastermind

mdavlee said:


> Ground a 32" full comp chain tonight that was thrown on a 395 with a 9 pin. Took a while to get the drive links to fit my chain holder. I thought about a file then realized there was about 30 dl or more dinged. I pulled out the dremel and went to work on it.



I've tried to tell that boy......... :msp_unsure:


----------



## RandyMac

redprospector said:


> Could you define windy?
> 
> Andy



Steady wind 35-45kts, gusts to 55kts +, nothing to get excited about, but it gets tiresome.


----------



## madhatte

Did some swamp logging today bucking blowdown out of a flooded road. The usual jackstraw tension nonsense was made more exciting by big splashes every time something dropped free. Was glad of my pacs and my Filson tin gear. Soon I inherit the road plans for my sales and then I'll have to worry about the yards of fill to keep the wet places above flood level. I have a plan for that, though, which, if it works, I'll share here as it could be a real time-saver.


----------



## Vance539

My eye feels like there may be a fly part still in it. I should wear my Bugz when picking berries--I guess.


----------



## HorseFaller

Got too much snow on one job. Moved the yarder out in time waiting on the cutters to open up the next setting. Sounds like I'm off till after the first of the year.


----------



## redprospector

Haywire said:


> UPS tracking shows my Bailey's order was delivered at the front door. Great! Except... it wasn't *my* front door!



Hahaha. One of my son's did an internship at Microsoft. Being the good son that he is, he sent the old man some fresh salmon. Fedex overnight guaranteed delivery. Well, it never showed up. Fedex said it was left on the porch, between the door and screen door (I don't have a screen door).
10 day's later a lady that has a "summer home" 2 streets over called and asked if I had been expecting a package from Fedex. I said yes, she asked if I could please come get it. I said no, but I'd be happy to call Fedex for her. 
It's just amazing the lack of accountability in the world today.

Andy


----------



## carym2a

I had so many things i wanted to do, but the end is near now in 6 hours the 21st will be upon us. really wont be bad to meat the makers, Henry Ford, Kelly Johnson, John Garand, John thompson , Robert McCulloch the list goes on..............good nite all:msp_thumbup:


----------



## 2dogs

Several weeks ago I mentioned that was had a couple a small log jams to break up. Well, flood control sat on its thumbs until today. We have a storm system heading in tonight so now the logs are an emergency. At least until Cody and I cut them up today. I will try to post a pic later.

BTW my MS660 was running .404 chain that those eastern saws can't seem to turn.


----------



## HorseFaller

Well shot myself in the foot. Stopped by our shop to bs and see if my check might be ready a day early, it was not. Now I'm headed to Chehalis tomorrow morning with a set of brush grapples and picking up a final for one of our shovels. I need to be there when they open at 7. So that means leaving the shop by 3:30. So I need to be there at 3 to warm the crew bus up. Which means up at 1:30 to get enough coffee in me and be to the shop by then. Wouldn't be bad if I hadn't been off all week sleeping in. O well. Night


----------



## paccity

damn it, i'm still around, and to think i allmost gave all my worldly possessions away.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## slowp

All things are normal here. 

Hah. I went to Chehalis yesterday.


----------



## HorseFaller

slowp said:


> All things are normal here.
> 
> Hah. I went to Chehalis yesterday.



Yep I got by 630 and back to Skagit county now


----------



## H 2 H

HorseFaller said:


> Well shot myself in the foot. Stopped by our shop to bs and see if my check might be ready a day early, it was not. Now I'm headed to Chehalis tomorrow morning with a set of brush grapples and picking up a final for one of our shovels. I need to be there when they open at 7. So that means leaving the shop by 3:30. So I need to be there at 3 to warm the crew bus up. Which means up at 1:30 to get enough coffee in me and be to the shop by then. Wouldn't be bad if I hadn't been off all week sleeping in. O well. Night



Heck I was down in Tacoma this am and back home just after 9.00 am we probably passed each other on the road


----------



## redprospector

What, now we're whining because it wasn't really the end of the world???
Did you ever stop to think that no one in history has been correct in predicting the end of the world? 

My bet is those Myan's that were workin' on the calendar got tired of figurin' all that crap out and said the heck with it, they can figure it out for themselves in 2012. 

Andy


----------



## northmanlogging

Working on the skidder this morning had to drain fuel tank so I could fabricate a new fuel line (fuel tank is full 26+gallons)... The whole time its pissing down rain, and a nice drip is going straight into my ear canal, tried moving but the little bastard kept fallowing me around... spilled maybe 3 gallons just switching out jerry cans. Covered the wifey in diesel (shes not happy...)

Of course after we get back from a parts run its all blue skys... but the skidder is running better than ever! Need to straighten out the rear belly pan a bit and reattach a few covers and shes ready to work


----------



## 2dogs

The big rain we were supposed to get today didn't amount to a spit in the river. I think the weatherman is a Mayan.


----------



## H 2 H

2dogs said:


> The big rain we were supposed to get today didn't amount to a spit in the river. I think the weatherman is a Mayan.



Same here

The weatherman got it wrong imagine that


----------



## RandyMac

We got more than what was promised. You-all to the East, good luck with this one.


----------



## Gologit

redprospector said:


> What, now we're whining because it wasn't really the end of the world???
> Did you ever stop to think that no one in history has been correct in predicting the end of the world?
> 
> My bet is those Myan's that were workin' on the calendar got tired of figurin' all that crap out and said the heck with it, they can figure it out for themselves in 2012.
> 
> Andy



If they ever are correct about the end of the world...how will we know?


----------



## paccity

water pump on the bucket truck puked , go to drive it back to the shop, find the clutch is roached. last straw for that ex employee. then the pos chevy 5500 is jacking up, " more electrical woes" . so much for a little time off for the holidays. glad the day is over be for something else happens .


----------



## OlympicYJ

madhatte said:


> Get out on some lonely stretch of 26 between Othello and Washtucna, lay on the horn, and let rip a 30-second honk for me... used to do that on the way back from Pullman back in the day. Mostly did it to keep myself awake. Boring stretch of road there, especially in the winter when the sky is a flat grey for 360 degrees and everything's an even white.



Haha well i saw a yote just past Washtucna... thought about pullin over an wangin away with the glock but dexided not too lol







slowp said:


> Satellite radio is a good thing.
> 
> I've got to go get my sunglasses. The sun has been making brief appearances. The Used Dog and I desperately need to go for a long walk. We could go snowblind--Or I could.




No satellite radio and the cd player is stuck playin one cd over and over. The radio still works but over there it's mostly hispanic statikns that come in lol






slowp said:


> All things are normal here.
> 
> Hah. I went to Chehalis yesterday.



No fair! I did drive thru chehalis lol

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## slowp

Retirement is work. My knees are sore. I spent the afternoon of the winter solstice skiing. In fact, I had an accident involving Santa Claus. He was zigging to avoid a skier who was zagging, and I was zagging on the other side--we both reefed hard and managed to only clip each other. I went down....BAD SANTA! And that was before we had any beers! 

The snow was good, the strange bright orb peeked through a couple of times, and the only badness besides the Santa incident was having to ski through the fog at the bottom of the hill to finish the day.


----------



## redprospector

Gologit said:


> If they ever are correct about the end of the world...how will we know?



Or better yet...Why would we care? 

Andy


----------



## northmanlogging

brakes not working right, glow plugs stopped working yesterday, tranny is starting to slip worse then usual, and the blinkers are acting kinda funny... Think I might need a new crummy, or worse yet take it to a real mechanic:msp_scared:

The annoying thing is it ran like a champ last week, and I was hoping not to work on ANYTHING today...


----------



## H 2 H

I'll be glad when Wednesday comes around 

Just spent the last 4 hours shopping (I mean seating in the car listening to the NFL games)

Then driving around looking at Christmas light's with my Mum and the grand kid's


----------



## Samlock

northmanlogging said:


> Think I might need a new crummy, or worse yet take it to a real mechanic:msp_scared:



A fate worse than death.


----------



## northmanlogging

The neighbors kids are sprinkling "reindeer food" (glitter) on the street in front of the house, its so hard for me to not say the only thing that's gonna attract is strippers, and they will bring gifts that keep on giving...


----------



## 2dogs

Here's a pic of Cody after we worked on the log jam last week. Not much to see but the mess was a big mousetrap. Every time we cut something the whole pile shifted. We will head down tomorrow to see it clear out during the last high water flow.


----------



## RandyMac

2dogs said:


> Here's a pic of Cody after we worked on the log jam last week. Not much to see but the mess was a big mousetrap. Every time we cut something the whole pile shifted. We will head down tomorrow to see it clear out during the last high water flow.



Crap! Back when, we would have just set fire to it.


----------



## Gologit

Will it burn? Or would that upset the greenies?


----------



## DavdH

A wooden crate some caps from Dupont all gone.


----------



## RandyMac

Gologit said:


> Will it burn? Or would that upset the greenies?



Farkin' greenies! (spit)


----------



## Gologit

DavdH said:


> A wooden crate some caps from Dupont all gone.



Yup...instant mulch.


----------



## slowp

Hah. Run a loader into the creek or river or whatever and yank them out. Or, you could do a re-enactment sorta of the demolition of the big ice jam in the Twisp River. A logger ended up getting his buns wet in the icy water, but he drove his cat down the river and bladed the ice out. Otherwise, the river was going to start flooding the mobile home park. 

There was quite a crowd watching him work in the ice. It would be a lot warmer to do a log jam in Sunny California but not as entertaining. :msp_smile:


----------



## northmanlogging

who do you have to bribe to get that dupont stuff anymore, I can get the permits but still can't find it at the hardware store anymore... I just wanna remove some stumps geez whats the big deal... Its not like I plan on driving down the freeway and lighting it with my cigar and tossing it at speed limit signs...

(This hapend in Darrington many years ago, less the freeway part, no it wasn't me)


----------



## mile9socounty

23rd my alternator went out in my Sonoma. The alt was 140$
Morning of the 25th I find out I need a battery and a starter for my F250.


----------



## HorseFaller

Huge hematoma and snowed out still. Had to go to the Er yesterday morning to have it stabbed and drained. Knee is swollen and sore as, well you know.


----------



## floyd

That's what happens when rednecks fron North Carolina congregate somewhere. They do stupid things. 

Just watch any football game at Chapel Hill...all those Southern Belles, ####faced drunk.


----------



## H 2 H

34 degrees wind blowing a good bit making the rain/slush go sideways and I walk out to the road to get my morning news paper in boxers and t shirt wasn't the best idea I ever had :msp_biggrin:


----------



## northmanlogging

H 2 H said:


> 34 degrees wind blowing a good bit making the rain/slush go sideways and I walk out to the road to get my morning news paper in boxers and t shirt wasn't the best idea I ever had :msp_biggrin:



What no caulks?.... did you fall down in front of misses jones...


----------



## hammerlogging

floyd said:


> That's what happens when rednecks fron North Carolina congregate somewhere. They do stupid things.
> 
> Just watch any football game at Chapel Hill...all those Southern Belles, ####faced drunk.



problem?


----------



## northmanlogging

Left work early (the machine shop) down to one pig in the back yard... crash course in butchery coming up... so far I didn't cut myself... badly... yet...


----------



## twochains

Oh woe is me! Decided I was gnna be a logger 2day, threw on my daisy dukes and caulked flip flops and headed out to the wilderness! All was good till my saw's extension cord pulled out the wall! :jester: :msp_lol: oh funneh funneh


----------



## Sport Faller

Replaced rear brake pads and rotors on my truck on the 27th ($200.00), and then snapped a leaf spring when I wasn't even having any fun on the 28th (gonna be atleast 200.00) F this


----------



## madhatte

Fightin' entropy is always an uphill battle, dogg. Sympathy.


----------



## Sport Faller

madhatte said:


> Fightin' entropy is always an uphill battle, dogg. Sympathy.



by the time it quits spreading I should have a brand new 99 f-250


----------



## madhatte

I've already bought my Subaru twice, by that logic.


----------



## Sport Faller

madhatte said:


> I've already bought my Subaru twice, by that logic.



Aint that a B. I'm guessing by the time I wind up having to replace an instrument cluster or heater core it will be time for..... New rear brakes an rotors


----------



## madhatte

And the circle of life comes around again. Yep, I know how it goes.


----------



## RandyMac

Bright and sunny!! A warm 55 degrees, a sure sign that the end is near.


----------



## slowp

Retirement is hard. I was forced to go up and go skiing today. It was foggy with gusty winds and 10 degrees in the parking lot. My thumbs about froze while I was buckling up my boots. Then.....halfway up the hill on the chairlift, the fog went away, the wind had the feel of a spring breeze and it was about 20 degrees warmer and quite pleasant. We were able to stay in that climate all afternoon. 

Of course, then we had to ski back down into the fog and arctic conditions at the end of the day. 

Looks like the eastside of the state is socked in. Sounds like the more west part of the state is too. My community was sunny today.


----------



## mile9socounty

I clear cut around the property over the weekends. Pretty big laurel trees with the biggest being a shy under 11" DBH. Also cut a ton of the wicked wild plum. Still have a few barbs stuck in me, one in the fore head for sure.


----------



## HorseFaller

Well the hematoma on the leg turns out to be infected and have I MRSA. Legs swelled, sore, and funny colors. Crews back to work and I'm stuck at home.


----------



## Metals406

HorseFaller said:


> Well the hematoma on the leg turns out to be infected and have I MRSA. Legs swelled, sore, and funny colors. Crews back to work and I'm stuck at home.



I gave your post a "holy crap, MRSA is bad!" like.

Don't mess around with that, do everything you need to kick it. :msp_mellow:


----------



## Sport Faller

madhatte said:


> And the circle of life comes around again. Yep, I know how it goes.



good news, found a replacement spring pack locally and got that Mah####er for 50 bucks, gonna see if I can get crushed trying to put it on tomorrow
#cuttingtorchandPBBlaster


----------



## HorseFaller

Metals406 said:


> I gave your post a "holy crap, MRSA is bad!" like.
> 
> Don't mess around with that, do everything you need to kick it. :msp_mellow:



Thanks man!


----------



## H 2 H

HorseFaller said:


> Well the hematoma on the leg turns out to be infected and have I MRSA. Legs swelled, sore, and funny colors. Crews back to work and I'm stuck at home.



Bummer Dude


----------



## H 2 H

I have this nasty habit of going and getting the newspaper in a t shirt; boxers and romeos early in the morning when it's still dark out when it's in the low 20's outside didn't notice till walking back from the mail box that every thing was frosty white this morning and the back door had shut behide me when I walked outside I was lucky that my truck door was unlock so I could get to the garage door opener


----------



## Sport Faller

H 2 H said:


> I have this nasty habit of going and getting the newspaper in a t shirt; boxers and romeos early in the morning when it's still dark out when it's in the low 20's outside didn't notice till walking back from the mail box that every thing was frosty white this morning and the back door had shut behide me when I walked outside I was lucky that my truck door was unlock so I could get to the garage door opener



Damn, lucky you didn't have to snuggle up bum-style under the newspaper


----------



## northmanlogging

had a house in north mary's hel a few years ago, fancy new one with a garage, warsher and dryer where in the garage, so I'd hop out of the shower and go grab clean skivies out of the dryer (lived alone then...) well one day the garage door opener broke, so I go running in there to grab the usual and the door is wide open in broad daylight... didn't notice the draft until I was on my way back...


----------



## J35

H 2 H said:


> I have this nasty habit of going and getting the newspaper in a t shirt; boxers and romeos early in the morning when it's still dark out when it's in the low 20's outside didn't notice till walking back from the mail box that every thing was frosty white this morning and the back door had shut behide me when I walked outside I was lucky that my truck door was unlock so I could get to the garage door opener



I had a experience like that once but it was more of a nightmare.
I was building my retirement home way out in the sticks, I was getting close to being done and was staying in it during the week and coming home on weekends.

One night I get up to take a leak, no pluming fixtures yet so I go outside in under ware and slippers and close door behind me, and it is locked, seven degree's outside.

It has a attached garage but I had the door opening boarded up to keep the snow out, without breaking something the only way into the house was thru the garage attic into the house attic, thank my lucky stars I had a ladder in the garage and after I tore off enough wood over the garage door opening to squeeze thru i got the ladder and found my way to the attic opening in the dark pulled the ladder up into the attic and carried it thru the both attics in the dark to the opening into the house and lowered it down and climbed down. That is the coldest I have ever been!

When daylight came, first thing I did was stash a house key outside. 

--J


----------



## mile9socounty

Looks like the huggers are out again sticking it too us local folks. 

_"Two conservation groups have threatened to sue the U.S. Forest Service over a long-debated timber sale to reduce fire hazard around Lemolo and Diamond lakes. Eugene-based Cascadia Wildlands and Portland-based Oregon Wild contend the Umpqua National Forest timber sale would harm the threatened northern spotted owl. They announced Wednesday they plan to go to court if the Forest Service doesn’t modify its D-Bug Hazard Reduction Sale to avoid destroying spotted owl habitat. The timber sale is intended to reduce fire danger to popular recreation areas by thinning mountain pine beetle-infested trees."_


----------



## slowp

mile9socounty said:


> Looks like the huggers are out again sticking it too us local folks.
> 
> _"Two conservation groups have threatened to sue the U.S. Forest Service over a long-debated timber sale to reduce fire hazard around Lemolo and Diamond lakes. Eugene-based Cascadia Wildlands and Portland-based Oregon Wild contend the Umpqua National Forest timber sale would harm the threatened northern spotted owl. They announced Wednesday they plan to go to court if the Forest Service doesn’t modify its D-Bug Hazard Reduction Sale to avoid destroying spotted owl habitat. The timber sale is intended to reduce fire danger to popular recreation areas by thinning mountain pine beetle-infested trees."_



Their ignorance is sad. That area can be logged, and any good trees left behind, or it will all burn up. The owls certainly have no habitat when it all burns up. 

I think we have to either get very loud, like they did, or concede that the federal lands will no longer be managed. I hope there is enough timberland to keep everybody working on state and private lands. 

In my fair state, the newcomers don't realize that the state forest lands are trust lands for financing education. They need to be reminded regularly. Otherwise, those acres will be locked up--except for recreational use.


----------



## redprospector

slowp said:


> Their ignorance is sad. That area can be logged, and any good trees left behind, or it will all burn up. The owls certainly have no habitat when it all burns up.
> 
> I think we have to either get very loud, like they did, or concede that the federal lands will no longer be managed. I hope there is enough timberland to keep everybody working on state and private lands.
> 
> In my fair state, the newcomers don't realize that the state forest lands are trust lands for financing education. They need to be reminded regularly. Otherwise, those acres will be locked up--except for recreational use.



I think that the only way we'll ever be listened to is if we organize the way the waco's do. Then every time the Forest Service caves because the enviro's threaten to file a law suit, we file a law suit on the Forest Service for not managing the forest they have been given charge of.
They'll be damned if they do, and damned if they don't....just like us.

My whine for the day.
It's snowing. I know we need the moisture for the forest. I know we need the snow pack for the aquafer. I just don't like snow.

Andy


----------



## northmanlogging

sadly they will sacrifice an entire forest to save a few birds...

As far as warshington forests being locked up, up here we're to close to the big city, so nearly every DNR road has a locked gate on it, so yeah you can enjoy the forest, but only if you can walk. Its largely due to dumping garbage, but meth labs and dumping of bodies sure don't encourage the DNR people to keep the roads open. A bunch of the FS roads near by are finally getting reopened after all the wash outs a few years ago, but a bunch of idiots are blocking some of the bigger roads, pretty soon we won't be able to enjoy any of it...

DNR wants us to pay for some access permit thingy (can't remember what they call it) but there really isn't anywhere we can go so why the f would I pay 20 bucks for a cute yellow sticker I can't use... so I can park at a gate and hope I don't get shot at by the illiterate red necks, shooting at the sign that says NO SHOOTING, because its a f'n road you moron...

Don't get me wrong I love my guns, but gravel pits are left open for a reason...


----------



## H 2 H

I can't believe how many tank traps there are on the other side of those gates


----------



## HorseFaller

It's a discover pass. You have to have it if its not hunting season on most roads here. Plus it's needed or your vehicle access pass you get for fishing or hunting on some state lands or parks. The kicker I see is the eagle watchers who use all river access points that I need a pass to use or I will be ticketed. At one boat launch up here I counted ten vehicles without a pass that where all there to watch the eagles. You would think at $115 a ticket they would be all over getting some state revenue but no no one there to check. I've had friends that where ticketed up cutting wood on the landing that they are working but since it was weekend they should of had one they where told.


----------



## HorseFaller

The closing of roads I think is mostly due to the forestry plans in effect. That state in order to build new roads old roads need to be decommissioned. Plus the fact it will stop dumping if garbage and vandalism or theft of trees and timber.


----------



## northmanlogging

I am morally apposed to the discover pass, both because of lack of any real access, and because DNR is supposed to be self reliant, they shouldn't need anymore money then what they make off of timber mineral, and watershed sales. But then I don't knead a whole fleet of new red trucks every year and 100 $40. paddle locks every few weeks...


----------



## H 2 H

I spent many years working for two watershed groups here (Skagit and Stilly) part of what I did was travel on DNR closed roads and looking down from air planes looking for dump sites (garbage) in the Golden Triangle area (Between the Stilly; Sauk and Skagit) during the summer months I did see much but these funny looking green patches of this herb growing in different area's up there


----------



## slowp

A start is to get on the mailing list for upcoming projects. And pay attention to meetings. Our forest is trying to come up with a plan to close roads. The simplest ones, and closest roads to the office are those in matrix designated areas, which is supposed to be managed for timber production, but isn't. My comment was that those roads in matrix should not be decommissioned. You could follow suit. Once a road is decommissioned, there's no way the enviros will let it be rebuilt. It is off the system. Now, the roads can be closed, but not decommissioned. It is called keeping them as a level 1 road. That means that culverts may be pulled and the road waterbarred and closed, but it will still be on the road system and ready to put back in shape when the time comes. 

Another point. The Northwest Timber plan has never met the objectives of supplying timber as it was supposed to. I thought there was a lawsuit over that, but I'm not sure what happened. This is for us westside folks, but we need to know the management designations for areas, and make sure that those guidelines are being followed. 

They sure aren't here, and a lot of matrix land is off limits to anything but helicopters, because the roads were decommissioned. These are all plantations from the 1960s which have reached or are near the prime size for harvest. 

Oh, that part about roads close or easy to get to for specialists is important. They often are under the gun to meet a decommissioning target of a certain amount of miles. An easy to get to road will take less of their time. 

That's my theory of why some pretty stupid decisions were made in this part of the country. 

Right now they have a wildlife biologist who is working well with the timber folks and they even have proposed some small clearcuts. But the kibosh was put on that when the retired wildlife biologist got wind of it and either appealed the sale or threatened to. The FS backed down. 

Pretty sad....


----------



## mile9socounty

slowp said:


> Their ignorance is sad. That area can be logged, and any good trees left behind, or it will all burn up. The owls certainly have no habitat when it all burns up.
> 
> I think we have to either get very loud, like they did, or concede that the federal lands will no longer be managed. I hope there is enough timberland to keep everybody working on state and private lands.
> 
> In my fair state, the newcomers don't realize that the state forest lands are trust lands for financing education. They need to be reminded regularly. Otherwise, those acres will be locked up--except for recreational use.



Well the huggers are going to love it when all that beetle kill catches fire and the damned spotted chicken has no place to live. Maybe on private ground? I dont see that going very well. In the huggers redwood barns? That would be better. Hell let a large project fire go through. We can all feast on spotted chicken. BBQ cedar flavor. Plus the revenue from the logging goes back into the community. Sparks job, less unemployed folks, more beer drinking, making kids, ect, ect, ect. Guess the huggers and the hill have the same vision for us folks that depend on the forest.


----------



## redprospector

Pretty sad is right.
I go to all of the meetings that I possibly can. What I've found is that the Forest Service has a lack of "intestinal fortitude" when it comes to opposing the so-called environmentalist. I've been told that "it's just not worth it" to oppose the enviro's. My opinion is that if they can't do their job then maybe it's not worth it to send out pay checks.

Andy


----------



## northmanlogging

think it would be kosher to stuff on of dem pop up thermometers in the spotted turkeys, maybe with a gps locator, that way when the fire hits we'll know when they are done and where to pick em up? Maybe the more smooth talkers could get greed piece or the sea error club to pay for it... under the pretense of "observation purposes" of course


----------



## madhatte

Broke my damned glasses agin. That's the third time in a year, and every time they've broken in the same way -- clean fracture right in the middle of the bridge across nose. I wonder what I'm doing wrong?

(I mean, other than being a fiber puller)


----------



## Gologit

redprospector said:


> Pretty sad is right.
> I go to all of the meetings that I possibly can. What I've found is that the Forest Service has a lack of "intestinal fortitude" when it comes to opposing the so-called environmentalist. I've been told that "it's just not worth it" to oppose the enviro's. My opinion is that if they can't do their job then maybe it's not worth it to send out pay checks.
> 
> Andy



Same here on the meetings. I hate meetings...but I go.

We hear the same "it's just not worth the costs involved" crap when we ask them why they don't stand up to the preservationists. I think that's just verbal shorthand for "we really don't care and we're not going to make waves".

I know that the Fed's main focus has moved away from timber harvest but that doesn't excuse the rampant mismanagement that we see now.

I understand the need for preservation and I understand the need for recreation. What I don't understand is the absolute waste of a resource and the closed minded attitude that allows that waste to continue. There are remedies available. They're easily applied and would benefit everyone involved.

And when you stand up in a meeting, and you say the things I've written here, and you watch the people at the big table in the front of the room nodding their heads in apparent empathy while their eyes glaze over and they start sneaking looks at the clock...you know that you're just wasting your time. Again.
Just because they listen doesn't mean they hear you.

But I'll keep going to the meetings.


----------



## madhatte

slowp said:


> Right now they have a wildlife biologist who is working well with the timber folks and they even have proposed some small clearcuts. But the kibosh was put on that when the retired wildlife biologist got wind of it and either appealed the sale or threatened to.



I have several wildlife folks, both State and Federal, who I consider allies. The way it works is straight cooperation -- both sides give a little, the world doesn't end. I wish there was a way to get our system outside of our fence. We still have friction -- plenty of it, in fact -- but there's mutual respect and a recognition that we're all really on the same team.


----------



## RandyMac

Mr Magoo Opening Theme - YouTube


----------



## paccity

madhatte said:


> Broke my damned glasses agin. That's the third time in a year, and every time they've broken in the same way -- clean fracture right in the middle of the bridge across nose. I wonder what I'm doing wrong?
> 
> (I mean, other than being a fiber puller)



don't know? but that just happened to my swisty flexy frames. wearing an old pair now till the new ones come in . work ok up close but far is fuzzy.


----------



## paccity

randymac said:


> mr magoo opening theme - youtube



ha!


----------



## mile9socounty

It doesnt make me feel good to admit or say this. But I hope we get one huge damned fire on the FS side and let all them damned critters burn to a crisp. Maybe it will open some eyes when billions/trillions of dollars are wasted to figure out why. Over density, lack of management and too strict of restrictions. I do agree, we do need recreation areas as well as wilderness areas. But damnit to hell, just cant let the whole lot go to waste.


----------



## northmanlogging

I think I may have said this before, maybe not here...

The problem is that Inviroknuts are emotional, loggers and foresters generally are not. Most people will side with the balling child after a fist fight, regardless as to whether the crybaby started swinging first... because they are annoying they get the attention of the people what make decisions, if only to shut them the Hel up, the catch comes when you give a cry baby a sucker to quite them down, they just start crying the next time they want anything... 

We have an uphill battle to fix forests, save jobs, protect a lifestyle, etc. beings how most of the loggers I know wouldn't even let out of whimper if they had branch hanging out of there leg, makes it hard to stand up in front of a committee and say, "hey uh those wackos are nuts and here's why" cause that would be whinning, and loggers don't whine do we, (please note this is the whining thread and its what on page 130...and more than a year old...). Hel I could keep goin but none of this you haven't heard before and I would be preaching to the tone deaf choir... 

That's we need a rock star on our side like a not gay Sting...


----------



## mile9socounty

Well put sir. And who ever said us folk dont know any better? Your right. The brat always get what it wants. Whether its whining or crying or a tissy fit. On the subject of legs, I know I didnt boohoo when I busted my tib fib, but I almost knocked the EMT out for rubbing the bones together. Funny story.


----------



## slowp

No bones rubbing together stories, please. It has already been a rather disruptive evening here.


----------



## RandyMac

slowp said:


> No bones rubbing together stories, please. It has already been a rather disruptive evening here.



Did I ever tell you about the times I broke the same collarbone?


----------



## madhatte

RandyMac said:


> Mr Magoo Opening Theme - YouTube



I SWEAR TO GOD my grandpa's cousin Phil WAS Mr. Magoo. He was a freakin' HOOT.


----------



## mile9socounty

Oh come on, its a good story. Full of bald faced hornets, pecker poles, hidden holes, mexican fire crews, lack of communication, crazy ditzy women and pain killers. Oh and I did get released from the local hospital without crutches.


----------



## RandyMac

mile9socounty said:


> Oh come on, its a good story. Full of bald faced hornets, pecker poles, hidden holes, mexican fire crews, lack of communication, crazy ditzy women and pain killers. Oh and I did get released from the local hospital without crutches.



Go for it.


----------



## slowp

No, no no. I am finally starting to feel sleepy. I had an unusual visitor and because of that, the phone and shotgun will be within easy reach tonight. Nope, don't need no scraping bone stories.


----------



## redprospector

Ok, if ya don't want bone scraping how about joint shattering?

Andy


----------



## madhatte

mile9socounty said:


> Oh come on, its a good story.



You know you wanna.


----------



## slowp

No thanks. I heard the bone shattering story of the week up at the ski hill. Ick. And then, you feel cursed for the rest of the day.....:msp_ohmy:


----------



## RandyMac

this day is about done sweetp.


----------



## Gologit

It's done for this guy. See you kids tomorrow,


----------



## mile9socounty

I'll save that story for a day Patty is feeling better and less cursed. Demerol is some potent stuff though. Oh I almost forgot! The first the folks I was working with, wrapped part of a hazel bush in the wrapping. Really painful first lift in the stokes. I might have peed a little, but I dont think I did. Might have.


----------



## madhatte

mile9socounty said:


> Demerol is some potent stuff though.



That is very true. The rush at first scared me and then did the opposite when they gave me shot of Demerol in the emergency room when I busted my wrist awhile back. Only time I have ever felt that. If it weren't for, you know, the pain and helplessness and all, I could almost see how some folks get _into_ that sort of crap.


----------



## mile9socounty

Yep, I liked the out of body experience. But reality of the pain and the fact that half of my left shin and foot would flop around like a dying chicken kind of killed it. Fact is I still dont take anything stronger than Motrin any more. Never did like to null the feeling.


----------



## madhatte

mile9socounty said:


> Never did like to null the feeling.



Beers are pretty much OK with me any day. I can get 'em anywhere and they never talk back.


----------



## mile9socounty

I'll crack one to that.


----------



## northmanlogging

I always heard they just cut yer shoes and pants off if you got in a bad accident, and busted up yer legs, well few years ago, I did just that (drunk hit and run...) so everything is going fine I'm mostly calm a little pissed about being left for dead but I'll live... The EMT slices up my pant leg and then starts jerking on the laces of my boot, they had already duct taped my head to the back board.


I sat straight up and took a swing at her, hollering somethink about just cut the $^^$#^@[email protected]^^[email protected]$^@$^@#$^R%^&&(%&*(% laces you *&(^%*%^&@$%^ ignorant ^*$^&&*#%@[email protected] %%0re

They told the ER people that I was combative, gee I wonder why...


----------



## slowp

Audubon ends river road challenge; focus shifts to other forest roads | HeraldNet.com - Local news

I'm a bit disappointed. I wanted the recreationists to go through what they supported the enviros doing to the timber sale process. Oh well...


----------



## northmanlogging

I know the Rasmussen's good people, I might even know the Snyder lady... sounds familiar. I'd like to see some pictures or at least some road names/numbers that they say are sliding off the mountains... for the life of me cant think of any that are in danger of collapse, at least not in the Darrington Granite Falls area, a few that could use some grading, and a couple of culverts that could be cleaned out...


----------



## slowp

northmanlogging said:


> I know the Rasmussen's good people, I might even know the Snyder lady... sounds familiar. I'd like to see some pictures or at least some road names/numbers that they say are sliding off the mountains... for the life of me cant think of any that are in danger of collapse, at least not in the Darrington Granite Falls area, a few that could use some grading, and a couple of culverts that could be cleaned out...



Yup. I contacted her about how they got started. We could use a group like that here, but I have no idea how to start one up. I'm waiting for a friend to retire in a couple of years, she and her husband know more people. 

The group up your way does all the work using hand tools. No graders. The clean out ditches with shovels.
That's dedication.


----------



## mile9socounty

northmanlogging said:


> I always heard they just cut yer shoes and pants off if you got in a bad accident, and busted up yer legs, well few years ago, I did just that (drunk hit and run...) so everything is going fine I'm mostly calm a little pissed about being left for dead but I'll live... The EMT slices up my pant leg and then starts jerking on the laces of my boot, they had already duct taped my head to the back board.
> 
> 
> I sat straight up and took a swing at her, hollering somethink about just cut the $^^$#^@[email protected]^^[email protected]$^@$^@#$^R%^&&(%&*(% laces you *&(^%*%^&@$%^ ignorant ^*$^&&*#%@[email protected] %%0re
> 
> They told the ER people that I was combative, gee I wonder why...



I know how that goes. I almost lost a damn good pair of Wesco's when I busted my leg. Thank god it was only the laces. Did lose a brand new pair of nomex though.


----------



## slowp

Today was a rather wet day. My Filson hat was a bit wet after The Used Dog and I returned from a long walk. 

So, I rummaged around and actually found the wax stuff that is for tin pants. I smeared that on my hat.
My hands were sticky (this is the whining part) but it did make it easier to turn the pages of the book I'm reading. 

Now, the household hint.

I finally got out my can of at least 10 year old butter flavored crisco, smeared that on my hands, then rinsed twice with Dawn, and my hands were back to normal. Funny, all I use the crisco for is to season my cast iron and remove pitch and now it has another use.


----------



## redprospector

Hey! I didn't realize that when Patty started the Descriptive Process thread, we'd have to quit whining.
I dispise political correctness. :bang:\

Andy


----------



## DavdH

Darn rain and cold. Loggers shipping logs after they said they were done for the day!! Vacation is over and winter logging is on!! Wet cold.......


----------



## OlympicYJ

slowp said:


> Today was a rather wet day. My Filson hat was a bit wet after The Used Dog and I returned from a long walk.
> 
> So, I rummaged around and actually found the wax stuff that is for tin pants. I smeared that on my hat.
> My hands were sticky (this is the whining part) but it did make it easier to turn the pages of the book I'm reading.
> 
> Now, the household hint.
> 
> I finally got out my can of at least 10 year old butter flavored crisco, smeared that on my hands, then rinsed twice with Dawn, and my hands were back to normal. Funny, all I use the crisco for is to season my cast iron and remove pitch and now it has another use.



I've heard of guys usin the urinal wax things to save a buck.... No thanks, I'll just pay the money for the real McCoy! Tins smell enough, don't need to add urinal smell to it too! lol


----------



## mile9socounty

I don't mind the smell of Filson wax. I heat my tin pans and the wax up before I apply it. Makes a hell of a lot easier. 

My whine is I need new corks put in my boots. The battery in my cordless drill is dead.


----------



## slowp

I have used boot grease and it works well. 

My whine is that I wore out another pair of shoes today, and got a blister. Bah!


----------



## OlympicYJ

Don't get me wrong I love the smell of Filsons. 

I have a tin ballcap I wear daily.

The girlfriend hasn't complained about em stinkin yet so I'm good! :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## HorseFaller

Sick with chest and head crud and off to work for who knows how long.


----------



## 2dogs

Anyone else working in the heat? It was over 100 today. If there is a water shortage in California it's because of me. I'm still pounding down water.


----------



## RandyMac

Third day in a row of mid 70s, broke a record today, looks like a few more warm days ahead.


----------



## 2dogs

RandyMac said:


> Third day in a row of mid 70s, broke a record today, looks like a few more warm days ahead.



The battleship must be melting in the severe heat of the northern California summer.


----------



## RandyMac

2dogs said:


> The battleship must be melting in the severe heat of the northern California summer.



Using the submarine


----------



## 2dogs

I shoulda figured.


----------



## Spotted Owl

2dogs said:


> Anyone else working in the heat? It was over 100 today. If there is a water shortage in California it's because of me. I'm still pounding down water.



Not sure there is enough water right now. We went from upper 50's or so and rain to 96 and blow out sun overnight. Then they decided to put the crew down in the swamps. What a horrible day. You would not believe how much fat whites guys can leak on the first hot day of the year. We took out 3, 5 gal jugs and they were gone before the heat even decided to kick in.
I haven't woke up cramping in a long time, I didn't miss it at all.

Gonna go fishing on the coast tomorrow to get away from it. Not good enough for the boat so we'll beat the rocks some and see. Maybe we'll be lucky and get a nice band of marine fog.



Owl


----------



## slowp

I'm heading back up the pass to saw school shortly. We didn't saw a lot yesterday. We will do more today.
A wind was blowing and we were in shade so it wasn't horrible. Coming home to a stuffy house was. 

The mosquitoes are small and thirsty. That area has a reputation as a place to donate blood.

Oh, one of my fellow students is a young army guy. I'll ask him if he knows Madhatte.


----------



## Gypo Logger

Did Slowp jump ship, haven't seen her here in awhile.


----------



## Frank Savage

Get a good laugh at someone else´s stupidity-and those whod don´t know, learn from pain of someone else.

Hell, f**k, don´t ever get so lazy and impatient to test start ("just start, for a second, to see if everything is somehow OK") a freshly modded saw right off the bench in the basement. Never, ever, period. No matter that you have to walk about 60 paces out, no matter that there is 9 o´clock in the evening-get your lazy ass out or better, wait for tomorow. After the minor mods I did some weeks ago to a beaten 372, it was somehow acceptable to do that. Now I folowed Blsnelling´s advice about timing and used it for tiny finger ports above and back from +/- stock transfers, since the wash on the piston indicated insufficient scavenging in the rear. 
I´m now not much smarter about how the saw might run, but for sure my left (closer to the dual port) sings all the time and my head aches. And it was just a start to pig rich, flooded high idle, no scream, but rather deep roar 

Enjoy your day, I´m gonna stick my head into freezer or something


----------



## RandyMac

are we there yet?


----------



## Gologit

RandyMac said:


> are we there yet?


 No, but we're not as far away as we were when we started. Or, then again....


----------



## RandyMac

I seem to be incrementally challenged.


----------



## Gologit

Even small increments are progress.


----------



## northmanlogging

its 9 am... its snowing again/still, before that it rained for like 40 days and 40 nights, all the trees on this job are well within striking distance of a very nice house, close quarters plus snow = massive butt pucker and heart burn. the last job (the neighbors) I barely made it out without turning the whole place into soup... Had to stack brush as I wen't along for a skid trail, even then it got squishy in places

I wan't to stay home and work on the dumper truck... but its parked in a mudhole, and I don't have a shop...

This is the part of WA winter that makes things a little rough around here, and why most folks move away... 

If the snow was just a little fluffier or if it wasn't on top of 3' of mud it wouldn't be so bad, Hel it would almost be fun, but this is just wet, cold, slimy and just a pain to work in.

I know I'm whining... I don't care... 

Rant over... finding shoes, out the door I go


----------



## bitzer

That's pretty much been our last two winters. Maybe a total of a months worth of frost. Otherwise, rain, mud, snow repeat. Firewood isn't selling. Pulp mills are tight. Seriously looking at high float tires for the forwarder. Like 40"+ wide kind of stuff. The last 18 months have been garbage. Mud in all seasons. I don't have a shop either northy. I work on it outside too.


----------



## Gologit

LOL...Don't take this the wrong way but listening to you and Matt makes me really glad to be retired.
I did my share of all-night mechanical marathons in the dirt or the mud or the snow because that was just what you did to get ready for the next day. Work all night, grab a couple of hours sleep scrunched up in the crummy, and then back to logging at daylight. Sometimes it made a guy really question his choice of occupations.
It's really nice that you guys are carrying on with an old tradition.
I believe I'll have another cup of coffee now.


----------



## northmanlogging

Currently hidding under the essavator boom waiting on dime sized hail to quit... snowed again too


----------



## bitzer

Get back to the nursing home old man!!! This last year has been stressful to say the least. I asked my wife today of all the things in the world I could do why did I have to pick a job that is so difficult? She replied why did you pick a woman that is so difficult?


----------



## Gologit

That conversation sounds very familiar.

And no nursing home yet. I hit a bump in the road healthwise over the winter but things are looking good now.


----------



## bitzer

Gologit said:


> That conversation sounds very familiar.
> 
> And no nursing home yet. I hit a bump in the road healthwise over the winter but things are looking good now.


I didn't know and I'm glad to hear you're ok. You're one of the good ones Bob.


----------



## Gypo Logger

bitzer said:


> I didn't know and I'm glad to hear you're ok. You're one of the good ones Bob.


Witch pretty well shows what a greenhorn you are. Bob the Knob is no more a logger than you are.
A logger is one who buys his own timber, falls it and sells. and doesn't work for anybody, unless the price is right.
You wannabe loggers need a good arse kickin. You'd never make it on your own.


----------



## bitzer

Pluck the best 5 trees out of a forty and call that logging. Yep. You're the high grader of the high graders. I've cut more timber in the last year then you did in the ten years you did it. They still waiting in Ontario for you to come back to that ripe thousand acres? Don't touch that timber they say. It's John's timber. Yeah I'll bet. If you were so good John how come you're not doing it anymore? I know plenty of guys in their sixties still buying timber and some even in their seventies.


----------



## madhatte

Ford corporate customer service line is ass. I just want to know how long a spring is supposed to be. 5 transfers later I get an answering machine.


----------



## RandyMac

Cost me 9 bucks to fill the Harley's gas tank.


----------



## madhatte

whoah


----------



## northmanlogging

Last week or so i changed fuel filter on skidder cause it was runnin shitty...

Last thurs she died suckin air somewhere, and proceded to fry the starter trying to reprime

Well finally get parts get the starter in and start priming fuel all while ankle deep in these poor peoples yard... when i notice fuel dripping from the filter...

Someone fergot to retighten the drain...

Annnd its windy as **** today so thats all i got done...


----------



## bitzer

That sucks Matt. I've been there. You have anyone you can call for a second opinion when stuff like that happens? Sometimes it just takes another guy to see what you're not. I almost never call anyone and usually learn the hard way which can waste a lot of time. It seems the three times I did have someone come out they wasted more of my time and told me what I already knew. You're welcome to give me a call anytime. I might have been there before or I might not be any help at all.


----------



## northmanlogging

I do, and he's cheap too...

I had only just started messing with the fuel issue, the missus died on wednesday with a turn behind her. Parts weren't available until friday evening... 

The fuel line on this beastie is a series of hydraulic lines that snake through the frame, so I was figuring it being just a loose fitting somewhere, easy enough to fix just work through em until you find the loose one, and hope its not the one to the bottom of the fuel tank, cause I have no intention of dropping a bottom guard in a mud hole...

The plan was to get her limping, and move to drier ground then worry about the fuel issue, but being how the drain is literally eye level and I had the wrench's in my pocket since its the same one used to prime the system...

All works out in the end.

The annoying one was the tip over shut off on the excavator, tried fer like a week to get the damn system primed after the wonderful frozen fuel lines episode...

Mechanic dude rolls in BS's fer like 30 minutes, wiggles his nose at the ole gurl and she fires up like a kitten... Granted I no longer have a tip over shut off solenoid but she runs just fine...

I try and avoid hiring mechanics since generally they cost $100-150 an hour, and are about twice as slow as me to fix things.

But for heavy or intense wrenching its good to have the pro's on hand, they have cranes and big ass air compressors with big ass air tools... I have a hi-lift jack and some sLowe's wrench sets, well I do have all the *****'n air tools and a *****'n compressor, I still don't have the crane.

I flat refuse to hire a welder though... got that shizz covered at least.


----------



## northmanlogging

spent the better part of the last three days, both wrenching and chasing down a trans for the dumper truck....

got it in today before lunch, ran the core and tranny jack back, get home start buttoning everything up...


And the U-joint is bigger on the new trans... so take the brand new drive line back to the drive line folks, hopefully they can find an adapter type and the ole pile will be roadworthy again monday. If not they got's to cut the end off the brand new shaft and install a different other new yoke and u-joint...

10 bolts... just 10 bolts away from completion... Think I might start naming these particular 10 bolts, as I've had them out probably once a month for the last year trying to figure out the problem...


----------



## northmanlogging

also, after taking the drive shaft to its 3rd driveshaft experts visit in 6 monthes...

I had to go meet a client, still covered in 90w and with gravel in muh beard. Heluva day...


----------



## 2dogs

I haven't been here for awhile but you can probably guess what's going on here in Cali. It's been raining. A lot. I've spent most of my time on the backhoe trying to keep up with the slides, some fairly large. And washouts, creeks jumping their banks, plugged culverts, and DEBRIS FLOWS. Our camp sits in the middle of the Soberanes burn scar (I worked mop-up and falling until the rain started falling) and is the lowest point in the interior of that 132,000 acre footprint.

Most of my saw time has of lately has just been clearing the road. Some of those trees have been bigger than 3 feet in diameter but I didn't anything longer than 20'6". I can't move big logs.

By far our biggest problem has been washouts on the County paved road. One washout left only a 7' wide precarious traffic lane that two of the residents drive across with their Japanese vehicles. Nobody else will cross with anything larger than a side by side. We can get any equipment in and the 966 and the short logger can't get out. We've gone all the way to DC in our quest for help but nothing is happening yet.

I'll add some pictures when I can.


----------



## madhatte

I hope that's a dynamite tree.


----------



## RandyMac

Nah, ya cut the legs and run.


----------



## Trx250r180

Or finish falling it like the natives did .


----------



## 2dogs

The fire cost over $200,000,000 already. We can't afford a fuse to start a new fire.

The faller that took this tree down spent 4 hours figuring out a plan and then sawing. He's 70 years old so his methods work.


----------



## madhatte

RandyMac said:


> Nah, ya cut the legs and run.



How'd I know you were gonna say that?


----------



## Scablands

2dogs said:


> The fire cost over $200,000,000 already. We can't afford a fuse to start a new fire.
> 
> The faller that took this tree down spent 4 hours figuring out a plan and then sawing. He's 70 years old so his methods work.


That ^^ is what I want to see a video of. I'd be scared of someone farting in the wrong direction around that tree, much less trying to drop it.


----------



## RandyMac

Trees like that will fall where God aims them, you just speed up the process.


----------



## Gypo Logger

bitzer said:


> Pluck the best 5 trees out of a forty and call that logging. Yep. You're the high grader of the high graders. I've cut more timber in the last year then you did in the ten years you did it. They still waiting in Ontario for you to come back to that ripe thousand acres? Don't touch that timber they say. It's John's timber. Yeah I'll bet. If you were so good John how come you're not doing it anymore? I know plenty of guys in their sixties still buying timber and some even in their seventies.


True enough, but if you were any damn good, you'd be working for yourself. You may have cut 10x the wood as me, but I made 10x the green. You're still young enough to figure it all out you wood tick. You need a good 385 spanking. Just like Bob, you can't come up with any wood, but much prefer to promote your Paul Bunyan complex.
Small set of balls I guess.
Pal, John


----------



## Gypo Logger

Having said that, I just wanted to say, I Love everybody, but as of late was thinking of moving to North Sasquatichwan, just in case there might be some trees up there.


----------



## bitzer

Gypo Logger said:


> True enough, but if you were any damn good, you'd be working for yourself. You may have cut 10x the wood as me, but I made 10x the green. You're still young enough to figure it all out you wood tick. You need a good 385 spanking. Just like Bob, you can't come up with any wood, but much prefer to promote your Paul Bunyan complex.
> Small set of balls I guess.
> Pal, John


Took ya long enough. I've been blessed with a fine set John. I had the Ojibwe hollow me out a canoe to use as a cup in little league.


----------



## SliverPicker

RandyMac said:


> Nah, ya cut the legs and run.



That tree's only got one leg...


----------



## RandyMac

SliverPicker said:


> That tree's only got one leg...



All the better.


----------



## SliverPicker

Half the cuttin'!


----------



## Gypo Logger

bitzer said:


> Took ya long enough. I've been blessed with a fine set John. I had the Ojibwe hollow me out a canoe to use as a cup in little league.


Lol, I forgot what we were all whinning about. I see your also endowed with social skills, a rare comodity around here
What wood have you been pauperizing and pillaging with impunity as of late?
BTW, I'm the most highly esteemed woodtick in this northern town of 800! And that's putting it pretty lightly.
What's your claim to fame?
John


----------



## 2dogs

The rains started here a little over a week ago. The roads are going to be slippery! It's amazing how a half inch of mud can make life so difficult. 
I'll have to read the owners' manual again to figure out how the four wheel drive works. Which switch do I have to turn to make it function? Then there's the rain gear. What is in style this year? Where's my umbrella? Which gluten free cookies taste best when eaten in the truck cab?


----------



## Trx250r180

Been like that here for 2 months now,


Mud.


----------



## northmanlogging

Seen some blue sky today... may have been an halucination though.


----------



## SliverPicker

Finally cut some timber. 2 solid days of the shakiest, rottenest, carpenter ant breeding crap you have ever seen. Somewhere in the blown down mass I lost three of my four wedges out of my leather pouch-thing. Those stinkin' wedges were worth double what the timber I cut was worth!


----------



## Oliver Durand

Come on out east and check out our crisp, cool weather............a balmy six below this morning on the mountain, and I had to help change a reverser shift cable on the boss's 640 JD skidder. Never done that before, so it was hard to picture where it all was buried in the trash in the belly pan. Had to keep looking at the parts printout and then dig some more before i had a picture of where and how it was hooked up. Took the two of us alternately warming our hands to get it done. 
"course if the profane space heater put out a reasonable amount of btu's, and the wind wasn't starting to pick up, it wouldn't have been any kind of a fun way to spend yer Sunday morning. Just another day fer me, but he's pretty much religious, and I asked him if God would forgive him fer not going to mass. 
Stay warm, ya'll. I'll spend tomorrow in my shop, and keep feeding the woodstove.
Sad thing is that it was in his shop last week, but the cable froze up when he put it outside, and he broke it trying to get it to move. Ya can't forsee everything, I guess.
But I ain't a bitchin'. Happy New Year, everyone.


----------

